# New dial tread for Seiko FFF



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Just thinking here....I have the gold Seiko 57 and a FFF dial (not modded yet) and got to thinking 
(very dangerous) ...............:think:

So, I prefer silver/stainless watches. I also like like the newer style BP FF dial......:think:

I am curious how much interest is there in a dial like the one below (FF 03) with a date at 4:30. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/f21/420453d1302566783-custom-dial-snzh57-options.jpg
ps I hope the link for the pic works

:rodekaart

I thought I would update this for those late to the party. The dials are in production and are scheduled to be done by June 18th. There are still some slots on the "list" open.

Here is the dial.









Lume Shot from Jake to show what the lume will be like.









Order info.


> Originally Posted by kfallsrider
> I can accept Paypal, or credit card (I have a business) or you tell me. This is NOT my biz. This is for all us affected by the Watch Disease. I maybe crazy, but I hope this will be problem free and stress free for all of us.
> 
> I am posting my Paypal info with permission so here goes.
> ...


I probably forgot something but I hope that is enough for now.

Ciao
Vince


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

The silver version of the FF 03 would be great on the SNZH55 (black & silver)!


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> The silver version of the FF 03 would be great on the SNZH55 (black & silver)!


+1

Stan


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

I already have the Polish forum dial but I'd be very interested in the version you reference. I think that dial would work well on any of the variants. I'd love to drop it into the blue version.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

photoshooter said:


> I think that dial would work well on any of the variants. I'd love to drop it into the blue version.


That was my thought. It could be used in the blue or silver version so we might get enough people to get it done. I have already done some checking and if there is enough interest the cost would be @ $35 delivered. That is with the date window which, I was told, raises the cost. The price still seems good to me. What do you think?

ps If someone with better skills than me could post the pic it would make it easier for people to see.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

I asked if this was in production yet a while back with no answers. So my guess is not enough interest.

I'd like to see this in gold.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd certainly buy it for $35


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

sharkfin said:


> I asked if this was in production yet a while back with no answers. So my guess is not enough interest.
> 
> I'd like to see this in gold.


First, thanks for getting the image on the page. :-!

My thinking is that since there are two "gold" dials in production or ready for delivery now that a silver would be more in demand. As I said, I have a gold dial and 57 watch so a silver dial and 53/55 is my interest. The people will decide.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> My thinking is that since there are two "gold" dials in production or ready for delivery now that a silver would be more in demand. As I said, I have a gold dial and 57 watch so a silver dial and 53/55 is my interest.


+1!

I have the 57 and a gold dial is on its way, so a silver dial would be very nice. But, I'm flexible. I could get another 57 too!


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Ya, silver works too.

I really prefer these indices, and this dial is more of the contemporary BP FF.

I'd like to have best of both variations.

Also, from all the threads posts before, I had the impression this one was in the works and would have been slotted for pre orders. 

But there is also the possibility of shortage for the watches too. hehe.


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

If this dial goes into production, I'm in for sure!
as for the picture, jus tell me what you need and I will post it here later.

Btw isit possible to put the date at the 4:30 position?


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

oceanblue said:


> Btw isit possible to put the date at the 4:30 position?


Why 4:30? The Seiko fifty four fathoms models have the date at 3 o'clock.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

General, *count me in!* by princess Leia


----------



## V8 (Oct 7, 2006)

There is already a Seiko FFF dial thread. Please continue the discussion there.

I have been informed this thread is for a different dial being made by another party, as long as it doesn't turn out like the one from a few days back then off we go.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

fastward said:


> *Why 4:30?* The Seiko fifty four fathoms models have the date at 3 o'clock.


I think the idea came from this.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> I had the impression this one was in the works and would have been slotted for pre orders.


Not yet. The other threads are about a version of the Spanish forum dial.



> Btw isit possible to put the date at the 4:30 position?


That is the plan. (see first post )



> Why 4:30? The Seiko fifty four fathoms models have the date at 3 o'clock.


Why? I like it. The Seiko FFF has no date.

This is to see if we can get this dial made. Jake B has agreed to make them. He has no interest, at this time, in producing them himself ( if he does haleluah ) or dealing with the work and risk. If there is enough people I will give Jake the order and work with whoever wants a dial. The proposed/guessed/estimated price would be $35 delivered CONUS. If this works you can save $5 by picking them up


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

kfallsrider said:


> Why? I like it. The Seiko FFF has no date.












Actually the Seiko models have the day/date at 3 o'clock.

Am I missing something?


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea....i had PMed JakeB on the proposed dial and he can make the dial if we meet the minimum quantity of 100.
The price is reasonable and will be around $35 includes shipping.

Here's an idea of the dial with a date as requested.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> The Seiko fifty four fathoms models have the date at 3 o'clock.





> Actually the Seiko models have the day/date at 3 o'clock.


Yes, the Seiko SNZH has a day/date at 3 o'clock. The Seiko FFF Dial has no date window.

This thread is about dials.



> Yea....i had PMed JakeB on the proposed dial and he can make the dial if we meet the minimum quantity of 100.
> The price is reasonable and will be around $35 includes shipping.


We can hope. If Jake will do it all, great. I was trying to get it going and take some of the load. This is not my biz. I am just sick. (so I've been told) :-d


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

oceanblue said:


> Yea....i had PMed JakeB on the proposed dial and he can make the dial if we meet the minimum quantity of 100.
> The price is reasonable and will be around $35 includes shipping.
> 
> Here's an idea of the dial with a date as requested.


Yes, this is exactly the one I had hoped to have made from long ago.
Silver or gold is works for me.
Date window, PLEASE! The BP FF contemporary has this layout.|>
But... minus the Japan tribute, we know it is, unnecessary IMO. Less is more.

I'd pick one up in a heartbeat.;-)


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

Dial Revised

Ok right now we just need someone to organizes this dial order.....Hiro1963? Kfallsrider?


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

I am trying to water this garden and see if it grows. I'm not much of a gardener but I try.

Oh wait, where am I?

I will do what I can. I am trying to let people know what is possible and see if they want it.
If the interest is there I will give Jake the order and do my best.

Or, someone else can do it.


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

Just to confirm....can the date be place at the 4:30 position?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> I will do what I can. I am trying to let people know what is possible and see if they want it.
> If the interest is there I will give Jake the order and do my best.


Super! :-!


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> Just to confirm....can the date be place at the 4:30 position?


:think: The date will be at the 4:30 position. (as mentioned at least 5 times in this thread)o|


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

kfallsrider said:


> :think: The date will be at the 4:30 position. (as mentioned at least 5 times in this thread)o|


 +1
lol

I remember reading that adding the date window adds to the cost.
But I'd prefer to have one added there.

This dial would be more modern, nice indices, more in line to the contemporary BP overall especially with the added date window.

I wouldn't mind a sterile dial, but thats just me.
The above design and text works for me, except the "Japan tribute" part, its unnecessary. IMO.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

sharkfin said:


> ... except the "Japan tribute" part, its unnecessary. IMO.


You keep saying that, but have we even talked about that in this thread? :think:


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

so the final dial will have:

- silver tone 
- date at 4:30
- no "Japan tribute"?
- look like dial ff002

did i miss anything?


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

hiro1963 said:


> You keep saying that, but have we even talked about that in this thread? :think:


 oops sorry.

it was based on the above pic included in that layout.

each time I see stuff like that its like overkill, info we know already.
That would be a deal breaker for me.<|


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

sharkfin said:


> oops sorry.
> 
> it was based on the above pic included in that layout.
> 
> ...


No need to be sorry Dave! ;-) I guess I don't know what Japanese tribute means. :-d I see no Kanji writings on the dial though...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

usc1 said:


> so the final dial will have:
> 
> - silver tone
> - date at 4:30
> ...


I'm not sure if it's silver or gold though... I better read the entire thread again. :-d


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

kfallsrider said:


> :think: The date will be at the 4:30 position. (as mentioned at least 5 times in this thread)o|


No...wat i meant was isit possible to have a date cut out @ the 4:30 position as the original Seiko was at the 3 position.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

oceanblue said:


> No...wat i meant was isit possible to have a date cut out @ the 4:30 position as the original Seiko was at the 3 position.


:-s

The date will be at the 4:30 position like the photo above.

The plan on this run is to do a SILVER dial as there are two gold versions in production or already done waiting for your order.


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

Where will the date be placed on this dial, any ideas? :think:


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

aam said:


> Where will the date be placed on this dial, any ideas? :think:


lol.....before kfallsrider kills you.....its at the 4:30 position


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

If you do this with the gold accents count me in.

Cheers,
Catalin


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

so are you guys saying that the date is going to be at the 4:30 position?:-d


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

usc1 said:


> so are you guys saying that the date is going to be at the 4:30 position?:-d


 No, it will be at 16:30 hr.:-d

@hiro1963 -the latest dial above looks great.|>
Leave as it, and have the type in silver.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Love the Kanji idea and the date at 16:30!
Count me in for the blue dial


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know that we are giving Jake some time. When he is ready we will continue moving forward.

Thanks for your interest. I hope you will still be there when it is time make some dials. Just as a recap.....the target price is $35 WITH A 4:30 DATE WINDOW.:-d


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

kfallsrider said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that we are giving Jake some time. When he is ready we will continue moving forward.
> 
> Thanks for your interest. I hope you will still be there when it is time make some dials. Just as a recap.....the target price is $35 WITH A 4:30 DATE WINDOW.:-d


Would you get a discount if you dropped all the writing on the dial :-s Kind of like this dial here 5015-1540-52-SDT.jpg (image) without the brand and depth rating and all that crap :roll:. Less is more. And if you can get it made for cheaper that would be fantastic. I think $25-$30 :think: would be about the right price for a dial.

And where "SWISS 6 MADE" is at the bottom; drop a couple of S's (for a further discount) and have "WIS 6 MADE" instead b-). That would kick ass! 

Having the 4:30 o|o|o|o|o| date window would also make this dial much better :rodekaartthan the other FF homage dial on offer here on wus |>.


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

Well folks. I really don´t understand the hype going on here. I do love my SNZH55 as it is . And I´m a modder as many of the Seiko owners. But what have a SNZH55 and a BP FF in common ??? Nothing, afaik. 

louis


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

New News. New Price....

Ok. I just talked to Jake and he will be available when we are ready. So, let's get ready!
The price will be $30 delivered if we can get 100 dials ordered. Yes, that is $5 less than we thought. Jake is a great guy.
The dial will be silver trim to go with the silver and blue and maybe even the all black models.
It will be the Fifty Five Fathoms.
The script on the bottom will be ( sorry as I have no puter skills ) : water 55 resist (the 55 in read ) and below: automatic.
On the very bottom in the small script will be Noah's and Jake's logos below the 6 o'clock indices. 

Let the flaming begin. 

The list starts now

1. Vince H


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

The list starts now

1. Vince H
2. photoshooter


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

The list starts now

1. Vince H
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

The list starts now

1. Vince H
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963
4. Oceanblue


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's the Dial as requested


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

oceanblue said:


> Here's the Dial as requested


Hey that's really nice...and only took you as long as it took me to eat my sushi for lunch! :-!


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Jake B said:


> Hey that's really nice...and only took you as long as it took me to eat my sushi for lunch! :-!


Mmmmm sushi.

What no street food? hehe, I miss HK. 

I dig the dial layout. 
What happened to Rotomatic? I liked that.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

The list starts now

1. Vince H
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963
4. Oceanblue
5. Newton13


----------



## brugo (Mar 5, 2006)

The list starts now

1. Vince H
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963
4. Oceanblue
5. Newton13
6. brugo


----------



## ruschhaupt (Dec 6, 2010)

The list starts now

1. Vince H
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963
4. Oceanblue
5. Newton13
6. brugo
7. ruschhaupt


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

ruschhaupt said:


> The list starts now
> 
> 1. Vince H
> 2. photoshooter
> ...


 8. Mikeman


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

That is hot! I will take a dial and find me a H55...

Stan


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Here we go again :-d Good work guys!

Please add me to the list for 1 dial :-!

Riddim Driven

Thanks


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks great. 

In for one.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks good to me! Ryeguy is in for one.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

We are getting there! :-!

1. Vince H
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963
4. Oceanblue
5. Newton13
6. brugo
7. ruschhaupt 
8. Mikeman
9. uspopo
10. Riddim Driven
11. GunWale
12. Ryeguy


----------



## financ (Apr 12, 2011)

1. Vince H
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963
4. Oceanblue
5. Newton13
6. brugo
7. ruschhaupt 
8. Mikeman
9. uspopo
10. Riddim Driven
11. GunWale
12. Ryeguy 
13. Financ


----------



## ruschhaupt (Dec 6, 2010)

Sooo just to play devil's advocate, what are we doing if it's, say, a month from now and we only have a list of 50 people?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

ruschhaupt said:


> Sooo just to play devil's advocate, what are we doing if it's, say, a month from now and we only have a list of 50 people?


I say we get a move on. Spread the word! My concern is getting the watch. They're selling out at the reasonable priced purveyors and the prices are up elsewhere. What if one buys the watch now, and the 100 participants don't show o| :-d

Spread the word I say! And send me any deals you see on a SNZH55 PLEASE :-!

Cheers guys

RD


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

ruschhaupt said:


> Sooo just to play devil's advocate, what are we doing if it's, say, a month from now and we only have a list of 50 people?


We find out how much more it will cost per dial and decide if it is worth it. I hope and think it will go forward. When more people see the previous version of the dial that Jake made, I have one and it is beautiful, I think more people will sign up. I know I am biased. I think this is the best quality dial we can get made and Jake is giving us a great price.(Just look at the price of the other "FFF" dial in the works.) These dials will have 8 layers of Superluminova and a date window. 

Full Disclosure: :rodekaart I want this dial.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

kfallsrider said:


> We find out how much more it will cost per dial and decide if it is worth it. I hope and think it will go forward. When more people see the previous version of the dial that Jake made, I have one and it is beautiful, I think more people will sign up. I know I am biased. I think this is the best quality dial we can get made and Jake is giving us a great price.(Just look at the price of the other "FFF" dial in the works.) These dials will have 8 layers of Superluminova and a date window.
> 
> Full Disclosure: :rodekaart I want this dial.


8 layers of SuperLuminova b-) Giddy up! It keeps getting better & better :-!

Wake the town & tell the people!

Full disclosure +1 :-d I really want one :rodekaart

RD


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

Full disclosure +2 I really want one...2


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

1. Vince H
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963
4. Oceanblue
5. Newton13
6. brugo
7. ruschhaupt 
8. Mikeman
9. uspopo
10. Riddim Driven
11. GunWale
12. Ryeguy 
13. Financ 
14. Recht​


----------



## Bemo (Jun 9, 2008)

O.k. put me down for one.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Cleans Up said:


> Full disclosure +2 I really want one...2


I assume you are in too, right?

1. Vince H
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963
4. Oceanblue
5. Newton13
6. brugo
7. ruschhaupt 
8. Mikeman
9. uspopo
10. Riddim Driven
11. GunWale
12. Ryeguy 
13. Financ 
14. Recht
15. Cleans Up
16. Bemo

:-!


----------



## norwestman (Jun 6, 2010)

i'm in for one, thanks.

1. Vince H
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963
4. Oceanblue
5. Newton13
6. brugo
7. ruschhaupt 
8. Mikeman
9. uspopo
10. Riddim Driven
11. GunWale
12. Ryeguy 
13. Financ 
14. Recht
15. Cleans Up
16. Bemo
17. norwestman


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

*Well anything to do with Jake. Teddy's in.*

1. Vince H
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963
4. Oceanblue
5. Newton13
6. brugo
7. ruschhaupt 
8. Mikeman
9. uspopo
10. Riddim Driven
11. GunWale
12. Ryeguy 
13. Financ 
14. Recht
15. Cleans Up
16. Bemo
17. norwestman 
18. Teddyhanna


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

C'mon gang, lets step it up o| Have you all posted on any other forums? I put out the word on PMWF :-!

So far the dial is costing us $166.66 each :-d

Can we get it down a little lower please. This dial rocks!

RD


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> So far the dial is costing us $166.66 each :-d


Or we can each buy 5 dials...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> Or we can each buy 5 dials...


And 5 watches....


----------



## ruschhaupt (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok (stating the obvious, ignoring the humor, and trying to make a weak point) we all know that if we only had enough to order 50 dials (assuming we could), it wouldn't cost twice as much... I say we wait until, say, the middle of next week and then start discussing the alternative... 

To be honest the only reason I'm even being this obvious and oblivious is because I'm ready for this dial to happen and can't stay off the thread!


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Everyone.

Once we get a critical mass I will give Jake the order as I think once people post some pics many people will want them. I am not sure what CM is so don't ask...it will be a feeling. Good or bad but I will know it.:-d

ps I want 3 for myself. I want to build one for my brother and I think the blue bezel will look really good too.o|


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

1. Vince H
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963
4. Oceanblue
5. Newton13
6. brugo
7. ruschhaupt 
8. Mikeman
9. uspopo
10. Riddim Driven
11. GunWale
12. Ryeguy 
13. Financ 
14. Recht
15. Cleans Up
16. Bemo
17. norwestman 
18. Teddyhanna19. Jose5​


----------



## nics (Jul 26, 2007)

1. Vince H
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963
4. Oceanblue
5. Newton13
6. brugo
7. ruschhaupt 
8. Mikeman
9. uspopo
10. Riddim Driven
11. GunWale
12. Ryeguy 
13. Financ 
14. Recht
15. Cleans Up
16. Bemo
17. norwestman 
18. Teddyhanna19. Jose5
20. nics​


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I know this could be a nightmare to administer, but has anyone thought about putting in a bulk order for the watches? The cheapest I've seen is $155 online (creation watches, but they are sold out). Roachman has them for $185 and Skywatches for $175. If we ordered 10 or 15 at a shot, we could probably negotiate a decent deal.

One thought I had was, instead of trying to have a single member take control of the process, we could negotiate as a group with the retailer - maybe Long Island Watches since they are sponsors here. This way they get a bulk sale, yet can process the paypals, etc. on their end. They could agree to a price based upon the order volume and then individually take our orders and hold them until we reached the magic number.

Just a thought...


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Bluedial has attractive pricing too and they often issue coupon codes to save an extra 8 percent. I just took deliver of the blue variant for $128 which included 2nd day shipping. I would always prefer to patronize a forum sponsor but it's good to have options.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> Bluedial has attractive pricing too and they often issue coupon codes to save an extra 8 percent. I just took deliver of the blue variant for $128 which included 2nd day shipping. I would always prefer to patronize a forum sponsor but it's good to have options.


How do you like the blue version photoshooter? I wish Bluedial had the black version (SNZH55K). But, I think I could go with the blue version. What shade of blue is the bezel?


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

I really like the blue. It's a subdued shade of blue. I was originally going to use it for this new dial but I don't feel like waiting. I'll do some other mod on the blue one and when this dial arrives I might put it in the black pvd version. Pics to come of course


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> I really like the blue. It's a subdued shade of blue. I was originally going to use it for this new dial but I don't feel like waiting. I'll do some other mod on the blue one and when this dial arrives I might put it in the black pvd version. Pics to come of course


 Thanks!

Right, I forgot about the PVD version. Your plan sounds good. ;-)


----------



## Daniel Eira (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi,

My name is Daniel and I'm from Brazil. I would like to being part of it. I would like to buy 3 dials. Is that ok for you guys?

Regards

Daniel Eira


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Daniel Eira said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Daniel and I'm from Brazil. I would like to being part of it. I would like to buy 3 dials. Is that ok for you guys?
> 
> ...


Of course Daniel! That's great!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

1. Vince H x3
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963
4. Oceanblue
5. Newton13
6. brugo
7. ruschhaupt 
8. Mikeman
9. uspopo
10. Riddim Driven
11. GunWale
12. Ryeguy 
13. Financ 
14. Recht
15. Cleans Up
16. Bemo
17. norwestman 
18. Teddyhanna19. Jose5
20. nics
21. Daniel Eira x3

25 in 3 days! That's not bad at all!

:-!


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi guys, just wanna give good reference for Daniel Eira.
He's good guy from Brazil and we are on forum together there.
Another WIS brother wanting a kick ass dial. :-!

Cheers guys,
Dave.

PS: Happy easter weekend.


----------



## SxSDoublegun (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF *

1. Vince H x3
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963
4. Oceanblue
5. Newton13
6. brugo
7. ruschhaupt 
8. Mikeman
9. uspopo
10. Riddim Driven
11. GunWale
12. Ryeguy 
13. Financ 
14. Recht
15. Cleans Up
16. Bemo
17. norwestman 
18. Teddyhanna
19. Jose5
20. nics
21. Daniel Eira x3
22. SxSDoublegun
​


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Come on guys. We need to spread the word. I want this dial, now. :rodekaart

Also, have you seen the upcoming Ocean-7 LM-5. Under $1000. :-d

I think ours will look even better. :-!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> Also, have you seen the upcoming Ocean-7 LM-5. Under $1000. :-d
> 
> I think ours will look even better. :-!


I got curious, so I just checked the LM-5 in their forum.

Yea, I totally agree. Ours will look much better. :-!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> Come on guys. We need to spread the word. I want this dial, now. :rodekaart


You could put an ad @ SCTP (Seiko & Citizen Trading Post) like watchman94 & ferrissteve did for their dial.

Just a thought...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

BTW, 21 jewels.com has the SNZH55K in stock.

- SNZH55K1 [SNZH55K1] Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SNZH55 [SNZH55]

$158 US including registered mail shipping. It's about $30 US cheaper than Roachman. Has anyone bought watches from them?


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Lol! gonna have more dials than watches on hand for this project..

Stan


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

uspopo said:


> Lol! gonna have more dials than watches on hand for this project..
> 
> Stan


Ha ha... indeed Stan. :-d I'll need another SNZH57 as well since I have two Spanish FFF dials. But, it can wait.


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

kfallsrider said:


> New News. New Price....
> 
> Ok. I just talked to Jake and he will be available when we are ready. So, let's get ready!
> The price will be $30 delivered if we can get 100 dials ordered. Yes, that is $5 less than we thought. Jake is a great guy.
> ...


Ok, :think: you haven't mentioned any date window above. Can you confirm that this dial from Jake is going to have a 4:30 date window. I want to know because as nice b-) as this watch here by photoshooter is, the dial is just SCREAMING OUT o| for a 4:30 date window .

Also :rodekaart, what does this logo below 6 look like exactly?


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

aam said:


> Ok, :think: you haven't mentioned any date window above. Can you confirm that this dial from Jake is going to have a 4:30 date window. I want to know because as nice b-) as this watch here by photoshooter is, the dial is just SCREAMING OUT o| for a 4:30 date window .


Yup. That's why photoshooter is waiting on at least one of these new dials (which definitely have a date window at 4:30) 
In all likelihood I'll probably grab a couple.


----------



## coyote (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF 
1. Vince H x3
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963
4. Oceanblue
5. Newton13
6. brugo
7. ruschhaupt 
8. Mikeman
9. uspopo
10. Riddim Driven
11. GunWale
12. Ryeguy 
13. Financ 
14. Recht
15. Cleans Up
16. Bemo
17. norwestman 
18. Teddyhanna
19. Jose5
20. nics
21. Daniel Eira x3
22. SxSDoublegun
23. Coyote

Count me in for one dial. Thanks.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I want one now! :-d



photoshooter said:


>


----------



## miasat2417 (May 22, 2009)

Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF 
1. Vince H x3
2. photoshooter
3. hiro1963
4. Oceanblue
5. Newton13
6. brugo
7. ruschhaupt 
8. Mikeman
9. uspopo
10. Riddim Driven
11. GunWale
12. Ryeguy 
13. Financ 
14. Recht
15. Cleans Up
16. Bemo
17. norwestman 
18. Teddyhanna
19. Jose5
20. nics
21. Daniel Eira x3
22. SxSDoublegun
23. Coyote
24. Miasat2417

Please include me in the list for the dial, Thanks!


----------



## ruschhaupt (Dec 6, 2010)

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. hiro1963
6. Oceanblue
7. Newton13
8. brugo
9. ruschhaupt 
10. Mikeman
11. uspopo
12. Riddim Driven
13. GunWale
14. Ryeguy 
15. Financ 
16. Recht
17. Cleans Up
18. Bemo
19. norwestman 
20. Teddyhanna
21. Jose5
22. nics
23. Daniel Eira
24. Daniel Eira
25. Daniel Eira
26. SxSDoublegun
27. Coyote
28. Miasat2417

Updating the list in order to keep track more easily... if you're goin to order multiple dials, put your name in as many times as the number of dials you want


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

double post and I see you edited the previous list
all good


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

whoops, a little eager to up the count


----------



## ruschhaupt (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah make sure I didn't mess that up... could be a little too eager beaver


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys.

First of all, I just wanted to say that seems like an awesome project. I've seen this thread growing for the past week or so and didn't click on it until today. I'm usually not a big fan of modding watches, I've seen a few great PMMM that I like, but a lot of mods just don't do it for me.

This project, however, seems awesome. Ironically, I've never liked the SNZH55, but with the new dial is looks like a sure winner.

*Please don't mark me down for a dial, yet. *However, I am very interested. My fear is that I don't know enough about modding to do this the right way. I'm sure a dial swap isnt too extensive of a process, but I don't know the first thing about taking apart a watch. While the dial is a good deal ($25 or $30, right?) Buying the watch, plus tools will probably make this a $200 project. For $200 I want to make sure that this watch will run as effectively as any other Seiko, and not be messed up due to my inexperience.

What is everyone plan for the dial? Are you guys going to make the mod yourself, or have someone else do it for you? Just curious. I'd like to make all of my plans before I commit to a dial.


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

WillMK5 said:


> e, but a lot of mods just don't do it for me.
> 
> This project, however, seems awesome. Ironically, I've never liked the SNZH55, but with the new dial is looks like a sure winner.
> 
> ...


If I were you :think: I would get a SRP043 on rubber instead . They go for around $235 at auctions on ebay. You get the _*stock*_ dial with the 4:30 date window and the 3-6-9-12 , a 4r16 movement , a rotating bezel with lume at 0 and an awesome looking case with drilled lugs. The _*stock *_SRP043 b-) would be a much better choice than the SNZH55 you would have to mod o| which you never liked anyway. The SRP is what I'd go for if I had $200 odd dollars and if modding wasn't my cup of tea :-( and I had no tools <| and no modding experience.

Just something to think about :think::think::think:... o|


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Those are some interesting points, but I'm not interested in getting an alternative to the SNZH55. If I wasn't going to buy it and mod it with the FFF dial, then I wouldn't buy a diver at all. 

But thanks for the response!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

WillMK5 said:


> While the dial is a good deal ($25 or $30, right?) Buying the watch, plus tools will probably make this a $200 project. For $200 I want to make sure that this watch will run as effectively as any other Seiko, and not be messed up due to my inexperience.
> 
> What is everyone plan for the dial? Are you guys going to make the mod yourself, or have someone else do it for you? Just curious. I'd like to make all of my plans before I commit to a dial.


I did the last mod myself and plan to do this one as well. But you're right, buying the proper tools makes the job much more manageable. If you don't plan on doing much modding you could opt to have one of our resident watchmakers (or local watchmaker of your choice) do the work for $25 to $45.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

photoshooter said:


> I did the last mod myself and plan to do this one as well. But you're right, buying the proper tools makes the job much more manageable. If you don't plan on doing much modding you could opt to have one of our resident watchmakers (or local watchmaker of your choice) do the work for $25 to $45.


 Is that all it is? I'd rather pay that price to make sure everything is put together lint-free, properly aligned, and maybe even regulated.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

I plan on trying to change the dials myself. It will be the first time for me. I will invest in the hand puller and a hand setter. Plus, I will hope for the best.;-)


----------



## Johnmax (Jul 27, 2009)

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. hiro1963
6. Oceanblue
7. Newton13
8. brugo
9. ruschhaupt 
10. Mikeman
11. uspopo
12. Riddim Driven
13. GunWale
14. Ryeguy 
15. Financ 
16. Recht
17. Cleans Up
18. Bemo
19. norwestman 
20. Teddyhanna
21. Jose5
22. nics
23. Daniel Eira
24. Daniel Eira
25. Daniel Eira
26. SxSDoublegun
27. Coyote
28. Miasat2417
29. Johnmax

I'm in!


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

Johnmax said:


> 1. Vince H
> 2. Vince H
> 3. Vince H
> 4. photoshooter
> ...


Me too....

30. watchlooker;-)


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. hiro1963
6. Oceanblue
7. Newton13
8. brugo
9. ruschhaupt 
10. Mikeman
11. uspopo
12. Riddim Driven
13. GunWale
14. Ryeguy 
15. Financ 
16. Recht
17. Cleans Up
18. Bemo
19. norwestman 
20. Teddyhanna
21. Jose5
22. nics
23. Daniel Eira
24. Daniel Eira
25. Daniel Eira
26. SxSDoublegun
27. Coyote
28. Miasat2417
29. Johnmax
30. watchlooker

:-!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Vince -

Have you put an ad at other watch forums or the sales corner (parts section) here yet? Watchman94's post @ SCWF got 585 hits. 

Thanks.


----------



## mr.tangco (Dec 31, 2009)

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. hiro1963
6. Oceanblue
7. Newton13
8. brugo
9. ruschhaupt 
10. Mikeman
11. uspopo
12. Riddim Driven
13. GunWale
14. Ryeguy 
15. Financ 
16. Recht
17. Cleans Up
18. Bemo
19. norwestman 
20. Teddyhanna
21. Jose5
22. nics
23. Daniel Eira
24. Daniel Eira
25. Daniel Eira
26. SxSDoublegun
27. Coyote
28. Miasat2417
29. Johnmax
30. watchlooker
31. hiro1963
32. mr.tangco
:-![/QUOTE]


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

There is a thread on SCWF that was started last week but it didn't get a lot of action. I just posted in it to bump it back up.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> There is a thread on SCWF that was started last week but it didn't get a lot of action. I just posted in it to bump it back up.


Thanks photoshooter! :-! Somehow, I didn't see the thread. o| :-d

BTW, somehow mr.tangco put my name again on the list, so I'm going to fix that up.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. hiro1963
6. Oceanblue
7. Newton13
8. brugo
9. ruschhaupt 
10. Mikeman
11. uspopo
12. Riddim Driven
13. GunWale
14. Ryeguy 
15. Financ 
16. Recht
17. Cleans Up
18. Bemo
19. norwestman 
20. Teddyhanna
21. Jose5
22. nics
23. Daniel Eira
24. Daniel Eira
25. Daniel Eira
26. SxSDoublegun
27. Coyote
28. Miasat2417
29. Johnmax
30. watchlooker
31. mr.tangco

:-!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Thanks photoshooter! :-! Somehow, I didn't see the thread. o| :-d
> 
> BTW, somehow mr.tangco put my name again on the list, so I'm going to fix that up.


I was under the impression that every 30 people we'd add your name to the list again


----------



## Noisy Nova (Feb 2, 2008)

Me too. 

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. hiro1963
6. Oceanblue
7. Newton13
8. brugo
9. ruschhaupt 
10. Mikeman
11. uspopo
12. Riddim Driven
13. GunWale
14. Ryeguy 
15. Financ 
16. Recht
17. Cleans Up
18. Bemo
19. norwestman 
20. Teddyhanna
21. Jose5
22. nics
23. Daniel Eira
24. Daniel Eira
25. Daniel Eira
26. SxSDoublegun
27. Coyote
28. Miasat2417
29. Johnmax
30. watchlooker
31. mr.tangco
32. Noisy Nova
:-!


----------



## Noisy Nova (Feb 2, 2008)

Now, where's the best deal on a SNZH59J1?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Noisy Nova said:


> Now, where's the best deal on a SNZH59J1?


$169 @ Chronograph-Divers.com, but that doesn't include shipping and I haven't really heard about them before. So, I would go with either Skywatches.com or 21jewels.com. Their price is $178 including registered mail shipping.


----------



## Noisy Nova (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> I was under the impression that every 30 people we'd add your name to the list again


Ha ha...  It's kind of slow going now though...


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Ha ha...  It's kind of slow going now though...


The current price <| of the base watch probably does not help . Putting things in perspective, the price is a bit steep :rodekaart for a Seiko 5 _SPORTS_ really. I mean, what are you getting for your money? A dial which will need replacing b-), the 7S36 mov't, a non-screw down crown <|, display caseback, non-solid end links and the bezel b-). At the current price of this Seiko 5, for just a little bit more  you can get a much better watch.

This project will probably :-| generate a lot more interest when the price settles down a bit and people start acquiring their base watch o|.

BTW, anyone know :think: what the logo looks like below 6? Apparently Jake and Noah's logo will be on the dial.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

And me!



Noisy Nova said:


> Me too.
> 
> 1. Vince H
> 2. Vince H
> ...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

aam said:


> The current price <| of the base watch probably does not help . Putting things in perspective, the price is a bit steep :rodekaart for a Seiko 5 _SPORTS_ really. I mean, what are you getting for your money? A dial which will need replacing b-), the 7S36 mov't, a non-screw down crown <|, display caseback, non-solid end links and the bezel b-). At the current price of this Seiko 5, for just a little bit more  you can get a much better watch.
> 
> This project will probably :-| generate a lot more interest when the price settles down a bit and people start acquiring their base watch o|.


I can see your point. This is my first Seiko 5 and don't know any other 5s, but the SNZH series are not bad. The fit and finish are better than the SKX series. Actually, I felt like wearing a SMP (2254 for an example). I wish it had a screw down crown too, but it should be fine for a daily use as the gasket between the case and the stem should be adequate. And a display caseback sucks. I didn't like my Railmaster's display caseback either. Even I pay close to $2000 for a watch, it still has a display caseback. So, I can live with that for a $150 watch.

But, I'll wait to get a watch for a while. Hope the price will calm down in the near future.



aam said:


> BTW, anyone know :think: what the logo looks like below 6? Apparently Jake and Noah's logo will be on the dial.


*津波* = Tsunami

Just kidding!  That should be XW I think. 
*
*


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

aam said:


> The current price <| of the base watch probably does not help . Putting things in perspective, the price is a bit steep :rodekaart for a Seiko 5 _SPORTS_ really. I mean, what are you getting for your money? A dial which will need replacing b-), the 7S36 mov't, a non-screw down crown <|, display caseback, non-solid end links and the bezel b-). At the current price of this Seiko 5, for just a little bit more  you can get a much better watch.
> 
> This project will probably :-| generate a lot more interest when the price settles down a bit and people start acquiring their base watch o|.


It doesn't sound like you have handled this watch and I have to disagree with you on the value. At around $150-170, this watch is a great deal. 
It is a Seiko 5, but it's a cut above the baseline 5. The bracelet may not have solid end links, but it has a more substantial feel to it than the usual Seiko 5 bracelet. The Hardlex bezel is nice, however a lumed bezel would be a nice addition.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

aam said:


> The current price <| of the base watch probably does not help . Putting things in perspective, the price is a bit steep :rodekaart for a Seiko 5 _SPORTS_ really. I mean, what are you getting for your money? A dial which will need replacing b-), the 7S36 mov't, a non-screw down crown <|, display caseback, non-solid end links and the bezel b-). At the current price of this Seiko 5, for just a little bit more  you can get a much better watch.


In theory I agree with you but it's a slippery slope. It seems that for each and every Seiko I buy, for a little bit more I could get a better watch. That being said, the SNZH57 seems to be going for around $150-ish. I think that a premium is being charged for the "blingy" model. Case in point, I was able to get the blue variant for under $130 delivered. In my opinion it's certainly worth $125-ish. You're getting the hardlex bezel and domed crystal; both very nice touches.

I think in time the price will come down. In the $100 range they would sell like crazy. I'd love to add the pvd version but it seems to be going for $180 or more. At that point I'd much rather spend the money on a different watch that is truly worth $180.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi guys, another great thread with a new Seiko FFF dial design! 
Pls put two dials under my name pls. Thk you very much!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

UPDATE:

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. hiro1963
6. Oceanblue
7. Newton13
8. brugo
9. ruschhaupt 
10. Mikeman
11. uspopo
12. Riddim Driven
13. GunWale
14. Ryeguy 
15. Financ 
16. Recht
17. Cleans Up
18. Bemo
19. norwestman 
20. Teddyhanna
21. Jose5
22. nics
23. Daniel Eira
24. Daniel Eira
25. Daniel Eira
26. SxSDoublegun
27. Coyote
28. Miasat2417
29. Johnmax
30. watchlooker
31. mr.tangco
32. Noisy Nova
33. MikeyT
34. Kermit e Froggy
35. Kermit e Froggy

:-!


----------



## financ (Apr 12, 2011)

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. hiro1963
6. Oceanblue
7. Newton13
8. brugo
9. ruschhaupt 
10. Mikeman
11. uspopo
12. Riddim Driven
13. GunWale
14. Ryeguy 
15. Financ 
16. Financ
17. Recht
18. Cleans Up
19. Bemo
20. norwestman 
21. Teddyhanna
22. Jose5
23. nics
24. Daniel Eira
25. Daniel Eira
26. Daniel Eira
27. SxSDoublegun
28. Coyote
29. Miasat2417
30. Johnmax
31. watchlooker
32. mr.tangco
33. Noisy Nova
34. MikeyT
35. Kermit e Froggy
36. Kermit e Froggy

Update: +1


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Come on guys - just to show my level of commitment, I just ordered the blue bezel variant - $136.00 shipped. I also am picking up a nice Brady Straps sailcloth to complete the look. For the watch, the dial and the strap I'm still under $200 for a watch that I think looks nicer than the recently released new homages on the market!


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ryeguy said:


> Come on guys - just to show my level of commitment, I just ordered the blue bezel variant - $136.00 shipped. I also am picking up a nice Brady Straps sailcloth to complete the look. For the watch, the dial and the strap I'm still under $200 for a watch that I think looks nicer than the recently released new homages on the market!


Definitely like the Brady sailcloth to complete the look.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Great minds think alike 
I did a mod with the Polish GMT Forum dial and did the whole Bradystrap thing. I feel the same way, this combination along with the vintage bezel and domed crystal is a killer watch for $200 complete. I'm even more excited about this new dial with date window. And I've got the blue version sitting here too... just waiting...


----------



## SxSDoublegun (Oct 10, 2009)

I ordered the blue version for $133 delivered. Plan to use a navy blue sailcloth strap. If the quality is even close to my 5 Faux Tuna SNZF03, I'll be more than pleased. The 5 Faux is a robust watch that is very well finished in a high polish. When new it was gaining about 3-4 min per week, but is now down to about -10 to +20 sec per week. 


Max


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> I ordered the blue version for $133 delivered. Plan to use a navy blue
> sailcloth strap. If the quality is even close to my 5 Faux Tuna SNZF03, I'll be
> more than pleased. The 5 Faux is a robust watch that is very well finished in a
> high polish. When new it was gaining about 3-4 min per week, but is now down to
> ...


:rodekaart
Ordered from where??????


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> :rodekaart
> Ordered from where??????


Bluedial w/coupon maybe?


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> *津波* = Tsunami


:rodekaart Lets not get sharkfin  started with the Japan tribute o|o|o|.


----------



## SxSDoublegun (Oct 10, 2009)

Allowed to tell? Not a sponser. WristZoneWatches.com .

Max


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

I hope everyone is still excited about this dial and have their pennies saved up. 

Things are a happening. :-d


----------



## pacman_ (Mar 25, 2011)

photoshooter said:


> Great minds think alike
> I did a mod with the Polish GMT Forum dial and did the whole Bradystrap thing. I feel the same way, this combination along with the vintage bezel and domed crystal is a killer watch for $200 complete. I'm even more excited about this new dial with date window. And I've got the blue version sitting here too... just waiting...


That looks nice. What color is the thread on that Bradystrap?


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

photoshooter said:


> Great minds think alike
> I did a mod with the Polish GMT Forum dial and did the whole Bradystrap thing. I feel the same way, this combination along with the vintage bezel and domed crystal is a killer watch for $200 complete. I'm even more excited about this new dial with date window. And I've got the blue version sitting here too... just waiting...


That's the RHD deployment, correct? That looks sweet on the Brady and will probably be added to the list. I still think it is pretty cool that we can build such a nice homage with a quality base watch and really good components for less than $250 (if you assemble it yourself).


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

The Bradystrap is black with gold stitching. Yes the clasp is an RHD deployment. I actually lucked out and purchased the strap from a member on the classifieds forum so the whole watch cost me under $200. I'm very pleased with the whole package.

Gold is a bit of a departure for me. This new dial in the works will go into a black or pvd watch (or maybe the blue...).


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF
1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. hiro1963
6. Oceanblue
7. Newton13
8. brugo
9. ruschhaupt 
10. Mikeman
11. uspopo
12. Riddim Driven
13. GunWale
14. Ryeguy 
15. Financ 
16. Financ
17. Recht
18. Cleans Up
19. Bemo
20. norwestman 
21. Teddyhanna
22. Jose5
23. nics
24. Daniel Eira
25. Daniel Eira
26. Daniel Eira
27. SxSDoublegun
28. Coyote
29. Miasat2417
30. Johnmax
31. watchlooker
32. mr.tangco
33. Noisy Nova
34. MikeyT
35. Kermit e Froggy
36. Kermit e Froggy
37. financ
38. Patronaget
39. Patronaget

Alright.....Update.....

Last night I gave Jake the order to proceed. The time to delivery is still uncertain so, I will let everyone know about payment stuff when we get closer.

Ciao
Vince


----------



## ruschhaupt (Dec 6, 2010)

Woohoo! Excellent news, Vince!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Did someone say "post an image of the dial again"?
Well certainly


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

aren't you doing the diamond 12, rectangle 3,6 and 9 and circle 1,2,4,5,7,8,10 and 11? i really like the spanish and polish design. as was suggested by others, we can change Fathoms to "Fat Moms" and Fifty Five to Fifty Six (they rounded down, we'll round up).


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

kfallsrider said:


> I hope everyone is still excited about this dial and have their pennies saved up.
> 
> Things are a happening. :-d


:-! I'm hanging on every new signee :-d ... just waiting for the green light b-)

RD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> Alright.....Update.....
> 
> Last night I gave Jake the order to proceed. The time to delivery is still uncertain so, I will let everyone know about payment stuff when we get closer.
> 
> ...


Excellent! :-!

Thanks Vince! 

- Hiro


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

pupuek said:


> aren't you doing the diamond 12, rectangle 3,6 and 9 and circle 1,2,4,5,7,8,10 and 11? i really like the spanish and polish design. as was suggested by others, we can change Fathoms to "Fat Moms" and Fifty Five to Fifty Six (they rounded down, we'll round up).


What a :roll|:-!:-s great idea!!! You :think: <| should start your own FFF dial project. I'm sure your design  b-) will be a o| hit!


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> I'm hanging on every new signee ... just waiting for the green light
> 
> RD


In case you missed it


> Alright.....Update.....
> 
> Last night I gave Jake the order to proceed. The time to delivery is still uncertain so, I will let everyone know about payment stuff when we get closer.
> 
> ...


The production process has started. We are waiting for a "proof" (if that is the right word) then, if it is right, production starts.|>

ps You good photographers will need to take some pics when done so I don't end up being a collector of dials.o|


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

aam said:


> :rodekaart Lets not get sharkfin  started with the Japan tribute o|o|o|.


LOL! I like your sense of humor.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

kfallsrider said:


> You good photographers will need to take some pics when done so I don't end up being a collector of dials.o|


Lotsa pics of course. And I'm prolly gonna need more dials 
By the way, can we get a date window on this dial? :-d


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

pupuek said:


> aren't you doing the diamond 12, rectangle 3,6 and 9 and circle 1,2,4,5,7,8,10 and 11? i really like the spanish and polish design. as was suggested by others, we can change Fathoms to "Fat Moms" and Fifty Five to Fifty Six (they rounded down, we'll round up).


FerrisSteve is doing that dial (nothing about moms though). There may still be some left to reserve. Check this thread.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

All right, I'm going to order a SNZH55 tonight! $158 including international shipping.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> All right, I'm going to order a SNZH55 tonight! $158 including international shipping.


OK |> You're gonna start the rush now ya know. Bet they sell out :-d

I wonder what other Seiko's this dial may fit :think: ;-)

I got the page in in my browser tagged & guess I'm ready to pull the trigger too.

Giddy up b-)

RD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> OK |> You're gonna start the rush now ya know. Bet they sell out :-d
> 
> I wonder what other Seiko's this dial may fit :think: ;-)
> 
> ...


Ha ha... Excellent! 

I'm ordering a watch from 21jewels.com BTW. |>

- Hiro


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> ha ha... Excellent!
> 
> i'm ordering a watch from 21jewels.com btw. |>
> 
> - hiro


ditto  I knew that


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> ditto


Oh, I almost forgot. I need to order some of those Bradystraps too. ;-)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> Oh, I almost forgot. I need to order some of those Bradystraps too. ;-)


I think there will be numerous Combo options for the SNZH55 -- Though "photoshooter's" Brady looks great on the Spanish dial SNZH57 -- Speaking of which, Duarte just finished mine. Should be here by the end of the week :-!

RD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> I think there will be numerous Combo options for the SNZH55 -- Though "photoshooter's" Brady looks great on the Spanish dial SNZH57 -- Speaking of which, Duarte just finished mine. Should be here by the end of the week :-!
> 
> RD


That's an excellent news RD! |> Mine (57 & Spanish dial) is @ Bob Thayer's right now. Hopefully I can get mine back by the end of the week. I might have to ask him to use the express mail lol. :-d I'm going to use my mesh bracelet for this one.

- Hiro


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> That's an excellent news RD! |> Mine (57 & Spanish dial) is @ Bob Thayer's right now. Hopefully I can get mine back by the end of the week. I might have to ask him to use the express mail lol. :-d I'm going to use my mesh bracelet for this one.
> 
> - Hiro


Very cool! We'll have to post em up! Haven't decided on a combo yet. :-s Will look forward to seeing your mesh though 

RD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> Very cool! We'll have to post em up! Haven't decided on a combo yet. :-s Will look forward to seeing your mesh though
> 
> RD


This is my mesh BTW. It's a thinner type from William Jean.



















- Hiro


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> This is my mesh BTW. It's a thinner type from William Jean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed! Looks way rich  Thanks! You'll have to try it on both b-)

RD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> Very nice indeed! Looks way rich  Thanks! You'll have to try it on both b-)
> 
> RD


Thanks, I will!  One more shot in color.










- Hiro


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

I am in for a dial!


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> I am in for a dial!


houndoggie, do you want to be put on the list?


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes please


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF
Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF
1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. hiro1963
6. Oceanblue
7. Newton13
8. brugo
9. ruschhaupt 
10. Mikeman
11. uspopo
12. Riddim Driven
13. GunWale
14. Ryeguy 
15. Financ 
16. Financ
17. Recht
18. Cleans Up
19. Bemo
20. norwestman 
21. Teddyhanna
22. Jose5
23. nics
24. Daniel Eira
25. Daniel Eira
26. Daniel Eira
27. SxSDoublegun
28. Coyote
29. Miasat2417
30. Johnmax
31. watchlooker
32. mr.tangco
33. Noisy Nova
34. MikeyT
35. Kermit e Froggy
36. Kermit e Froggy
37. financ
38. Patronaget
39. Patronaget
40. houndoggie

Alright, 40 down and only 60 to go..o| :-d


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

Vince.... great works you had done so far.... real appreciate it!;-)

Can't wait for the production to start and get the new dial.... am planning to mount it on a snhz59 which is the ion plated black case and bezel.... not flat/matt black as seem in the picture though.....:think:


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

watchlooker said:


> l.... am planning to mount it on a snhz59 which is the ion plated black case and bezel.... not flat/matt black as seem in the picture though.....:think:


I'd love to see you start a thread with pics of the black version. Seems we haven't seen much of that one around here. I'm thinking of using it to do the mod as well.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Also forgot to mention that yesterday I received one of Jake's new Dagaz-Bund dials. If he uses the same vendor to make these FFF dials we're in for a real treat!


----------



## rybst (Nov 3, 2010)

kfallsrider said:


> Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF
> Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF
> 1. Vince H
> 2. Vince H
> ...


41. rybst
42. rybst

thank you


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF
Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF
Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF
1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. hiro1963
6. Oceanblue
7. Newton13
8. brugo
9. ruschhaupt 
10. Mikeman
11. uspopo
12. Riddim Driven
13. GunWale
14. Ryeguy 
15. Financ 
16. Financ
17. Recht
18. Cleans Up
19. Bemo
20. norwestman 
21. Teddyhanna
22. Jose5
23. nics
24. Daniel Eira
25. Daniel Eira
26. Daniel Eira
27. SxSDoublegun
28. Coyote
29. Miasat2417
30. Johnmax
31. watchlooker
32. mr.tangco
33. Noisy Nova
34. MikeyT
35. Kermit e Froggy
36. Kermit e Froggy
37. financ
38. Patronaget
39. Patronaget
40. houndoggie
41. rybst
42. rybst




We are rolling now! I want you all to know that Jake, even though the shop is closed, is moving this forward. Don't forget what a great member of our community he is when you need something for your sickness.o|


----------



## Dantechno (Aug 16, 2009)

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. hiro1963
6. Oceanblue
7. Newton13
8. brugo
9. ruschhaupt 
10. Mikeman
11. uspopo
12. Riddim Driven
13. GunWale
14. Ryeguy 
15. Financ 
16. Financ
17. Recht
18. Cleans Up
19. Bemo
20. norwestman 
21. Teddyhanna
22. Jose5
23. nics
24. Daniel Eira
25. Daniel Eira
26. Daniel Eira
27. SxSDoublegun
28. Coyote
29. Miasat2417
30. Johnmax
31. watchlooker
32. mr.tangco
33. Noisy Nova
34. MikeyT
35. Kermit e Froggy
36. Kermit e Froggy
37. financ
38. Patronaget
39. Patronaget
40. houndoggie
41. rybst
42. rybst
43. Dantechno


----------



## Dantechno (Aug 16, 2009)

Houston , we have problem?

Discussion on our Czech Watch Forum - Chronomag.cz


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> Houston , we have problem


Problem? What problem? Is this the Polish forum goes to the Prague?

I can't read it. If you can, please share.(if it is worth reading)

Ciao
Vince


----------



## Dantechno (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Vince,
the position of date window on Fifty Five Fathoms dial is diferent - original date ring will not pass. Or I´am wrong? ( Distance from centre to date window) 

Best Daniel


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Dantechno said:


> Hi Vince,
> the position of date window on Fifty Five Fathoms dial is diferent - original date ring will not pass. Or I´am wrong? ( Distance from centre to date window)
> 
> Best Daniel


That's because it's not a technical drawing. What your looking at is a photoshop image done by a forum member. This issue has already been addressed, and will be corrected for the final technical drawing.


----------



## Dantechno (Aug 16, 2009)

Jake B said:


> That's because it's not a technical drawing. What your looking at is a photoshop image done by a forum member. This issue has already been addressed, and will be corrected for the final technical drawing.


Ok. thank you Jake. Glad to hear it.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

photoshooter said:


> Did someone say "post an image of the dial again"?
> Well certainly


 What`s the price of that awesome dial?


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

mitadoc said:


> What`s the price of that awesome dial?


Wait a minute... you mean we have to pay for these??? :think::think:;-)
Ah yes of course. Posted somewhere a few pages back $30 delivered |>


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Not too bad at all.10Q


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> I'd love to see you start a thread with pics of the black version. Seems we haven't seen much of that one around here. I'm thinking of using it to do the mod as well.


The problem is I have not get hold of the watch. Not many is floating around locally here in Singapore and will need some time to search for it.:-(

I'm also thinking about popping the bezel insert out and applying some lume on the markers by my watchmaker.:think:


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Ahhh sorry, I thought you already had it. I agree there aren't too many floating around anywhere. I also noticed the prices are significantly higher for the all black. I paid under $150 for the blk/gold and under $130 for the blue delivered. I'm not terribly eager to pay $190 for the all black.


----------



## negatron (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm in! Lets hope we get the numbers!

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. hiro1963
6. Oceanblue
7. Newton13
8. brugo
9. ruschhaupt 
10. Mikeman
11. uspopo
12. Riddim Driven
13. GunWale
14. Ryeguy 
15. Financ 
16. Financ
17. Recht
18. Cleans Up
19. Bemo
20. norwestman 
21. Teddyhanna
22. Jose5
23. nics
24. Daniel Eira
25. Daniel Eira
26. Daniel Eira
27. SxSDoublegun
28. Coyote
29. Miasat2417
30. Johnmax
31. watchlooker
32. mr.tangco
33. Noisy Nova
34. MikeyT
35. Kermit e Froggy
36. Kermit e Froggy
37. financ
38. Patronaget
39. Patronaget
40. houndoggie
41. rybst
42. rybst
43. Dantechno
44. Negatron


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> Ahhh sorry, I thought you already had it. I agree there aren't too many floating around anywhere. I also noticed the prices are significantly higher for the all black. I paid under $150 for the blk/gold and under $130 for the blue delivered. I'm not terribly eager to pay $190 for the all black.


A friend of mine spotted this watch for sale locally and I'll be checking it out when I'm back from Malaysia. You know, I like to feel the watch physically before commit myself.
The price you paid for both the gold and blue are pretty much reasonable. The gold one is selling at SGD195-225 here.

Just found out that the bezel top is hardlex, sound like reluming the bezel insert markers is a no go:-s


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

watchlooker said:


> Just found out that the bezel top is hardlex, sound like reluming the bezel insert markers is a no go:-s


Yes. I thought maybe you knew a secret about modding the bezel. I'm not brave enough to try and remove the insert but I'm wondering if the markings can be altered from the back of the insert. If the color is applied from the back maybe it can be removed and lume can be put in it's place. So who's feeling brave? ;-)


----------



## SxSDoublegun (Oct 10, 2009)

mitadoc, are you requesting 10 quantity?

My SNZH53K1 came in yesterday. Very satisified with the fit and finish. Looking forward to the completed product. All I need now is a silver-on-blue date wheel.

Also received the eBay find OEM Black Knight bracelet in from the U.K. that I got a great deal on. Near new condition. Looks great on the Orange Knight. If it was from a member of the WIS population here, thanks for flipping that baby my way.

Max


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

SxSDoublegun said:


> mitadoc, are you requesting 10 quantity?


I think 10Q means thank you. ;-)

- Hiro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Where are the watches available? I have tried a couple of places and they are out of stock. 

Edit: I see that CreationWatches has the 59. I may well do that, but at $180, it's a bit steep for me. Anybody have any words of wisdom?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

It seems 21jewels.com has them in stock. I haven't bought watches from them before though...

- SNZH55K1 [SNZH55K1] Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SNZH55 [SNZH55]


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope, they don't have them in stock either...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bluedial has one SNZH53 in stock.

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNZH53 Seiko 5 Automatic Dark Blue Dial Stainless Steel Watch: Seiko 5: Watches


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, hiro1963. I just ordered it. I dunno why I hadn't looked on Amazon before.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

MikeyT said:


> Thanks, hiro1963. I just ordered it. I dunno why I hadn't looked on Amazon before.


You are welcome Mikey! Glad you got it! :-!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Just added myself to the list for a second dial 



1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. nics
25. Daniel Eira
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. SxSDoublegun
29. Coyote
30. Miasat2417
31. Johnmax
32. watchlooker
33. mr.tangco
34. Noisy Nova
35. MikeyT
36. Kermit e Froggy
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. financ
39. Patronaget
40. Patronaget
41. houndoggie
42. rybst
43. rybst
44. Dantechno
45. Negatron


----------



## Zonda (Apr 15, 2010)

I want, NO i need two of these.....hope we get the numbers

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. nics
25. Daniel Eira
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. SxSDoublegun
29. Coyote
30. Miasat2417
31. Johnmax
32. watchlooker
33. mr.tangco
34. Noisy Nova
35. MikeyT
36. Kermit e Froggy
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. financ
39. Patronaget
40. Patronaget
41. houndoggie
42. rybst
43. rybst
44. Dantechno
45. Negatron
46. Zonda
47. Zonda


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> Yes. I thought maybe you knew a secret about modding the bezel. I'm not brave enough to try and remove the insert but I'm wondering if the markings can be altered from the back of the insert. If the color is applied from the back maybe it can be removed and lume can be put in it's place. So who's feeling brave? ;-)


I was thinking that the bezel insert is just like any other insert found on any seiko divers.... so it is just a matter of luming the markers on the insert directly without having to pop out the insert..... I hope that there lie a insert behind the hardlex and not printed markers behind the hardlex..... like you I too am not brave enough.... this job is best leave to the experienced watchmaker.


----------



## towrist (Dec 24, 2008)

ok... you got me... 


1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. nics
25. Daniel Eira
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. SxSDoublegun
29. Coyote
30. Miasat2417
31. Johnmax
32. watchlooker
33. mr.tangco
34. Noisy Nova
35. MikeyT
36. Kermit e Froggy
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. financ
39. Patronaget
40. Patronaget
41. houndoggie
42. rybst
43. rybst
44. Dantechno
45. Negatron
46. Zonda
47. Zonda 
48. towrist


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

We are almost halfway through! :-!


----------



## Daniel Eira (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not founding it too... Amazon doesnt send to Brazil... =/
Does anyone has another idea? I have to buy 3. :-d

Regards

Daniel


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hope the SNZH55K will be available again by the time the dials are ready.

At the moment, a few SNZH53 are still available in the US.

1). 5 left in stock @ CDI Watches through Amazon

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNZH53 Seiko 5 Automatic Dark Blue Dial Stainless Steel Watch: Seiko 5: Watches

2). 2 left in stock @ Just Calculators

Seiko 5 Sports #SNZH53 Men's Stainless Steel Blue Dial 100M Automatic Watch | JUSTCALCULATORS

3). 2 left in stock @ WatchSurplus

Seiko 5 Sports #SNZH53 Men's Stainless Steel Blue Dial 100M Automatic Watch | WatchSurplus


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

I've got a 53 sitting here and the blue is very nice; kind of subdued and classy. I'm after a 59 pvd now...


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

watchlooker said:


> I was thinking that the bezel insert is just like any other insert found on any seiko divers.... so it is just a matter of luming the markers on the insert directly without having to pop out the insert..... I hope that there lie a insert behind the hardlex and not printed markers behind the hardlex..... like you I too am not brave enough.... this job is best leave to the experienced watchmaker.


I popped the bezel off my blue one a while ago. I was going to try to remove the insert from the bezel but... I just imagined that hardlex insert cracking and that would really ruin my day ;-)


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> I want, NO i need two of these.....hope we get the numbers


:rodekaart

We are going forward.....Jake is meeting the Rep on Wednesday for dial production. As we talked about, he is giving a movement to the Rep so the date window will be perfect. We should have a technical drawing to look at soon.

If you haven't already, put you name on the list soon..........I imagine the carrying cost will make the dials more expensive later....:think:

Ciao
Vince

More news as I get it.....


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the update Vince..


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Just added one more dial in my name.*

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5 24. Jose5​25. nics
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. Daniel Eira
29. SxSDoublegun
30. Coyote
31. Miasat2417
32. Johnmax
33. watchlooker
34. mr.tangco
35. Noisy Nova
36. MikeyT
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. Kermit e Froggy
39. financ
40. Patronaget
41. Patronaget
42. houndoggie
43. rybst
44. rybst
45. Dantechno
46. Negatron
47. Zonda
48. Zonda 
49. towrist​


----------



## Dialin (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Just added one more dial in my name.*

Hi just registered for this one. If you ship to outside US (europe) then count me in for numbers

50. Dialin
51. Dialin

so two dials.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Just added one more dial in my name.*



> Hi just registered for this one. If you ship to outside US (europe) then count me in for numbers


Yes, we will ship almost anywhere. :-!
You have been counted. 

Yee Haw, or something like that. We are at the half-way point. I can see light at the end of the tunnel.

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. Jose5
25. nics
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. Daniel Eira
29. SxSDoublegun
30. Coyote
31. Miasat2417
32. Johnmax
33. watchlooker
34. mr.tangco
35. Noisy Nova
36. MikeyT
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. Kermit e Froggy
39. financ
40. Patronaget
41. Patronaget
42. houndoggie
43. rybst
44. rybst
45. Dantechno
46. Negatron
47. Zonda
48. Zonda 
49. towrist
50. Dialin
51. Dialin


----------



## CarlsbergEaster (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey kfallsrider

I'm in for 1 dial

all the best for this mod project:-!


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. Jose5
25. nics
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. Daniel Eira
29. SxSDoublegun
30. Coyote
31. Miasat2417
32. Johnmax
33. watchlooker
34. mr.tangco
35. Noisy Nova
36. MikeyT
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. Kermit e Froggy
39. financ
40. Patronaget
41. Patronaget
42. houndoggie
43. rybst
44. rybst
45. Dantechno
46. Negatron
47. Zonda
48. Zonda 
49. towrist
50. Dialin
51. Dialin
52. CarlsbergEaster

|>


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

OK, I'd better have two of these. ;-)

Have taken the liberty of adding myself to the list.


1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. Jose5
25. nics
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. Daniel Eira
29. SxSDoublegun
30. Coyote
31. Miasat2417
32. Johnmax
33. watchlooker
34. mr.tangco
35. Noisy Nova
36. MikeyT
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. Kermit e Froggy
39. financ
40. Patronaget
41. Patronaget
42. houndoggie
43. rybst
44. rybst
45. Dantechno
46. Negatron
47. Zonda
48. Zonda 
49. towrist
50. Dialin
51. Dialin
52. CarlsbergEaster
53. tribe125
54. tribe125


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

photoshooter said:


> I popped the bezel off my blue one a while ago. I was going to try to remove the insert from the bezel but... I just imagined that hardlex insert cracking and that would really ruin my day ;-)


Photoshooter - if you want to remove the bezel insert, try spraying the bezel liberally with silicone spray (the kind you can get at an auto parts store like NAPA). The silicone will not damage the watch seals, but the accelerant in the can will weaken the glue holding the insert into the bezel. I've removed a ceramic bezel insert while the bezel was still on the watch head simply by spraying the silicone on the bezel area and rotating the bezel with my fingers. You'll soon see the bezel insert rotating further than the bezel itself once the glue has loosened. You can then carefully pry the insert up out of the bezel.

I've used this trick a few times to replace some Alpha bezel inserts as well as modify the ceramic insert I mention above.

Good luck!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Ryeguy, I may just give it a try :-!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have been looking at many photos of the SNZH59, but it's kind of hard to tell how black it is. I know it's ion-plated black, but it doesn't look like the ion-plated all black Monster's black for example.



















SNZH59's black looks like matte black which I like. Or are they the same? Has anyone seen this model in person?


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

I've seen it described as 'gunmetal' and that's the way it looks in that photo.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

tribe125 said:


> I've seen it described as 'gunmetal' and that's the way it looks in that photo.


Great! Thanks!


----------



## QuizatS (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm in for a dial too

Cheers


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. Jose5
25. nics
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. Daniel Eira
29. SxSDoublegun
30. Coyote
31. Miasat2417
32. Johnmax
33. watchlooker
34. mr.tangco
35. Noisy Nova
36. MikeyT
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. Kermit e Froggy
39. financ
40. Patronaget
41. Patronaget
42. houndoggie
43. rybst
44. rybst
45. Dantechno
46. Negatron
47. Zonda
48. Zonda 
49. towrist
50. Dialin
51. Dialin
52. CarlsbergEaster
53. tribe125
54. tribe125
55. QuizatS

:-!


----------



## QuizatS (Jul 17, 2010)

btw does anyone know of a cheap reliable online store that ships to EU??

Found a few (don't if they're safe or not but..) that have the SNZH59J1 in-stock but they don't ship to EU......

Thx in advance


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF
1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. Jose5
25. nics
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. Daniel Eira
29. SxSDoublegun
30. Coyote
31. Miasat2417
32. Johnmax
33. watchlooker
34. mr.tangco
35. Noisy Nova
36. MikeyT
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. Kermit e Froggy
39. financ
40. Patronaget
41. Patronaget
42. houndoggie
43. rybst
44. rybst
45. Dantechno
46. Negatron
47. Zonda
48. Zonda 
49. towrist
50. Dialin
51. Dialin
52. CarlsbergEaster
53. tribe125
54. tribe125
55. QuizatS

:rodekaart Latest news. Jake had the meeting with the manufacturer and a tech drawing will be here soon and then production can start. I will post a way to give me your info and a way to pay for the dials. So get ready to pay.


----------



## gandalfwr (Apr 18, 2010)

Is this for snzh57? 

I think the design will be the FF03. Am I right?

Please count me in for one dial!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

kfallsrider said:


> Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF
> 1. Vince H
> 2. Vince H
> 3. Vince H
> ...


Aye Aye ---- Standing By |>

RD


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

time for an update...

Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF
1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. Jose5
25. nics
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. Daniel Eira
29. SxSDoublegun
30. Coyote
31. Miasat2417
32. Johnmax
33. watchlooker
34. mr.tangco
35. Noisy Nova
36. MikeyT
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. Kermit e Froggy
39. financ
40. Patronaget
41. Patronaget
42. houndoggie
43. rybst
44. rybst
45. Dantechno
46. Negatron
47. Zonda
48. Zonda 
49. towrist
50. Dialin
51. Dialin
52. CarlsbergEaster
53. tribe125
54. tribe125
55. QuizatS
56. gandalfwr


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm bummed. Not seriously, but bummed a bit. I bought a 53, thinking that it had a blue dial and a black bezel. Nope, both blue. Aw, gee. Now I have to buy another watch. What a shame.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MikeyT said:


> I'm bummed. Not seriously, but bummed a bit. I bought a 53, thinking that it had a blue dial and a black bezel. Nope, both blue. Aw, gee. Now I have to buy another watch. What a shame.


Well, not to worry. I'm sure you can flip it or someone here might want one. It's the SNZH55 that has the black bezel / black dial. Several have chosen to have a blue bezel. Though I do believe the blue 53 has a black on white date wheel -- that would be my concern as I prefer the white on black between the 4/5 markers. Just a bit more subtle IMHO-- The blue 53 is the least expensive & the 55's are very scarce currently :-s 

I haven't scored my watch yet  Hoping the providers restock by the time the dials are ready :-!

Keep cool Mikey T b-)

As a follow up. If you got in on the no-date spanish forum dial project, well, you can swap out the date wheel.

RD


----------



## gandalfwr (Apr 18, 2010)

Oops! I read the whole thread for this project and finally found the newer design.

If this dial just will be silver tone, I have to delete my name from the list because I have only one snzh57.


----------



## U 8 (Jun 12, 2008)

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. Jose5
25. nics
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. Daniel Eira
29. SxSDoublegun
30. Coyote
31. Miasat2417
32. Johnmax
33. watchlooker
34. mr.tangco
35. Noisy Nova
36. MikeyT
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. Kermit e Froggy
39. financ
40. Patronaget
41. Patronaget
42. houndoggie
43. rybst
44. rybst
45. Dantechno
46. Negatron
47. Zonda
48. Zonda 
49. towrist
50. Dialin
51. Dialin
52. CarlsbergEaster
53. tribe125
54. tribe125
55. QuizatS
56. gandalfwr 
57. U 8


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Gandalfwr removed from list as requested


1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. Jose5
25. nics
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. Daniel Eira
29. SxSDoublegun
30. Coyote
31. Miasat2417
32. Johnmax
33. watchlooker
34. mr.tangco
35. Noisy Nova
36. MikeyT
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. Kermit e Froggy
39. financ
40. Patronaget
41. Patronaget
42. houndoggie
43. rybst
44. rybst
45. Dantechno
46. Negatron
47. Zonda
48. Zonda 
49. towrist
50. Dialin
51. Dialin
52. CarlsbergEaster
53. tribe125
54. tribe125
55. QuizatS
56. U 8


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

For those looking for a '55', check out Spanish ebayer 'cencibel'. The tracking data suggests that mine is reliably on its way from that source.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

MikeyT said:


> I'm bummed. Not seriously, but bummed a bit. I bought a 53, thinking that it had a blue dial and a black bezel. Nope, both blue. Aw, gee. Now I have to buy another watch. What a shame.


I'm so sorry Mikey. That's my fault. Can you return it? Do you have to pay a restocking fee?


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

I've just noticed, going back to the start of this thread, that next to the projected price it says 'CONUS'.

I sincerely hope that some way can be found of sending me the the two I have ordered to the UK...

If not, I will be _considerably_ annoyed. ;-)


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

No worries, post #208:

_Hi just registered for this one. If you ship to outside US (europe) then count me in for numbers
Yes, we will ship almost anywhere. _


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

_Aha!_ Thank you, photoshooter.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

My pleasure.
Any reason is a good reason for a thread bump.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Indeed - so here's another one.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

tribe125 said:


> For those looking for a '55', check out Spanish ebayer 'cencibel'. The tracking data suggests that mine is reliably on its way from that source.


I just looked. None there.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

hiro1963 said:


> I'm so sorry Mikey. That's my fault. Can you return it? Do you have to pay a restocking fee?


Hey, no problem. I'll flip it and get a 55, or keep it and get a 55. Or put the dial on the 53.

Is the bezel on the 51 the same as the 55? Any body know?


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

MikeyT said:


> I just looked. None there.


4 available -

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEIKO-5-Sports-Automatic-SNZH55K1


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks. He sells on US ebay, too, and that's where I looked. I really appreciate the effort, but 165 euros, +15 more s&h comes to over $260. I think I'll wait.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

MikeyT said:


> Thanks. He sells on US ebay, too, and that's where I looked. I really appreciate the effort, but 165 euros, +15 more s&h comes to over $260. I think I'll wait.


Phew! $260 for the K version!!?? I'll wait too.

BTW, it looks 51's bezel is black/silver, but the day/date wheel is black on white.



MikeyT said:


> Hey, no problem. I'll flip it and get a 55, or keep it and get a 55. Or put the dial on the 53.


Thanks. I'm relieved.

Best,

- Hiro


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Skywatch sold out the 59 last night, but Chronograph-Divers.com still has some in stock (59J) for $175 + shipping.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I just signed up to get notified when the 55 is back in stock @ SkyWatches.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Skywatch sold out the 59 last night, but Chronograph-Divers.com still has some in stock (59J) for $175 + shipping.


Has anyone dealt with chronograph-divers?
I did a google search but didn't turn up much info.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> Has anyone dealt with chronograph-divers?
> I did a google search but didn't turn up much info.


No. http://myworld.ebay.com/chronograph-diversAn ebay member chronograph-divers has one feedback. I wonder if that's the same vendor...


----------



## ruschhaupt (Dec 6, 2010)

Has anyone thought about replacing the crystal? How do you think a flat one would look? What if it was the same dome but sapphire--would it look any different?


----------



## gandalfwr (Apr 18, 2010)

I found SNZH55K1 at US$158 but no Box.

- SNZH55K1 [SNZH55K1] Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SNZH55 [SNZH55]

TheFind - Shopped & Found is helpful for my online shopping.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

gandalfwr said:


> I found SNZH55K1 at US$158 but no Box.
> 
> - SNZH55K1 [SNZH55K1] Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SNZH55 [SNZH55]
> 
> TheFind - Shopped & Found is helpful for my online shopping.


We tried that one a few days ago, but you need to add to shopping bag to find out if they are in stock or not.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

:rodekaart
It's time to start collecting the money so, I hope everyone is ready to start paying. :-d

As soon as Jake gets the tech drawing he and I will check it and hopefully give the go ahead. He said the production can take about 14 days, depending on the producers schedule. Our order is small so they will run it between "normal" orders. Jake also mentioned these dials will fit other Seiko cases, in case there is another case anyone likes better or as well.

I can accept Paypal, or credit card (I have a business) or you tell me. This is NOT my biz. This is for all us affected by the Watch Disease. o| I maybe crazy, but I hope this will be problem free and stress free for all of us.

I am posting my Paypal info with permission so here goes.

[email protected]

Paypal is the best as that is what I used to send money to Jake. (It is better for my wife's mental health if the account doesn't go too negative)(ok my health, I like being married):-d

Any questions or comments please let me know. This is new to me so I don't know what I am doing.

Thanks for joining and making this possible for all of us,

Vince


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

How much I forgot.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I can PayPal you right now. $35 or $30?


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

You can pay $35 but, the dial is only $30. :-!

I repeat the dial is $30. (not $45):-d


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> You can pay $35 but, the dial is only $30. :-!
> 
> I repeat the dial is $30. (not $45):-d


LOL! :-d

Payment has been sent! Thanks again Vince! :-!

Hiro


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

If I might add a humble suggestion based on past experiences in another forum...
When you send paypal payment please tell kfallsrider your screen name otherwise he will certainly go bonkers trying to figure out who's who 

Payment sent


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Payment sent for my 2 dials. Thanks Vince for your Hard work in keeping us all up to date, and taking the initiative seeing the project thru. Can't wait to see everyone's watches.


----------



## QuizatS (Jul 17, 2010)

money sent!

Can't wait! 

Now i just have to find a good deal on a snzh59!!! LOL


----------



## brugo (Mar 5, 2006)

Payment sent, many thanks Vince!


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Payment sent.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Funds sent. Thanks for doing this, Vince. |> |> :-! :-!


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Vince, payment sent for 1 dial. Thanks brother.

Stan


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

Count me in for 1 dial please. Thanks. :-!

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. Jose5
25. nics
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. Daniel Eira
29. SxSDoublegun
30. Coyote
31. Miasat2417
32. Johnmax
33. watchlooker
34. mr.tangco
35. Noisy Nova
36. MikeyT
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. Kermit e Froggy
39. financ
40. Patronaget
41. Patronaget
42. houndoggie
43. rybst
44. rybst
45. Dantechno
46. Negatron
47. Zonda
48. Zonda 
49. towrist
50. Dialin
51. Dialin
52. CarlsbergEaster
53. tribe125
54. tribe125
55. QuizatS
56. U 8
57. freedomj


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Payment sent! Thanks so much Vince for your efforts pursuing this on our behalf! Hope all goes smooth! Give a shout if you need additional assistance :-!

RD


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

That was fast! :-!

Paypal payment just send a minute ago.;-)


----------



## CarlsbergEaster (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey, thanks for helping Vincent

I have sent my payment over:-!
Hope the dial will come real fast

Easter


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

4 dials for me please! 

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. Jose5
25. nics
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. Daniel Eira
29. SxSDoublegun
30. Coyote
31. Miasat2417
32. Johnmax
33. watchlooker
34. mr.tangco
35. Noisy Nova
36. MikeyT
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. Kermit e Froggy
39. financ
40. Patronaget
41. Patronaget
42. houndoggie
43. rybst
44. rybst
45. Dantechno
46. Negatron
47. Zonda
48. Zonda 
49. towrist
50. Dialin
51. Dialin
52. CarlsbergEaster
53. tribe125
54. tribe125
55. QuizatS
56. U 8
57. freedomj
58. ditoy_eagle
59. ditoy_eagle
60. ditoy_eagle
61. ditoy_eagle


----------



## Kiyashin (Apr 5, 2010)

Just one question: I see in other dial mods that the lumed indices look really flat. One of the things I like about the original dial is that the indices are raised. With the 8 layers of lume, how raised are the indices?


----------



## wielingab (Feb 16, 2006)

Please count me in, already extended the list (# 62)

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. Jose5
25. nics
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. Daniel Eira
29. SxSDoublegun
30. Coyote
31. Miasat2417
32. Johnmax
33. watchlooker
34. mr.tangco
35. Noisy Nova
36. MikeyT
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. Kermit e Froggy
39. financ
40. Patronaget
41. Patronaget
42. houndoggie
43. rybst
44. rybst
45. Dantechno
46. Negatron
47. Zonda
48. Zonda 
49. towrist
50. Dialin
51. Dialin
52. CarlsbergEaster
53. tribe125
54. tribe125
55. QuizatS
56. U 8
57. freedomj
58. ditoy_eagle
59. ditoy_eagle
60. ditoy_eagle
61. ditoy_eagle
62. Wielingab

just one question, will the datewheel of the 7S36 movement fit the opening on 4:30?

Regards,

Bart


----------



## Johnmax (Jul 27, 2009)

payment sent. Thanks, Vince.

Alan


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> Just one question: I see in other dial mods that the lumed indices look really flat. One of the things I like about the original dial is that the indices are raised. With the 8 layers of lume, how raised are the indices?


These dials are made by the same company and will also have 8 layers of lume.



> just one question, will the datewheel of the 7S36 movement fit the opening on 4:30?


As mentioned before, yes the date will be at the 4:30 position. Jake supplied a movement and a case to insure correct alignment.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> Jake also mentioned these dials will fit other Seiko cases, in case there is another case anyone likes better or as well.


I wonder what other 5s are out there... I guess as long as the diameter of the dial is the same, any 5s would work?


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> I wonder what other 5s are out there... I guess as long as the diameter of the dial is the same, any 5s would work?


:rodekaart

Jake gave me a lesson is watch construction while trying to get me to understand this. He says "any Seiko with 7sxx movement and a 3 c'clock stem can use this dial". He said all the dials are the same diameter and fit the movement. Cases and chapter rings change dia. but the movement and dial stay the same. I am now looking for a smaller case/watch for my friend who is smaller and won't wear a large watch.

Oh no, more possibilities o|

:-d Ciao Vince


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> :rodekaart
> 
> Jake gave me a lesson is watch construction while trying to get me to understand this. He says "any Seiko with 7sxx movement and a 3 c'clock stem can use this dial". He said all the dials are the same diameter and fit the movement. Cases and chapter rings change dia. but the movement and dial stay the same. I am now looking for a smaller case/watch for my friend who is smaller and won't wear a large watch.
> 
> ...


Nice! :-! Yep, I forgot to mention the 7SXX movement. :rodekaart :-d

Now, more possibilities indeed! :-d

Thanks Vince! 

Hiro


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

kfallsrider said:


> I am now looking for a smaller case/watch for my friend who is smaller and won't wear a large watch.


Are you looking for a diver or non-diver?
SKX031 is small and I believe SKX013 is smaller yet. Both are divers.
For a non-diver any Seiko 5 with a 3:00 crown will work fine.


----------



## nics (Jul 26, 2007)

payment sent. thanks!


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> Are you looking for a diver or non-diver?
> SKX031 is small and I believe SKX013 is smaller yet. Both are divers.
> For a non-diver any Seiko 5 with a 3:00 crown will work fine.


I think he would like a dress watch. So, thin and small are what I will look for.


----------



## Kiyashin (Apr 5, 2010)

I could not resist. I have added myself to the list and sent payment. Thanks.

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. Jose5
25. nics
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. Daniel Eira
29. SxSDoublegun
30. Coyote
31. Miasat2417
32. Johnmax
33. watchlooker
34. mr.tangco
35. Noisy Nova
36. MikeyT
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. Kermit e Froggy
39. financ
40. Patronaget
41. Patronaget
42. houndoggie
43. rybst
44. rybst
45. Dantechno
46. Negatron
47. Zonda
48. Zonda 
49. towrist
50. Dialin
51. Dialin
52. CarlsbergEaster
53. tribe125
54. tribe125
55. QuizatS
56. U 8
57. freedomj
58. ditoy_eagle
59. ditoy_eagle
60. ditoy_eagle
61. ditoy_eagle
62. Wielingab
63. Kiyashin


----------



## panco (May 2, 2011)

Kiyashin said:


> I could not resist. I have added myself to the list and sent payment. Thanks.
> 
> 1. Vince H
> 2. Vince H
> ...


Same here. Thanks for all the hard work Vince. Payment sent too.
My username added to the list :

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. Jose5
25. nics
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. Daniel Eira
29. SxSDoublegun
30. Coyote
31. Miasat2417
32. Johnmax
33. watchlooker
34. mr.tangco
35. Noisy Nova
36. MikeyT
37. Kermit e Froggy
38. Kermit e Froggy
39. financ
40. Patronaget
41. Patronaget
42. houndoggie
43. rybst
44. rybst
45. Dantechno
46. Negatron
47. Zonda
48. Zonda 
49. towrist
50. Dialin
51. Dialin
52. CarlsbergEaster
53. tribe125
54. tribe125
55. QuizatS
56. U 8
57. freedomj
58. ditoy_eagle
59. ditoy_eagle
60. ditoy_eagle
61. ditoy_eagle
62. Wielingab
63. Kiyashin
64. panco


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

I want to say thank you to the 18 who have sent money so far. :-!

I want to ask the rest to please send the money soon. This project is still in the red for me and as this is the first time I have been a victim to this type of insanity, I am nervous.o|

Thanks again

Vince


----------



## Daniel Eira (Dec 24, 2008)

Vince,

Payment sent! 
Just one question: to whom i told my adress when the dials are ready to ship?

Regards

Daniel


----------



## SxSDoublegun (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for stepping out on the limb here Vince. Payment sent for two, and edited the list to indicate two. Does that help with wife? LOL

Guys, when you pay through PayPal, when asked what type of transaction, click the tab for Personal and select "Gift". That way Vince doesn't have to pay a PayPal service charge.


1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. Jose5
25. nics
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. Daniel Eira
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote
32. Miasat2417
33. Johnmax
34. watchlooker
35. mr.tangco
36. Noisy Nova
37. MikeyT
38. Kermit e Froggy
39. Kermit e Froggy
40. financ
41. Patronaget
42. Patronaget
43. houndoggie
44. rybst
45. rybst
46. Dantechno
47. Negatron
48. Zonda
49. Zonda 
50. towrist
51. Dialin
52. Dialin
53. CarlsbergEaster
54. tribe125
55. tribe125
56. QuizatS
57. U 8
58. freedomj
59. ditoy_eagle
60. ditoy_eagle
61. ditoy_eagle
62. ditoy_eagle
63. Wielingab
64. Kiyashin
65. panco 


Max


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Daniel,
The address to ship to should be the same as that on your Paypal account. Give me the address on the Paypal form when you pay. Part of the cost from Jake is the shipping to almost anywhere.

Regards,

Vince


----------



## negatron (Jul 13, 2010)

Payment sent mate!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Vince, Payment for 2dials sent !


----------



## ruschhaupt (Dec 6, 2010)

Are we gonna get to take a look at the technical drawing?


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

ruschhaupt said:


> Are we gonna get to take a look at the technical drawing?


It would have been nice, and I confess I've sent my money entirely on trust.

EDIT: In fact, I bought the watch, which arrived today, on the same trust...


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I want in, who do I pay and how much??


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

tribe125 said:


> It would have been nice, and I confess I've sent my money entirely on trust.
> 
> EDIT: In fact, I bought the watch, which arrived today, on the same trust...


Thank you Tribe and everyone else who "on trust" sent money. As soon as the tech drawings are available we will all see them. If, at that point, someone wants out I will refund the money. This is for fun. For everyone. No unhappiness allowed.:-d

Today is only the third business day they have had to work on the tech drawings. I think a little more time is acceptable. Jake B is the vendor making these for us. I trust his skill and the quality of what he produces. He made the first FFF dial and I know it is very nice. |> Rumor has it that he has done some nice work in the past too....:-d


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Me. How much you got?


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Vince,
$ sent! Thanks for undertaking this project!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

kfallsrider said:


> Jake B is the vendor making these for us. I trust his skill and the quality of what he produces. He made the first FFF dial and I know it is very nice. |>


I have one of the previous FFF dials as well as one of Jake's new Dagaz dials. The quality is very, very good.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Vince - Thank you again for all your diligence on this - outstanding job!

Payment sent and now it's a race - watch from Singapore or dial, which will arrive first?


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

1. Vince H
2. Vince H
3. Vince H
4. photoshooter
5. photoshooter
6. hiro1963
7. Oceanblue
8. Newton13
9. brugo
10. ruschhaupt 
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy 
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna
23. Jose5
24. Jose5
25. nics
26. Daniel Eira
27. Daniel Eira
28. Daniel Eira
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote
32. Miasat2417
33. Johnmax
34. watchlooker
35. mr.tangco
36. Noisy Nova
37. MikeyT
38. Kermit e Froggy
39. Kermit e Froggy
40. financ
41. Patronaget
42. Patronaget
43. houndoggie
44. rybst
45. rybst
46. Dantechno
47. Negatron
48. Zonda
49. Zonda 
50. towrist
51. Dialin
52. Dialin
53. CarlsbergEaster
54. tribe125
55. tribe125
56. QuizatS
57. U 8
58. freedomj
59. ditoy_eagle
60. ditoy_eagle
61. ditoy_eagle
62. ditoy_eagle
63. Wielingab
64. Kiyashin
65. panco 
66. Jerome T
67. Jerome T
68. Jerome T


Looks like we are getting there. :-! 

I think there is about 30 dials left at this time.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Payment sent. 

Thanks, Vince.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
2. Vince H - paid
3. Vince H - paid
4. photoshooter - paid
5. photoshooter - paid
6. hiro1963 - paid
7. Oceanblue - paid
8. Newton13 - paid
9. brugo - paid
10. ruschhaupt - paid
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven - paid
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy - paid
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht - paid
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna - paid
23. Jose5 - paid
24. Jose5 - paid
25. nics - paid
26. Daniel Eira - paid
27. Daniel Eira - paid
28. Daniel Eira - paid
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote
32. Miasat2417 -  paid
33. Johnmax - paid
34. watchlooker - paid
35. mr.tangco
36. Noisy Nova
37. MikeyT - paid
38. Kermit e Froggy - paid
39. Kermit e Froggy - paid
40. financ
41. Patronaget
42. Patronaget
43. houndoggie
44. rybst
45. rybst
46. Dantechno
47. Negatron - paid
48. Zonda
49. Zonda 
50. towrist
51. Dialin
52. Dialin
53. CarlsbergEaster - paid
54. tribe125 - paid
55. tribe125 - paid
56. QuizatS - paid
57. U 8
58. freedomj
59. ditoy_eagle
60. ditoy_eagle
61. ditoy_eagle
62. ditoy_eagle
63. Wielingab - paid
64. Kiyashin - paid 
65. panco -paid
66. Jerome T
67. Jerome T
68. Jerome T


To all you who have paid, thank you. :-!

To the two of you who didn't send me your screen name ....o| please send your screen name so I know "who" you are..

Thanks,
Vince


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> To the two of you who didn't send me your screen name ....o| please send your screen name so I know "who" you are..
> 
> Thanks,
> Vince


Oops sorry about that Vince. I'm the first person who paid you (I think) from Wisconsin.

Hiro


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

Paid for one, thanks.


----------



## towrist (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Vince

I paid for TWO... I originally put my name for one, but decided to get a second... so we're actually at 69!!

money sent via paypal!

Thanks!!

1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
2. Vince H - paid
3. Vince H - paid
4. photoshooter - paid
5. photoshooter - paid
6. hiro1963 - paid
7. Oceanblue - paid
8. Newton13 - paid
9. brugo - paid
10. ruschhaupt - paid
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo
13. Riddim Driven - paid
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy - paid
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht - paid
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna - paid
23. Jose5 - paid
24. Jose5 - paid
25. nics - paid
26. Daniel Eira - paid
27. Daniel Eira - paid
28. Daniel Eira - paid
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote
32. Miasat2417 - paid
33. Johnmax - paid
34. watchlooker - paid
35. mr.tangco
36. Noisy Nova
37. MikeyT - paid
38. Kermit e Froggy - paid
39. Kermit e Froggy - paid
40. financ
41. Patronaget
42. Patronaget
43. houndoggie
44. rybst
45. rybst
46. Dantechno
47. Negatron - paid
48. Zonda
49. Zonda 
*50. towrist (x2)*
51. Dialin
52. Dialin
53. CarlsbergEaster - paid
54. tribe125 - paid
55. tribe125 - paid
56. QuizatS - paid
57. U 8
58. freedomj
59. ditoy_eagle
60. ditoy_eagle
61. ditoy_eagle
62. ditoy_eagle
63. Wielingab - paid
64. Kiyashin - paid 
65. panco -paid
66. Jerome T
67. Jerome T
68. Jerome T


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
2. Vince H - paid
3. Vince H - paid
4. photoshooter - paid
5. photoshooter - paid
6. hiro1963 - paid
7. Oceanblue - paid
8. Newton13 - paid
9. brugo - paid
10. ruschhaupt - paid
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo - paid
13. Riddim Driven - paid
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy - paid
16. Financ 
17. Financ
18. Recht - paid
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna - paid
23. Jose5 - paid
24. Jose5 - paid
25. nics - paid
26. Daniel Eira - paid
27. Daniel Eira - paid
28. Daniel Eira - paid
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote
32. Miasat2417 - paid
33. Johnmax - paid
34. watchlooker - paid
35. mr.tangco
36. Noisy Nova
37. MikeyT - paid
38. Kermit e Froggy - paid
39. Kermit e Froggy - paid
40. financ
41. Patronaget
42. Patronaget
43. houndoggie - paid
44. rybst
45. rybst
46. Dantechno
47. Negatron - paid
48. Zonda
49. Zonda 
50. towrist (x2) - paid
51. Dialin
52. Dialin
53. CarlsbergEaster - paid
54. tribe125 - paid
55. tribe125 - paid
56. QuizatS - paid
57. U 8
58. freedomj
59. ditoy_eagle
60. ditoy_eagle
61. ditoy_eagle
62. ditoy_eagle
63. Wielingab - paid
64. Kiyashin - paid 
65. panco -paid
66. Jerome T - paid
67. Jerome T -paid
68. Jerome T -paid

Thanks again everyone.

PS Hiro, It's not you. :-d


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

Vince you have done a super great job I just want to say "Thank you" too. You have stepped up to the plate and done a great job keeping this thing going straight. *"Vince Most appreciated" *Here you go guys here is some of Jake's work. Man I just cannot keep this off my wrist (7.25).


----------



## panco (May 2, 2011)

Payments are going fast that's cool.
I just can't wait !


----------



## Bozicko (Mar 16, 2011)

Interested for 1, tell who to pay, and how?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Here we go.



kfallsrider said:


> I can accept Paypal, or credit card (I have a business) or you tell me. This is NOT my biz. This is for all us affected by the Watch Disease. o| I maybe crazy, but I hope this will be problem free and stress free for all of us.
> 
> I am posting my Paypal info with permission so here goes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dantechno (Aug 16, 2009)

Payment sent Vince. Thank you. 

Daniel


----------



## treka (May 10, 2011)

kfallsrider said:


> 1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
> 2. Vince H - paid
> 3. Vince H - paid
> 4. photoshooter - paid
> ...


Count me in too, thanks alot.


----------



## treka (May 10, 2011)

Payment sent . Thanks alot Vince .


----------



## coyote (Jan 6, 2010)

Payment sent. Thanks Vince.

Elad


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Vince, please let us know when we can start the "panic, panic! the dials are almost gone" thread


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> Vince, please let us know when we can start the "panic, panic! the dials are almost gone" thread


Great idea! Should make it temporary sticky if you can. Because, in the last few days, I received so many PMs @ several different forums about the Spanish forum FFF dial. I was even doing a giveaway, but none of them saw my thread.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
2. Vince H - paid
3. Vince H - paid
4. photoshooter - paid
5. photoshooter - paid
6. hiro1963 - paid
7. Oceanblue - paid
8. Newton13 - paid
9. brugo - paid
10. ruschhaupt - paid
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo -paid
13. Riddim Driven - paid
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy - paid
16. Financ -paid
17. Financ -paid
18. Recht - paid
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo - paid
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna - paid
23. Jose5 - paid
24. Jose5 - paid
25. nics - paid
26. Daniel Eira - paid
27. Daniel Eira - paid
28. Daniel Eira - paid
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote - paid
32. Miasat2417 - paid
33. Johnmax - paid
34. watchlooker - paid
35. mr.tangco
36. Noisy Nova
37. MikeyT - paid
38. Kermit e Froggy - paid
39. Kermit e Froggy - paid
40. financ -paid
41. Patronaget
42. Patronaget
43. houndoggie
44. rybst
45. rybst
46. Dantechno - paid
47. Negatron - paid
48. Zonda
49. Zonda 
50. towrist -paid 2
51. Dialin
52. Dialin
53. CarlsbergEaster - paid
54. tribe125 - paid
55. tribe125 - paid
56. QuizatS - paid
57. U 8
58. freedomj
59. ditoy_eagle
60. ditoy_eagle
61. ditoy_eagle
62. ditoy_eagle
63. Wielingab - paid
64. Kiyashin - paid 
65. panco -paid
66. Jerome T -paid
67. Jerome T -paid
68. Jerome T -paid
69. treka
70. Martin - paid
72. Yoda2005


We are getting there guys. There are still a couple of you who do not seem to understand that if your payment does not contain your screen name I am unable to credit you with payment. I know, what dummy for not being able to read minds. :-d

So Mr Gee and Mr Curran help me out. :-!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> We are getting there guys. There are still a couple of you who do not seem to understand that if your payment does not contain your screen name I am unable to credit you with payment. I know, what dummy for not being able to read minds. :-d
> 
> So Mr Gee and Mr Curran help me out. :-!


Well, you can send me three. :-d


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

photoshooter said:


> Vince, please let us know when we can start the "panic, panic! the dials are almost gone" thread


I think the panic for me is going to be who's gonna restock the SNZH55's soon, and making sure I get one :-d

Cheers on your Dagaz dial too -- awesome. I ordered the whole watch in snowflake, but will have to get a Bund kit for a mod down the road -- I'm pretty addicted / consumed I should say, by XW/DOT product right now 

RD


----------



## QuizatS (Jul 17, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> I think the panic for me is going to be who's gonna restock the SNZH55's soon, and making sure I get one :-d


Same here..... Although I'm going for a 59, but still.... no good deals available at this time with shipping to EU


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

QuizatS said:


> Same here..... Although I'm going for a 59, but still.... no good deals available at this time with shipping to EU


I think that will make a great combination! :-! It's gonna be shame when we all have dials but no watches o| Plus there's a 'nuther hundred on the other forum, but those do favor the SNZH57 --- Already got mine :-d

The 59 looks good. The top of the lugs appear matte finish, but I can't tell about the bracelet. Some pics here: http://www.monsterwatches.eu/eu/index.php/seiko5-watches/seiko5fathoms/snzh59

Here's my 1st FFF on 57

Good luck to all of us :-s :-d

RD

not a great photo, but....


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Cheers on your Dagaz dial too -- awesome. I ordered the whole watch in snowflake, but will have to get a Bund kit for a mod down the road -- I'm pretty addicted / consumed I should say, by XW/DOT product right now


You and me both!
I had decided that I had enough black dial watches. Then the new XW dials arrived and I decided to forget about what I had previously decided 
I've got the Bund but I think I'll get all four of them. I don't know how many will actually get placed into watches but...

Please remember to start a thread and post pics of your snowflake.



QuizatS said:


> Same here..... Although I'm going for a 59, but still.... no good deals available at this time with shipping to EU


I'm hoping for a 59 as well. I had bookmarked several of them for $180 USD but for some reason I hesitated and they were all gone. I find some on the web but for more money.
I can wait....
I have a blue 53 to hold me over


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> Here's my 1st FFF on 57
> 
> RD


Well, you started RD...

I tried this combo the other day, but I didn't have courage to post a pic. :-d










Your brown Maratac G10 looks better. :-!

Hiro


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> Well, you started RD...
> 
> I tried this combo the other day, but I didn't have courage to post a pic. :-d
> 
> ...


Heck yeh, Why not! I think mine's from TerenceY --- Thank you! His bronze strap is nice IMHO.

diveluvR® Watch Sales Ad Board: fS> Divers Band 18/20/22mm, 3 ring hardware - Bronze, Orange, Olive Green, Grey, Black

Nice to see others combos on these watches. :-!

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

photoshooter said:


> You and me both!
> I had decided that I had enough black dial watches. Then the new XW dials arrived and I decided to forget about what I had previously decided
> I've got the Bund but I think I'll get all four of them. I don't know how many will actually get placed into watches but...
> 
> ...


Ya know, the 59 is looking quite interesting :think: b-) I always like to keep one all black watch in the collection. Currently it's the Steinhart Ocean Black. Before that a LumTec B1 hmmmmm

RD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> Heck yeh, Why not! I think mine's from TerenceY --- Thank you! His bronze strap is nice IMHO.
> 
> diveluvR® Watch Sales Ad Board: fS> Divers Band 18/20/22mm, 3 ring hardware - Bronze, Orange, Olive Green, Grey, Black
> 
> ...


Thanks for link RD! I bookmarked it. :-!

I have tried a couple of combos so far and a few more are on their way. :-d But, for now these three...




























Hiro


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

I said it in the other thread but it bears repeating...
this is becoming one of those watches that looks good on a lot of different straps!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> Thanks for link RD! I bookmarked it. :-!
> 
> I have tried a couple of combos so far and a few more are on their way. :-d But, for now these three...
> 
> ...


Nice! I've yet to try rubber. I haven't matured / advanced to mesh yet :-d Only tried black & bronze Nato's. Not very creative, but a sure winner when in doubt :roll:

Are we getting off topic? :-d Good way to pass the time, as it is the same dial maker right 

Thanks Hiro! Look forward to what else you have "up your sleeve" ;-)

RD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> Nice! I've yet to try rubber. I haven't matured / advanced to mesh yet :-d Only tried black & bronze Nato's. Not very creative, but a sure winner when in doubt :roll:
> 
> Are we getting off topic? :-d Good way to pass the time, as it is the same dial maker right
> 
> ...


My pleasure RD! Looks great on black NATO too. :-!

A slightly different style mesh from Stella and a black x black BradyStarp are coming BTW.

- Hiro


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> A slightly different style mesh from Stella and a black x black BradyStarp are coming BTW.


Black with gold Bradystrap works well too 
Yes I promise to stop posting this image... just as soon as I get the new dial into a watch ;-)


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> Black with gold Bradystrap works well too
> Yes I promise to stop posting this image... just as soon as I get the new dial into a watch ;-)


I like your combo best so far. So, don't stop. Please keep posting it. ;-)

The reason why I ordered a black x black is that I might be able to use it for a new silver dial on the SNZH55 too. :-d


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

If it is not too late, I would like to order a dial at $30.00 delivered. 

Thanks.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> Yoda2005
> Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF
> 
> If it is not too late, I would like to order a dial at $30.00 delivered.
> ...


Hey Yoda2005,

There is still room at the inn so put your name on the list and send payment. Don't forget to let me know your screen name in the payment.

Welcome to the craziness :-d

Vince


----------



## olieli (May 10, 2011)

Hello !
I'm new in this forum. I would be interrested by the new dial. Just tell me to whom I send the paypal. Thanks to your Help. I'm in France.


----------



## olieli (May 10, 2011)

1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
2. Vince H - paid
3. Vince H - paid
4. photoshooter - paid
5. photoshooter - paid
6. hiro1963 - paid
7. Oceanblue - paid
8. Newton13 - paid
9. brugo - paid
10. ruschhaupt - paid
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo -paid
13. Riddim Driven - paid
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy - paid
16. Financ -paid
17. Financ -paid
18. Recht - paid
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo - paid
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna - paid
23. Jose5 - paid
24. Jose5 - paid
25. nics - paid
26. Daniel Eira - paid
27. Daniel Eira - paid
28. Daniel Eira - paid
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote - paid
32. Miasat2417 - paid
33. Johnmax - paid
34. watchlooker - paid
35. mr.tangco
36. Noisy Nova
37. MikeyT - paid
38. Kermit e Froggy - paid
39. Kermit e Froggy - paid
40. financ -paid
41. Patronaget
42. Patronaget
43. houndoggie
44. rybst
45. rybst
46. Dantechno - paid
47. Negatron - paid
48. Zonda
49. Zonda 
50. towrist -paid 2
51. Dialin
52. Dialin
53. CarlsbergEaster - paid
54. tribe125 - paid
55. tribe125 - paid
56. QuizatS - paid
57. U 8
58. freedomj
59. ditoy_eagle
60. ditoy_eagle
61. ditoy_eagle
62. ditoy_eagle
63. Wielingab - paid
64. Kiyashin - paid 
65. panco -paid
66. Jerome T -paid
67. Jerome T -paid
68. Jerome T -paid
69. treka
70. Martin - paid
72. Yoda2005
73. olieli
74. olieli

I allow myself to add me on the list. Thanks


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like we're in the home stretch and Vince's marriage is safe.
I have 2 dials on order so my marriage might not be ;-)


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

isnt there #71 missing ?!

by the way: I hate this ... its all over again - just bought a watch (and its not even here yet) and i'm thinking to participate in this project /o\


----------



## Noisy Nova (Feb 2, 2008)

Money sent. :-!


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
2. Vince H - paid
3. Vince H - paid
4. photoshooter - paid
5. photoshooter - paid
6. hiro1963 - paid
7. Oceanblue - paid
8. Newton13 - paid
9. brugo - paid
10. ruschhaupt - paid
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo -paid
13. Riddim Driven - paid
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy - paid
16. Financ -paid
17. Financ -paid
18. Recht - paid
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo - paid
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna - paid
23. Jose5 - paid
24. Jose5 - paid
25. nics - paid
26. Daniel Eira - paid
27. Daniel Eira - paid
28. Daniel Eira - paid
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote - paid
32. Miasat2417 - paid
33. Johnmax - paid
34. watchlooker - paid
35. mr.tangco
36. Noisy Nova - paid
37. MikeyT - paid
38. Kermit e Froggy - paid
39. Kermit e Froggy - paid
40. financ -paid
41. Patronaget
42. Patronaget
43. houndoggie -paid
44. rybst -paid
45. JAFNYC -paid
46. Dantechno - paid
47. Negatron - paid
48. Zonda
49. Zonda 
50. towrist -paid 
51. Dialin
52. Dialin
53. CarlsbergEaster - paid
54. tribe125 - paid
55. tribe125 - paid
56. QuizatS - paid
57. U 8
58. freedomj
59. ditoy_eagle -paid
60. ditoy_eagle -paid
61. ditoy_eagle -paid
62. ditoy_eagle -paid
63. Wielingab - paid
64. Kiyashin - paid 
65. panco -paid
66. Jerome T -paid
67. Jerome T -paid
68. Jerome T -paid
69. treka - paid
70. Martin - paid
71. towrist -paid
72. Yoda2005
73. olieli -paid
74. olieli -paid
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.
81.
82.
83.
84.
85.
86.
87.
88.
89.
90.
91.
92.
93.
94.
95.
:rodekaart


I will limit the list to 95 in case I screw up.o|

It wouldn't be the first time. To those on the list, if you have paid and it is not reflected on the list, send me an email so I can fix it. 

If you haven't made your payment, please do so soon. :-|

This is the difficult time, waiting. Jake sent a query to check the status of the tech drawing so I hope to have an update for everyone.

Thanks everyone,
Vince


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

I will be a proud owner of this dial but I am so broke I can't afford a snzh55 now..lol! Too many toy purchases the last month...

Stan


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

uspopo said:


> I will be a proud owner of this dial but I am so broke I can't afford a snzh55 now..lol! Too many toy purchases the last month...
> 
> Stan


Even while I was waiting for my watch to come back from Bob last week, I had to buy two watches as I couldn't stand it any longer lol. And one bracelet and three straps...:rodekaart I don't even know what is going to happen in the next few weeks. o| :-d

- Hiro


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Lol! I have been wearing Jake's UDT-Froggie mod the last few days and am very tempted to order his Dagaz Zero cushion case diver also. The kicker is I work one block away from Deep Blue's showroom and got some intel on a few new divers coming out in the next two weeks and I need to sell a kidney...

Stan


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

uspopo said:


> Lol! I have been wearing Jake's UDT-Froggie mod the last few days and am very tempted to order his Dagaz Zero cushion case diver also. The kicker is I work one block away from Deep Blue's showroom and got some intel on a few new divers coming out in the next two weeks and I need to sell a kidney...
> 
> Stan


Ha ha... Well, at least we don't have to worry about the SNZH55 now as I don't think they'll be back in stock soon. Hope they have not been discontinued. :-d

Hiro


----------



## rybst (Nov 3, 2010)

uspopo said:


> Lol! I have been wearing Jake's UDT-Froggie mod the last few days and am very tempted to order his Dagaz Zero cushion case diver also. The kicker is I work one block away from Deep Blue's showroom and got some intel on a few new divers coming out in the next two weeks and I need to sell a kidney...
> 
> Stan


I just ordered jakes ragas zero bund.
Looks great I have to say. Go for it! I always regret things when I do not pull the trigger.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

rybst said:


> I just ordered jakes ragas zero bund.
> Looks great I have to say. Go for it! I always regret things when I do not pull the trigger.


Apparently you and a bunch of others ordered it too as it's listed as sold out. Good grab! Can't wait to see more pics as everyone takes delivery.


----------



## rybst (Nov 3, 2010)

photoshooter said:


> Apparently you and a bunch of others ordered it too as it's listed as sold out. Good grab! Can't wait to see more pics as everyone takes delivery.


man that is quick to sell out. he emailed me to inform me it was for sale just 5 days ago!
glad i got in early


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> 1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
> 2. Vince H - paid
> 3. Vince H - paid
> 4. photoshooter - paid
> ...


Vince, 
you have me marked as not paid, but I paid days ago.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

houndoggie said:


> Vince,
> you have me marked as not paid, but I paid days ago.


Thanks. I fixed that.

Paging Mr Curran to the white courtesy phone. Hiro will get your Dial if you don't tell me your screen name. 

Ciao
Vince


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> Thanks. I fixed that.
> 
> Paging Mr Curran to the white courtesy phone. Hiro will get your Dial if you don't tell me your screen name.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> Hiro will get your Dial if you don't tell me your screen name.
> 
> Ciao
> Vince


I'll keep my fingers crossed. :-d


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

I'm new member but need to buy this one. How will i do?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

sumo007 said:


> I'm new member but need to buy this one. How will i do?


Here we go.



kfallsrider said:


> I can accept Paypal, or credit card (I have a business) or you tell me. This is NOT my biz. This is for all us affected by the Watch Disease. o| I maybe crazy, but I hope this will be problem free and stress free for all of us.
> 
> I am posting my Paypal info with permission so here goes.
> 
> ...


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

:rodekaart

Ok folks, here is a story and an update. The story is about communication. How difficult it can be some times. Jake sent the image for what we want to the dial maker. This is the same company that some big Swiss names are using and Jake has been using on his recent dials. This is a favor to Jake,as a friend, to produce these small batches with great quality and a very good price. (30 Vs 45) Even with this background nothing is perfect or as easy as we outsiders might think. So, I will post the image Jake sent and the tech drawing he just received. Don't worry. It will be fixed. :-d:-d

SENT










RECEIVED









:-x

I will post the fixed tech drawings as soon as the corrections are made. We (I) still have space on the list for anyone interested.o|

1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
2. Vince H - paid
3. Vince H - paid
4. photoshooter - paid
5. photoshooter - paid
6. hiro1963 - paid
7. Oceanblue - paid
8. Newton13 - paid
9. brugo - paid
10. ruschhaupt - paid
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo -paid
13. Riddim Driven - paid
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy - paid
16. Financ -paid
17. Financ -paid
18. Recht - paid
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo - paid
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna - paid
23. Jose5 - paid
24. Jose5 - paid
25. nics - paid
26. Daniel Eira - paid
27. Daniel Eira - paid
28. Daniel Eira - paid
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote - paid
32. Miasat2417 - paid
33. Johnmax - paid
34. watchlooker - paid
35. mr.tangco
36. Noisy Nova - paid
37. MikeyT - paid
38. Kermit e Froggy - paid
39. Kermit e Froggy - paid
40. financ -paid
41. Patronaget -paid
42. Patronaget -paid
43. houndoggie -paid
44. rybst -paid
45. JAFNYC -paid
46. Dantechno - paid
47. Negatron - paid
48. Zonda
49. Zonda 
50. towrist -paid 
51. Dialin -paid
52. Dialin -paid
53. CarlsbergEaster - paid
54. tribe125 - paid
55. tribe125 - paid
56. QuizatS - paid
57. U 8
58. freedomj
59. ditoy_eagle -paid
60. ditoy_eagle -paid
61. ditoy_eagle -paid
62. ditoy_eagle -paid
63. Wielingab - paid
64. Kiyashin - paid 
65. panco -paid
66. Jerome T -paid
67. Jerome T -paid
68. Jerome T -paid
69. treka - paid
70. Martin - paid
71. towrist -paid
72. Yoda2005
73. olieli -paid
74. olieli -paid
75. miketeo -paid
76. media_mute -paid
77. jellytots
78. Lee W
79. cbhood
80. sumo007
81.
82.
83.
84.
85.
86.
87.
88.
89.
90.
91.
92.
93.
94.
95.


----------



## miketeo (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi vince,

pls put me down for one
will transfer the money tomorrow.

cheers
mike


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update Vince! :-!

Hiro


----------



## media_mute (Mar 6, 2010)

1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
2. Vince H - paid
3. Vince H - paid
4. photoshooter - paid
5. photoshooter - paid
6. hiro1963 - paid
7. Oceanblue - paid
8. Newton13 - paid
9. brugo - paid
10. ruschhaupt - paid
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo -paid
13. Riddim Driven - paid
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy - paid
16. Financ -paid
17. Financ -paid
18. Recht - paid
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo - paid
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna - paid
23. Jose5 - paid
24. Jose5 - paid
25. nics - paid
26. Daniel Eira - paid
27. Daniel Eira - paid
28. Daniel Eira - paid
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote - paid
32. Miasat2417 - paid
33. Johnmax - paid
34. watchlooker - paid
35. mr.tangco
36. Noisy Nova - paid
37. MikeyT - paid
38. Kermit e Froggy - paid
39. Kermit e Froggy - paid
40. financ -paid
41. Patronaget
42. Patronaget
43. houndoggie -paid
44. rybst -paid
45. JAFNYC -paid
46. Dantechno - paid
47. Negatron - paid
48. Zonda
49. Zonda 
50. towrist -paid 
51. Dialin
52. Dialin
53. CarlsbergEaster - paid
54. tribe125 - paid
55. tribe125 - paid
56. QuizatS - paid
57. U 8
58. freedomj
59. ditoy_eagle -paid
60. ditoy_eagle -paid
61. ditoy_eagle -paid
62. ditoy_eagle -paid
63. Wielingab - paid
64. Kiyashin - paid 
65. panco -paid
66. Jerome T -paid
67. Jerome T -paid
68. Jerome T -paid
69. treka - paid
70. Martin - paid
71. towrist -paid
72. Yoda2005
73. olieli -paid
74. olieli -paid
75. miketeo
76. media_mute - paid
77.
78.
79.
80.
81.
82.
83.
84.
85.
86.
87.
88.
89.
90.
91.
92.
93.
94.
95.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Great! I saw someone saying we are disorganized and making fun of us in the other forum, but see.. we are almost there! :-!

Hiro


----------



## ruschhaupt (Dec 6, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Great! I saw someone saying we are disorganized and making fun of us in the other forum, but see.. we are almost there! :-!
> 
> Hiro


Who was that? Can we ALL pm him, all organized like?


----------



## Boxer (Aug 4, 2010)

Any ideas on whether or not the watches will be back in stock? The blue SNZH53 is the only model I can find right now. I'm not sure how long this model has been around and if it might be discontinued?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

These guys have the SNZH59 in stock, but I don't know them.

SNZH59J1 SNZH59 Seiko 5 Sports Black Automatic Mens Diver Watch

SNZH59J1 SNZH59 Japan Seiko 5 Sports Men's Automatic Diver's Watch

And Harold (yobokies) is selling a complete watch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-brand-new-seiko-fff-mod-539827.html


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

A bro on our local forum is asking me where to get this all black bezel insert with just a lume dot. Anyone has any idea? I do remember our late friend Noah had it in his site a few months ago but latest check bear no fruit.

Here is the picture of the mod watch with the all black bezel insert.....










Not bad afterall isn't it....


----------



## Dialin (May 1, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> These guys have the SNZH59 in stock, but I don't know them.
> 
> SNZH59J1 SNZH59 Seiko 5 Sports Black Automatic Mens Diver Watch
> 
> ...


The first two are "out of stock", apparently they haven't updated their web shop. :-(
Anyway, off i go now and log in to paypal so i can pay my dials...


----------



## miketeo (Nov 19, 2008)

HI all,

payment sent!! many tks vince!


----------



## miketeo (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi guys,

Need some advice here.. i have been reading the technical explanation of using a watch with the date at 3'oclock position to fit the dial... i still don't get it, sorry for being slow!!

My question is : is it a simple fix or does my watch repair man have to do mods to the date wheel?
what about the dial feet?
I ask this because not many repairmen in singapore are capable or willing to do that mod..

hope you guys can shed some light...

was thinking of using a SNZF 17K1 instead, do you guys forsee any problems??

appreciate the feedback and advice!!

cheers
mike


----------



## olieli (May 10, 2011)

Hello everyone
There are some SNZH on EBAY there are a little more expensive .
To Miketeo No mod is necessary on the datewheel. The date position on the dial is calculated to fit.The use of the SNZF will be the same job to mod the watch but to my mind you lose the spirit of the mod, I would use a different dial.


----------



## miketeo (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Olieli,

thanks for the info.. yes i see that but was afraid that having gold and silver one will be too similiar?

tks
mike


----------



## jellytots (Aug 15, 2009)

Pls put me down for one quantity (1x) dial. 

Will make paypal payment tonight when I return home.

Thanks again to those who've organised this for us :-!

Now to find a watch for it!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

watchlooker said:


> A bro on our local forum is asking me where to get this all black bezel insert with just a lume dot. Anyone has any idea? I do remember our late friend Noah had it in his site a few months ago but latest check bear no fruit.
> 
> Here is the picture of the mod watch with the all black bezel insert.....
> 
> ...


I'd like to find one of those as well. I have a 53, and the chap who is installing the dial will also change out the date wheel, but I'm not totally sold on the blue bezel. It may work just fine...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Boxer said:


> Any ideas on whether or not the watches will be back in stock? The blue SNZH53 is the only model I can find right now. I'm not sure how long this model has been around and if it might be discontinued?


I think it was released last November.


----------



## Lee W (Dec 21, 2009)

Please add me to the list. Thanks.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
2. Vince H - paid
3. Vince H - paid
4. photoshooter - paid
5. photoshooter - paid
6. hiro1963 - paid
7. Oceanblue - paid
8. Newton13 - paid
9. brugo - paid
10. ruschhaupt - paid
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo -paid
13. Riddim Driven - paid
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy - paid
16. Financ -paid
17. Financ -paid
18. Recht - paid
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo - paid
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna - paid
23. Jose5 - paid
24. Jose5 - paid
25. nics - paid
26. Daniel Eira - paid
27. Daniel Eira - paid
28. Daniel Eira - paid
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote - paid
32. Miasat2417 - paid
33. Johnmax - paid
34. watchlooker - paid
35. mr.tangco
36. Noisy Nova - paid
37. MikeyT - paid
38. Kermit e Froggy - paid
39. Kermit e Froggy - paid
40. financ -paid
41. Patronaget
42. Patronaget
43. houndoggie -paid
44. rybst -paid
45. JAFNYC -paid
46. Dantechno - paid
47. Negatron - paid
48. Zonda
49. Zonda 
50. towrist -paid 
51. Dialin -paid
52. Dialin -paid
53. CarlsbergEaster - paid
54. tribe125 - paid
55. tribe125 - paid
56. QuizatS - paid
57. U 8
58. freedomj
59. ditoy_eagle -paid
60. ditoy_eagle -paid
61. ditoy_eagle -paid
62. ditoy_eagle -paid
63. Wielingab - paid
64. Kiyashin - paid 
65. panco -paid
66. Jerome T -paid
67. Jerome T -paid
68. Jerome T -paid
69. treka - paid
70. Martin - paid
71. towrist -paid
72. Yoda2005
73. olieli -paid
74. olieli -paid
75. miketeo -paid
76. media_mute -paid
77. jellytots
78. Lee W
79.
80.
81.
82.
83.
84.
85.
86.
87.
88.
89.
90.
91.
92.
93.
94.
95.

:-!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Stock bracelet this afternoon since I had never tried it before.










Hiro


----------



## JAFNYC (May 11, 2011)

Hey all...really excited about this project (been lurking and finally registered to join in). Been without a watch since my (very old) Rolex Air King stopped after being dropped two years ago. Finally jumped back in with a Seiko SKX173 a month ago and now have two Citizens on the way, as well as the SNZH55 for this project.

I'm scared to death to try installing the 55 dial myself, as it would be first "try" at opening and doing any type of watch repair/mod (away from bracelet changes). So, who can I trust in NYC to install it with the care it deserves without charging me Torneau prices? I'm sure many people on the forum could do it, but I'd like to get it done a subway ride away (Chinatown or diamond district?) to keep costs down. Any trusted recommendations (may even finally get the Air King repaired if I can find a reasonable watchmaker!)?

Many thanks!

Jason


----------



## Patronaget (Apr 28, 2011)

#41 & 42: Patronaget - PAID

Took me a while, but now it's done. 

ATB /// Christian/Patronaget


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

BTW, looks like they'll be back in stock by the end of this month or early next month. Just a rumor though. That's what a SA told a customer at a watch store in Singapore.


----------



## miketeo (Nov 19, 2008)

Bloody awesome!!


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I just received my Seiko SNZH53K1 and I've got to say, I'm very impressed. The watch looks almost too good for me to hack on it replacing the dial (note I said "almost"!).

For those interested, it took 19 days from Singapore to the North East of the USA (seacoast of NH).

The blue bezel is really nice. The bezel action is precise and crisp. The crown, while not screw down, is tight enough to make me think there is a gasket in the tube so I'll bet the watch is all of 100 meters water resistant.

The bracelet seems decent too. Not rattly at all. I've got a nice, blue stitched, Brady Sailcloth strap at home waiting for this watch, but I'd use this bracelet as a good option in a heartbeat.

I've kind of wandered away from Seiko and into the boutique world for a while, but now that I'm holding a "lowly" Seiko 5, I'm super impressed with what Seiko can produce for such relatively short money!|>


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ryeguy said:


> I just received my Seiko SNZH53K1 and I've got to say, I'm very impressed. The watch looks almost too good for me to hack on it replacing the dial (note I said "almost"!).
> 
> For those interested, it took 19 days from Singapore to the North East of the USA (seacoast of NH).
> 
> ...


+1 for your review! I feel the exact same way. Seiko did an excellent job on this one. Very good looks, fit and finish. |>


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> I've got a nice, blue stitched, Brady Sailcloth strap at home waiting for this watch, but I'd use this bracelet as a good option in a heartbeat.
> 
> I've kind of wandered away from Seiko and into the boutique world for a while, but now that I'm holding a "lowly" Seiko 5, I'm super impressed with what Seiko can produce for such relatively short money!|>


Looking forward to seeing it on the Brady. I've got the same blue watch and am going to order another Brady to put on it.
Your last statement sums it up for me as well. I'm very impressed with the "lowly" Seiko 5.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll take a couple of (amateur quality) photos when I get home this evening with the Brady Strap on it just so you can get a feel for how it looks. I purposely went with the blue since I already have so many black bezel divers. I think it'll have a nice look.


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

Ryeguy said:


> The bracelet seems decent too. Not rattly at all. I've got a nice, blue stitched, Brady Sailcloth strap at home waiting for this watch, but I'd use this bracelet as a good option in a heartbeat.
> 
> I've kind of wandered away from Seiko and into the boutique world for a while, but now that I'm holding a "lowly" Seiko 5, I'm super impressed with what Seiko can produce for such relatively short money!|>


I would like to see the blue stitched sailcloth strap on the watch.... wonder how it turn out:think:

Did you know that 40 years ago.... seiko 5 is not lowly....o|o| The quality was there since the old days and had been carried on till this day....|>|> Seiko had earn my utmost respect.


----------



## cbhood (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been reading through this thread the last couple days and I'm hooked. Please put me down for a dial. 

Now to join the hunt for a 55 or 59... And thank you to kfallsrider for running point on this. Paypal to follow shortly.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Guys,

I received a new mesh for my FFF from TungChoy. His service was excellent, but.....

The fit and finish of the bracelet is terrible. o| Look at these pics.



















Comparison shot w/my other mesh from William Jean (left).










The mesh pattern also looks odd (not quite even) and feels kind of rough. It looks and feels very cheap. :rodekaart

Oh, well.... my Brady strap should be here this week, so that would make me happy.  I also tried a stock bracelet for the first time and I actually liked it.










Hiro


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
2. Vince H - paid
3. Vince H - paid
4. photoshooter - paid
5. photoshooter - paid
6. hiro1963 - paid
7. Oceanblue - paid
8. Newton13 - paid
9. brugo - paid
10. ruschhaupt - paid
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo -paid
13. Riddim Driven - paid
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy - paid
16. Financ -paid
17. Financ -paid
18. Recht - paid
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo - paid
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna - paid
23. Jose5 - paid
24. Jose5 - paid
25. nics - paid
26. Daniel Eira - paid
27. Daniel Eira - paid
28. Daniel Eira - paid
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote - paid
32. Miasat2417 - paid
33. Johnmax - paid
34. watchlooker - paid
35. mr.tangco
36. Noisy Nova - paid
37. MikeyT - paid
38. Kermit e Froggy - paid
39. Kermit e Froggy - paid
40. financ -paid
41. Patronaget
42. Patronaget
43. houndoggie -paid
44. rybst -paid
45. JAFNYC -paid
46. Dantechno - paid
47. Negatron - paid
48. Zonda
49. Zonda 
50. towrist -paid 
51. Dialin -paid
52. Dialin -paid
53. CarlsbergEaster - paid
54. tribe125 - paid
55. tribe125 - paid
56. QuizatS - paid
57. U 8
58. freedomj
59. ditoy_eagle -paid
60. ditoy_eagle -paid
61. ditoy_eagle -paid
62. ditoy_eagle -paid
63. Wielingab - paid
64. Kiyashin - paid 
65. panco -paid
66. Jerome T -paid
67. Jerome T -paid
68. Jerome T -paid
69. treka - paid
70. Martin - paid
71. towrist -paid
72. Yoda2005
73. olieli -paid
74. olieli -paid
75. miketeo -paid
76. media_mute -paid
77. jellytots
78. Lee W
79. cbhood
80.
81.
82.
83.
84.
85.
86.
87.
88.
89.
90.
91.
92.
93.
94.
95.

:-!


----------



## glimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

hiro1963 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received a new mesh for my FFF from TungChoy. His service was excellent, but.....
> 
> ...


That almost looks like it was soldered together! Not nice at all...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

glimmer said:


> That almost looks like it was soldered together! Not nice at all...


It's terrible, isn't it Clarence? :-d

I could have sushi lunch instead lol.

Hiro


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

OK - got the little ones to bed and had a chance to put on the Brady Sailcloth - I like the combo! I'll post the pictures tomorrow. One thing I must say is Seiko got the details right on this watch. For example, the case is polished in between the lugs. This means if you put on a Sailcloth or Nato, you won't see any rough machining marks - only smooth finished metal (even on the inside of the lug surfaces). The lugs aren't crazy long either, so the Brady strap just touches the watch case when worn - no gap in the center.

The crown isn't screw down, but it is counter sunk about 1mm into the top of the case (slightly boatsided / rounded case, like the SKX 007 only less so). There is a slight gap on the bottom of the case for your fingernail to catch the crown in order to pull it out, but from the top the crown looks tightly pulled into the case. Even the outer edge of the crown is nicely beveled so not to scuff the back of your hand or wrist. 

The hardlex crystal is beveled nicely around the edge and sits proud of the bezel by about 1mm. It looks to have a very slight dome, but not so much as to distort the dial (which is quite nice even though we are all here to replace it!)

If Seiko had gone just one little half step further and lumed the 120-click bezel, all would be right with the world. Then again, for the $148 shipped I paid for this guy, I'm more than willing to overlook that.

This is going to seem very odd advice, but if you ever have doubts, go and leave Seiko for a while. Go buy some boutique stuff - the fellows over in the dive watch forum can give you a lot of advice. Wait in line for a while - maybe a year or more - and then compare what you've got against something like this humble Seiko 5. If you are like me, you'll get a whole new appreciation for what Seiko can do.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

excellent post :-!:-!:-!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Great and precise review! |>


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

My daughter caught a cold and didn't sleep well last night, so the best pic's I can post are cell phone ones taken while at work. Sorry - best I can do under the circumstances.

















The blue stitching is a nice, subtle tie in to the blue bezel. The next addition is probably going to be a RHD deployment, but that's just, in the words of Yogi Berra "icing on the gravy".


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

That looks great! :-!

Hiro


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

Count me in for 1 dial.Payment will be on MAY20.
Thanks


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

:rodekaart UPDATE :rodekaart

The tech drawing is done and approved and the dials are going to PRODUCTION!

Once the dials are done, I will start a new list for those who haven't paid yet and any who want a dial after seeing them. The price will change to $35 a dial. :rodekaart

The dials are being done by Jake and will be the same lume and quality as the first set. :-!

I will post the tech drawing but I want to warn you the colors are not accurate to what will be produced. They will be the SAME lume and quality. So when you see the drawing, don't freak out over the colors you see.










To any unhappy with the results and you want a refund, let me know. This is for FUN for everyone!:-!

Ciao
Vince

1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
2. Vince H - paid
3. Vince H - paid
4. photoshooter - paid
5. photoshooter - paid
6. hiro1963 - paid
7. Oceanblue - paid
8. Newton13 - paid
9. brugo - paid
10. ruschhaupt - paid
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo -paid
13. Riddim Driven - paid
14. GunWale -paid
15. Ryeguy - paid
16. Financ -paid
17. Financ -paid
18. Recht - paid
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo - paid
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna - paid
23. Jose5 - paid
24. Jose5 - paid
25. nics - paid
26. Daniel Eira - paid
27. Daniel Eira - paid
28. Daniel Eira - paid
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote - paid
32. Miasat2417 - paid
33. Johnmax - paid
34. watchlooker - paid
35. mr.tangco
36. Noisy Nova - paid
37. MikeyT - paid
38. Kermit e Froggy - paid
39. Kermit e Froggy - paid
40. financ -paid
41. Patronaget -paid
42. Patronaget -paid
43. houndoggie -paid
44. rybst -paid
45. JAFNYC -paid
46. Dantechno - paid
47. Negatron - paid
48. Zonda
49. Zonda 
50. towrist -paid 
51. Dialin -paid
52. Dialin -paid
53. CarlsbergEaster - paid
54. tribe125 - paid
55. tribe125 - paid
56. QuizatS - paid
57. U 8 -paid
58. freedomj -paid
59. ditoy_eagle -paid
60. ditoy_eagle -paid
61. ditoy_eagle -paid
62. ditoy_eagle -paid
63. Wielingab - paid
64. Kiyashin - paid 
65. panco -paid
66. Jerome T -paid
67. Jerome T -paid
68. Jerome T -paid
69. treka - paid
70. Martin - paid
71. towrist -paid
72. Yoda2005
73. olieli -paid
74. olieli -paid
75. miketeo -paid
76. media_mute -paid
77. jellytots -paid
78. jmlab715 -paid
79. cbhood -paid
80. sumo007 -paid
81. MashBill -paid
82. Guido S -paid
83. fayed -paid
84. way2fast -paid
85. Bagherra
86. Guido S -paid
87. sohhh -paid
88. Randy V -paid
89. TiNiO - paid
90. Luso308Win -paid
91. Armadillo -paid
92. Bluloo -paid
93. StrongerGodzilla - paid
94.
95.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Patronaget said:


> #41 & 42: Patronaget - PAID
> 
> Took me a while, but now it's done.
> 
> ATB /// Christian/Patronaget


NB: Not marked as paid on the revised list...


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> My daughter caught a cold and didn't sleep well last night, so the best pic's I can post are cell phone ones taken while at work. Sorry - best I can do under the circumstances.


No need for apologies, these are perfect!
I actually ordered the strap last night. Based on other Bradystraps I purchased I knew it would make for a great look. I just wasn't sure whether to go with black or blue strap. I went with the black/blue stitch.

And I agree, a deployant clasp is a great topper-offer 
I like the brushed finish myself...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter,

I'm about to order one from Bob Davis. Is the buckle size 20mm? I haven't received my Brady strap yet, so I cannot measure it. Thanks.

Hiro


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes the Bradystraps are -2mm at the buckle end so the 22mm strap needs a 20mm buckle.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> Yes the Bradystraps are -2mm at the buckle end so the 22mm strap needs a 20mm buckle.


Thank you! :-!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks like Ryeguy's newly designed Brady strap has different shape of holes. Hope a deployant clasp won't be wobbly.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

tribe125 said:


> NB: Not marked as paid on the revised list...


????


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Looks like Ryeguy's newly designed Brady strap has different shape of holes. Hope a deployant clasp won't be wobbly.


I've got a deployant on the new model too. No worries, no wobbles -)


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

double post, sorry

oh well as long as I'm here I might as well decorate the walls...


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

kfallsrider said:


> ????


He is now, but he wasn't. It looked as though his payment had been missed when the revised list followed his post saying he had paid.

If that makes sense...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> I've got a deployant on the new model too. No worries, no wobbles -)


Thanks again! :-!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Tracking the illusive SNZHxx :-s So what info has anyone gleaned on availability, incoming stock, inventory replenishment, etc etc on the watch please?

I've decided I'm going SNZH59 (black ion) when one surfaces in the $175.00 range. I'm prepared for that as the '59 does seem to go for a higher price.

Feel free to PM if you have a hot tip :-d I've been e-mailing several sources that list them, only to be told they are out of stock or sold out. Don't want to fall victim to paying & then be told solly cholly -- no watch for you :roll:

Thanks team! We're well on the way now! Good work Vince & FFF crew :-!

RD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

RD,

I'm thinking about going with the SNZH59 too (FFF Black Knight :-d) as I don't have an all black watch.

Hiro


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

59 for me too please.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I would have gladly taken a 59, but all I could find at the time was a 53, so that's where the dial is going. Lew Brown will install the dial and also change out the date wheel for me. Now I need to get a Brady Strap.


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
2. Vince H - paid
3. Vince H - paid
4. photoshooter - paid
5. photoshooter - paid
6. hiro1963 - paid
7. Oceanblue - paid
8. Newton13 - paid
9. brugo - paid
10. ruschhaupt - paid
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo -paid
13. Riddim Driven - paid
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy - paid
16. Financ -paid
17. Financ -paid
18. Recht - paid
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo - paid
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna - paid
23. Jose5 - paid
24. Jose5 - paid
25. nics - paid
26. Daniel Eira - paid
27. Daniel Eira - paid
28. Daniel Eira - paid
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote - paid
32. Miasat2417 - paid
33. Johnmax - paid
34. watchlooker - paid
35. mr.tangco
36. Noisy Nova - paid
37. MikeyT - paid
38. Kermit e Froggy - paid
39. Kermit e Froggy - paid
40. financ -paid
41. Patronaget -paid
42. Patronaget -paid
43. houndoggie -paid
44. rybst -paid
45. JAFNYC -paid
46. Dantechno - paid
47. Negatron - paid
48. Zonda
49. Zonda 
50. towrist -paid 
51. Dialin -paid
52. Dialin -paid
53. CarlsbergEaster - paid
54. tribe125 - paid
55. tribe125 - paid
56. QuizatS - paid
57. U 8
58. freedomj
59. ditoy_eagle -paid
60. ditoy_eagle -paid
61. ditoy_eagle -paid
62. ditoy_eagle -paid
63. Wielingab - paid
64. Kiyashin - paid 
65. panco -paid
66. Jerome T -paid
67. Jerome T -paid
68. Jerome T -paid
69. treka - paid
70. Martin - paid
71. towrist -paid
72. Yoda2005
73. olieli -paid
74. olieli -paid
75. miketeo -paid
76. media_mute -paid
77. jellytots
78. Lee W
79. cbhood -paid
80. sumo007
81. MashBill -paid
82.
83.
84.
85.
86.
87.
88.
89.
90.
91.
92.
93.
94.
95.

I'm in for one and payment sent. Thanks


----------



## coyote (Jan 6, 2010)

I am also a 59er.
(I want/ need an all black watch)

Just waiting to see them pop up.

The wait is killing me.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

:rodekaart UPDATE :rodekaart

The tech drawing is done and approved and the dials are going to PRODUCTION!

Once the dials are done, I will start a new list for those who haven't paid yet and any who want a dial after seeing them. The price will change to $35 a dial. :rodekaart

The dials are being done by Jake and will be the same lume and quality as the first set. :-!

I will post the tech drawing but I want to warn you the colors are not accurate to what will be produced. They will be the SAME lume and quality. So when you see the drawing, don't freak out over the colors you see.










To any unhappy with the results and you want a refund, let me know. This is for FUN for everyone!:-!

Ciao
Vince

1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
2. Vince H - paid
3. Vince H - paid
4. photoshooter - paid
5. photoshooter - paid
6. hiro1963 - paid
7. Oceanblue - paid
8. Newton13 - paid
9. brugo - paid
10. ruschhaupt - paid
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo -paid
13. Riddim Driven - paid
14. GunWale -paid
15. Ryeguy - paid
16. Financ -paid
17. Financ -paid
18. Recht - paid
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo - paid
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna - paid
23. Jose5 - paid
24. Jose5 - paid
25. nics - paid
26. Daniel Eira - paid
27. Daniel Eira - paid
28. Daniel Eira - paid
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote - paid
32. Miasat2417 - paid
33. Johnmax - paid
34. watchlooker - paid
35. mr.tangco
36. Noisy Nova - paid
37. MikeyT - paid
38. Kermit e Froggy - paid
39. Kermit e Froggy - paid
40. financ -paid
41. Patronaget -paid
42. Patronaget -paid
43. houndoggie -paid
44. rybst -paid
45. JAFNYC -paid
46. Dantechno - paid
47. Negatron - paid
48. Zonda
49. Zonda 
50. towrist -paid 
51. Dialin -paid
52. Dialin -paid
53. CarlsbergEaster - paid
54. tribe125 - paid
55. tribe125 - paid
56. QuizatS - paid
57. U 8 -paid
58. freedomj -paid
59. ditoy_eagle -paid
60. ditoy_eagle -paid
61. ditoy_eagle -paid
62. ditoy_eagle -paid
63. Wielingab - paid
64. Kiyashin - paid 
65. panco -paid
66. Jerome T -paid
67. Jerome T -paid
68. Jerome T -paid
69. treka - paid
70. Martin - paid
71. towrist -paid
72. Yoda2005
73. olieli -paid
74. olieli -paid
75. miketeo -paid
76. media_mute -paid
77. jellytots -paid
78. jmlab715 -paid
79. cbhood -paid
80. sumo007 -paid
81. MashBill -paid
82. Guido S -paid
83. fayed -paid
84. way2fast -paid
85. Bagherra
86. Guido S -paid
87. sohhh -paid
88.
89.
90.
91.
92.
93.
94.
95.


----------



## ruschhaupt (Dec 6, 2010)

Vince, you and Jake are the best!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

That's an awesome news!!! :-!

That means the dials will be done in about two weeks! :-!

Thanks Vince & Jake!


----------



## Dialin (May 1, 2011)

Great news :-!
Ill hope someone will post a "Seiko SNZH5x Dial Change for dummies" Quide soon. :-d


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

kfallsrider said:


> :So when you see the drawing, don't freak out over the colors you see.


Looks great Vince, you're a legend now! 
I'm wondering though, can we get a date window at 4:30? **(or any time that's convenient for you as long as it's not too early).
:-d:-d;-)b-):-d:-d;-);-);-)

** _yes I'm only kidding_


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

Ryeguy said:


> My daughter caught a cold and didn't sleep well last night, so the best pic's I can post are cell phone ones taken while at work. Sorry - best I can do under the circumstances.
> 
> View attachment 437592
> 
> ...


That's a great looker strap.... completely match the blue on the watch.... but a little freaky about the gap between the strap and the lugs.... any gap when on your wrist? :think:

Still thanks for the pictures.... clear and good!|>


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

hiro1963 said:


> That's an awesome news!!! :-!
> 
> That means the dials will be done in about two weeks! :-!
> 
> Thanks Vince & Jake!


+1.... the waiting is killing me......


----------



## vuhuynh (Jan 29, 2009)

Can I be on the list for a silver dial?


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

vuhuynh said:


> Can I be on the list for a silver dial?


Done


----------



## fayed (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd like one dial as well please.


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

can't wait!!!


----------



## panco (May 2, 2011)

oceanblue said:


> can't wait!!!


Same here!


----------



## Jerome T (May 18, 2011)

+1 Can't wait!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

watchlooker said:


> That's a great looker strap.... completely match the blue on the watch.... but a little freaky about the gap between the strap and the lugs.... any gap when on your wrist? :think:


It's hard to tell in pics but the strap almost touches the watch case so the gap is minimal. In fact it's difficult to get a zulu band on this watch because the spring bars are tight to the case. The only way to get the gap more closed would be to use a curved-end strap. I have a few pics that may help show this.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

100% agree with Photoshooter. The lugs are short on this watch, so the center of the Brady Sailcloth strap is snug against the case side when worn. There are only small triangle gaps on the inside of the lug corners. It is about as close as you can phyiscally get it.

The other point to note is the case itself is perfect for a strap. Seiko took the time to polish the steel on the insides of the lugs and case area that would be hidden if you were using their bracelet.

Like I said earlier -little touches like this impress the heck out of me, especially when you factor in the price of the watch. I have other, more expensive, watches that I hate wearing on a strap due to the rough machining visible between the lugs.


----------



## wielingab (Feb 16, 2006)

kfallsrider said:


> :rodekaart UPDATE :rodekaart
> 
> The tech drawing is done and approved and the dials are going to PRODUCTION!
> 
> ...


One word:

PERFECT|>

I'm glad I chimed in


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> It's hard to tell in pics but the strap almost touches the watch case so the gap is minimal. In fact it's difficult to get a zulu band on this watch because the spring bars are tight to the case. The only way to get the gap more closed would be to use a curved-end strap. I have a few pics that may help show this.


Thanks for the pictures..... really help a lot.... now I want one with silver stitches... is there one such sailstrap?:think:


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

Ryeguy said:


> 100% agree with Photoshooter. The lugs are short on this watch, so the center of the Brady Sailcloth strap is snug against the case side when worn. There are only small triangle gaps on the inside of the lug corners. It is about as close as you can phyiscally get it.
> 
> The other point to note is the case itself is perfect for a strap. Seiko took the time to polish the steel on the insides of the lugs and case area that would be hidden if you were using their bracelet.
> 
> Like I said earlier -little touches like this impress the heck out of me, especially when you factor in the price of the watch. I have other, more expensive, watches that I hate wearing on a strap due to the rough machining visible between the lugs.


Can see those from photoshooter pics..... appreciate your reply! Thanks mate....


----------



## glimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

Just received mine...thanks for the recommendation Hiro!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Excellent Clarence! My pleasure! Looks great on NATO! Love it! :-!

Hiro



glimmer said:


> Just received mine...thanks for the recommendation Hiro!


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

As mentioned before you have to use 1.5mm or curved springbars to utilize your Zulu/Nato straps. Mine is currently running a set of curved ones to accomodate the NATO.

Stan


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

glimmer said:


> Just received mine...thanks for the recommendation Hiro!


I think this dial definitely :think: needs a date window at 4:30  just to draw attention away from the spelling mistake o|. I'm b-) pretty :-! sure automatic is spelt incorrectly on this dial :think:

Also :-x I would've had the 55 fathoms (imperial :rodekaart) converted to 330 feet (imperial :rodekaart) instead of 100 metres (SI ) just for consistency.

Also :rodekaart Kudos to Vince b-) for getting this far with his project:-!|>.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

well... I didnt want to spend more money on watches this month, but I really gonna hate myself, if I let this pass :/

So - Im in for one dial. Payment will be done monday


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

Vince,

Replied to your PM....So please add me..Also check your email...To confirm receipt 

My apologies I forgot to give you my username in the paypal. Anyway the email addy I sent it from is: helas98<at>Yahoo.......

****I would like a gold dial for a SNZH57k (I ordered it from Harold in HK yesterday and have not received it yet *****

One question I see many variations and several photo's of the first batch? Will this next round of dials cover the day/date window? My SNZH57k has the day/date at the 3 o'clock position. Will the new dial cover it? If so I am perfectly fine with that. I just don't want to order a dial with a date in the 4:30 position window.

Sorry about my Q's but all the pages are a bit confusing and just wanted to make sure.

Thanks

/Amer


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Amers, I hope the emails answered all your questions.

To you Dirty Dogs with the great photos.......you're killing me.:-d

The wait is killing me too...o|


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey Vince, Glad that those of us that have finished our watches and posted them could help add fuel to the fire. :-!


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Bagheera said:


> well... I didnt want to spend more money on watches this month, but I really gonna hate myself, if I let this pass :/
> 
> So - Im in for one dial. Payment will be done monday


Mowgli would be proud.....as this will be much nicer the the dial Shere Khan is sporting. :-d


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> Amers, I hope the emails answered all your questions.
> 
> To you Dirty Dogs with the great photos.......you're killing me.:-d
> 
> The wait is killing me too...o|


Sorry Vince. That's my fault mostly. o| :-d

So, only 9 dials left! :-!


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

My payment is already done.
Thanks Vince


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> So, only 9 dials left! :-!


OK well I guess it's showtime...

(clears throat, looks out into the distance...)

_"Aaahhhhhh! The dials are almost finished!! The dials are almost finished!!!
Nine left!!! I need to sell a kidney and buy more dials!!!"_

And now back to your regularly scheduled thread already in progress.


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Vince,

Yes thanks......

Can anyone recommend/suggest/advise me of anyone that can make/have an FF dial for a SNZH57k (Date/day on 3 O'clock side) ....I'd still like to try and get one.

I will do a search later in the Seiko forum to see of any but any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

amers said:


> Hey Vince,
> 
> Yes thanks......
> 
> ...


I'm afraid no one will be able to answer your inquiry of a FF dial with day/date window. So far, this is the only one with a date window at 4.30 which had just begun production according to Vince. The previous FF version dials were all without day/date window.


----------



## vuhuynh (Jan 29, 2009)

May I ask to have my name remove from the listed.
I've just found an already modified Seiko FF watch for sale.
I am sorry for the inconvenient.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

he should be 


by the way, I remember reading that shipment to europe will be no problem? I would need mine to be shipped to germany


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

aam said:


> I'm b-) pretty :-! sure automatic is spelt incorrectly on this dial :think:
> 
> Also :-x I would've had the 55 fathoms (imperial :rodekaart) converted to 330 feet (imperial :rodekaart) instead of 100 metres (SI ) just for consistency.


even if you used by far too many smileys (), i agreed. Im german and even to me it looks "wrong" having different languages mixed up in one dial. (automatik = german spelling of automatic).

But it seems to be intended:


> Instead of Rotor System it will say "Automatik" in Red Font and instead of Water Resist it will say "100 Metres" in standard white font. The German and British spellings of the words provide the dial with a unique flair about it. It will appeal to some and not others.
> The top will say 55 and stay the same as the pic floating around on this thread shows.


/edit:
Is there any difference between the snzh55 and the snzh51 except the color of the dial? what about the color of the bezel insert / hands? Did not found a good comparison


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bagheera said:


> even if you used by far too many smileys (), i agreed. Im german and even to me it looks "wrong" having different languages mixed up in one dial. (automatik = german spelling of automatic).
> 
> But it seems to be intended:


I mentioned that to the project leader when I was still a part of the project. But, ..... ;-)



Bagheera said:


> /edit:
> Is there any difference between the snzh55 and the snzh51 except the color of the dial? what about the color of the bezel insert / hands? Did not found a good comparison


The SNZH51 has a white day/date wheel. And the second hand is black.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bagheera said:


> he should be
> 
> by the way, I remember reading that shipment to europe will be no problem? I would need mine to be shipped to germany


I'm pretty sure that won't be a problem.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for pointing that out, I should have looked closer 

Then the snzh55 it is. Lucky me, Im in no hurry ordering one


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bagheera said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, I should have looked closer
> 
> Then the snzh55 it is. Lucky me, Im in no hurry ordering one


You are welcome! I didn't notice that the second hand was black until I saw one for sale in the sales section this morning.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> by the way, I remember reading that shipment to europe will be no problem? I would need mine to be shipped to germany


Kein Problem. Ich kenne Deutschland.

What part of Germany? We lived in Bad Waldsee (my wife is still there for a few more weeks) and before that in Wagen im Allgua. Great place to live.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

nice 

Well Im living in a town called Muenster (or correctly spelled: Münster). Its in Nordrhein Westfalen, ~100 kilometers from the border to Netherland. 

I dont know Bad Waldsee, but I was in the Allgäu a few times - a nice place 
Glad to hear, that you like Germany 

/may I ask what you were doing there?


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> /may I ask what you were doing there?


As little as possible.:-d

My wife is Italian and wanted to be closer to her family. I got a position teaching at a university in Weingarten. I spent 3 years in Germany and loved it. I had to come home because of my business. We will return to Europe when we can. We have a place in Italy so next time we might go there and retire. (as much as one can retire these days) I loved getting to know the people and the cultures in Europe. Maybe the best experience of my life.

Ciao/Best regards 
Vince


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds great! 
To be honest I just was for vacation in italy. I thought about studying there for a semester or two but to finish quicker I stayed in Germany... I kind of regret this now. I think you only are able to getting to know the people and culture if you live in that country for a while.

But hey Im still young - maybe there are more chances like that


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> Thanks for the kind words, guys. I'm chopping away at the list...
> 
> Lume shot of those dials with absolutely no alteration/editing...
> 
> ...


Just a shot of the lume that we will have on our dials. :-!
No that is not our dial. We still have to wait.....o|


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Where did this pic come from? EDIT: Never mind. I just saw Jake's post.


kfallsrider said:


> Thanks for the kind words, guys. I'm chopping away at the list...
> 
> Lume shot of those dials with absolutely no alteration/editing...
> 
> ...


----------



## jellytots (Aug 15, 2009)

Payment sent! Including paypal fees...sorry for the delay...

Thanks again Vince and all who're making this possible for the rest of us : )


----------



## glimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

photoshooter said:


> It's hard to tell in pics but the strap almost touches the watch case so the gap is minimal. In fact it's difficult to get a zulu band on this watch because the spring bars are tight to the case. The only way to get the gap more closed would be to use a curved-end strap. I have a few pics that may help show this.


Hi...is this Brady Strap 22mm lug to lug? How does it taper?

Thanks


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

The Brady straps all taper 2mm total so this one is 22mm at the lugs and 20mm at the buckle


----------



## glimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

photoshooter said:


> The Brady straps all taper 2mm total so this one is 22mm at the lugs and 20mm at the buckle


Thanks for the info...perhaps I'll give it a try.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Clarence,

Your inbox is full. 

Hiro


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Vince,
I'm new but wanted to buy this Seiko FFF dial too? Can I still buy? where can I send the payment? Thanks. John

1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
2. Vince H - paid
3. Vince H - paid
4. photoshooter - paid
5. photoshooter - paid
6. hiro1963 - paid
7. Oceanblue - paid
8. Newton13 - paid
9. brugo - paid
10. ruschhaupt - paid
11. Mikeman
12. uspopo -paid
13. Riddim Driven - paid
14. GunWale
15. Ryeguy - paid
16. Financ -paid
17. Financ -paid
18. Recht - paid
19. Cleans Up
20. Bemo - paid
21. norwestman 
22. Teddyhanna - paid
23. Jose5 - paid
24. Jose5 - paid
25. nics - paid
26. Daniel Eira - paid
27. Daniel Eira - paid
28. Daniel Eira - paid
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote - paid
32. Miasat2417 - paid
33. Johnmax - paid
34. watchlooker - paid
35. mr.tangco
36. Noisy Nova - paid
37. MikeyT - paid
38. Kermit e Froggy - paid
39. Kermit e Froggy - paid
40. financ -paid
41. Patronaget
42. Patronaget
43. houndoggie -paid
44. rybst -paid
45. JAFNYC -paid
46. Dantechno - paid
47. Negatron - paid
48. Zonda
49. Zonda 
50. towrist -paid 
51. Dialin
52. Dialin
53. CarlsbergEaster - paid
54. tribe125 - paid
55. tribe125 - paid
56. QuizatS - paid
57. U 8
58. freedomj
59. ditoy_eagle -paid
60. ditoy_eagle -paid
61. ditoy_eagle -paid
62. ditoy_eagle -paid
63. Wielingab - paid
64. Kiyashin - paid 
65. panco -paid
66. Jerome T -paid
67. Jerome T -paid
68. Jerome T -paid
69. treka - paid
70. Martin - paid
71. towrist -paid
72. Yoda2005
73. olieli -paid
74. olieli -paid
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.
81.
82.
83.
84.
85.
86.
87.
88.
89.
90.
91.
92.
93.
94.
95.
:rodekaart

I will limit the list to 95 in case I screw up.o|

It wouldn't be the first time. To those on the list, if you have paid and it is not reflected on the list, send me an email so I can fix it.

If you haven't made your payment, please do so soon. :-|

This is the difficult time, waiting. Jake sent a query to check the status of the tech drawing so I hope to have an update for everyone.

Thanks everyone,
Vince[/QUOTE]


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Vince,
Can I still buy this Seiko FFF dial? How many different kinds of dial are available? Thanks. John


----------



## Lee W (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm out on this one. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Vince,
Can you count me in for 1 dial? I have the SNZH53K1 Blue dial. Where do I send my payment? Thanks.


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Vince,
Please count me in for 1 dial. I have the SNZH53K1 blue model. will the dial be ok for this color? Where can I send my payment? thanks.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

jmlab715 said:


> Hi Vince,
> Please count me in for 1 dial. I have the SNZH53K1 blue model. will the dial be ok for this color? Where can I send my payment? thanks.


Here we go.



kfallsrider said:


> I can accept Paypal, or credit card (I have a business) or you tell me. This is NOT my biz. This is for all us affected by the Watch Disease. o| I maybe crazy, but I hope this will be problem free and stress free for all of us.
> 
> I am posting my Paypal info with permission so here goes.
> 
> ...


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Hiro

o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> Thanks Hiro
> 
> o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|


Anytime Vince!

:-d:-d:-d


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Vince,
I already sent you the payment today. Just wanted to know where can I have my dial installed? thru Jake? thanks.


----------



## panco (May 2, 2011)

jmlab715 said:


> Hi Vince,
> I already sent you the payment today. Just wanted to know where can I have my dial installed? thru Jake? thanks.


Jake can probably do it for you for a small fee but you'll have to send your watch to Hong Kong.


----------



## randypogi (May 24, 2011)

i'm also interested to get the FFF dial. how many designs to choose from and how to order?

Please PM me the instructions.

randy


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> i'm also interested to get the FFF dial. how many designs to choose from and how to order?
> 
> Please PM me the instructions.
> 
> randy


PMed


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks...Panco.


----------



## safetyfast (Nov 2, 2010)

Interested as well. Please PM


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

safetyfast said:


> Interested as well. Please PM


PM kfallsrider (Vince).

Payment method.



kfallsrider said:


> I can accept Paypal, or credit card (I have a business) or you tell me. This is NOT my biz. This is for all us affected by the Watch Disease. o| I maybe crazy, but I hope this will be problem free and stress free for all of us.
> 
> I am posting my Paypal info with permission so here goes.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruschhaupt (Dec 6, 2010)

So are we waiting for all 95 spots to be filled, as well as paid? I think understand how this whole thing works (and definitely can appreciate that Vince isn't making any money off this), but it would suck to be held hostage to a few payment delinquents, not to mention 20-some unfilled spots.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

> So are we waiting for all 95 spots to be filled, as well as paid? I think understand how this whole thing works (and definitely can appreciate that Vince isn't making any money off this), but it would suck to be held hostage to a few payment delinquents, not to mention 20-some unfilled spots.


No one is being held hostage to anything. o|

The dials are being made now. o|

When they are finished they will be delivered. o|


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

And remember folks, the price will go up once the dials are done. So, pre-order now!


----------



## glimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

On a Maratac Composite strap with yellow stitching:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*FYI on watch availability*

I was notified that "21jewels" does have the SNZH51 (white dial) & the SNZH53 (Blue Dial) back in stock |>

- SNZH5Seiko 5 Sports Automatic1K1 [SNZH51K1] SNZH51 [SNZH51] SNZH51K [SNZH51K]

- SNZH53K1 [SNZH53K1] Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SNZH53 [SNZH53]

Just in case anyone wants to go this route :-d Oh, not affiliated in any way YMMV b-)

RD


----------



## TiNiO (May 12, 2011)

*Re: FYI on watch availability*

@kfallsrider...you've got PM.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: FYI on watch availability*

You have Schumacher as an avatar? ShoeMaker? Let me help you out....









Oh yea, pm replied to.


----------



## TiNiO (May 12, 2011)

*Re: FYI on watch availability*



kfallsrider said:


> You have Schumacher as an avatar? ShoeMaker? Let me help you out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a shoemaker. hehehe. but schumacher is my fave f1 driver and i'm a rossi fan too. will pm you again soon.


----------



## ruschhaupt (Dec 6, 2010)

kfallsrider said:


> No one is being held hostage to anything. o|
> 
> The dials are being made now. o|
> 
> When they are finished they will be delivered. o|


Awesome. Sorry if that all sounded at all aggressive or cynical--it wasn't meant to be, and like I said, I hope we all know you've undertaken this for all the right reasons.

Just got the antsies in the pantsies!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

ruschhaupt said:


> Just got the antsies in the pantsies!


There's an app for that.



How about some BlancPorn to set the mood...
Blue Ocean and Black Knight


----------



## panco (May 2, 2011)

photoshooter said:


> There's an app for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch is so gorgeous it hurts.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

panco said:


> That watch is so gorgeous it hurts.


+1

:rodekaart

NEWS

Jake informed me that the dials will be done on June 18th. So saith the manufacturer. :-!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> +1
> 
> :rodekaart
> 
> ...


Excellent! Thanks for the update! :-!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Glad to hear the dial delivery update! But where the watches we crave :-( o|

Ha ha this is fun stuff :-!

Cheers to all!

RD


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> Glad to hear the dial delivery update! But where the watches we crave :-( o|
> 
> Ha ha this is fun stuff :-!
> 
> ...


Haha... +1.... seem like the 59 quantity is lesser......

Gotta hunt for one at my local watch shops islandwide soon before the dial is ready!o|o|


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have heard a new supply of the SNZHxx will be available in the future. But, Seiko is behind schedule due to the earthquake.


----------



## TiNiO (May 12, 2011)

@kfallsrider...you've got PM.


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

kfallsrider....are we all good to go?....lol!


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Oceanblue,

Maybe "good" is too strong a word.......:-d


----------



## 34dean (Aug 27, 2006)

I am searching high and low for a 55 as well and having zero luck. One eBay seller and he's asking much more than the watch should be priced at. Supply and demand rearing it's ugly head.


----------



## panco (May 2, 2011)

Relojitos has the 55 for sale here :
5 SNZH55K1 SUBMARINER AUTOMATICO RELOJ SNZH55

But with the current conversion rate it's around 200$.


----------



## 34dean (Aug 27, 2006)

TY Panco. But after shipping, it is way overpriced. 



panco said:


> Relojitos has the 55 for sale here :
> 5 SNZH55K1 SUBMARINER AUTOMATICO RELOJ SNZH55
> 
> But with the current conversion rate it's around 200$.


----------



## panco (May 2, 2011)

Have you tried Chronograph?
Chronograph.com

Got my 55 from them.


----------



## 34dean (Aug 27, 2006)

Weren't these like $148.00 a month ago? Talk about supply and demand price escalation! 

Thank you for reaching out though. I appreciate the help!



panco said:


> Have you tried Chronograph?
> Chronograph.com
> 
> Got my 55 from them.


----------



## 34dean (Aug 27, 2006)

I just bit the bullet and placed my order from Relojitos. Now the wait. :O


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

panco said:


> Have you tried Chronograph?


Wow! 
I like Chronograph but a month ago I got my blue 53 from bluedial for about $100 less than that. Of course no one in the states has them now but hopefully we'll see another shipment soon.


----------



## Luso308win (Mar 5, 2008)

Please forgive me for my silly questions as I only came across this thread and it seems that I missed the answer, somewhere

How much is the dial and how may I order it?

Thanks!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Luso308win said:


> Please forgive me for my silly questions as I only came across this thread and it seems that I missed the answer, somewhere
> 
> How much is the dial and how may I order it?
> 
> Thanks!


PM kfallsrider (Vince). The pre-order price is $30. The price will go up once the dials are done (6/18).

Payment info.



kfallsrider said:


> I can accept Paypal, or credit card (I have a business) or you tell me. This is NOT my biz. This is for all us affected by the Watch Disease. o| I maybe crazy, but I hope this will be problem free and stress free for all of us.
> 
> I am posting my Paypal info with permission so here goes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luso308win (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the help, Hiro!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Luso308win said:


> Thanks for the help, Hiro!


You are very welcome Luso308win!


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

photoshooter said:


> Wow!
> I like Chronograph but a month ago I got my blue 53 from bluedial for about $100 less than that. Of course no one in the states has them now but hopefully we'll see another shipment soon.


Personally, I would call Chronograph :rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart prices _*ridiculous*_ <|

I would :think: value these Seiko 5s at about $120-130 USD (inc shipping:-|). At around the $200 price range I would start looking at other watches.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

aam said:


> I would :think: value these Seiko 5s at about $120-130 USD (inc shipping:-|). At around the $200 price range I would start looking at other watches.


I'm in the same camp. I love the style of this watch and already have two of them. Even at $125 to $150 I'm ok with them but when they start to climb toward $200 or more it's hard to compete with the various ISO divers that can be had for a lot less coin. Hopefully prices will normalize once some more watches get in the pipeline.

It's also worth noting that these watches were cheaper here in the US from the start. I noticed some watches are cheaper in Singapore, China, Japan while others are cheaper here. This one falls into the cheaper here category. I don't think the foreign vendors are gouging; I think these are the prices they've had on these watches.


----------



## Jerome T (May 18, 2011)

Hello everyone i'm live in Hungary, here in the lockal dealer it cost 310 usd (57.000,- HUF) it snzh55. The 180 prices are gifts quasi for me because of this. I bought the snzh57 one on the amazon (bluedial.com), it snzh55 from the Rochman.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

I would like to order one for the silver snzh55. I have the paypal addy but just wanted to check availability as I thought I saw something about a 95 piece limit.

Thanks

Edit - 
Money sent - Thanks


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Count me in for one! Payment just sent, cant wait!


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

We are almost sold out. It looks like some of the early signers of the list are not going to pay for a dial so I will revise the list soon. If you have paid and I don't show you as paid on the list, send me an email with your screen name and paypal info you used.

I want to thank everyone who is participating in this adventure and to Jake for helping make this possible and AFFORDABLE for us. Thanks Jake :-!










To any unhappy with the results and you want a refund, let me know. This is for FUN for everyone!

Ciao
Vince

1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
2. Vince H - paid
3. Vince H - paid
4. photoshooter - paid
5. photoshooter - paid
6. hiro1963 - paid
7. Oceanblue - paid
8. Newton13 - paid
9. brugo - paid
10. ruschhaupt - paid
12. uspopo -paid
13. Riddim Driven - paid
14. GunWale -paid
15. Ryeguy - paid
16. Financ -paid
17. Financ -paid
18. Recht - paid
20. Bemo - paid 
22. Teddyhanna - paid
23. Jose5 - paid
24. Jose5 - paid
25. nics - paid
26. Daniel Eira - paid
27. Daniel Eira - paid
28. Daniel Eira - paid
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote - paid
32. Miasat2417 - paid
33. Johnmax - paid
34. watchlooker - paid
36. Noisy Nova - paid
37. MikeyT - paid
38. Kermit e Froggy - paid
39. Kermit e Froggy - paid
40. financ -paid
41. Patronaget -paid
42. Patronaget -paid
43. houndoggie -paid
44. rybst -paid
45. JAFNYC -paid
46. Dantechno - paid
47. Negatron - paid
50. towrist -paid 
51. Dialin -paid
52. Dialin -paid
53. CarlsbergEaster - paid
54. tribe125 - paid
55. tribe125 - paid
56. QuizatS - paid
57. U 8 -paid
58. freedomj -paid
59. ditoy_eagle -paid
60. ditoy_eagle -paid
61. ditoy_eagle -paid
62. ditoy_eagle -paid
63. Wielingab - paid
64. Kiyashin - paid 
65. panco -paid
66. Jerome T -paid
67. Jerome T -paid
68. Jerome T -paid
69. treka - paid
70. Martin - paid
71. towrist -paid 
73. olieli -paid
74. olieli -paid
75. miketeo -paid
76. media_mute -paid
77. jellytots -paid
78. jmlab715 -paid
79. cbhood -paid
80. sumo007 -paid
81. MashBill -paid
82. Guido S -paid
83. fayed -paid
84. way2fast -paid 
86. Guido S -paid
87. sohhh -paid
88. Randy V -paid
89. TiNiO - paid
90. Luso308Win -paid
91. Armadillo -paid
92. Bluloo -paid
93. StrongerGodzilla - paid
94. Andreas
95. Andreas
11. ditoy_eagle -paid
19. ditoy_eagle -paid
21. ditoy_eagle -paid
35. pxl -paid
48. Bagheera -paid
49. oman -paid
72. oman -paid
85. Doubleheader -paid


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Some great options for the FFF dial, but I think I will wait yet...


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Since the list filled, I went and deleted those who haven't paid. So, we still have some room for those who want them.
:-!


----------



## Luso308win (Mar 5, 2008)

Friends,

I was lucky to be able to make a reservation for a new model FFF dial but I still would like to have the "diamond model".
I beg of you to forgive me for beating up what is now a "beaten subject" but I would like to know if a very slightly different design would suffice to find enough interest.
Thus propose this one:










Also, I would like to take this mod a step further and install a 6R15 movement. Does anyone knows where I might find one?

Many thanks!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

These watches are starting to re-surface at the retail stores in HK after being sold out for awhile now... b-) Saw the steel, blue, white, and gunmetal versions in a few stores today. Hopefully it's a sign of some re-stocking going on all-round


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Well that's good news. 
I've been looking at this watch as a modding platform for other 3:00 dials.


----------



## Antonov (May 24, 2010)

Count me in! Please PM me for the payment method. Many thanks.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Antonov said:


> Count me in! Please PM me for the payment method. Many thanks.


Hi Antonov,

PM kfallsrider (Vince).

Payment method.



kfallsrider said:


> I can accept Paypal, or credit card (I have a business) or you tell me. This is NOT my biz. This is for all us affected by the Watch Disease. o| I maybe crazy, but I hope this will be problem free and stress free for all of us.
> 
> I am posting my Paypal info with permission so here goes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Antonov (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Hiro1963.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

The 6R15 movement can be obtainable as I remember seeing a boutique diver watch maker uses them ( I forgot who), but I think the hardest part is that you'll need to find 100 people who are up for it and are willing to pay in advance.



Luso308win said:


> Friends,
> 
> I was lucky to be able to make a reservation for a new model FFF dial but I still would like to have the "diamond model".
> I beg of you to forgive me for beating up what is now a "beaten subject" but I would like to know if a very slightly different design would suffice to find enough interest.
> ...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Antonov said:


> Thanks Hiro1963.


You are very welcome!


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Luso308win said:


> Friends,
> 
> I was lucky to be able to make a reservation for a new model FFF dial but I still would like to have the "diamond model".
> I beg of you to forgive me for beating up what is now a "beaten subject" but I would like to know if a very slightly different design would suffice to find enough interest.
> ...


You could also try this one. Available now from Jake. No waiting. o|


----------



## DoubleHeader (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello Vince, Is the dial still available? and what would be the total cost including postage to the UK?


----------



## Dialin (May 1, 2011)

Jake B said:


> These watches are starting to re-surface at the retail stores in HK after being sold out for awhile now... b-) Saw the steel, blue, white, and gunmetal versions in a few stores today. Hopefully it's a sign of some re-stocking going on all-round


I would like to find gunmetal(black) one, in sub 200$ range including shipping (to europe). Please give me a hint if u find one.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

DoubleHeader said:


> Hello Vince, Is the dial still available? and what would be the total cost including postage to the UK?


Yes, still some available. Cost??? How much do you have?? :-d

The price is $30/dial shipped.

Ciao
Vince


----------



## pxl (Jun 3, 2011)

Count me in for one. Payment sent. Cheers!


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

pxl said:


> Count me in for one. Payment sent. Cheers!


Done. :-!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

as pmed Vince, Im (back) in too.

And paid a few minutes ago 

Looking forward to build that watch... and to finding one for a fair price


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello Vince,

count me in for 1 dial and shipped to Indonesia. PM for payment method.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

oman said:


> Hello Vince,
> 
> count me in for 1 dial and shipped to Indonesia. PM for payment method.
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Hi Joe,

Payment method.



kfallsrider said:


> I can accept Paypal, or credit card (I have a business) or you tell me. This is NOT my biz. This is for all us affected by the Watch Disease. o| I maybe crazy, but I hope this will be problem free and stress free for all of us.
> 
> I am posting my Paypal info with permission so here goes.
> 
> ...


----------



## DoubleHeader (Apr 6, 2009)

More than I have sense as i'm ordering the dial without owning the watch!
Payment has been sent. I Look forward to recieving the dial.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

DoubleHeader said:


> as i'm ordering the dial without owning the watch!


 same here 

At the moment I dont want to afford the watch. First of all its too expensive (if you even find one) and second I just bought a skx007. I have to wait a little to justify another watch to myself


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Vince,
Payment has been sent for 2 dials. Looking forward to receive them.
Thanks, Joe


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

:rodekaart

The list is filled. :-!
I have held back 5 dials in case there are any problems. If all goes well I will sell those after every one has received their dials. Now, all we have to do is wait till the dials arrive. o| I know, not that easy.o|

I want to thank everyone who joined this adventure. With out you guys I would just be a collector of dials.

And here is the FILLED list. :-!

1. Vince H - Oh ya paid
2. Vince H - paid
3. Vince H - paid
4. photoshooter - paid
5. photoshooter - paid
6. hiro1963 - paid
7. Oceanblue - paid
8. Newton13 - paid
9. brugo - paid
10. ruschhaupt - paid
12. uspopo -paid
13. Riddim Driven - paid
14. GunWale -paid
15. Ryeguy - paid
16. Financ -paid
17. Financ -paid
18. Recht - paid
20. Bemo - paid 
22. Teddyhanna - paid
23. Jose5 - paid
24. Jose5 - paid
25. nics - paid
26. Daniel Eira - paid
27. Daniel Eira - paid
28. Daniel Eira - paid
29. SxSDoublegun - paid
30. SxSDoublegun - paid
31. Coyote - paid
32. Miasat2417 - paid
33. Johnmax - paid
34. watchlooker - paid
36. Noisy Nova - paid
37. MikeyT - paid
38. Kermit e Froggy - paid
39. Kermit e Froggy - paid
40. financ -paid
41. Patronaget -paid
42. Patronaget -paid
43. houndoggie -paid
44. rybst -paid
45. JAFNYC -paid
46. Dantechno - paid
47. Negatron - paid
50. towrist -paid 
51. Dialin -paid
52. Dialin -paid
53. CarlsbergEaster - paid
54. tribe125 - paid
55. tribe125 - paid
56. QuizatS - paid
57. U 8 -paid
58. freedomj -paid
59. ditoy_eagle -paid
60. ditoy_eagle -paid
61. ditoy_eagle -paid
62. ditoy_eagle -paid
63. Wielingab - paid
64. Kiyashin - paid 
65. panco -paid
66. Jerome T -paid
67. Jerome T -paid
68. Jerome T -paid
69. treka - paid
70. Martin - paid
71. towrist -paid 
73. olieli -paid
74. olieli -paid
75. miketeo -paid
76. media_mute -paid
77. jellytots -paid
78. jmlab715 -paid
79. cbhood -paid
80. sumo007 -paid
81. MashBill -paid
82. Guido S -paid
83. fayed -paid
84. way2fast -paid 
86. Guido S -paid
87. sohhh -paid
88. Randy V -paid
89. TiNiO - paid
90. Luso308Win -paid
91. Armadillo -paid
92. Bluloo -paid
93. StrongerGodzilla - paid
94. Andreas
95. Andreas
11. ditoy_eagle -paid
19. ditoy_eagle -paid
21. ditoy_eagle -paid
35. pxl -paid
48. Bagheera -paid
49. oman -paid
72. oman -paid
85. Doubleheader -paid


----------



## -ap- (May 31, 2011)

Just found this thread as a newbie, but it was too late... 

Please put me on the waiting list of 5 spares, +1 please.

Better late than never... I still keep my hopes up! 
AP


----------



## Redd (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd like to go the the reserve list for 1 of the 5.

Being new to Mod's, will this dial work when the base Seiko model has the time/date at 3? Stupid question to some, but I'd like to know that any watchmaker I send the watch and new dial to could do this easilly?


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

Hi Vince,
I just found this thread like -ap-.
Can I be on the waiting list as well? If ever, let me know the shipping and payment procedures.
Hoping for the possibility.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright, here is a "waiting list" :-!

1. AP
2. Redd
3. 2gee
4. Mario
5. Bozicko


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> :rodekaart
> 
> The list is filled. :-!
> I have held back 5 dials in case there are any problems. If all goes well I will sell those after every one has received their dials. Now, all we have to do is wait till the dials arrive. o| I know, not that easy.o|
> ...


That's a fantastic news Vince! We made it! :-! I greatly appreciate all you've done for us so far. |>


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

kfallsrider said:


> I want to thank everyone who joined this adventure. With out you guys I would just be a collector of dials.


Now you're the pied piper of dial collectors


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

All right! Congrats Vince! A great undertaking and very well executed! Thanks a bunch! :-!

.... I don't have a watch either :-d Great dial to have though :-d 

3 cheers for Jake B as well |> Thanks Jake b-)



RD


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Redd said:


> I'd like to go the the reserve list for 1 of the 5.
> 
> Being new to Mod's, will this dial work when the base Seiko model has the time/date at 3? Stupid question to some, but I'd like to know that any watchmaker I send the watch and new dial to could do this easilly?


I believe that it will work with any 7Sxx movement with the crown at 3, but not if it is at 4. Or not without a bit of extra work. It will look best with the SNZF5x models.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

kfallsrider said:


> The list is filled. :-!


Congratulations and hearty thanks. You took on this project at some risk, and eighty-odd people are very grateful. :-!


----------



## Bozicko (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi vince please, count me for 1 on backup list...


kfallsrider said:


> Alright, here is a "waiting list" :-!
> 
> 1. AP
> 2. Redd
> ...


----------



## Boxer (Aug 4, 2010)

I know this dial project just finished and dials haven't been shipped yet, but I think it would be cool to do a blue FFF dial at some point to go in the snzh53.
Borrowed Picture:


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

:rodekaart

For what it's worth.....I asked Jake if he can increase the order for those who want a dial and haven't signed up on the list yet. He is checking with the producer to see if the order is still in the cue waiting to start and if he can add some more dials to the order. (100 dials was/is minimum order) At this time we do not know if it is possible. If it is, Jake will add a few more dials and keep some for inventory in his shop. If there is interest let Jake know here on the thread. :-!

Thanks to everyone
Vince


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Boxer said:


> I know this dial project just finished and dials haven't been shipped yet, but I think it would be cool to do a blue FFF dial at some point to go in the snzh53.
> Borrowed Picture:


I tried to do that. I asked if the order could be 80/20 Black to blue and was told each color was an order. I wasn't brave (crazy) enough to try both. :-d


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

kfallsrider said:


> I tried to do that. I asked if the order could be 80/20 Black to blue and was told each color was an order. I wasn't brave (crazy) enough to try both. :-d


Too bad. I have a 53 and would switch to blue if they were available. It will work just fine with the black, though.


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

kfallsrider said:


> Alright, here is a "waiting list" :-!
> 
> 1. AP
> 2. Redd
> ...


Thank you so much for including me on this "waiting list". :-!
Congratulations on this project that you initiated. |>|>

Now, the hard part.. waiting.... Argghh! o|


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Vince, 

Another Jonny-come-lately! Please can you add me to the 'reserve reserve' list if you manage to secure any extra dials. PM me once you know and I can send immediate PP payment. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Thanks
Mat


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I taked to Jake about more dials and him selling them in his web-store. At the moment, he is too busy. So, if we get a large enough list quick enough to amend the order we can do it. Ok, so here goes nothing.....o|o|

First. Hopeful list only. Remember this is not my job. I do this out of insanity.
Second. I do not know the outcome. Sign up if you want, and hope for the best.

1. dogbot
2. JBT
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

^If another round of dials are in the works, count me in.


----------



## Luto (Jun 29, 2010)

Added myself in too....



kfallsrider said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I taked to Jake about more dials and him selling them in his web-store. At the moment, he is too busy. So, if we get a large enough list quick enough to amend the order we can do it. Ok, so here goes nothing.....o|o|
> 
> ...


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

Add me in too please!!! Thanks!

1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

Woo hoo - come on the lucky hopefuls! Fingers crossed. :-!


----------



## -ap- (May 31, 2011)

1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. -ap-
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Luto (Jun 29, 2010)

you dropped gnome666 off the list...

1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5. -ap-
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## DoubleHeader (Apr 6, 2009)

Heads up to anyone looking for the snzh55k1 at a reasonable price; just picked one up from 21jewels for $158.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

DoubleHeader said:


> Heads up to anyone looking for the snzh55k1 at a reasonable price; just picked one up from 21jewels for $158.


Sold out already, but skywatches has them in stock at the moment (12:17 PM CDT).










Seiko 5 Sports Men's Automatic Diver's Watch SNZH55K1 SNZH55


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Sold out already, but skywatches has them in stock at the moment (12:17 PM CDT).


Thanks Hiro! Just ordered mine for the new dial


----------



## DoubleHeader (Apr 6, 2009)

I've just placed my order a few hrs ago, could be a glitch with the system?? Unfortunately skywatches do not post to Europe.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

strongergodzilla said:


> Thanks Hiro! Just ordered mine for the new dial


You are welcome!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

DoubleHeader said:


> I've just placed my order a few hrs ago, could be a glitch with the system?? *Unfortunately skywatches do not post to Europe.*


Maybe that could have been the reason why they were sold out already @ 21jewels.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

I went ahead and picked up a SNZH55K1 from skywatches. $150 shipped seems like a good price. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Armadillo said:


> I went ahead and picked up a SNZH55K1 from skywatches. $150 shipped seems like a good price. Thanks for the heads up


You are welcome!


----------



## -ap- (May 31, 2011)

Thank you for correction. I might hit a wrong 'reply with quote' button... my apology.



Luto said:


> you dropped gnome666 off the list...
> 
> 1. dogbot
> 2. JBT
> ...


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

I picked up one at modbazaar.com, but haven't gotten it yet. Has anyone dealt with them? THey charged my cc, but no info as to when it will ship or a tracking number. I'm starting to get nervous.....


----------



## RHnsly88 (Jun 11, 2011)

Count me in. 
1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5. -ap-
6. RHnsly88
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

gnome666 said:


> I picked up one at modbazaar.com, but haven't gotten it yet. Has anyone dealt with them? THey charged my cc, but no info as to when it will ship or a tracking number. I'm starting to get nervous.....


 I haven't dealt with them before, but I found a discussion about them.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mod-bazaar-com-super-cheap-but-they-authentic-388700.html


----------



## media_mute (Mar 6, 2010)

1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5. -ap-
6. media_mute
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## awwfawk (Jun 14, 2011)

1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5. -ap-
6. media_mute
7. awwfawk
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## TiNiO (May 12, 2011)

hi vince,

can we have an update of when will be the expected ship out of the dials?

many thanks,

TiNiO


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

TiNiO said:


> hi vince,
> 
> can we have an update of when will be the expected ship out of the dials?
> 
> ...


+1 :think: :roll:


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I think the dials will be done on June 18th according to Vince's previous post.


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

Updated list: RHnsly88 was inadvertently missed off and we need everyone :-d

1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5. -ap-
6. RHnsly88
7. media_mute
8. awwfawk
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

I would like to be added to the list. thanks!


----------



## RHnsly88 (Jun 11, 2011)

dogbot said:


> Updated list: RHnsly88 was inadvertently missed off and we need everyone :-d
> 
> 1. dogbot
> 2. JBT
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks dogbot for catching that!!!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

bottom of the ninth said:


> I would like to be added to the list. thanks!


1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5. -ap-
6. RHnsly88
7. media_mute
8. awwfawk
9. bottom of the ninth
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

:-!


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

please add me to the reserve list for one dial. Thank you


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

Will this new list be of silver dial again? I'm thinkin the gold accent is also nice.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

2gee said:


> Will this new list be of silver dial again? I'm thinkin the gold accent is also nice.


I think this dial is intended to go with the silver accents of the other watches in the SNZH5** series, such as the black and silver, blue and silver, and DLC like black on silver combos. It seems like it would also work with the gold accented one too, however.


----------



## bmwplus (Sep 20, 2010)

If possible I would like to sign up with two.
Thank you for this project, especially Vince
Best regards from Spain


1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5. -ap-
6. RHnsly88
7. media_mute
8. awwfawk
9. bottom of the ninth
10.bmwplus
11.bmwplus
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## cyberjasp (Dec 1, 2009)

Very good project.

Good luck with this project


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

you dropped gnome666 off the list...

1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5. -ap-
6. Yoda2005 - Ordered the watch now waiting for the dial.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yoda2005 said:


> you dropped gnome666 off the list...
> 
> 1. dogbot
> 2. JBT
> ...


You dropped a few off the list. ;-)

1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5. -ap-
6. RHnsly88
7. media_mute
8. awwfawk
9. bottom of the ninth
10. bmwplus
11. bmwplus
12. Yoda2005 - Ordered the watch now waiting for the dial.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Tornasol (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello. I join the project. Greetings from Spain.



1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5. -ap-
6. RHnsly88
7. media_mute
8. awwfawk
9. bottom of the ninth
10. bmwplus
11. bmwplus
12. Yoda2005 - Ordered the watch now waiting for the dial.
13. Tornasol
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> I think the dials will be done on June 18th according to Vince's previous post.


Thanks hiro!

2 days waiting..o| then shipment..:roll: then Woohoo! :-!


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

please add my name to the list. thanks


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

bottom of the ninth said:


> please add my name to the list. thanks


I added your name on the list about 18 hours ago.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-dial-tread-seiko-fff-528181-29.html#post4045757


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

2gee said:


> Thanks hiro!
> 
> 2 days waiting..o| then shipment..:roll: then Woohoo! :-!


You are welcome!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> :rodekaart
> 
> For what it's worth.....I asked Jake if he can increase the order for those who want a dial and haven't signed up on the list yet. He is checking with the producer to see if the order is still in the cue waiting to start and if he can add some more dials to the order. (100 dials was/is minimum order) At this time we do not know if it is possible. If it is, Jake will add a few more dials and keep some for inventory in his shop. If there is interest let Jake know here on the thread. :-!
> 
> ...


Hey Vince,

Any update on this?

Thanks.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey Vince,

I have heard there would be no second run. Do you know how many dial will be produced in the first run? 100 or 120? A couple of members asked me about this, so I'm just wondering.....

Thanks!


----------



## phil132 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Vince ,

I very interested by this dial , please could you add me to the waiting list and if you have any dial available please send me PM I will pay you immediatly thru PAYPAL
Thank's 
Phil


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Shipping?? Is Jake drop shipping to Vince? Then Vince reshipping?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

MikeyT said:


> Shipping?? Is Jake drop shipping to Vince? Then Vince reshipping?


Sounds like it, but I'm not 100% sure. Hope Vince will chime in soon.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

It's June 18th! :-! Any word from Jake, Vince?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> It's June 18th! :-! Any word from Jake, Vince?


Hiro,

I think the timing is OK. I find it amazing theses dial are produced so quickly! We are all very lucky! I'm sure Jake is totally on top of it. He's currently in the midst of a re-org of his business. Not that this will effect the dials arrival, but to have a dial of this quality in 2 weeks is unheard of from my experience. We are fortunate to have such a great source! Patience my friend :-!

RD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hiro,
> 
> I think the timing is OK. I find it amazing theses dial are produced so quickly! We are all very lucky! I'm sure Jake is totally on top of it. He's currently in the midst of a re-org of his business. Not that this will effect the dials arrival, but to have a dial of this quality in 2 weeks is unheard of from my experience. We are fortunate to have such a great source! Patience my friend :-!
> 
> RD


Thanks for the reply my friend! :-! I can wait lol. I just wanted to bring up the thread for other anxious members' sake. :-d


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Ahhh, though it is our job to quell any anxiety ;-) I bet Vince is hiding out, the poor guy. He's put a lot on the line for this and we need to keep all hands on deck, particularly for the novice's amongst us :-d

I know your intentions are good! We all just bought our watches didn't we ;-)

Cheers Mate!

RD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yea, I can't wait for the 59 to arrive. I should have ordered it a day earlier lol. :-d Thanks my friend!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> Yea, I can't wait for the 59 to arrive. I should have ordered it a day earlier lol. :-d Thanks my friend!


My 55 comes Tuesday, then of course we wait for the dials. My only disappointment is my watchman is going on vacay, so probably not 'till August will I have the finished product on my wrist :-( Hence, I'm in no rush ;-)

:-d RD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> My 55 comes Tuesday, then of course we wait for the dials. My only disappointment is my watchman is going on vacay, so probably not 'till August will I have the finished product on my wrist :-( Hence, I'm in no rush ;-)
> 
> :-d RD


Thanks for pointing that out. I just checked Bob Thayer's summer schedule. He will be out of the office from June 29th thru July 6th. So, I guess I'm in no rush either. :-!


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

A quick comment from the man in charge on the day of completion with an ETA sounds good to me. When I have to wait on something I want right now, it pops into my head on an hourly basis. A little OCD on my part but I can't help it. Impatient but appreciative...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Armadillo said:


> A quick comment from the man in charge on the day of completion with an ETA sounds good to me. When I have to wait on something I want right now, it pops into my head on an hourly basis. A little OCD on my part but I can't help it. Impatient but appreciative...


ETA :-s Good thing you didn't order the MKII "Kingston":-d

No worries, it won't be long |>

RD


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

:rodekaart I can't stand the suspense anymore o| (and I didn't even order a dial). I'm sure the 4:30  date window will be worth the :-s :-s :-s wait.


----------



## way2fast (Jul 27, 2006)

aam said:


> :rodekaart I can't stand the suspense anymore o| (and I didn't even order a dial). I'm sure the 4:30  date window will be worth the :-s :-s :-s wait.


I have not bought a watch yet but I'm anxious o| to see actual pictures of the dial on the watch so I can decide if I should get the 55 or 59 :think:


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

The excitement's killin me. o| 
I hope Vince will chime in soon.


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

I would love to be added to the list if Possible? Count me in for two dials if this is still going.....and if you ever decide to make a blue version I would be in for one of those too.
Thanks for creating such a cool project!


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Vince
Have any progress to inform us? My 51 is ready to mod.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

dinder1 said:


> I would love to be added to the list if Possible? Count me in for two dials if this is still going.....and if you ever decide to make a blue version I would be in for one of those too.
> Thanks for creating such a cool project!


Hope 120 dials will be produced as there will be no second run according to one member who talked to Jake.

1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5. -ap-
6. RHnsly88
7. media_mute
8. awwfawk
9. bottom of the ninth
10. bmwplus
11. bmwplus
12. Yoda2005 - Ordered the watch now waiting for the dial.
13. Tornasol
14. dinder1
15. dinder1
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

BTW, Harold (yobokies) is working on a silver version of the gold one that he sold. The dial will have a date window @ 3 o'clock.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

do you have a link for that one?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bagheera said:


> do you have a link for that one?


No, I don't. One of our members emailed Harold and found that out. Sounds like he now accepts pre-order though.


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5. -ap-
6. RHnsly88
7. media_mute
8. awwfawk
9. bottom of the ninth
10. bmwplus
11. bmwplus
12. Yoda2005 - Ordered the watch now waiting for the dial.
13. Tornasol
14. dinder1
15. dinder1
16. 2gee
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank you so much for adding me to the list! Will this version be all black...silver accent, gold accent? Please let me know if you need me to send you a PayPal payment in advance.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I guess I'll have to email him


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

dinder1 said:


> Thank you so much for adding me to the list! Will this version be all black...silver accent, gold accent? Please let me know if you need me to send you a PayPal payment in advance.


You are welcome. This version will be black w/ silver accent.

Vince is in charge of the project, but I still don't know how many dial will be produced. I PMed Jake. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bagheera said:


> Well, I guess I'll have to email him


Are you thinking about another silver dial besides this version? I thought about that too, but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## empecinado (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello from Spain.
I am very interesting in this proyect for my new Seiko that is now fliying from Singapur to my house.
Please can you add me to the reserve list if you manage any extra dials. 
Keeping my fingers crossed.

Thanks
*****


----------



## bmwplus (Sep 20, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Vince is in charge of the project, but I still don't know how many dial will be produced. I PMed Jake. I'll keep you posted.


 Hiro,
thank you so much for all:-!
Wait more news


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

bmwplus said:


> Hiro,
> thank you so much for all:-!
> Wait more news


You are welcome! I hope I'll have good news for you from Jake.


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> BTW, Harold (yobokies) is working on a silver version of the gold one that he sold. The dial will have a date window @ 3 o'clock.


^consign. I messaged Harold a couple of weeks ago and told me the same thing. Although, the news about him accepting pre-orders is new to me.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

JBT said:


> ^consign. I messaged Harold a couple of weeks ago and told me the same thing. Although, the news about him accepting pre-orders is new to me.


I just found that out 4 days ago from a member here. Even though it's not official yet, he is on the wait list now.


----------



## empecinado (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello from Spain.
I am very interesting in this proyect for my new Seiko that is now fliying from Singapur to my house.
Please can you add me to the reserve list if you manage any extra dials. 
Keeping my fingers crossed.

Thanks
***** 
1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5. -ap-
6. RHnsly88
7. media_mute
8. awwfawk
9. bottom of the ninth
10. bmwplus
11. bmwplus
12. Yoda2005 - Ordered the watch now waiting for the dial.
13. Tornasol
14. dinder1
15. dinder1
16. 2gee
17. Empecinado
18.
19.
20.[/QUOTE]


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

My 59 just arrived from Bluedial.

Q & D shot.


----------



## Luso308win (Mar 5, 2008)

BTW, I wonder if anyone has tried this dial...

http://thumbs.webs.com/Members/viewThumb.jsp?siteId=16771822&fileID=128095853&size=large

to achieve something more like this...


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> My 59 just arrived from Bluedial.


Wow, it arrived on a BradyStrap?! :-d:-d
Nice, is that the platinum stitch? I've got one in transit as well.

So... what do you think of the "black"?


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Luso308win said:


> BTW, I wonder if anyone has tried this dial...
> to achieve something more like this...


Hmmmm....
I've got that very dial sitting right here. And... I also have the blue variant of the Seiko FF.
Might be worth a try...

If I go for it I'll post pics.

edit: The dial in question is a 4:00 dial and the watch has a 3:00 crown so I don't know if I'll cut the feet off the dial...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> Wow, it arrived on a BradyStrap?! :-d:-d
> Nice, is that the platinum stitch? I've got one in transit as well.
> 
> So... what do you think of the "black"?


:-d That's a black x black Brady. I like this combo a lot. I like its gunmetal finish. Looks very sporty and cool. It definitely looks better on Brady than the stock bracelet IMHO. It makes a great pair with my 57. I almost feel like keeping it as it is. :-d


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> I almost feel like keeping it as it is. :-d


Whoah!!!
We're 31 pages into this thread. That's just crazy talk man!!! ;-):-d:-d:-d

It looks great. I'm really pleased with my 59. I have a Brady with platinum stitch on the way. Really looking forward to that combo.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> Whoah!!!
> We're 31 pages into this thread. That's just crazy talk man!!! ;-):-d:-d:-d
> 
> It looks great. I'm really pleased with my 59. I have a Brady with platinum stitch on the way. Really looking forward to that combo.


:-d I know! :-d I might have to get another 59 or 55 lol! :rodekaart :-d

I think a Brady w/platinum would look even better. That would be perfect with sparkling grey numbers on the bezel insert and the indices. I can't wait to see yours.


----------



## phil132 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello from FRANCE
I am very interesting in this proyect 
Please can you add me to the reserve list if you manage any extra dials. 
Keeping my fingers crossed also !

Very best regards
Philippe

1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5. -ap-
6. RHnsly88
7. media_mute
8. awwfawk
9. bottom of the ninth
10. bmwplus
11. bmwplus
12. Yoda2005 - Ordered the watch now waiting for the dial.
13. Tornasol
14. dinder1
15. dinder1
16. 2gee
17. Empecinado
18. phil132
19.
20.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Any updates if the original list and the dials were done and shipped?

kfallsrider? Let us know


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

ditoy_eagle said:


> Any updates if the original list and the dials were done and shipped?
> 
> kfallsrider? Let us know


I'll stop in to make ONE comment since I've not been able to contact Vince. The projected date has been pushed to June 30th as the factory was "on overload" with orders much bigger than this one. It's very lucky to be able to get dials of this premium quality in such a tiny amount, as this manufacturer normally produces in the tens of thousands. Manufacturing has many variables, and to realize a finished product, patience is needed. The dials will are ordered and are being produced, and people will be notified when they are ready. I will not be replying to emails or PMs on the subject as this is Vince's project, and my time is occupied in full.

Thanks.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Jake B said:


> I'll stop in to make ONE comment since I've not been able to contact Vince. The projected date has been pushed to June 30th as the factory was "on overload" with orders much bigger than this one. It's very lucky to be able to get dials of this premium quality in such a tiny amount, as this manufacturer normally produces in the tens of thousands. Manufacturing has many variables, and to realize a finished product, patience is needed. The dials will are ordered and are being produced, and people will be notified when they are ready. I will not be replying to emails or PMs on the subject as this is Vince's project, and my time is occupied in full.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for the update Jake! I truly appreciate it! :-!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

There you go, thanks for the response! We appreciate your efforts, just need an update because it was mentioned that they will be ready by June 18. No problem waiting of course, we just want to be informed to know when to expect them.


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

Jake B said:


> I'll stop in to make ONE comment since I've not been able to contact Vince. The projected date has been pushed to June 30th as the factory was "on overload" with orders much bigger than this one. It's very lucky to be able to get dials of this premium quality in such a tiny amount, as this manufacturer normally produces in the tens of thousands. Manufacturing has many variables, and to realize a finished product, patience is needed. The dials will are ordered and are being produced, and people will be notified when they are ready. I will not be replying to emails or PMs on the subject as this is Vince's project, and my time is occupied in full.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks a lot Jake! Updating us despite your busyness is well appreciated. :-!


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Guys, just need to refresh my memory on this dial that we are waiting for...
Is this the dial that we are currently and anxiously waiting for???


john


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> Are you thinking about another silver dial besides this version? I thought about that too, but I haven't decided yet.


 Well, yes.

To be honest Im not quite sure either. I like both dials, but that would mean 2x the "same" watch in my collection. :/

Maybe one of the dials in the snzh55 and the other in the all black version?


----------



## Chronoist (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello,

please add me to the list for the extra dials!
Thank you!

1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5. -ap-
6. RHnsly88
7. media_mute
8. awwfawk
9. bottom of the ninth
10. bmwplus
11. bmwplus
12. Yoda2005 - Ordered the watch now waiting for the dial.
13. Tornasol
14. dinder1
15. dinder1
16. 2gee
17. Empecinado
18. phil132
19. Chronoist
20.


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Thanks for the update Jake! I truly appreciate it! :-!





Jake B said:


> I'll stop in to make ONE comment since I've not been able to contact Vince. The projected d





Jake B said:


> PMs on the subject as this is Vince's project, and my time is occupied in full.
> 
> Thanks.


Has anyone been able to contact Vince? Is :rodekaart he OK?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bagheera said:


> Well, yes.
> 
> To be honest Im not quite sure either. I like both dials, but that would mean 2x the "same" watch in my collection. :/
> 
> *Maybe one of the dials in the snzh55 and the other in the all black version?*


That sounds like a good plan. I just received a 59 yesterday. It looks very different from the SS versions.


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

If this Dial that we are anxiously waiting has a date at 4:30, are there any modification or adjustment needed on the movement as far as the date is concerned? If somebody in the forum can please answer this question, it will be highly appreciated. Thanks.

john:-s:roll:


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

no, you dont have to modificate the watch except swap the dial

/


hiro1963 said:


> That sounds like a good plan. I just received a 59 yesterday. It looks very different from the SS versions.


 well, thats what Im hoping for 
I dont like too similar watches in my collection. Using the all black 59 for the second mod could do the trick...
Im in love with both designs - just the gold was a no-go for me. Now that there will be a silver version of the dial, I have to go for it :/

I emailed Harold about the dial. He couldn't give me more informations about the dial, since he is waiting for a sample. He will inform me when there are news about the dial (I'll post 'em here).

My only 'concern' about the dial ist, that I think Harold will use this design









Im no fan of the german spelling of automatik (even if Im german ) + 100 metres ... would prefere the design of the polnish / spanish / wus version. Well I guess you cant have everything in live


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm gonna double down and hope for the best.

1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. JBT
4. Luto
5. gnome666
6. -ap-
7. RHnsly88
8. media_mute
9. awwfawk
10. bottom of the ninth
11. bmwplus
12. bmwplus
13. Yoda2005 - Ordered the watch now waiting for the dial.
14. Tornasol
15. dinder1
16. dinder1
17. 2gee
18. Empecinado
19. phil132
20. Chronoist


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

jmlab715 said:


> Hi Guys, just need to refresh my memory on this dial that we are waiting for...
> Is this the dial that we are currently and anxiously waiting for???
> 
> john


Yep, the indices will be white w/silver trim.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bagheera said:


> well, thats what Im hoping for
> I dont like too similar watches in my collection. Using the all black 59 for the second mod could do the trick...
> Im in love with both designs - just the gold was a no-go for me. Now that there will be a silver version of the dial, I have to go for it :/


I totally understand how you feel about it. In my case, the decision was easy as my other FFF mod is based on the gold tone 57.

The 59 could do the trick as you mentioned. The color of the numbers on the bezel insert is grey instead of 55's silver. The metal ring between the crystal and the bezel is gunmetal. The 59 looks and feels very different from the 57. Much sportier and more casual.






























Bagheera said:


> I emailed Harold about the dial. He couldn't give me more informations about the dial, since he is waiting for a sample. He will inform me when there are news about the dial (I'll post 'em here).
> 
> My only 'concern' about the dial ist, that I think Harold will use this design
> 
> ...


I think Harold's version will have a date window @ 3 o'clock. That would be interesting to see.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is a little FFF photoshop fun:








Me likey...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Armadillo said:


> Here is a little FFF photoshop fun:
> View attachment 458347
> 
> 
> Me likey...


Good job! The pics makes me feel like I already have one. Trippy lol!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Armadillo said:


> Here is a little FFF photoshop fun:
> View attachment 458347
> 
> 
> Me likey...


WOW this picture makes me SO HAPPY I am getting this dial!


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

If it still possible to subscribe, could you count me in.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

New update: Only *100* dials will be produced in the first run.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> New update: Only *100* dials will be produced in the first run.


So there ya have it folks! Read it & weep --- Now just :-x :-d

RD


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> New update: Only *100* dials will be produced in the first run.


Well I Really hope that there is a second run on these in the future.:-(
Thanks for trying, and please keep me on the list for future dials.:-!


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> New update: Only *100* dials will be produced in the first run.


Hi hiro. Are Vince's 5 "waiting list" dials secured?


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

Armadillo said:


> Me likey...


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

So does anyone know of any other dial options/projects that are still going on? I have a 53 and 55 on order and would love to have some options for a dial swap for both watches.


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Hiro,

How do the black on the 59 look like physically? From your pic, it looked to have some shine on it like gunmetal....

I have not lay my hand on a 59 and have a second thought on going for a 55.....


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

2gee said:


> Hi hiro. Are Vince's 5 "waiting list" dials secured?


Hi 2gee,

I'm sorry, I don't know... I got a new update info from Jake directly and haven't talked to Vince for a long time.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

watchlooker said:


> Hi Hiro,
> 
> How do the black on the 59 look like physically? From your pic, it looked to have some shine on it like gunmetal....
> 
> I have not lay my hand on a 59 and have a second thought on going for a 55.....


Hi watchlooker,

Yep, it's indeed gunmetal. It has some dark shine on it. Not overly shiny. I like it.

Here are a couple of side shots. Sorry about the pics. It has been rainy and cloudy and couldn't get enough light.


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> Hi 2gee,
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know... I got a new update info from Jake directly and haven't talked to Vince for a long time.


Thanks for the speedy reply hiro. Vince has been quiet for quite a time now. Well, busy might he be. I just hope he's fine.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

dinder1 said:


> So does anyone know of any other dial options/projects that are still going on? I have a 53 and 55 on order and would love to have some options for a dial swap for both watches.


Harold (yobokies) is working on a silver dial. I know a few members are already on his waiting list. Check out Bagheera's post (#635).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-dial-tread-seiko-fff-528181-32.html#post4065867



dinder1 said:


> Well I Really hope that there is a second run on these in the future.:-(
> Thanks for trying, and please keep me on the list for future dials.:-!


I'm sorry that wasn't good news for you. Jake is not sure if there will be a second run or not yet. I guess that depends on demand.


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> Harold (yobokies) is working on a silver dial. I know a few members are already on his waiting list. Check out Bagheera's post.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-dial-tread-seiko-fff-528181-32.html#post4065867


Cool! Thank you very much, Hiro.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

dinder1 said:


> Cool! Thank you very much, Hiro.


You are welcome! It's the least I can do.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

2gee said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply hiro. Vince has been quiet for quite a time now. Well, busy might he be. I just hope he's fine.


You are welcome! I hope he is fine too.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Here is a better pic than mine. Since I already have a SS version (57), I decided to go with the 59. You cannot go wrong with the 55 though. I still might get the 55 too.


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

watchlooker said:


> How do the black on the 59 look like physically? From your pic, it looked to have some shine on it like gunmetal.....


I've seen the 59 and it's not totally black. If i'm not mistaken, it looks more like a black-ion coating. Hence the slight shine.
HTH.


----------



## bmwplus (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't understand very well how goes the waiting list or the second list.
But the first was 85 dials.



kfallsrider said:


> :rodekaart
> 
> The list is filled. :-!
> I have held back 5 dials in case there are any problems. If all goes well I will sell those after every one has received their dials. Now, all we have to do is wait till the dials arrive. o| I know, not that easy.o|
> ...


Then there would be more likely than 10-15 dials, up to 100
So the second I think we should be careful with correct order.
I think the waiting list right or second list would be:

1. dogbot
2. JBT
3. Luto
4. gnome666
5. -ap-
6. RHnsly88
7. media_mute
8. awwfawk
9. bottom of the ninth
10. bmwplus
11. bmwplus
12. Yoda2005 - Ordered the watch now waiting for the dial.
13. Tornasol
14. dinder1
15. dinder1
16. 2gee
17. Empecinado
18. phil132
19. Chronoist
20. JBT

Will wait for Vince News
Cheers


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

bmwplus said:


> I don't understand very well how goes the waiting list or the second list.
> But the first was 85 dials.
> 
> Then there would be more likely than 10-15 dials, up to 100
> ...


Actually that list you quoted is slightly out of order, it is a list of 95 people who pre-ordered, and vince has said that he is leaving 5 just in case, to keep, maybe in case of damage, etc.


----------



## bmwplus (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the info


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

hiro1963 said:


> Hi watchlooker,
> 
> Yep, it's indeed gunmetal. It has some dark shine on it. Not overly shiny. I like it.
> 
> Here are a couple of side shots. Sorry about the pics. It has been rainy and cloudy and couldn't get enough light.


Thanks... look good!:-! Make no apology my friend your pics are good enough.... btw what's that strap? Is it the sailcloth strap with black stitches....:-s


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

watchlooker said:


> Thanks... look good!:-! Make no apology my friend your pics are good enough.... btw what's that strap? Is it the sailcloth strap with black stitches....:-s


Yep, that's a Brady sailcloth pattern leather strap.

Bradystraps.com


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> I totally understand how you feel about it. In my case, the decision was easy as my other FFF mod is based on the gold tone 57.
> 
> The 59 could do the trick as you mentioned. The color of the numbers on the bezel insert is grey instead of 55's silver. The metal ring between the crystal and the bezel is gunmetal. The 59 looks and feels very different from the 57. Much sportier and more casual.
> I think Harold's version will have a date window @ 3 o'clock. That would be interesting to see.


Thanks for the pictures 
I think the black 59er is the solution to my "problems". One silver 55 & one black 59... just have to decide which one of these I should mod with which dial 

And I love the brady sailcloth strap ... so the 55er needs one with platinum stiching. The black should go with a nato to keep 'em different.

About the new dial yobokie is creating:
In another watch forum (uhrforum.de in german) Rob of monsterwatches.eu wrote



Monster-Rob said:


> For the people who like this mod !!
> 
> I am going to make a new production serie of this dial, together with Harold (Yobokies). For a run, we need to order 100 dials, and he did not have the money for that, so we combine our funds and will get this dial again.
> Together with the order of all models of the "fifty-five fathoms" Seiko that I did, and will get in August, I will be able to make a lot of these again.
> ...


I dunno if yobokies is doing one dial or one on his own and one with rob ... but I guess there will just be the one.
Nevertheless thats exciting news... with or without date 

(keep you updated, if robs tells us more)


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bagheera said:


> Thanks for the pictures
> I think the black 59er is the solution to my "problems". One silver 55 & one black 59... just have to decide which one of these I should mod with which dial
> 
> And I love the brady sailcloth strap ... so the 55er needs one with platinum stiching. The black should go with a nato to keep 'em different.


Sounds like a good plan!



Bagheera said:


> About the new dial yobokie is creating:
> In another watch forum (uhrforum.de in german) Rob of monsterwatches.eu wrote
> 
> I dunno if yobokies is doing one dial or one on his own and one with rob ... but I guess there will just be the one.
> ...


Thanks for the update. Interesting. I'm curious if the dial Harold is working on right now and the one with Rob are the same design. Since some folks @ WUS are already on his waiting list, I'm sure he will make extra dials.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

One more photoshop mod just for fun....


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Bagheera said:


> Thanks for the pictures
> I think the black 59er is the solution to my "problems". One silver 55 & one black 59... just have to decide which one of these I should mod with which dial


The 59 has quickly become my favorite variant in this series.


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*

The dial design is totally Boss, and I'd also love to see one in Silver metalic.

What ever the outcome, I'm more than likely in for a couple! lol

Cheers, :-!
Jim


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*

Anyone have Yobokies current email address? I sent him a message at [email protected] and it bounced back.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Armadillo said:


> One more photoshop mod just for fun....
> View attachment 458851


Thanks for the cool PS mod :-! I went with the 55. Arrived yesterday & perfectyly happy. Your PS mod shot will keep me company 'till my watch is on my wrist. Thank You!!!!

RD


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks RD, my 55 showed up today. I put it on the all black brady strap and I can't stop looking at it. Can hardly wait to get the dial in to complete the coolness.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Armadillo said:


> Thanks RD, my 55 showed up today. I put it on the all black brady strap and I can't stop looking at it. Can hardly wait to get the dial in to complete the coolness.


Man, one would think the only strap for this watch is a Brady Strap :think: :-s jeepers :-d I don't care for built in spring bars myself. Don't get me wrong, the strap looks great, but looking forward to a little more diversity amongts the 100 lucky contestants :-!

Thanks again Mr Dillo for the great PhotoShop pic & congrats on your 55 arrival. They're gonna look might fine ;-)

RD


----------



## TiNiO (May 12, 2011)

Armadillo said:


> One more photoshop mod just for fun....
> View attachment 458851


wow! is this the look of the dial? now i'm excited! thanks for sharing.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> Man, one would think the only strap for this watch is a Brady Strap :think: :-s jeepers :-d Don't get me wrong, the strap looks great, but looking forward to a little more diversity amongts the 100 lucky contestants


As you know, I have tried several straps, but ended up with a Brady strap. I think it's just simply one of the best straps out there right now.



Riddim Driven said:


> I don't care for built in spring bars myself.


I was in the same boat before. I had a strap w/built-in spring bars before and one of the spring bars broke very easily. But, Brady strap's built-in spring bars are very tough and well made. ;-)


----------



## SxSDoublegun (Oct 10, 2009)

No alteration to the movement is necessary. The window was placed to line up properly, an is not precisely at 4:30. It is actually between 4:20 and 4:30. But designed via reverse engineering to work, utilizing an actual movement.

Wish I could source a silver on black date wheel.

What other 7S26 or 36 watch models with 3:00 crown position will this dial fit? Thinking of doing a SS bezel mod with the second dial. The first will go on my SNZH53 blue bezel. Which are now $244, $100 more than I paid 6 weeks ago. Rapacious bastards. SKX033's are relatively easy to find and inexpensive. Any idea if there would be a problem using this watch as a base?

Max


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

SxSDoublegun said:


> SKX033's are relatively easy to find and inexpensive. Any idea if there would be a problem using this watch as a base?
> 
> Max


I think the SKX033 would work just fine according to Jake. You just need to replace the stock chapter ring with a silver tone plain ring as the FFF dial has a minute chapter.


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*

dinder1, you got yobokies email address right because I just emailed him today too. that email address is correct.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*

I have 3 SNZH57s waiting for the arrival of these dials, and one 59. Lucky for me I have the first mod dial for the 57 so I can wear a Seiko FFF already.


















I love the Brady straps as well because of their classic look! I have all the colors but none yet of the newer Platinum and Steel variants. I will post here other strap options, just playing around with some straps in my stash.


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

hiro1963 said:


> Yep, that's a Brady sailcloth pattern leather strap.
> 
> Bradystraps.com


Thanks for the link.... ;-)


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*



ditoy_eagle said:


>


These two combo look cool IMO!


----------



## randypogi (May 24, 2011)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*



ditoy_eagle said:


> I have 3 SNZH57s waiting for the arrival of these dials, and one 59. Lucky for me I have the first mod dial for the 57 so I can wear a Seiko FFF already.
> ]


hoarding?!


----------



## randypogi (May 24, 2011)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*

by the way...nice ditoy!!!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*

Hi randypogi, they're for our fellow PWC members. But the 59 is mine


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*

Ditoy_eagle.. don't forget about me please... lol...


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

2gee said:


> I've seen the 59 and it's not totally black. If i'm not mistaken, it looks more like a black-ion coating. Hence the slight shine.
> HTH.


x2... the 59 is not really a "BLACK" black. Its more like a very dark rootbeer+pewter combination in outdoor sunlight. Indoors however it looks black and devoid of color.


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*



jmlab715 said:


> dinder1,  you got yobokies email address right because I just emailed him today too. that email address is correct.


 Thank you. I will try him again today.


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Armadillo, if the date is at 4:30, do you need to make any adjustment on the seiko 7S36 movement? Thanks. John


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

jmlab715 said:


> Hi Armadillo, if the date is at 4:30, do you need to make any adjustment on the seiko 7S36 movement? Thanks. John


No...Picture the watch with no dial installed, or with a transparent dial if you prefer. You will then see all the dates on a wheel. Now, put a dial over it. Imagine the dates all underneath. Now, cut a window in the dial over one of the dates anywhere on the right side of the dial between 1 and 5 o'clock so that you can see it in the window, and it will be right side up when you look at the watch, wherever you cut it between 1 and 5 o'clock. Hopefully, this puts an end to this question which seems to pop up every few days somewhere, and in my email box just as often.. ;-) Post it wherever you please, and show it to all your friends. |>


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

Howdy jmlab715, what Jake said....it's a wheel, you can put the window in the dial anywhere along the wheel you want, it still turns at the same speed regardless of where the window is.


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*

I would like to address this question to JAKE B. With this dial that we are anxiously waiting for. Does having the date at 4:30 need some kind of modification or adjustment on the movement's date wheel for this Seiko SNZH53,55,57,59 etc.????


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*

?!

Jake just answered that question; or is this a kind of joke I didnt get?


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*

I'm sorry but I did not see Jake's answer. there's something wrong while I am on line on this forum because I can only see up to page 29o| Seriously, this is not a joke! I was hoping I get an answer from anybody who would know. I signed in for the dial but I want to know if that new dial with the date at 4:30 will affect the original movement with the date at 3:00???o|o|o| please can somebody answer YES or NO??? THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*



jmlab715 said:


> I'm sorry but I did not see Jake's answer. there's something wrong while I am on line on this forum because I can only see up to page 29


You saw the post above your post and that's on page 35. In any case the answer is NO.



Jake B said:


> No...Picture the watch with no dial installed, or with a transparent dial if you prefer. You will then see all the dates on a wheel. Now, put a dial over it. Imagine the dates all underneath. Now, cut a window in the dial over one of the dates anywhere on the right side of the dial between 1 and 5 o'clock so that you can see it in the window, and it will be right side up when you look at the watch, wherever you cut it between 1 and 5 o'clock. Hopefully, this puts an end to this question which seems to pop up every few days somewhere, and in my email box just as often.. ;-) Post it wherever you please, and show it to all your friends. |>


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*

Well, a new PVD buckle arrived for my black Brady strap. It's freaking huge! :-d


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*

My, what a big... er, buckle you have Hiro...


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Armadillo. Could you do a moc up of a 53?


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*

To everybody that I've cause trouble asking this question about the dial....I finally saw Jake's answer. For some reason, I change the setting of my display on this page to "Linear Mode" and viola!! I suddenly saw all pages down to the last page 35 and saw everybody's answer.
I AM VERY, VERY SORRY:-(


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*



photoshooter said:


> My, what a big... er, buckle you have Hiro...


Ha ha.... It's humongous.  One good thing about the buckle is that the tong is a bit shorter than the original one. So, the strap fits better now. I was between the two holes before.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*



jmlab715 said:


> To everybody that I've cause trouble asking this question about the dial....I finally saw Jake's answer. For some reason, I change the setting of my display on this page to "Linear Mode" and viola!! I suddenly saw all pages down to the last page 35 and saw everybody's answer.
> I AM VERY, VERY SORRY:-(


No problem! Yep, the linear mode is the way to go.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

SNZH53 photoshop mod as requested


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

Great JOB...Armadillo!!!|>:-! Nice Photoshop Mod!!!|>|>|>


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Armadillo said:


> SNZH53 photoshop mod as requested
> View attachment 459628


More fabulous work Mr Dillo! |> Though for those entertaining the thought of the 53, the date wheel IS white :think: think if that suits you on a black dial between the white/sliver markers. Just a friendly FYI :-d

RD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, I put the bracelet back on, but I'm not sure if I like it or not. :think: I guess I'm going to put the strap back on. o| :-d


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

Good point RD, here is a better shot:


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Actually, the bracelet is not so bad. It's growing on me.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Armadillo said:


> Good point RD, here is a better shot:
> View attachment 459779


Exactly :-! ;-)

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> Actually, the bracelet is not so bad. It's growing on me.


All part of the fun, right :-d The possibilities are endless. With the 59 I'd be going Nato / Zulu mad -- so many options --- Lots to look forward to eh :-!

Don't hurt yourself thinking about it now :-d

RD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> All part of the fun, right :-d The possibilities are endless. With the 59 I'd be going Nato / Zulu mad -- so many options --- Lots to look forward to eh :-!
> 
> Don't hurt yourself thinking about it now :-d
> 
> RD


I couldn't get anything done today. :-d

I was thinking about Nato or Zule w/PVD buckle too. b-)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> I couldn't get anything done today. :-d
> 
> I was thinking about Nato or Zule w/PVD buckle too. b-)


I know, right! A couple weeks ago I was totally distracted with thoughts on another watch -- completely off in the netherworld :-d

Gnomonwatch has some nice Nato's w/ black hardware....

I'll be glad when this particular bender is over :-d I'm afraid though, from the looks of things, this FFF dial thing is gonna keep on going in some form -- I'm done after this one b-).... really, I swear :-d

RD


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

The Natos with pvd hardware I posted previously in this thread are all from Gnomon.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

ditoy_eagle said:


> The Natos with pvd hardware I posted previously in this thread are all from Gnomon.





Riddim Driven said:


> I know, right! A couple weeks ago I was totally distracted with thoughts on another watch -- completely off in the netherworld :-d
> 
> Gnomonwatch has some nice Nato's w/ black hardware....
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! I'll check out Gnomonwatch.

It has been quite a ride.


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

just to share my blue on a brady strap; patiently waiting for the new dial


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice freedomj! I actually have that same Bradystrap, and the blue variant is easily found here in Manila. Just needs the dial we are all waiting for


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Update Harold / Rob Dial:



> THANK YOU ALL !!
> 
> I will keep you up to date here!
> 
> ...


so 50 dials with and 50 without date. Silver ...

Know just need to know the exact design / text on the dial 

//still dont know if thats the same dial Harold was talking about?!


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

ditoy_eagle said:


> Nice freedomj! I actually have that same Bradystrap, and the blue variant is easily found here in Manila. Just needs the dial we are all waiting for


Thanks ditoy  got mine from Time Trend and those brady's goes well with the FFF. Planning to get the all black as well. Saw your new FFF family and looks its growing so fast. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

ditoy_eagle said:


> Nice freedomj! I actually have that same Bradystrap, and the blue variant is easily found here in Manila. Just needs the dial we are all waiting for


+1
I have the black/blue stitch strap as well; looks fantastic!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

ditoy_eagle said:


> The Natos with pvd hardware I posted previously in this thread are all from Gnomon.


Yes, you chose some great straps! Gnomon has really increased there inventory. I spent a bundle last winter on Nato's, so been afraid to look at Gnomon again lately:-d

Looks like they have even more new designs.

Here we go again -- Oh, man.

RD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> +1
> I have the black/blue stitch strap as well; looks fantastic!


Speaking of Brady straps, Todd was banned.


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*

Hi everybody,
Does any one know if another batch is planned for these dials
Regards,


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*



Trapok said:


> Hi everybody,
> Does any one know if another batch is planned for these dials
> Regards,


That's not been decided according to Jake.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bagheera said:


> Update Harold / Rob Dial:
> 
> so 50 dials with and 50 without date. Silver ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*



hiro1963 said:


> That's not been decided according to Jake.


thx a lot Hiro


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFF....I finally read most of this thread & what a chore it was*



Trapok said:


> thx a lot Hiro


You are welcome. Hope that will happen.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Speaking of Brady straps, Todd was banned.


From a post in the straps & bracelets forum:



Ryeguy said:


> I exchanged e-mails with Todd and can confirm he is OK. His issues here at WUS have nothing to do with his products, quality or customer service - they all continue to be outstanding. I won't go into the specific reasons for his issues here, but let's just say it was a difference of opinion. He'll be back online shortly.


I just received my platinum stitched straps... very tasty. Pics to come...


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

_*Can I still be included in the list for this FFF dials? I would like to buy 5 dials.*_


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

jmlab715 said:


> _*Can I still be included in the list for this FFF dials? I would like to buy 5 dials.*_


According to Vince, the list was filed about two weeks ago (post#525).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-dial-tread-seiko-fff-528181-27.html#post4014153


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Hiro. I was too late theno| I hate myself!!o|o|o|


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

jmlab715 said:


> Thanks Hiro. I was too late theno| I hate myself!!o|o|o|


No problem. BTW, Harold (yobokies) is working on a silver dial. I know a few members are already on his waiting list. Check out Bagheera's post (#635).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-dial-tread-seiko-fff-528181-32.html#post4065867


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

_*Can I still enlist myself for this FFF Silver Dial that Harold is working on? Who should I address this request??:think::-s*_


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, you should email Harold about this. I dont know if there is a preorder list, but you can ask him to enlist you on his email list. He will email you then if there are news about the dial...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

hiro1963 said:


> Actually, the bracelet is not so bad. It's growing on me.


My 53 will be on the bracelet for a while, at least. Likely a Bradystrap sooner or later, though. Maybe a Nato or Zulu at some point as well.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I am sorry for going AWOL. Life got in my way. I sent Jake the rest of the money for the dials and hopefully he can start shipping them as soon as he picks them up. I will get to my messages as soon as I can. 

Once again....my apologies.

Vince


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

no problem here...
The "real" life comes first - allways. Especially when there are no news ... we all have to wait till the dials are produced


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't ya hate it when life and work get in the way of fun and hobbies ;-)


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kfallsrider said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am sorry for going AWOL. Life got in my way. I sent Jake the rest of the money for the dials and hopefully he can start shipping them as soon as he picks them up. I will get to my messages as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


No apologies is necessary Vince. Totally understandable. Jake is going to pick up the dials on Monday.


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

kfallsrider said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am sorry for going AWOL. Life got in my way. I sent Jake the rest of the money for the dials and hopefully he can start shipping them as soon as he picks them up. I will get to my messages as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


No problem bro. Good to see you back. :-!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

MikeyT said:


> My 53 will be on the bracelet for a while, at least. Likely a Bradystrap sooner or later, though. Maybe a Nato or Zulu at some point as well.


Sounds good Mikey.

In my case, as the case is black, the buckle needs to be black for my liking. I might get a PVD coated deployant buckle at some point as the PVD tong buckle I got is not quite proportional to the watch head.


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> Actually, the bracelet is not so bad. It's growing on me.


Same here. 
The original bracelet seems to be fine on my 55. I find it to have good quality, and fit. Finish could be better. I just dont like the little shiny part on the middle of every link. Also, the clasp shouts Seiko. A subtle approach here would make it simpler and thus look better. But for the price, it's splendid. 
Just my personal opinion.
:-d


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> In my case, as the case is black, the buckle needs to be black for my liking.


 Indeed!

I know the "hunt" for a suitable buckle too well :/ 
Size / color (pvd black isnt the same as pvd black -.-) have to match the watch. Since I dont want to go through this again, Im gonna use Natos with black Hardware on the 59 and a brady strap on the 55.
Problem solved


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

2gee said:


> Same here.
> The original bracelet seems to be fine on my 55. I find it to have good quality, and fit. Finish could be better. I just dont like *the little shiny part* on the middle of every link. Also, *the clasp shouts Seiko*. A subtle approach here would make it simpler and thus look better. But for the price, it's splendid.
> Just my personal opinion.
> :-d


That's what I think about the SS bracelet too. 59's bracelet looks a bit better in those aspects. The middle links are not so overly shiny and the Seiko logo on the clasp doesn't really stand out because of the PVD coating. Not that I'm saying I don't like the Seiko logo. :-d Also, the bracelet doesn't make any sound because PVD reduces friction between metal parts and feels better on the wrist.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bagheera said:


> Indeed!
> 
> I know the "hunt" for a suitable buckle too well :/
> Size / color (pvd black isnt the same as pvd black -.-) have to match the watch. Since I dont want to go through this again, Im gonna use Natos with black Hardware on the 59 and a brady strap on the 55.
> Problem solved


Right, I think I would go with either bracelet or NATO G10 w/black hardware.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

MikeyT said:


> Shipping?? Is Jake drop shipping to Vince? Then Vince reshipping?





hiro1963 said:


> Sounds like it, but I'm not 100% sure. Hope Vince will chime in soon.


UPDATE: Jake is going to ship the dials to us directly.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

hiro1963 said:


> UPDATE: Jake is going to ship the dials to us directly.


|> |> |> Thanks for the update!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

MikeyT said:


> |> |> |> Thanks for the update!


You are welcome! Jake doesn't have a shipping list yet though. :-d


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just put black Zulu w/black hardware on.


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Just put black Zulu w/black hardware on.


Zulu looks good on the 59. I've got the same strap and like the thicker feel of it compared to the regular Zulu's.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Just put black Zulu w/black hardware on.


Looks great!
How did the watch feel about it? I tried to put a Maratac zulu on one of mine this past week and I had to force it through the spring bars. If I look around I probably have slightly thinner spring bars that would make it a little looser.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

JBT said:


> Zulu looks good on the 59. I've got the same strap and like the thicker feel of it compared to the regular Zulu's.





photoshooter said:


> Looks great!
> How did the watch feel about it? I tried to put a Maratac zulu on one of mine this past week and I had to force it through the spring bars. If I look around I probably have slightly thinner spring bars that would make it a little looser.


Thanks guys. It's a tight fit. I laid the strap in first and then put the spring bars.

In the meantime, I ordered a PVD buckle from Panatime for my Brady strap.

Ard Contemporary Buckle PVD Screw In


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice grab.
I've got a few of those Panatime buckles in brushed finish and the quality is very good.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> Nice grab.
> I've got a few of those Panatime buckles in brushed finish and the quality is very good.


Thanks. Are you going to use your new black w/platinum stitches Brady strap for your 59? If so, what buckle are you going to use? PVD deployant?


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes the Brady platinum is already on the 59 (haven't had a free moment to take pics!). I was thinking about pvd deployant but that Panatime buckle is a good idea too...
Decisions, decisions...


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

So I've taken receipt of the dials, and they are excellent!! I'll post pix soon as I can. 

As it stands though, I've still not received a shipping list from Kfallsrider :roll:

as I see some people were looking to queue up if there were more made, I've placed a run on 100 MORE PIECES, and if anyone wants to reserve one on pre-order, they can contact me by PM here and I'll try to answer asap.

Thanks,

Jake B


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

Jake B said:


> So I've taken receipt of the dials, and they are excellent!! I'll post pix soon as I can.
> 
> As it stands though, I've still not received a shipping list from Kfallsrider :roll:
> 
> ...


Awesome news Jake. PM sent your way:-!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

PICS of the actual dial installed on a mov't...






































UN-EDITED FULLY CHARGED LUME SHOT









Jake B


----------



## Johnmax (Jul 27, 2009)

Great Job!


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi,
your PM is full, so i post it in the thread.
Could you put me in for this batch please.
Best regards


Jake B said:


> So I've taken receipt of the dials, and they are excellent!! I'll post pix soon as I can.
> 
> As it stands though, I've still not received a shipping list from Kfallsrider :roll:
> 
> ...


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

Jake B said:


> PICS of the actual dial installed on a mov't...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rodekaart   |>|>|>|>|> <insert orgasm emoticon here> :rodekaart


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Jake B said:


> PICS of the actual dial installed on a mov't...


Well done sir! (insert applause here)


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> Well done sir! (insert applause here)


+1! Looks fantastic! Thanks Jake!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

now he just needs that adress list to ship them


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Hi Jake, please count me in for another 4 dials because I have already one on your existing list. Thanks.*


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Bagheera said:


> now he just needs that adress list to ship them


What I normally do on a group order is very simple...When someone pays, I take their screen name, shipping address, and quantity, and then add it to a document which can be printed when the list is complete. I'm not sure why we're waiting on anything when the dials were all sold out weeks ago when the organizer was still online everyday, and a document like this takes litterally 10 seconds to address and send :roll: , so I'm really sorry to everyone but it's out of my hands and I cannot ship right now. Just to clarify, this group order was done by kfallsrider, so I cannot respond to all the messages I'm being sent about shipping. I need for him to send me an address list. 

Thanks,

Jake B


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

jmlab715 said:


> *Hi Jake, please count me in for another 4 dials because I have already one on your existing list. Thanks.*


Please see this which I posted a few up the page "as I see some people were looking to queue up if there were more made, I've placed a run on 100 MORE PIECES, and if anyone wants to reserve one on pre-order, they can contact me by PM here and I'll try to answer asap." 

I don't have anyone on any existing list so far other than those who have contacted me by pm and paid.

Thanks,

Jake B


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thats a great looking dial Jake!*

I like the looks of this one & great lume too! :-!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Jake B said:


> What I normally do on a group order is very simple...When someone pays, I take their screen name, shipping address, and quantity, and then add it to a document which can be printed when the list is complete. I'm not sure why we're waiting on anything when the dials were all sold out weeks ago when the organizer was still online everyday, and a document like this takes litterally 10 seconds to address and send :roll: , *so I'm really sorry to everyone* but it's out of my hands and I cannot ship right now. Just to clarify, this group order was done by kfallsrider, so I cannot respond to all the messages I'm being sent about shipping. I need for him to send me an address list.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jake B


No need to apologize Jake. We are very happy with the dial. Looks superb! Thanks for all your work! :-!


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks awesome ....was wondering if on the next batch you could leave off the white circle to make it closer to the 50 fathoms...just a suggestion so I can have two watches that are original.
EDIT...no worries, cirlcle or no circle the dial looks fantastic.


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello Jake-
Just sent you a PM. Could you please put me down for one dial? And thanks for pushing the second batch through!:-!


Jake B said:


> So I've taken receipt of the dials, and they are excellent!! I'll post pix soon as I can.
> 
> As it stands though, I've still not received a shipping list from Kfallsrider :roll:
> 
> ...


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Armadillo said:


> Looks awesome ....was wondering if on the next batch you could leave off the white circle to make it closer to the 50 fathoms...just a suggestion so I can have two watches that are original.
> View attachment 462119
> View attachment 462152


Nope..They've already been re-ordered, and several people have already reserved.


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

Jake B said:


> Nope..They've already been re-ordered, and several people have already reserved.


Nevermind. Jake already comfirmed my question...


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Payment sent!
Thanks, Jake:-!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey folks,

Please don't bother Jake about shipping. The dials are already packaged and labelled, and marked with the username and just waiting for corresponding addresses to tape on them.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

The dial is awesome Jake! Thank you so much for your efforts! :-! It's obviously worked out since you're going for another run. I've paid on the first run, but guess Vince has to solidify "the list" for the first batch of recipients in order to process the order, or just ship mine to Riddim Driven in Maine ;-) of PMWF -- You have my particulars in your files ..... I think :think:

Adam
Thanks again Jake :-!

RD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Deleted.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Just talked to Vince...Looks like we're back on track and I should have most of them shipped by tomorrow.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Jake B said:


> Just talked to Vince...Looks like we're back on track and I should have most of them shipped by tomorrow.


Excellent! :-!


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

Good news. Thanks both of you Vince & Jake.


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

WooHoo! Have been quietly simmering over here waiting in anticipation. Thanks Vince, and Jake. And a special thanks to Hiro for keeping the thread going and providing occasional info and updates..


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

Well done Jake!!!!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

oceanblue said:


> Well done Jake!!!!


 
Choppin' through the labelling and documents today...Some leavin' soon with my bro in law, and most of the others tomorrow. I just wish I'd be able to find time to put one into a WATCH!!...This is killin' me!! :-d


----------



## Dantechno (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you Jake and others.... Good job.


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

Jake B said:


> Choppin' through the labelling and documents today...Some leavin' soon with my bro in law, and most of the others tomorrow. I just wish I'd be able to find time to put one into a WATCH!!...This is killin' me!! :-d


Haha....then you need a deserve break bro.....when coming down to Singapore?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

oceanblue said:


> Haha....then you need a deserve break bro.....when coming down to Singapore?


I wish!!  I can barely even find time for LUNCH!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

looks great 

Looking forward to have it here


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Bagheera said:


> looks great
> 
> Looking forward to have it here


For sure...I think I actually prefer this one to all of the others to date..


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Can the following members please contact me via PM asap with addresses...

RandyV
jellytots
way2fast
treka
Dantechno

Thanks, fellas! 

Jake B


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

LIST FOR THE EXTENDED RUN

1- bmwplus 
2,3,4- Trapok (3)
5- dinder1 
6- JBT 
7- Linus.Syke 
8,9- Janus500 (2)
10- KP-99 (1)
11- phil132 (1)


----------



## Gerald (Jun 6, 2006)

Jake can you please put me on the list, sorry cant sent you a pm :-(


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

Not to be a pain in the a$$, but if I was put on the second run "back-up" list, when will we know about the second run? Thanks again for all of the effort. Also, here's a pic of my 57 on a black nato. Jake's dial would look much better imho:-!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Gerald said:


> Jake can you please put me on the list, sorry cant sent you a pm :-(


 
Just click my username on the left, and then the send PM tab, and Bob's yer uncle! :-!


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Jake B said:


> Just click my username on the left, and then the send PM tab, and Bob's yer uncle! :-!


This is his first post, therefore he does not have the ability to use the PM service, no?


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

Quick thought, would the Dagaz dial from 10 watches fit on the 57?


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes the Dagaz Fathom is a 3:00 dial so it is a drop-in fit


----------



## Gerald (Jun 6, 2006)

How many post I need to use PM`s?


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Gerald said:


> How many post I need to use PM`s?


Dang! You joined in June 2006? Just say Hi a couple of times.. And you should be good to go!


----------



## Gerald (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi ;-)


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

gnome666 said:


> Quick thought, would the Dagaz dial from 10 watches fit on the 57?


That's what it's for, bud...It's the same as the other dials but with different txt/logo..


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

The majority of the first 100 dials shipped today, and the tracking is being sent to Vince who will be responsible for sending them out.

Even though the postal strike is over....Dials for CANADA could still not be shipped because the post office will still not accept Canada-bound airmail at the request of Canada Post while they catch up with the build-up incurred during the strike. They'll ship as soon as possible.

Thanks, fellas! b-)


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Youre the man, Jake! And Vince! Thanks so much for making this all happen!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot jake!

I decided to go for a snzh59 with this dial ... just need an cheap european source for that one


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh man...If this don't just rip yer dipper..

Thanks everyone for making this one happen. Good call, fellas b-)


----------



## coyote (Jan 6, 2010)

WOW, just WOW.
I lost my words.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Yowzers!!!! Let repost that pic on the new page just because it's so purdy.
Excellent job Jake. If these are the same quality as your Dagaz dials (and I'm sure they are) they're going to be a tough act to follow. Can't wait to start seeing everyone's mod pics...



Jake B said:


> Oh man...If this don't just rip yer dipper..
> 
> Thanks everyone for making this one happen. Good call, fellas b-)


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

Jake B said:


> Oh man...If this don't just rip yer dipper..
> 
> Thanks everyone for making this one happen. Good call, fellas b-)


I hate you Jake!!!.... quickly send out mine!!! Singapore!!!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

oceanblue said:


> I hate you Jake!!!.... quickly send out mine!!! Singapore!!!


'taint far...Should be somewhere over the South China Sea as we speak!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Outstanding Jake!!!* :-!


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

Wow....Can't wait....Can't wait


----------



## brugo (Mar 5, 2006)

Outstanding indeed! Looking very much for mine - I will have to get another watch to fit this...


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Im thrilled to see the first one in a snzh59


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

LIST FOR THE "BACK-UP" RUN

1- bmwplus 
2,3,4- Trapok (3)
5- dinder1 
6- JBT 
7- Linus.Syke 
8,9- Janus500 (2)
10- KP-99 (1)
11- phil132 (1)
12- media_mute (1)
13- Yoda2005 (1)
14,15,16,17- jmlab715 (4)
18,19- cyber6 (2)
20- Andy_UFO (1)
21- Gerald (1)
22- KP-99 (1)
​


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

Jake B said:


> Oh man...If this don't just rip yer dipper..
> 
> Thanks everyone for making this one happen. Good call, fellas b-)


is that the stock crystal???


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks amazing Jake.

With the whole Canada Post situation, I'm actually glad I wasn't part of this first batch. Now I'm just hoping they'll be settled and all caught up when the 2nd run dials are ready.


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Jake,
For the second batch , must we wait for 100th pre-order to be supplied?
I hope the answer is no ;-)



Jake B said:


> LIST FOR THE "BACK-UP" RUN
> 
> 1- bmwplus
> 2,3,4- Trapok (3)
> ...


----------



## panco (May 2, 2011)

Wowzers.
I'm so happy I chose this dial vs the others.

It was kind of a gamble at first. But Jake B delivered beyond expectations, as always.


----------



## karlitosway2k (Jun 29, 2011)

I know I'm a little late to the party. But, wanted to know if there was still a chance to get in on the action?

Just found this thread while doing a search on way to mod my silver and black Sieko FFF. 

That dial is a work of art! Count me in!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Just your luck, Jake B. is producing a second run of these beauties. Find his posts anywhere in this thread and Private Message him, but you might need to make a few more posts until you can Private message. Say hi a few times!



karlitosway2k said:


> I know I'm a little late to the party. But, wanted to know if there was still a chance to get in on the action?
> 
> Just found this thread while doing a search on way to mod my silver and black Sieko FFF.
> 
> That dial is a work of art! Count me in!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Just delivery of this now all I need is the dial!! Put it on a 22mm rubber with diamond texturing:










Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Trapok said:


> Hey Jake,
> For the second batch , must we wait for 100th pre-order to be supplied?
> I hope the answer is no ;-)


No, this is to reserve...Extended and Vince and Hiro's request since there were still members left out.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Thank you Vince!*

We all know Jake's "the Man" -- but let's not forget to thank Vince for putting this together for us. I'm just so sorry that Vince can't join in the Grand Finale, with the excitement we are all experiencing. I do believe one of life's curve balls has hit our friend. He went out on a limb for us and he brought this project home :-!

Thank you Vince! |>

Hope things turn around for you soon!

RD


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

For sure...and Vince has seen the dial, and he LOVES it. I can't use the words he used to describe it, 'cause this is a family friendly environment :-d


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*



Jake B said:


> For sure...and Vince has seen the dial, and he LOVES it. I can't use the words he used to describe it, 'cause this is a family friendly environment :-d


Then we are all in agreement! ;-)

Thanks mate|>

RD

PS -- Looking forward to the "fireworks" on the 4th b-)


----------



## karlitosway2k (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Zilla...and of course a big thanks to Vince.


----------



## Dantechno (Aug 16, 2009)

*The dial is outstanding !*

Friends, is any sapphire crystal with AR from Harold compatible with this Seiko?


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*



Riddim Driven said:


> We all know Jake's "the Man" -- but let's not forget to thank Vince for putting this together for us. I'm just so sorry that Vince can't join in the Grand Finale, with the excitement we are all experiencing. I do believe one of life's curve balls has hit our friend. He went out on a limb for us and he brought this project home :-!
> 
> Thank you Vince! |>
> 
> ...


+1 |>|>


----------



## TiNiO (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

the dial is awesome! can't wait for mine to be installed. ;-)

***many thanks to vince for this project. hang in there bro, we hope you'll be back soon. ;-)


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes i think, have a look here yobokies


Dantechno said:


> *The dial is outstanding !*
> 
> Friends, is any sapphire crystal with AR from Harold compatible with this Seiko?


----------



## Dantechno (Aug 16, 2009)

Trapok said:


> Yes i think, have a look here yobokies


Oh, thank you... I think that must be a part of my mod b-)


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

Hi fellas, I won't be responding to any PMs for July 1st, and 2nd as Ming and I are headed to mainland China for the 22nd annual China Watch Fair (No accessing watch forums in China!), and then will be attending a "Final Goodbye For Noah" upon return. 

I'll get back on 'em as soon as possible. Have a good weekend!

LIST FOR THE "BACK-UP" RUN

1- bmwplus 
2,3,4- Trapok (3)
5- dinder1 
6- JBT 
7- Linus.Syke 
8,9- Janus500 (2)
10- KP-99 (1)
11- phil132 (1)
12- media_mute (1)
13- Yoda2005 (1)
14,15,16,17- jmlab715 (4)
18,19- cyber6 (2)
20- Andy_UFO (1)
21- Gerald (1)
22- KP-99 (1)
23- L Dog (1)
24- Bemo (1)
25- EMPECINADO (1)
26- CptSlow (1)
27,28- 2gee (2)
​


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*



Jake B said:


> Hi fellas, I won't be responding to any PMs for July 1st, and 2nd as Ming and I are headed to mainland China for the 22nd annual China Watch Fair (No accessing watch forums in China!), ​




Have a safe trip Jake! Hope you'll have a great time! ​


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*



Jake B said:


> Hi fellas, I won't be responding to any PMs for July 1st, and 2nd as Ming and I are headed to mainland China for the 22nd annual China Watch Fair (No accessing watch forums in China!), and then will be attending a "Final Goodbye For Noah" upon return.
> 
> I'll get back on 'em as soon as possible. Have a good weekend! ​




Have an enjoyable time at the Watch Fair ! My prayers to Noah! Good bye can be Hello. Noah is now omnipotent & you carry the torch my friend. Jah guide & protect, for Iver & Iver.....

RD​


----------



## cleanerPA (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

Jake- I just PMed you, hope I'm not too late- looks like I missed out on a bunch of these dials.

Modded Seikos is definitely an addiction!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

Well, I have been looking for a right strap for my SNZH59. I like my black Brady strap.










But the buckle is SS. So, I ordered a PVD buckle from Panatime. This is my second attempt. The first one I got from eBay is very large (Panerai style) as shown in the pic below.










Anyway, Panatime's service was excellent. Great communication and super fast shipping. I recommend Panatime to anyone.

It's a screw in type and quality is good. But, unfortunately flat black. It really doesn't match the case as you can see in the pic.










I might still order a black NATO G10 w/ black hardware as my Maratac ZULU w/ black hardware looks all right.



















Hope I can find a right combination before the dial arrives. For now I put the bracelet back on as it's going to be 96F(103F real feel) tomorrow.


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

Hiro-
I think that you really can't go wrong with a black PVD Maratac Zulu strap. You are going to have one badass watch once you get her dialed in.;-)


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

I prefer the Bradystrap with the pvd ARD buckle even if its matte black.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

as mentioned before: Finding a matching PVD black is a serious pain in the ass :/

Therefor im going for Natos with black hardware - the chunky zulu hardware is a bit too much for that watch imho


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*



Bagheera said:


> as mentioned before: Finding a matching PVD black is a serious pain in the ass :/
> 
> Therefor im going for Natos with black hardware - the chunky zulu hardware is a bit too much for that watch imho





ditoy_eagle said:


> I prefer the Bradystrap with the pvd ARD buckle even if its matte black.





dinder1 said:


> Hiro-
> I think that you really can't go wrong with a black PVD Maratac Zulu strap. You are going to have one badass watch once you get her dialed in.;-)


Thanks for the feedback guys! :-! I'll give it another thought.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

The brady looks best in my opinion. Maybe heat treat the stainless buckle in your toaster oven to give it a dark brass look. I have done it on my spyderco knife pocket clip and it came out very nice. Has almost an antique look to it. Just and Idea. (set it directly on the heating element cover).


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Armadillo said:


> The brady looks best in my opinion. Maybe heat treat the stainless buckle in your toaster oven to give it a dark brass look. I have done it on my spyderco knife pocket clip and it came out very nice. Has almost an antique look to it. Just and Idea. (set it directly on the heating element cover).


Actually, I thought about that last night. I wasn't sure if that would work. Now, I think I should give that a shot. Thanks. |>


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

You guys really went all the way out to get a matching buckle.... but no way will you get any closer to that black on the watch.... a matt black is suffice for me.... after a while that buckle will show some character....:-d

The dial is a very good looker:-!..... exceed my expectation! Thanks to Vince and Jake.....;-)

I'll wait till I lay my hand on the dial then I'll think of which way to go.... I had a blasted barebone skx dive case lying around.... so will give that one a try.....:think:


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

watchlooker said:


> You guys really went all the way out to get a matching buckle.... but no way will you get any closer to that black on the watch.... a matt black is suffice for me.... *after a while that buckle will show some character....*:-d


Good point! I kind of thought about that too.



watchlooker said:


> I'll wait till I lay my hand on the dial then I'll think of which way to go.... I had a blasted barebone skx dive case lying around.... so will give that one a try.....:think:


Sounds like a good plan! Many possibilities...


----------



## empecinado (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

Hi, Here it is my new Seiko waiting for his new dial.








bye


----------



## bmwplus (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

.


----------



## bmwplus (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*



empecinado said:


> Hi, Here it is my new Seiko waiting for his new dial.
> 
> bye


congrat guy :-!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

I've been away for a few days because of ISP issues. My mind is boggled. A big thanks to Jake for his work, and to Vince for putting this together in the first place. Vince, hope you're soon back on top of whatever has you down.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

Dial arrived today in the UK, which was pretty speedy, I thought. Watchmaker should have it fitted by Monday or Tuesday. 

This has been a truly excellent venture and I'm full of respect for the way it has been achieved.

A big thank you to Vince and Jake. :-!


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

I can hardly wait to put the new dial in this guy.:-!


----------



## towrist (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

sweeeet!!! can't wait.... thanks vince!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

Nice! I'm really happy to see that they're already arriving..That really is speedy, for sure :-! Now, lets see some wrist shots with all the strap options on 'em!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

LIST FOR THE "BACK-UP" RUN

1- bmwplus 
2,3,4- Trapok (3)
5- dinder1 
6- JBT 
7- Linus.Syke 
8,9- Janus500 (2)
10- KP-99 (1)
11- phil132 (1)
12- media_mute (1)
13- Yoda2005 (1)
14,15,16,17- jmlab715 (4)
18,19- cyber6 (2)
20,21- Andy_UFO (2)
22- Gerald (1)
23- KP-99 (1)
24- L Dog (1)
25- Bemo (1)
26- EMPECINADO (1)
27- CptSlow (1)
28,29- 2gee (2)
30- sixtysix (1)
31- Sinner1974 (1)
32- RHnsly88 (1)
33,34- Jesus24 (2)
35- karlitosway2k (1)
36- areaclon (1)
37- Schmitti (1)
38,39,40,41,42- gandalfwr (5)


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

photoshooter said:


> I just received my platinum stitched straps... very tasty. Pics to come...


Hi photoshooter, any update/pics? TIA


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

Jake B said:


> 'taint far...Should be somewhere over the South China Sea as we speak!


Wohoo!!!......thanks alot bro!
Can't wake for the baby to arrive!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

2gee said:


> Hi photoshooter, any update/pics? TIA


Sorry 2gee, haven't had time to take pics yet and unfortunately don't have the watch with me at the moment.

I can say in regards to the Bradystrap with platinum stitching, the stitch provides just a hint of contrast that I think looks great with the 59 all black version of the Seiko FF. It has been noted that the 59 is not really a jet black but instead it's more of a gunmetal color. So I didn't want a strap that was all black.


----------



## spidy97 (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

LIST FOR THE "BACK-UP" RUN

1- bmwplus 
2,3,4- Trapok (3)
5- dinder1 
6- JBT 
7- Linus.Syke 
8,9- Janus500 (2)
10- KP-99 (1)
11- phil132 (1)
12- media_mute (1)
13- Yoda2005 (1)
14,15,16,17- jmlab715 (4)
18,19- cyber6 (2)
20- Andy_UFO (1)
21- Gerald (1)
22- KP-99 (1)
23- L Dog (1)
24- Bemo (1)
25- EMPECINADO (1)
26- CptSlow (1)
27,28- 2gee (2)
29- sixtysix (1)
30- Sinner1974 (1)
31- spidy97 (1)


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

photoshooter said:


> Sorry 2gee, haven't had time to take pics yet and unfortunately don't have the watch with me at the moment.
> 
> I can say in regards to the Bradystrap with platinum stitching, the stitch provides just a hint of contrast that I think looks great with the 59 all black version of the Seiko FF. It has been noted that the 59 is not really a jet black but instead it's more of a gunmetal color. So I didn't want a strap that was all black.


Very well said. Thanks photoshooter.

I am contemplating which to get between the steel or platinum stitch. From Brady's site, these 2 look the same. I hope someone who has these black sailcloth straps can comment or post pictures. I'm gonna pair it with my SNZH55.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

My understanding in talking with Todd from Bradystraps is that the steel is lighter colored and the platinum is darker colored. Todd mentioned that he was experimenting with thread colors to try and match the various case finishes. So to that end I'd imagine the steel would match the color of the 55 case while the platinum would provide an overall darker look.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

LIST FOR THE "BACK-UP" RUN

31- spidy97 (1)

Please don't copy/paste/revise that list, spidy. I'll take care of that as people reserve, thanks. :-! Revising it yourself doesn't reserve you a dial, and it only takes up space and confuses things


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

That's how I understand it also. Thanks for the enlightenment. It's now steel stitching for me. :-!


----------



## areaclon (Jun 15, 2011)

I would like one new dial tread for Seiko FFF.

Jake B, i have sent a private message


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

10 Watches web store re-opened today. 
Look at this beauty!!!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

:-d :-! I'm scanning the offerings as we speak :-! Too funny -- Bet you got up before the whole family and jumped right onto the site --- Crazy WIS we be 

RD

Cheers Jake! Congrats on your Grande Opening -- :-!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

The 55 has quite a lot impact IMHO ;-)

RD


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> :-d :-! I'm scanning the offerings as we speak :-! Too funny -- Bet you got up before the whole family and jumped right onto the site --- Crazy WIS we be


It was my version of Christmas morning 
Still looking through all the goodies.

Welcome back Jake!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

photoshooter said:


> It was my version of Christmas morning
> Still looking through all the goodies.
> 
> Welcome back Jake!


So true! I went out on the deck and threw my wallet into the woods so I don't do anything too rash & have a moment to think it through :think: :-s :-d

RD


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

Have just received the dial today. It's perfect and plan to completed this moded tomorrow.
Big thanks again,Vince , Jake and Hiro.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

What country are you located in?
(if you don't mind divulging)


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> So true! I went out on the deck and threw my wallet into the woods so I don't do anything too rash & have a moment to think it through :think: :-s :-d
> RD


_Currently scouring the woods in Maine looking for RD's wallet so I can score some new watch parts..._


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

photoshooter said:


> _Currently scouring the woods in Maine looking for RD's wallet so I can score some new watch parts..._


I'll help!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

NEW LIST FOR THE "BACK-UP" RUN
1- bmwplus 
2,3,4- Trapok (3)
5- dinder1 
6- JBT 
7- Linus.Syke 
8,9- Janus500 (2)
10- KP-99 (1)
11- phil132 (1)
12- media_mute (1)
13- Yoda2005 (1)
14,15,16,17- jmlab715 (4)
18,19- cyber6 (2)
20,21- Andy_UFO (2)
22- Gerald (1)
23- KP-99 (1)
24- L Dog (1)
25- Bemo (1)
26- EMPECINADO (1)
27- CptSlow (1)
28,29- 2gee (2)
30- sixtysix (1)
31- Sinner1974 (1)
32- RHnsly88 (1)
33,34- Jesus24 (2)
35- karlitosway2k (1)
36- areaclon (1)
37- Schmitti (1)
38,39,40,41,42,43- gandalfwr (6)
44- awwfawk (1)
45- Luto (1)
46,47- Bottom of the Ninth (2)
:-!
​


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Job done.










You can't really see the strap, so here's another picture -










I considered the default sailcloth option, but for some reason I'm not entirely comfortable with leather masquerading as cloth, but _am_ perfectly happy with cows masquerading as reptiles... I usually prefer rubber for dive watches, but that didn't seem quite right either. Problem. Then I saw some pictures of vintage Fifty Fathoms models in the Blancpain museum. They were on every kind of strap conceivable, which reassured me that the field was wide open. I opted for a Bros Alligatore Speciale, a medium-sturdy strap with a bit of presence (although that's not fully-evident in the picture). Works for me.

You know, this FF dial is very, very, good. ;-)

EDIT: here's the Bros strap, by the way. Funky fella, ain't it?


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Outstanding!!!!!!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

tribe125 said:


> Job done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh Lucky you! You may be the 1st to get the dial, install it and post! (Jake doesn't count :-d)

Looks absolutely fantastic! :-! Great combo! Nice pics! I'm glad I went with the SNZH55, and you've reaffirmed my view a Brady strap isn't the end all :-d

Thanks for sharing and congratulations!

RD


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

_I'm not entirely comfortable with leather masquerading as cloth, but am perfectly happy with cows masquerading as reptiles... _

Well played sir! I think it looks fantabulous. You're a pioneer on several levels.

--- pssst RD... some of us got more than one dial so we wouldn't have to be tortured with decisions ;-)


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

By the way, now that we're 44 pages and 872 posts into this thread would someone mind telling Vince he spelled "thread" wrong in the title


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

photoshooter said:


> --- pssst RD... some of us got more than one dial so we wouldn't have to be tortured with decisions ;-)


I'm afraid I've only allowed for one Seiko 5 FFF homage. Patting myself on the back for my decision on the 55. As usually, I am painfully indecisive :-d I jettisoned the 1st round with the 57 & not sure I can see a place for 2nd dial of this variety -- other than another watch altogether. In which case I'll enjoy the creativity of others when presented. b-)

It's not to say I don't enjoy multiples of other watches as in say SKX varieties. I also once had a nasty habit for Vostoks. Those things multiplied like rabbits. I called an exterminator. :-d

RD |>

PS Did you score big at the Grande Opening! -- Finally found my wallet :-d


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

photoshooter said:


> By the way, now that we're 44 pages and 872 posts into this thread would someone mind telling Vince he spelled "thread" wrong in the title


I knew it was spelling error, but it remained for so long I thought perhaps I had missed a new WIS term for re-dials ie retreads ---- Then I thought if we can get new dial treads, then maybe when Jake gets parts in from Japan he can start throwing in sets of tires too. :think: Boooo <| :-d

RD


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Super combo, Tribe...

I hadn't even thought of leather, but it definitely works. :-!


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

Can't wait to see the dial lume together with the hands.....


----------



## olieli (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

Hello Everybody
Just to say a very big thank you to Vince and Jake for the excellent job they did.The two dials have just arrived in France and they are awesome. I've just mount the first watch.
I think this watch and the two guys job will become LEGENDARY !!! Thanks again to allow us the dream become true.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

Both FFF modded 59s (K & J) were sold out already @ 10 watches as expected. b-)

They were actually better deal than buying a watch and a dial separately unless modding by yourself.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

tribe125 said:


> Job done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! b-) ArticMan uses a similar croco pattern leather strap on his 57 FFF watch. I like it.












tribe125 said:


> I considered the default sailcloth option, *but for some reason I'm not entirely comfortable with leather masquerading as cloth,*


That's exactly what I had thought until I saw it in person. ;-)


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*



hiro1963 said:


> Both FFF modded 59s (K & J) were sold out already @ 10 watches as expected. b-)
> 
> They were actually better deal than buying a watch and a dial separately unless modding by yourself.


Well, I guess I'll wait until Jake does more (if he does.) I need to off-load a few pieces before I buy more anyway.


----------



## wetnose (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

Jake, I'd be very interested in a blue version of the FFF dial (as pictured). It'd be a metallic (not matte) blue, similiar to the Orient Mako in blue, which is one of their best sellers.

If you start making it, put me down as one of the first customers.


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

This may have been repeatedly mentioned on this thread...but again I WOULD LIKE TO THANK JAKE & VINCE for an amazing job done!!!|>:-!|>:-! Also, correct me if I'm wrong but are these dials that were already shipped out originated from HongKong? I'm just wondering while some have received their dials already in UK, France, and etc. I have not received mine yet here in the USA?:-s I was just wondering when exactly did these dials went out? Not to pressure the person behind the shipping process but just want to get updated. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*



wetnose said:


> Jake, I'd be very interested in a blue version of the FFF dial (as pictured). It'd be a metallic (not matte) blue, similiar to the Orient Mako in blue, which is one of their best sellers.
> 
> If you start making it, put me down as one of the first customers.


I second to this interest of having a Blue FFF Dial!! It would be perfect for the 53 Blue model!!:-!


----------



## TiNiO (May 12, 2011)

jmlab715 said:


> This may have been repeatedly mentioned on this thread...but again I WOULD LIKE TO THANK JAKE & VINCE for an amazing job done!!!|>:-!|>:-! Also, correct me if I'm wrong but are these dials that were already shipped out originated from HongKong? I'm just wondering while some have received their dials already in UK, France, and etc. I have not received mine yet here in the USA?:-s I was just wondering when exactly did these dials went out? Not to pressure the person behind the shipping process but just want to get updated. Thanks a lot!!!


i agree with jmlab715 and just to add. may we request a confirmation list of who among the first batch his/her dial were already shipped out. 
again, this is not to pressure but just asking for an update/confirmation that everyone will receive their dials in due time. _a quick reply to whom it may concern will be very much appreciated._ many thanks in advance.

TiNiO


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

TiNiO said:


> i agree with jmlab715 and just to add. may we request a confirmation list of who among the first batch his/her dial were already shipped out.
> again, this is not to pressure but just asking for an update/confirmation that everyone will receive their dials in due time. _a quick reply to whom it may concern will be very much appreciated._ many thanks in advance.
> 
> TiNiO


According to Jake, Vince is responsible for that.



Jake B said:


> The majority of the first 100 dials shipped today, and the tracking is being sent to Vince who will be responsible for sending them out.


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

Anyone done with their mod already? would love to see the 59' on that dial with a brady straps..


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*



ice_man said:


> Anyone done with their mod already? would love to see the 59' on that dial with a brady straps..


Yes, go back to Monday's posts.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*



MikeyT said:


> Well, I guess I'll wait until Jake does more (if he does.) I need to off-load a few pieces before I buy more anyway.


He might once the second 100 dials are done. He had only a couple of dials from the first batch.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

Hello everybody!

This is my second message in this forum. I'm ordering this Seiko, and I'm thinking in changing the dial. I've not been able to see exactly which is the dial your are ordering now.

I've been shown two pictures (one with inner circle). Tell me please which is the right one.





I guess the dial it will be made only in silver finish?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jake B said:


> The majority of the first 100 dials shipped today, and the tracking is being sent to Vince who will be responsible for sending them out.
> 
> Even though the postal strike is over....Dials for CANADA could still not be shipped because the post office will still not accept Canada-bound airmail at the request of Canada Post while they catch up with the build-up incurred during the strike. They'll ship as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks, fellas! b-)


Jake posted this 1 week ago. I expect that over the next 3-6 days days dials will be arriving to recipients here in the USA :-! Hang tough :-d

RD


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

this watch looks way over its modest price point. Holy Macaroni!


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Thank you Vince!*

Gentleman...dial arrived in Indonesia shipped from Jake as always in good shape.
Dial is outstanding and funtastic....what I need now is find a time to make it mod and make it done.

Many thanks to Vince and Jake...you guys are GREAT

cheers,
Joe


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

I posted the picture of the one without the circle but it was just a suggestion. It is not in production, although it looks pretty good too, imo.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

jmlab715 said:


> This may have been repeatedly mentioned on this thread...but again I WOULD LIKE TO THANK JAKE & VINCE for an amazing job done!!!|>:-!|>:-! Also, correct me if I'm wrong but are these dials that were already shipped out originated from HongKong? I'm just wondering while some have received their dials already in UK, France, and etc. I have not received mine yet here in the USA?:-s I was just wondering when exactly did these dials went out? Not to pressure the person behind the shipping process but just want to get updated. Thanks a lot!!!


The US is one of the slowest counties to ship to due to security, or so we're told. UK is the fastest, with packages reaching their destinations there in as little as 3 days. At any rate, they should be showing up right around now. Dials for Canada went out a couple of days ago.


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

Jake B said:


> The US is one of the slowest counties to ship to due to security, or so we're told. UK is the fastest, with packages reaching their destinations there in as little as 3 days. At any rate, they should be showing up right around now. Dials for Canada went out a couple of days ago.


Thanks a lot...Jake! That gave me peace of mind now. I know that when I order parts from you directly, it always takes within 10 days to get it. Again...Many Thanks!!!


----------



## Boxer (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing these new dials in the daily WRUW threads. These snzh mods are done the way I like them; they look like original watches. If snzh53's with blue mod dials were being sold already modded it would be extremely hard for me not to buy one even though I already have a black and gold mod.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for your answer, Armadillo. Yes, it's a pity the one without inner circle is not in production (to me, it resembles more to the original FF).

As I asked before, this dial comes only in silver finish? It has never been maked in gold finish?

And, which is the final price?

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

boga said:


> Thanks for your answer, Armadillo. Yes, it's a pity the one without inner circle is not in production (to me, it resembles more to the original FF).
> 
> As I asked before, this dial comes only in silver finish? It has never been maked in gold finish?
> 
> ...


The current run of dials comes only in the silver finish as shown in the pictures you posted above.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the gold finish dial was produced a few months back and came in what I believe was 3 slightly different variations (WUS, Spanish Forum and Yobokies). Being in limited numbers, they were all pre-ordered and accounted for. Regular checks on the classifieds would probably be your best bet if you are in search of the gold dial.

PM "Jake B" for pricing and details of the current dial. He's very prompt and will answer all your questions. And if you're up for it, scan through the previous pages in this thread and you'll find lots of info.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Boga, Jake at 10 Watches is taking orders for the dial above but as mentioned it's only in silver and does have the center circle.
The gold versions of the dials have been slightly different with no numerals and no date. Here is a photo of my gold dial from the Polish watch forum mounted in a SNZH57 watch. That dial is no longer available but below that is a photo of a similar dial currently available from 10 Watches webstore.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for your help.|>

I've not decided yet which of both dials I like most. I'd prefer the golden Seiko, but I like slightly more the dial with numbers (the silver one).

This doesn'match, :roll: so I have to decide what should guide: the dial or the tone of the watch.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Got my dial today! Just dropped off my SNZH55 with my local guy, 10 bucks to do the swap, and im picking it up tomorrow. Will post pics as soon as I get it!


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Got my dial today! Just dropped off my SNZH55 with my local guy, 10 bucks to do the swap, and im picking it up tomorrow. Will post pics as soon as I get it!


I just got mine today too! BTW..strongergodzilla, I'm local in LA too. May I know who's your local guy who can do the dial change for $10 bucks? Your help is highly appreciated. Thanks a lot!:-!


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

Damn!!!......HK is nearer to Singapore and where's my dial!!!!!.......lol!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Mine arrived today in germany!

*Thanks to all of you guys who made this project possible 
And special thanks to kfallsrider and Jake *https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=47997


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

None yet in the Philippines! shucks


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

oceanblue said:


> Damn!!!......HK is nearer to Singapore and where's my dial!!!!!.......lol!


oceanblue..... dun worry.... they'll eventually arrive.... maybe heldup in custom.... I'm in Singapore too....;-)


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

ditoy_eagle said:


> None yet in the Philippines! shucks


Post Offices here takes way too long to deliver notices that you have packages in the mail...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Dial arrived just this minute in Maine USA :-! |> :-!

RD


----------



## Dantechno (Aug 16, 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday. (czech republic) Thank you


----------



## Luso308win (Mar 5, 2008)

Received mine (Portugal) July 7th.
Very nice dial indeed! :-!
But I still want the "diamond model"...


----------



## way2fast (Jul 27, 2006)

:-( Got the Post Office pink slip today. o|


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry for all the posts guys, but my phone app can only upload a few pictures at once. All I can say is WOW, thank you so much Vince, and Jake for making this all happen. Vince for bringing us all together, and Jake B for the beautiful production. I tried to show just how nicely the lumes match, its hard to capture with a phone, but they really are a great match. Other than that, the dial is absolutely stunning, so happy with it!










Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

NEW LIST FOR THE "BACK-UP" RUN
1- bmwplus (1)
2,3,4- Trapok (3)
5- dinder1 (1)
6- JBT (1)
7- Linus.Syke 
8,9- Janus500 (2)
10- KP-99 (1)
11- phil132 (1)
12- media_mute (1)
13- Yoda2005 (1)
14,15,16,17- jmlab715 (4)
18,19- cyber6 (2)
20,21- Andy_UFO (2)
22- Gerald (1)
23- KP-99 (1)
24- L Dog (1)
25- Bemo (1)
26- EMPECINADO (1)
27- CptSlow (1)
28,29- 2gee (2)
30- sixtysix (1)
31- Sinner1974 (1)
32- RHnsly88 (1)
33,34- Jesus24 (2)
35- karlitosway2k (1)
36- areaclon (1)
37- Schmitti (1)
38,39,40,41,42,43- gandalfwr (6)
44- awwfawk (1)
45- Luto (1)
46,47- Bottom of the Ninth (2)
48- strongergodzilla (1)
49- Blues52 (1)
50- Panzer (1)
51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60- Jake B (10)
:-!
​


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> Sorry for all the posts guys, but my phone app can only upload a few pictures at once. All I can say is WOW, thank you so much Vince, and Jake for making this all happen. Vince for bringing us all together, and Vince for the beautiful production. I tried to show just how nicely the lumes match, its hard to capture with a phone, but they really are a great match. Other than that, the dial is absolutely stunning, so happy with it!


Ahhh, your makin' me cry :-d Thanks for the pics! Big congrats to you & you're all put together already! Yes indeed, this is an awesome project. I like this dial the best of all the variants! Can't wait to get mine put together.

Enjoy! The Fifity Five Fathoms club is unifying :-!

RD


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice work Godzilla. The dial looks fantastic on your 55!


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

The postman just delivered mine up in scenic New Hampshire. Thank you for making this project come together!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mine just arrived in Wisconsin. 

Thanks Vince & Jake! :-!


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine arrived and am just waiting for my spring to wind down. I have never tried a dial replacement but am going for it. Will post results with homemade tools later. Wish me luck :-!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Mine arrived this PM. Off to Lew Brown Monday with my 53 for the dial and a black date wheel. Back late next week or early the week after. I hope.


----------



## way2fast (Jul 27, 2006)

Picked up the dial at the post office today. I'm still waiting for the '59 price to come down so here's the dial in it's temporary home (SKX031).
Thank you Vince and Jake for making this happen! |>


----------



## Coolie_ND (Dec 7, 2009)

way2fast said:


> Picked up the dial at the post office today. I'm still waiting for the '59 price to come down so here's the dial in it's temporary home (SKX031).
> Thank you Vince and Jake for making this happen! |>
> View attachment 469128


Really like this one, even if it's only a temp verison!


----------



## Blues52 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello All
Well, I came across the Fifty Five Fathoms while surfin' for the Seiko SNZH55. I really liked this watch when I came across it, but the 55 dial makes it so much cooler!
Anyway, took the dive (ha ha), ordered today the SNZH, the 55 dial, and the Bradystraps Black sailcloth strap with white stitching. 
Now the waiting begins....., just like waiting for Christmas, eh?
Thanks to Jake for the dial and his help ordering, and to all of you who contributed pictures, ideas, etc.


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

way2fast said:


> Picked up the dial at the post office today. I'm still waiting for the '59 price to come down so here's the dial in it's temporary home (SKX031).
> Thank you Vince and Jake for making this happen! |>


@way2fast, the temporary mod on the 031 looks good. Did you change the chapter ring also?


----------



## way2fast (Jul 27, 2006)

JBT said:


> @way2fast, the temporary mod on the 031 looks good. Did you change the chapter ring also?


I don't have to, the chapter ring has no minute markers. Just straight dial swap.;-)


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Add me to the list of people who really like the 031 mod


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> Add me to the list of people who really like the 031 mod


I like it too. Very cool mod.

I'm still not sure if I'm going to use my 59.


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> I like it too. Very cool mod.
> 
> I'm still not sure if I'm going to use my 59.


awwww... I was pretty excited for your photos.. since we have the same set-up.. although our dials in the Philippines hasn't arrived yet... I'd like to see that dial on a 59... hope you decide to use yours...


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

My dial arrived this weekend. It looks great! Now I need to find a good watch guy to switch it out for me. Anbody know of a good watch guy in the Kansas City area?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

photoshooter said:


> Add me to the list of people who really like the 031 mod


It's not an SKX031 that he used for that mod....It's the smaller mid-size model (forget the model number). The SKX031 does in fact have a chapter with a minutes track, and uses the same size/shape hands as the SKX007. The mid-sized model has no chapter ring, and uses the smaller, more rounded hands.


----------



## way2fast (Jul 27, 2006)

Jake B said:


> It's not an SKX031 that he used for that mod....It's the smaller mid-size model (forget the model number). The SKX031 does in fact have a chapter with a minutes track, and uses the same size/shape hands as the SKX007. The mid-sized model has no chapter ring, and uses the smaller, more rounded hands.


You are right Jake. It is a midsize model and I think it is SKX023, my apologies. So I guess if you do use SKX031 you will need to change the chapter ring as JBT said.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, got the dial inserted and it came out great....for a first try.
Here is a wrist shot.








Edit: Meant to thank Vince and Jake...I am extremely happy with the outcome all the way around.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Armadillo said:


> Well, got the dial inserted and it came out great....for a first try.
> Here is a wrist shot.
> View attachment 469781
> 
> ...


All good...What strap is that? Is it waterproof?


----------



## SxSDoublegun (Oct 10, 2009)

My two came in Friday, SW Tennessee, and I can't be any more pleased with the dials. The print margins are sharp and distinct.

Really need a black date dial with silver numbers, will settle for white numbers. Can anyone help?

Vince, thanks for being Executive Producer on this project. Two thumbs up and five stars.

Jake, you did a supurb job taking care of the design and manufacturing of this dial. Got any Tsunami cases available?

DANG, $50 each for those tiny hand lifting crow bars. 


Max


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

Armadillo said:


> Well, got the dial inserted and it came out great....for a first try.
> Here is a wrist shot.


Took my breath away. :-x 

That's a good one Armadillo. :-!

Great job Vince & Jake! |>|>


----------



## Jerome T (May 18, 2011)

My dial arrived last friday.
Big thank for Vince, and special big thanks Jake!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Jerome T said:


> My dial arrived last friday.
> Big thank for Vince, and special big thanks Jake!
> 
> View attachment 470011
> ...


I do like this...but I'd like it ten times more if you're usin' dust-covers and finger-cots! ;-)


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

Jake B said:


> All good...What strap is that? Is it waterproof?


I think this is the Brady Strap. Mine just arrived. No dials yet though.. Pretty excited on my 59..


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment 2gee, I am still psyched every time I look at it.
Ice_man is right Jake, the strap is an all black Brady Strap. I really like the combo.


----------



## wielingab (Feb 16, 2006)

Bagheera said:


> Mine arrived today in germany!
> 
> *Thanks to all of you guys who made this project possible
> And special thanks to kfallsrider and Jake *https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=47997


Strange, mine is still not in and I live in the Netherlands, next to Germany ?????

:think:<|:-so|:-d

Update!!!!!!
Came home from work and found the note from the postoffice. can pick it up tomorrow after 10am...

CAN'T WAIT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbhood (Feb 19, 2010)

Mine just arrived today in little old Rhode Island, USA. Now I just need a watch to put it in... Thinking a 59, but the 55 looks good too...


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

NEW LIST FOR THE "BACK-UP" RUN
1- bmwplus (1)
2,3,4- Trapok (3)
5- dinder1 (1)
6- JBT (1)
7- Linus.Syke 
8,9- Janus500 (2)
10- KP-99 (1)
11- phil132 (1)
12- media_mute (1)
13- Yoda2005 (1)
14,15,16,17- jmlab715 (4)
18,19- cyber6 (2)
20,21- Andy_UFO (2)
22- Gerald (1)
23- KP-99 (1)
24- L Dog (1)
25- Bemo (1)
26- EMPECINADO (1)
27- CptSlow (1)
28,29,30,31,32,33,34- 2gee (7)
35- sixtysix (1)
36- Sinner1974 (1)
37- RHnsly88 (1)
38,39- Jesus24 (2)
40- karlitosway2k (1)
41- areaclon (1)
42- Schmitti (1)
43,44,45,46,47,48,49- gandalfwr (7)
50- awwfawk (1)
51- Luto (1)
52,53- Bottom of the Ninth (2)
54- strongergodzilla (1)
55- Blues52 (1)
56- Panzer (1)
57,58,59,60,61,62,63,64,65,66- Jake B (10)
67- Dragonboat02 (1)
68- Ninjastar (1)
69,70- Big_Beaux (2)
71,72- rococo (2)
:-!

 PLEASE: DO NOT EDIT AND RE-POST THIS LIST.​


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

Received the dial today.... thank you Vince & Jake.... very nice indeed!:-!

Got a spare non working 7S26A lying around so...









Look good with the white on black date!

Encouraging... I began to experiment with different hands on hand! I dun want to scratch the beautiful dial..... so the hands you see are simply placed light on top barely touch the dial....:-d

Combo1









Combo2









:think::think: I'm now not so sure about this one on a snzh59!:-s:-s


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

The Samurai hands actually look pretty darned good!


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

Finally arrived......thanks Vince and Jake!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

gee... Im cant wait until someone uses the snzh59 as base for this mod


----------



## rococo (Jul 13, 2011)

I signed up for wus just because of this- could not resist! Please sign me up on the list.


----------



## wielingab (Feb 16, 2006)

wielingab said:


> Strange, mine is still not in and I live in the Netherlands, next to Germany ?????
> 
> :think:<|:-so|:-d
> 
> ...


YES, YES, YES,

Just got the package from the postoffice, the dial is so perfect, not a flaw on it.

I think I'm the first to show the dial in the gold version of the watch. Pic's aren't that good, made with Iphone. First is normale one, second is with HDR, to show more detail, but first one does show more of the color like in real..

A THANK YOU in capital letters to everybody who worked so hard to make this happen...

A big plus is that the printing of the dial isn't completely to the edge, which leaves some space to overcome the distorsion of the dial at the edge from the crystal. it's more beautiful than the original dial.

And I like the lack of the day indication, makes the watch look more "high end".. The strap on the watch is the one which came with my mIIk Stingray, but I will change it to black leather with white stiching later on...

Bart


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Seiko FFFtype59
Brady Strap with platinum stitch, pvd buckle from Panatime

Jake, you've outdone yourself. Many thanks to Vince for "wondering if there's any interest in another dial". I really love this look.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

photoshooter said:


> Seiko FFFtype59
> Brady Strap with platinum stitch, pvd buckle from Panatime
> 
> Jake, you've outdone yourself. Many thanks to Vince for "wondering if there's any interest in another dial". I really love this look.


Absolutely Stunning!!!! |> |> :-! Congratulations!

RD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> Absolutely Stunning!!!! |> |> :-! Congratulations!
> 
> RD


+1! Outstanding!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Hiro, as you noted the pvd buckle doesn't match the watch case but it does match up well with the strap. At some point I still plan to replace the buckle with a pvd deployant clasp.
It's hard to capture the true "stealthiness" of the 59 but the bottom pic shows a nice contrast between the watch case and the strap. The case is really a gunmetal color and not a dense black. Still sexy though.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

way2fast said:


> Picked up the dial at the post office today. I'm still waiting for the '59 price to come down so here's the dial in it's temporary home (SKX031).
> Thank you Vince and Jake for making this happen! |>


For those still looking to get a watch.... "Blue Dial" is offering 10% off with coupon code 070711 at "check out", through July 24th. Last I checked they did have the SNZH59. With the 10% off, it's a pretty good price for the '59 as it was always higher priced than any of the other variants.

Good luck :-!

RD


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

First day to work for FFF mod!


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: New dial thread for Seiko FFF*

*very nice...ocean blue!!!:-!*


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

oceanblue said:


> First day to work for FFF mod!


Nice! 
Is that the blue bezel? It's hard to tell on my monitor.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

photoshooter said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Hiro, as you noted the pvd buckle doesn't match the watch case but it does match up well with the strap. At some point I still plan to replace the buckle with a pvd deployant clasp.
> It's hard to capture the true "stealthiness" of the 59 but the bottom pic shows a nice contrast between the watch case and the strap. The case is really a gunmetal color and not a dense black. Still sexy though.


The platinum stitch really goes well with the glitter gray color of the bezel insert. Excellent choice. Love it. I might pick up the same Brady strap as yours. ;-)


----------



## Bemo (Jun 9, 2008)

That 59 mod is the only reason I got on the list for a second dial. I'm afraid that with three of these mods, the rest of my watches may gather dust.


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

photoshooter said:


> Seiko FFFtype59
> Brady Strap with platinum stitch, pvd buckle from Panatime
> 
> Jake, you've outdone yourself. Many thanks to Vince for "wondering if there's any interest in another dial". I really love this look.


My Brady Strap is getting lonely here.. our dials haven't arrived yet.. The Post here is just too slow...


----------



## TiNiO (May 12, 2011)

i just received this photos from my cargo handler in LA, what do you think guys? is the dial intact or is it cracked? :-(

haven't seen it but it will be shipped to me here in the philippines by next week.:-(


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Hard to tell ... your guess is as good as mine :/
Without photos of the dial noone knows for sure. But I think since there are just a few cracks in the bottom of the case (where the dial sits) and the major damage is at the top, the dial should be fine


----------



## TiNiO (May 12, 2011)

Bagheera said:


> Hard to tell ... your guess is as good as mine :/
> Without photos of the dial noone knows for sure. But I think since there are just a few cracks in the bottom of the case (where the dial sits) and the major damage is at the top, the dial should be fine


thanks for the reassurance bro, somehow it lessens the anxiety. :-s

i'll just hope for the best that dial is intact when it arrives here next week. ;-)


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

I feel with you ... 

Let me tell you, the case is really solid. This and the paper should buffer most of any hit. Additionally the dial itself isnt a thin piece either. If you dont see any damage on the surface (which I dont) i doubt, that the metal of the dial is bent or even cracked. It should be finde


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I just made this signature badge. Anyone who wants to rep their FFF mod is welcome to use it in their sigs :-! .

_Respectfully, please dont modify the content of the badge other than resizing it._


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

Bagheera said:


> I feel with you ...
> 
> Let me tell you, the case is really solid. This and the paper should buffer most of any hit. Additionally the dial itself isnt a thin piece either. If you dont see any damage on the surface (which I dont) i doubt, that the metal of the dial is bent or even cracked. It should be finde


Hope Tinio gets his dial intact...

OT though, do you play COD4? I think your username looks familiar...


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

photoshooter said:


> Nice!
> Is that the blue bezel? It's hard to tell on my monitor.


Sorry bro.....I'm using iPhone photo apps for some vintage style effect...hence the faded color....its a Type55.....not the blue variant


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

I figured as much after I posted.
Originally I was going to drop one of these dials in a blue FF but I've since changed my mind. Too many different colors for my taste. Besides after seeing it in the t59 I'm in love.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> For those still looking to get a watch.... "Blue Dial" is offering 10% off with coupon code 070711 at "check out", through July 24th. Last I checked they did have the SNZH59. With the 10% off, it's a pretty good price for the '59 as it was always higher priced than any of the other variants.


Out of stock again :-(
They have the type 55 for $167 delivered. Coupon code takes 10% off that. Not too bad...


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

NEW LIST FOR THE "BACK-UP" RUN
1- bmwplus (1)
2,3,4- Trapok (3)
5- dinder1 (1)
6- JBT (1)
7- Linus.Syke 
8,9- Janus500 (2)
10- KP-99 (1)
11- phil132 (1)
12- media_mute (1)
13- Yoda2005 (1)
14,15,16,17- jmlab715 (4)
18,19- cyber6 (2)
20,21- Andy_UFO (2)
22- Gerald (1)
23- KP-99 (1)
24- L Dog (1)
25- Bemo (1)
26- EMPECINADO (1)
27- CptSlow (1)
28,29- 2gee (2)
30- sixtysix (1)
31- Sinner1974 (1)
32- RHnsly88 (1)
33,34- Jesus24 (2)
35- karlitosway2k (1)
36- areaclon (1)
37- Schmitti (1)
38,39,40,41,42,43- gandalfwr (6)
44- awwfawk (1)
45- Luto (1)
46,47- Bottom of the Ninth (2)
48- strongergodzilla (1)
49- Blues52 (1)
50- Panzer (1)
51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60- Jake B (10)
61,62- tifosi (2)
:-!
​


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

*deleted*


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

photoshooter said:


> Seiko FFFtype59
> Brady Strap with platinum stitch, pvd buckle from Panatime
> 
> Jake, you've outdone yourself. Many thanks to Vince for "wondering if there's any interest in another dial". I really love this look.


@photoshooter, wow, looks amazing. I still can't decide between the 55 and the 59, but your pics are giving the edge to the 59 at the moment.


----------



## towrist (Dec 24, 2008)

I ended up getting two dials... here's one!!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow the dial looks great in the snzh57!! I bought two dials as well, might drop mine into a 57 or a 59. So many options!!



towrist said:


> I ended up getting two dials... here's one!!


----------



## phil132 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you for the signature badge "strongergodzilla" 
regards
Phil


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

JBT said:


> @photoshooter, wow, looks amazing. I still can't decide between the 55 and the 59, but your pics are giving the edge to the 59 at the moment.


Thanks JBT!
Like some others here I also bought two dials. I had intended to do the 59 and... Well I'm stuck on the 59 now. I might have to do another!


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

Man you fellas have same awesome photo-shootin skills. 
That mesh is looking good.


----------



## towrist (Dec 24, 2008)

thx! 



Armadillo said:


> Man you fellas have same awesome photo-shootin skills.
> That mesh is looking good.


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> I just made this signature badge. Anyone who wants to rep their FFF mod is welcome to use it in their sigs :-! . Respectfully, please dont modify the content of the badge other than resizing it.


Nice Badge!!! By the way, Godzilla, I tried sending you couple of PMs few days ago but I guess you were busy. I was just wondering if you don't mind sharing your watch guy's info so I can take my watch there too and have the dial changed. Thanks.


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

jmlab715 said:


> Nice Badge!!! By the way, Godzilla, I tried sending you couple of PMs few days ago but I guess you were busy. I was just wondering if you don't mind sharing your watch guy's info so I can take my watch there too and have the dial changed. Thanks.


+1 on the awesome signature badge. Thanks for that strongergodzilla. I look forward to placing it in my sig when my dial arrives and is installed.

I also PM'ed strongergodzilla about his watch guy, but he has yet to respond. Perhaps his watch guy is a personal friend and does inexpensive jobs for him. If that is the case I can certainly understand if he doesn't want to share. But it would be nice to get it done for $10 so I am curious to know as well.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Oops! Sorry guys, I replied to your PM's just now. I got a little backlogged, anytime someone "likes" a post, it shows up like a new inbox message at the top, I didnt even bother to check these last few days o|



jmlab715 said:


> Nice Badge!!! By the way, Godzilla, I tried sending you couple of PMs few days ago but I guess you were busy. I was just wondering if you don't mind sharing your watch guy's info so I can take my watch there too and have the dial changed. Thanks.





Ninjastar said:


> +1 on the awesome signature badge. Thanks for that strongergodzilla. I look forward to placing it in my sig when my dial arrives and is installed.
> 
> I also PM'ed strongergodzilla about his watch guy, but he has yet to respond. Perhaps his watch guy is a personal friend and does inexpensive jobs for him. If that is the case I can certainly understand if he doesn't want to share. But it would be nice to get it done for $10 so I am curious to know as well.


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

No worries man. I don't want to clog up your PM box more than it is so I'll just say thanks on here.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

No worries, I just spent some quality time cleaning it out :-!



Ninjastar said:


> No worries man. I don't want to clog up your PM box more than it is so I'll just say thanks on here.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Finally received the 7 dials I ordered for me and fellow fanatics in the Philippines!

Here's 2 that was moded today:










































Thanks so much I will be signing up again for the next run but need to decide how many more I will be getting!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

ditoy_eagle said:


> Finally received the 7 dials I ordered for me and fellow fanatics in the Philippines!


Those look fantastic!!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Just an aside:
Since a lot of the people in this thread have the other mod, I went ahead and made a separate badge for sigs using that design, so as to preserve exclusivities between the mods ;-)
_
Respectfully, please dont modify the content of the badges aside from resizing._


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

Yehaaa!!! Our dials in the Philippines already arrived... Thanks Ditoy_Eagle for sourcing out the dials for us..

PhilippineWatchClub.org • View topic - Seiko SNZH-series FFF mod

Great Job JakeB and Vince...


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

ditoy_eagle said:


> Finally received the 7 dials I ordered for me and fellow fanatics in the Philippines!


The red stitch is a very nice touch!


----------



## ryancharles (Sep 2, 2010)

Guys, just wondering how shall I put my order in for one of these? I prefer the non-gold, black and white bezel. Also would you be able to dip the tip of the seconds hand in red. I saw this on one of the forums and it looks awesome.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

NEW LIST FOR THE "BACK-UP" RUN (100pcs TOTAL
- 3 for buffer..lost in transit etc = 97 pcs TOTAL)
1- bmwplus (1)
2,3,4- Trapok (3)
5- dinder1 (1)
6- JBT (1)
7- Linus.Syke 
8,9- Janus500 (2)
10- KP-99 (1)
11- phil132 (1)
12- media_mute (1)
13- Yoda2005 (1)
14,15,16,17- jmlab715 (4)
18,19- cyber6 (2)
20,21- Andy_UFO (2)
22- Gerald (1)
23- KP-99 (1)
24- L Dog (1)
25- Bemo (1)
26- EMPECINADO (1)
27- CptSlow (1)
28,29,30,31,32,33,34- 2gee (7)
35- sixtysix (1)
36- Sinner1974 (1)
37- RHnsly88 (1)
38,39- Jesus24 (2)
40- karlitosway2k (1)
41- areaclon (1)
42- Schmitti (1)
43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53- gandalfwr (11)
54- awwfawk (1)
55- Luto (1)
56,57- Bottom of the Ninth (2)
58- strongergodzilla (1)
59- Blues52 (1)
60- Panzer (1)
61,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70- Jake B (10)
71- Dragonboat02 (1)
72- Ninjastar (1)
73,74- Big_Beaux (2)
75,76- rococo (2)
77- mondo (1)
78,79- tifosi (2)
80- bluloo (1)
81,82- derBlake (2)
83- photoshooter (1)
84,85- burnz (2)
86- ChuckSP (1)
87- jdk-mtb (1)
88- mattusss (1)
89- nebulight (1)
90,91,92- ditoy_eagle (3)
93,94- nakamoomin (2)
95- pxl (1)

:-!
PLEASE: DO NOT EDIT AND RE-POST THIS LIST.​


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Just an aside:
> Since a lot of the people in this thread have the other mod, I went ahead and made a separate badge for sigs using that design, so as to preserve exclusivities between the mods ;-)
> 
> _Respectfully, please dont modify the content of the badges aside from resizing._


Thanks for the Badge...Strongergodzilla!:-! I certainly can use this badges!:-!:-d


----------



## ChuckSP (Jul 15, 2011)

Can you add me to the re-run list please! This thing looks awesome and would be great in my 59!


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

strongergodzilla said:


> Just an aside:
> Since a lot of the people in this thread have the other mod, I went ahead and made a separate badge for sigs using that design, so as to preserve exclusivities between the mods ;-)
> _
> Respectfully, please dont modify the content of the badges aside from resizing._


Thanks for the badges!

BTW, How do you get multiple badges to show up in your signature?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

jmlab715 said:


> Thanks for the Badge...Strongergodzilla!:-! I certainly can use this badges!:-!:-d





MashBill said:


> Thanks for the badges!
> 
> BTW, How do you get multiple badges to show up in your signature?


You are all very welcome! And MashBill, you can only use one image at a time for your sig, so to get around this, you need to create an image with all the badges you like and save that. PM if you dont have the programs to do it, id be happy to put one together for you


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

strongergodzilla said:


> You are all very welcome! And MashBill, you can only use one image at a time for your sig, so to get around this, you need to create an image with all the badges you like and save that. PM if you dont have the programs to do it, id be happy to put one together for you


I think I've got it. Thanks again for the badges and the assistance.


----------



## watch888 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi,

Can you pls add me to the re-run list please!
I need one of these!

Thank you.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

This is taking the mod a little further. Done by my buddy Racio. SNZH57 gold bezel insert and hands to the SNZH59 casing:









Sorry this is a fast photo and kinda crappy but you get the image nevertheless! Gold on Black, with the Camel Zulu strap makes it more sophisticated!

JakeB, add me 5 dials!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

ditoy_eagle said:


> This is taking the mod a little further. Done by my buddy Racio. SNZH57 gold bezel insert and hands to the SNZH59 casing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Only one question...Why is your date changing at 4:00?


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

I am not sure, maybe it's the angle of the camera the curved dome may have projected that image. The watch is with Racio now, not with me anymore.


----------



## lawman (Aug 6, 2006)

My two dials were delivered in the Netherlands on the 12th of this month.

Many thanks, Vince & Jake - for both the initiative and the superb execution!

Now, where will I buy the watch(es), which model do I choose - and do I need to sell another watch first? Decisions, decisions... 

Guido S


----------



## MikeyShingles (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey everyone! Just figured I'd chime in here. I picked up the "vintage" fff a couple of weeks ago, threw on a Brady strap and a deployant. I liked that one so much I had to get the "modern" version as well. That one just came in today. I picked it up from Teddyhanna who did a great job modding it further with the red tipped second hand and a GREAT job blasting the case and bracelet. Heres a pic of the two together:


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

MikeyShingles said:


> Hey everyone! Just figured I'd chime in here. I picked up the "vintage" fff a couple of weeks ago, threw on a Brady strap and a deployant. I liked that one so much I had to get the "modern" version as well. That one just came in today. I picked it up from Teddyhanna who did a great job modding it further with the red tipped second hand and a GREAT job blasting the case and bracelet. Heres a pic of the two together:
> View attachment 473522


Nice!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MikeyShingles said:


> Hey everyone! Just figured I'd chime in here. I picked up the "vintage" fff a couple of weeks ago, threw on a Brady strap and a deployant. I liked that one so much I had to get the "modern" version as well. That one just came in today. I picked it up from Teddyhanna who did a great job modding it further with the red tipped second hand and a GREAT job blasting the case and bracelet. Heres a pic of the two together:
> View attachment 473522


That's great! Nice pic of the pair, & neat to see you took the 55 an additional step. Thanks for the pics & enjoy!

RD


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Some nice looking finished work here. I hope everyone is enjoying their spiffy new toys. ;-)

I was initially on the fence, WRT the FFF mod, because I didn't want the exact same watch as most everyone else, so I planned to make a few additional changes.

This one was built with Jake's gorgeous FFF dial (truly beautiful work) and a base SNZH55K1, the stock H/M hands, a white sweep, Yobokies AR coated sapphire crystal, Seiko Oyster and black Bradystrap sailcloth strap with an added deployant, and a solid case back (will probably go sterile at some point).

I satin-finish, bead blasted the case, crown, case back, deployant and bracelet. The bezel was left polished, for a quasi-vintage look and to accent the polished hands.

The bracelet endlinks need a bit of adjustment, but I'm quite happy with the results. I may refinish the original bracelet and see how that looks too.

Currently wearing it on the oyster bracelet.

Hope you like.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

bluloo said:


> Hope you like.


Very much!


----------



## nebulight (May 13, 2009)

Wow, I just found this thread. I'm new to modded Seikos, do I just add myself to the list if I want a dial, or do I PM someone?

Thanks!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Jake B is handling the dials. You can send him a PM or he'll probably see your post in this thread.
See post #990.


----------



## nebulight (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your help photoshooter! I placed my ordered for a SNZH55 and PMed Jake B.


----------



## nebulight (May 13, 2009)

It's hard to tell from the photos, but do you guys think it's possible to take the bezel apart and lume the numerals from below like the original ff or like the ploprof? I think that would add a lot to an already awesome watch. 

Also, does the lime on the hands match the dial (in brightness as well as color and longevity)?

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Daniel Eira (Dec 24, 2008)

Dials arrived in Brazil!!! :-!

Thanks, Vince, Jake and all member which allowed me taking part of this project!!! 

Regards

Daniel


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't know if you share my opinion but this dial and a lookalike lumed bezel insert for a SKX007 would be awesome!


----------



## Martyd (Aug 11, 2006)

Please add me to the run list.


----------



## pam202a (Jul 18, 2011)

in...


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

nebulight said:


> It's hard to tell from the photos, but do you guys think it's possible to take the bezel apart and lume the numerals from below like the original ff or like the ploprof? I think that would add a lot to an already awesome watch.
> 
> Also, does the lime on the hands match the dial (in brightness as well as color and longevity)?
> 
> Thanks guys!!


I've popped the bezel off a few times but was too scared to try and pry out the insert. It looks like it would crack if you forced it. I haven't given up yet though ;-)
In my opinion the lume on the dial matches up very nicely with the hands in terms of color and brilliance.


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

Just got my 59 back from the mail..


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

ice_man said:


> Just got my 59 back from the mail..


Bravo , it's a black beauty ! I love it black, bold n truly makes a statement !


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Bravo , it's a black beauty ! I love it black, bold n truly makes a statement !


Thanks!!!


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

I originally bought this Nato for my Steiny Pilot. But it's too thin for my taste...

But I like it when I tried it on the FFF... Don't know if the color matches, but who cares.. I like it...


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

ice_man said:


> Just got my 59 back from the mail..


Great look.

Just noticed how the little red detail on the dial really makes this watch come to life.


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

nakamoomin said:


> Great look.
> 
> Just noticed how the little red detail on the dial really makes this watch come to life.


I love that little Red Detail.  Will definitely try a red stitched strap soon as well...


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

My last 2 shots of the 59.


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Want....PM sent

Apparently I am too late to the party, if anyone has a dial which won't be used please contact me


----------



## chops1981 (Jan 4, 2007)

PM Sent.


----------



## Noisy Nova (Feb 2, 2008)

My dial arrived today.
Thank you, Jake!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

NEW LIST FOR THE "BACK-UP" RUN (100pcs TOTAL
- 3 for buffer..lost in transit etc = 97 pcs TOTAL)
1- bmwplus (1)
2,3,4- Trapok (3)
5- dinder1 (1)
6- JBT (1)
7- Linus.Syke 
8,9- Janus500 (2)
10- KP-99 (1)
11- phil132 (1)
12- media_mute (1)
13- Yoda2005 (1)
14,15,16,17- jmlab715 (4)
18,19- cyber6 (2)
20,21- Andy_UFO (2)
22- Gerald (1)
23- KP-99 (1)
24- L Dog (1)
25- Bemo (1)
26- EMPECINADO (1)
27- CptSlow (1)
28,29,30,31,32,33,34- 2gee (7)
35- sixtysix (1)
36- Sinner1974 (1)
37- RHnsly88 (1)
38,39- Jesus24 (2)
40- karlitosway2k (1)
41- areaclon (1)
42- Schmitti (1)
43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53- gandalfwr (11)
54- awwfawk (1)
55- Luto (1)
56,57- Bottom of the Ninth (2)
58- strongergodzilla (1)
59- Blues52 (1)
60- Panzer (1)
61,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70- Jake B (10)
71- Dragonboat02 (1)
72- Ninjastar (1)
73,74- Big_Beaux (2)
75,76- rococo (2)
77- mondo (1)
78,79- tifosi (2)
80- bluloo (1)
81,82- derBlake (2)
83- photoshooter (1)
84,85- burnz (2)
86- ChuckSP (1)
87- jdk-mtb (1)
88- mattusss (1)
89- nebulight (1)
90,91,92- ditoy_eagle (3)
93,94- nakamoomin (2)
95- pxl (1)
96,97- OldeCrow (2)

THE LIST for the re-order IS COMPLETE, DONE, FILLED.

:-!
PLEASE: DO NOT EDIT AND RE-POST THIS LIST.
​


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

I need a dial if anyone is selling please pm me


----------



## ebaxe (Jul 18, 2011)

I would like to get a dial too. If anyone is selling, please let me know.


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Great to see that the re-order list was filled so easily.:-!

Jake-
Any ETA for those of us waiting for the second round of dials?

Thanks again for making this happen!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

dinder1 said:


> Great to see that the re-order list was filled so easily.:-!
> 
> Jake-
> Any ETA for those of us waiting for the second round of dials?
> ...


Hey, my pleasure... You're welcome.

Four weeks from yesterday is the delivery date.


----------



## mariusl (Jul 19, 2011)

Want one as well... PM sent


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Hey, my pleasure... You're welcome.
> 
> Four weeks from yesterday is the delivery date.


Great news and thanks for making re-run happen!
PS: PM'ed you!


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

jake b said:


> hey, my pleasure... You're welcome.
> 
> four weeks from yesterday is the delivery date.


can we do the gold dial this time?? Would there be a lot of members willing to order for the fff gold same as the automatik before??


----------



## burnz (Apr 12, 2009)

jmlab715 said:


> can we do the gold dial this time?? Would there be a lot of members willing to order for the fff gold same as the automatik before??


I'm in for a gold dial for sure! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

jmlab715 said:


> can we do the gold dial this time?? Would there be a lot of members willing to order for the fff gold same as the automatik before??


In another thread there is a suggestion for a new "diamond" (vintage look, gold) dial:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/custom-dial-snzh57-524127-12.html

So far, this has come up as a possible alternative:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...ate-edition-available-565103-post4139849.html

New version of the "Spanish FiftyFive" WITH date-window, white lines (NO gold, unfortunately...)

I'm interested in a gold (no-date) diamond dial too. Re-run of the FiftyFive or new design, doesn't matter.
I'm sure Jake has enough on his plate right now, and we should all be very grateful for the work he's put down so far, so it's not like I'm expecting a rerun! 
If anyone else have the contacts/know-how to make this happen please chime in in the other thread.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

ice_man said:


> I love that little Red Detail.  Will definitely try a red stitched strap soon as well...


That could be good too.
However, I'm planning on just red-tipping the second-hand (if I only knew what red paint to use and how...). The use of very little red elsewhere makes the dial pop even more IMHO.
Also I'll probably exchange the crystal for sapphire and get a non-window caseback...


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

jmlab715 said:


> can we do the gold dial this time?? Would there be a lot of members willing to order for the fff gold same as the automatik before??


There's already a gold FFF dial running co-currently at the other thread.


----------



## burnz (Apr 12, 2009)

oceanblue said:


> There's already a gold FFF dial running co-currently at the other thread.


Sorry if I missed it, but I can't find this gold dial ongoing run that you are referring.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

burnz said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but I can't find this gold dial ongoing run that you are referring.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


Unless Burnz is talking about a different thread, here's what's going on in the other thread:

As far as I know a new dial is being sketched. There has been a proposition with gold linework and white text. So far it has gotten some feedback.










It is a very nice dial and it looks "complete" but to my knowledge it's not being run yet.
Have a look in the thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/custom-dial-snzh57-524127-12.html


----------



## Luso308win (Mar 5, 2008)

Lets see what you think about these...
I am trying to merge the "y" from "fifty" with the "f" from "Fathoms".
Without much success (and time!:-d)


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

burnz said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but I can't find this gold dial ongoing run that you are referring.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


There you go Bro.....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-fff-55-automatik-dial-date-edition-available-565103.html


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

My FiftyFive spanish Forum



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mr.Bond (Mar 3, 2008)

nakamoomin said:


> Great look.
> 
> Just noticed how the little red detail on the dial really makes this watch come to life.


I love this dial. Where did you get it?


----------



## Mr.Bond (Mar 3, 2008)

Please add me to it!


----------



## Mr.Bond (Mar 3, 2008)

Jake! PM sent!

Let's do a re-re-run! Count me in.


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

Mr.Bond said:


> Jake! PM sent!
> 
> Let's do a re-re-run! Count me in.


Hi Mr.Bond......here's a tribute to you...LOL!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

oceanblue said:


> Hi Mr.Bond......here's a tribute to you...LOL!


Great pic...Love the reflection of the nice blue sky b-)


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Some people have been mentioning that they'd like to see an applied silver index version in the same quality finish done by the same manufacturer of either these or the original vintage style FFF. 

How many people are really into that? 
There's no reason they couldn't be done, and at the same $30 shipped cost.

Anyone wanna try and drive this post up past 100 pages and start up another list to see who's into that? :think:


----------



## smellytofu (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the world of watches and watch forums, so go easy on me.
I'd like to buy one of these fifty five fathoms dials, particularly the one with the 3,6,9 and 12 Arabic numerals and date between 4 and 5 indices. Who do contact for that?
Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Some people have been mentioning that they'd like to see an applied silver index version in the same quality finish done by the same manufacturer of either these or the original vintage style FFF.
> 
> How many people are really into that?
> There's no reason they couldn't be done, and at the same $30 shipped cost.
> ...


Oh man, if I would have known a version with applied silver was coming I probably would have waited for that. Especially for the same price.

You mean silver borders around the indexes and numbers, correct? Like what ferrissteve did with the "premium" dial in the other thread?

I am happy to have gotten in on the re-run list, but a premium version of this dial for the same price sounds great.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Ninjastar said:


> Oh man, if I would have known a version with applied silver was coming I probably would have waited for that. Especially for the same price.
> 
> You mean silver borders around the indexes and numbers, correct? Like what ferrissteve did with the "premium" dial in the other thread?
> 
> I am happy to have gotten in on the re-run list, but a premium version of this dial for the same price sounds great.


Yes, the same semi-matte finish and Superluminova mix as the previous dials, but with applied "framed" indices :-! Either in the vintage style as the original dials, or in this latest modern style. I've received a bunch of messages asking about it...enough to ask you guys.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Ummm, yes!!!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

OK - I'd pay an go-again on this one :-d

I think I'd need a visual though as I'm on FFF dial saturation :-s

RD


----------



## burnz (Apr 12, 2009)

Jake, I'd like to see a run of dials with gold outline markers for the SNZH57.. That'd be awesome 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Jake B said:


> Yes, the same semi-matte finish and Superluminova mix as the previous dials, but with applied "framed" indices :-! Either in the vintage style as the original dials, or in this latest modern style. I've received a bunch of messages asking about it...enough to ask you guys.


I'd be down for one of the applied index versions of the most recent dial.

Neat idea.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

bluloo said:


> I'd be down for one of the applied index versions of the most recent dial.
> 
> Neat idea.


 +1


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

bluloo said:


> I'd be down for one of the applied index versions of the most recent dial.
> 
> Neat idea.


Cool. I looked into it a little today and the price would indeed be $30 as were all the other versions. 

If it's the vintage style one, then it's a no brainer..all indices applied. If it's the most recent version, then all applied?....or leave the numerals as is and applied for the "teeth" looking indices?


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

I've never handled one, but personally I'm trying to replicate this version of the Blancpain as much as possible:










So if it has applied silver around the indexes and/or numbers, that's what I'd want.


----------



## nebulight (May 13, 2009)

I'd buy one.


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

I would absolutely be down for a silver border one Jake. Please put me down


----------



## Jidonsu (Jul 23, 2010)

I'd be down for one that looks like this.



Ninjastar said:


> I've never handled one, but personally I'm trying to replicate this version of the Blancpain as much as possible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jellytots (Aug 15, 2009)

ice_man said:


> I originally bought this Nato for my Steiny Pilot. But it's too thin for my taste...
> 
> But I like it when I tried it on the FFF... Don't know if the color matches, but who cares.. I like it...


That looks terrific!


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

burnz said:


> Jake, I'd like to see a run of dials with gold outline markers for the SNZH57.. That'd be awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


*
I will 2nd to Burnz' with regards to "I would like to see a another run of dials with GOLD outlining on the indices/markers which is good for the SNZH57.*
*If Jake will start another batch of this dial, can we have the SILVER outline indices Half the quantity and Half on the GOLD?*


----------



## towrist (Dec 24, 2008)

ditto!



burnz said:


> Jake, I'd like to see a run of dials with gold outline markers for the SNZH57.. That'd be awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Jake B said:


> Cool. I looked into it a little today and the price would indeed be $30 as were all the other versions.
> 
> If it's the vintage style one, then it's a no brainer..all indices applied. If it's the most recent version, then all applied?....or leave the numerals as is and applied for the "teeth" looking indices?


Either way could work. Maybe one of the PS experts here could do a mock up of both.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Jake B said:


> If it's the vintage style one, then it's a no brainer..all indices applied. If it's the most recent version, then all applied?....or leave the numerals as is and applied for the "teeth" looking indices?


Something different? 
Feeling blue?

Or maybe go off the grid and do a color that doesn't currently exist in the Blancpain line; pearl? charcoal grey? iridescent puce?


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

I would love to have a blue dial for my SNZH53!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

I like the Blue as well, somebody out there wanna start one?


----------



## ebaxe (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd be in for one silver border dial.


----------



## R^2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Cool. I looked into it a little today and the price would indeed be $30 as were all the other versions.
> 
> If it's the vintage style one, then it's a no brainer..all indices applied. If it's the most recent version, then all applied?....or leave the numerals as is and applied for the "teeth" looking indices?


Hey Jake,

I am in for a new run of the most recent version FF dial with the teeth indices and arabic numerals 12/3/6/9 and applied/framed for both indices AND numbers. That would look really sweet. Or course, another smaller run of the gold applique indices/numbers would be good too.


----------



## cbhood (Feb 19, 2010)

I just got my dial and my 59 I was planning on putting it in, but I'd be interested in one with silver outline. Would like to see a mock up, but might even wait to do the mod on my 59.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

photoshooter said:


> Something different?
> Feeling blue?
> 
> Or maybe go off the grid and do a color that doesn't currently exist in the Blancpain line; pearl? charcoal grey? iridescent puce?


The blue is a beaut, but a difficult & costly feat to get the white on black date :-(

I am in for fully outlined markers though :-!

Here we go again! Giddy up! :-d

RD


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Gents.......another addition to the Seiko FFF mod I proposed in WUS.....if you are interest in it, please place your order there. 
Thanks and sorry for the hijack!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/lim...ml#post4145773


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Well..I've received a lot of feedback going in different directions. These seem to be the main three

1- Gold or silver "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and date @ 3:00
2- Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
3- Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue

If a consensus can be reached and enough people are a go, then giddyup again and start up another list b-) ...In any case the cost delivered would be kept the same as the other versions at $30 shipped anywhere registered.

Finish and lume premium like the first editions, of course.


----------



## ebaxe (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd vote for 2 but in for any of them.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

JakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and date @ 3:00*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:








*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*








1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

Is this new stile with numbers and date at 4 going to be available in GOLD?

thanks


----------



## akakun (Dec 9, 2010)

JakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and date @ 3:00*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
View attachment 479045


*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*
View attachment 479046


1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle


----------



## ebaxe (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm in for one each.


----------



## ebaxe (Jul 18, 2011)

JakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and date @ 3:00*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
View attachment 479045


*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*
View attachment 479046


1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe


----------



## akakun (Dec 9, 2010)

JakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and date @ 3:00 (GOLD)*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
View attachment 479045


*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*
View attachment 479046


1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. akakun

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe


----------



## Luso308win (Mar 5, 2008)

I would be interested in a silver framed indexes dial WITHOUT the inner circle.


----------



## burnz (Apr 12, 2009)

JakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and date @ 3:00 (GOLD)*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
View attachment 479045


*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*
View attachment 479046


1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. akakun

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz


----------



## Jerome T (May 18, 2011)

JakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and date @ 3:00 (GOLD)*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*
Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. akakun
7. Jerome T
8. Jerome T

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

JakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and date @ 3:00 (GOLD)*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*
Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. akakun
7. Jerome T
8. Jerome T

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz


----------



## eas2tin (Jul 26, 2011)

Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFFJakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and date @ 3:00 (GOLD)*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*
Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. akakun
7. Jerome T
8. Jerome T

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz​


----------



## breukelenvr6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the effort. I still hope there will be a gold (or silver) "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices WITHOUT the date... basically the original (spanish or polish) version. Are the project leaders abandoning this?



Jake B said:


> Well..I've received a lot of feedback going in different directions. These seem to be the main three
> 
> 1- Gold or silver "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and date @ 3:00
> 2- Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
> ...


----------



## chronoscan (Jul 22, 2011)

Re: New dial tread for Seiko FFFJakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and date @ 3:00 (GOLD)*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*
Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. akakun
7. Jerome T
8. Jerome T
9. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan​
Thanks to the initiators of this new edition!


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd be in for the originals (spanish-remake) if they were without date-window... 

Anyway, I'm very much for the modern FFF-version 

I'd probably be in for 1 or 2 "modern" (numbers and date at 4:30) with applied indices. 1 Blue and maybe one Black.


----------



## Wilson Bond (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm new here, but i oh-so-want all 3 dials pls!*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and date @ 3:00 (GOLD)*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan
17. Wilson Bond

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*
Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. akakun
7. Jerome T
8. Jerome T
9. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
10. Wilson Bond

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8.Wilson Bond


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

ditoy_eagle said:


> JakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
> *
> 
> Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and date @ 3:00*
> ...


ditoy_eagle, please count me in for 1 Gold Vintage Style FFF dial with applied gold frame indices at 3. Thanks.


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

You can count me in for one blue dial. I would prefer the vintage style, but modern would work for me as well.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn it, Sign me up for a blue dial. Good thing I was dragging my feet on that dial swap.


----------



## R^2 (Jul 24, 2011)

JakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and date @ 3:00 (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. akakun
7. Jerome T
8. Jerome T
9. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
10. Wilson Bond

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi guys, since there is clamor for the original GOLD one WITHOUT the date for a more Retro feel and cleaner dial, I asked JakeB if we do that instead. He Said YES. So I am updating the first sign up list. Those who enlisted, please confirm if you are OK for the Gold without the date. If you prefer one with a date, you can remove your name from the list.

These 3 dials will be the only ones available for this coming RUN as soon as we reach 100. Other suggestions for a new design should be done on a separate thread.

UPDATE:

JakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun - Please confirm if OK with no Date
10. ebaxe
11. burnz - Please confirm if OK with no Date
12. Jerome T - Please confirm if OK with no Date
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm - Please confirm if OK with no Date
15. eas2tin - Please confirm if OK with no Date
16. chronoscan - Please confirm if OK with no Date
17. Wilson Bond - Please confirm if OK with no Date
18. Jmlab715 - Please confirm if OK with no Date

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. akakun
7. Jerome T
8. Jerome T
9. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
10. Wilson Bond

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2


----------



## ebaxe (Jul 18, 2011)

I am ok without date. Thanks.


----------



## R^2 (Jul 24, 2011)

ditoy_eagle said:


> Hi guys, since there is clamor for the original GOLD one WITHOUT the date for a more Retro feel and cleaner dial, I asked JakeB if we do that instead. He Said YES. So I am updating the first sign up list. Those who enlisted, please confirm if you are OK for the Gold without the date. If you prefer one with a date, you can remove your name from the list.
> 
> These 3 dials will be the only ones available for this coming RUN as soon as we reach 100. Other suggestions for a new design should be done on a separate thread.


Hi ditoy_eagle,

If the original gold without date is all go from Jake, I'll take one as well (in addition to the 1 x blue dial above). I have updated the list above as well - see new list below.

UPDATE:

JakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun - Please confirm if OK with no Date
10. ebaxe
11. burnz - Please confirm if OK with no Date
12. Jerome T - Please confirm if OK with no Date
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm - Please confirm if OK with no Date
15. eas2tin - Please confirm if OK with no Date
16. chronoscan - Please confirm if OK with no Date
17. Wilson Bond - Please confirm if OK with no Date
18. Jmlab715 - Please confirm if OK with no Date
19. R^2 - *confirmed *ok with no date.

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. akakun
7. Jerome T
8. Jerome T
9. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
10. Wilson Bond

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2


----------



## burnz (Apr 12, 2009)

UPDATE:

JakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun - Please confirm if OK with no Date
10. ebaxe
11. burnz - OK with no Date
12. Jerome T - Please confirm if OK with no Date
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm - Please confirm if OK with no Date
15. eas2tin - Please confirm if OK with no Date
16. chronoscan - Please confirm if OK with no Date
17. Wilson Bond - Please confirm if OK with no Date
18. Jmlab715 - Please confirm if OK with no Date

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. akakun
7. Jerome T
8. Jerome T
9. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
10. Wilson Bond

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

I'm not clear on what's happening. Is Jake going to do runs of all 3 dials? Or the 1st dial out of the 3 to get 100 slots filled? 

Side note: My SNZH55K1 I bought last week from Blue Dial died this morning. I don't think it was magnetized so I have no idea how that happened. It worked perfectly for 9 days after delivery. Good thing I didn't do the mod yet because the repair will be covered by Blue Dial's warranty. I hope that's the only hiccup with this 7S36B because I assume changing the dial voids their 3 year warranty.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Well as all dials done in the past, we need to reach 100 before they can be ordered. The list that reaches that will be done ahead of course. We actually need 95 signed up, because 5 is for backup purposes.

UPDATE:

JakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun - Please confirm if OK with no Date
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T - Please confirm if OK with no Date
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm - Please confirm if OK with no Date
15. eas2tin - Please confirm if OK with no Date
16. chronoscan - Please confirm if OK with no Date
17. Wilson Bond - Please confirm if OK with no Date
18. Jmlab715 
19. R^2 
20. breukelenvr6

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. akakun
7. Jerome T
8. Jerome T
9. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
10. Wilson Bond

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Jmlab715


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

ditoy_eagle,
I confirm without the date. That's even better for me. Also, count me in for 1 on the Modern Style BLUE. Thanks.


----------



## breukelenvr6 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm adding myself to the list. Thx.

UPDATE:

JakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun - Please confirm if OK with no Date
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T - Please confirm if OK with no Date
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm - Please confirm if OK with no Date
15. eas2tin - Please confirm if OK with no Date
16. chronoscan - Please confirm if OK with no Date
17. Wilson Bond - Please confirm if OK with no Date
18. Jmlab715 - Please confirm if OK with no Date
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. akakun
7. Jerome T
8. Jerome T
9. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
10. Wilson Bond

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2


----------



## weelj9999 (May 3, 2011)

Please count me in for one *Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD).
Thanks!

*


ditoy_eagle said:


> Well as all dials done in the past, we need to reach 100 before they can be ordered. The list that reaches that will be done ahead of course. We actually need 95 signed up, because 5 is for backup purposes.
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> ...


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

No date? Woohoo!
I'm interested in 2x vintage and 1 + 1 modern!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, maybe when the count reaches to around 80+ dials. This will enable us to determine those who enlisted but are not interested or active anymore. And we will just pass on the dials to those who are still with us in the project.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATE:

JakeB all payments are to you of course. I will just start a list now.
*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Jmlab715
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05


----------



## akakun (Dec 9, 2010)

Confirmed with no date


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

Confirm NO DATE for me as well -thanks for the work!!


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

OK I'm IN .
CONFIRMED


----------



## akakun (Dec 9, 2010)

Dont update the list ditoy_eagle said 

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, yeah I am constantly updating the signup sheet as you can see. And people are sending PM's. Better organized this way. We will get there guys, the list is getting filled up fast.


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll commit for a modern dial in blue  cuz it just looks so sweet


----------



## Wilson Bond (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm ok with no-date :-!


----------



## hansen05 (Jun 19, 2011)

I am in for one vintage style and one modern style blue :-!


----------



## Jerome T (May 18, 2011)

Confirmed with no date! (Better)


----------



## Sportster (Jul 2, 2011)

Can I be placed on the list for the *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @4*? I missed out on the first 2 runs, and would like to get a dial please. Who do I need to contact to be added and send payment to?


----------



## xarby (Apr 20, 2009)

One for me , please...

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*

txs


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh man I really thought I was done with these, and ya gotta go for yet another refresh o|

Please put me down for the Blue modern / date @ 4

Did Jake even say he can do a blue one :think: :-d

OK rock on!

Thank you! 

RD


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah Jake was the one who offered these 3 dials above. Placing you on the updated list below:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Jmlab715
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli


----------



## Sportster (Jul 2, 2011)

Quick question: Is the 100 dial minimum for each of the three styles (total of 300 dials)? Or is it just a order of 100 of any of the three dials combined?


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Of course 100 for each dial, actually 95 dials is our limit as 5pcs per design should ace as a backup and allowance.


----------



## watch888 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi,

"Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue"

May I know is this dial face blue ?

Tks.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

This just in from the other dial thread:

Forum-user boga commented that the Spanish forum (RpT) is considering a second run of the original Spanish dial as well. They have gathered interest for 26 dials already and the RpT user "McNulty" says they have indicated (presumably to Jake) that they want to reserve 30 dials for their members.

If they were to join up with us, we'd have over 50 on the list for the original dial (applied indices).. There have been some questions for sketches and pictures over there, if anyone can do a quick PS of what the dial might look like it'd be of great interest to them as well as us. Maybe they'd be in for even more. 

Hopefully we'd then be able to fill the list for the "vintage" dial within a week or two! 

link to spanish forum thread:


boga said:


> Hello:
> 
> This is the link to the Spanish dial for FFF in the Spanisf Forum RpT (I'm one on the list). We are, at the moment 26 interested.
> 
> Posible 2ª conjunta para pedir esfera Fifty Fathoms para Seiko.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

JakeB told me earlier that the Spanish forum order will merge with ours here. That's additional, around 30 dials for now.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

PS, the 57 is in stock on fleabay. OK price as well:
SEIKO 330FT VINTAGE LOOK SUBMARINER DIVERS WATCH | eBay


----------



## niconico (Feb 3, 2011)

count me in for one (1) *Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)*


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

ditoy_eagle said:


> JakeB told me earlier that the Spanish forum order will merge with ours here. That's additional, around 30 dials for now.


Edit: Great, misunderstood you the first time


----------



## rcm60 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and date @ 3:00 (GOLD)

*
rcm60: Please add my name to the above list - will make payment to Jake B


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Jmlab715
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun


----------



## watch888 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi ditoy_eagle,

Pls count me in (1) Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue

Tks.


----------



## phil132 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello ditoy_eagle

Please count me in for (1) *Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD) 
*and for (1) *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*
thank you very much !


----------



## Madri (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi *ditoy_eagle*,

I've PM you for (1) one Vintage Style Dial 

Thanks a lot !


----------



## pxl (Jun 3, 2011)

Dear ditoy_eagle

Please sign me up for *Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD) 
*& *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*
thanks.​


----------



## Profeus (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,

Please also sign me up for *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*
thanks.


----------



## way2fast (Jul 27, 2006)

ditoy_eagle,

Pls count me in (1) Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue

Thanks.


----------



## 36zero (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi ditoy_eagle,

Please count me in, 1 x *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*

Tks


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

Edit: To prevent any clutter or confusion, I deleted my original post as it was already addressed by ditoy_eagle.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi JBT, JakeB told me that to start another discussion might take too long again. You are welcome to start your own thread to open a discussion for another dial.

I already put out a note about it:
_ 3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!_


----------



## wetnose (Mar 13, 2011)

Is the blue dial going to be a matte (i.e. non-shiny) or is it going to be glossy (i.e. shimmers - changes depending on light?) ? Very interested to find out...


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

We will know once JakeB presents technical drawing of the Blue dial.

In the meantime, everybody should hunt for their SNZH-series watches already. Here's my first batch of SNZH 53-55-57-59-60 eagerly waiting for the dials


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

wetnose said:


> Is the blue dial going to be a matte (i.e. non-shiny) or is it going to be glossy (i.e. shimmers - changes depending on light?) ? Very interested to find out...



I'm hoping that we can do blue sunburst for the same price... I've put in a few enquiries to the manufacturer and waiting for replies.


----------



## burnz (Apr 12, 2009)

Jake B said:


> I'm hoping that we can do blue sunburst for the same price... I've put in a few enquiries to the manufacturer and waiting for replies.


Oooh yes, blue sunburst would be awesome.. Won't mind paying a little premium for it too 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

burnz said:


> Oooh yes, blue sunburst would be awesome.. Won't mind paying a little premium for it too
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Me too!


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

dinder1 said:


> Me too!


 Me three.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Please put me down for one: Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue

Thanks


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Please also sign me up for *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*
thanks.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. migman
87. ejoy
88. klaro79
89. 2gee
90. 2gee

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. migman
43. Chye
44. Chye
45. klaro79
46. fastward
47. 2gee
48. Jidonsu

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Jmlab715
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. migman
42. Jota
43. areaclon
44. sharkfin


----------



## wetnose (Mar 13, 2011)

A blue sunburst would be awesome. Even if it costs 20% more.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree on sunburst! Great if for the same cost. Good if 10-20% more expensive.


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi gentlemen, as ways of introduction, here's a long time lurker, happy owner of a FFF thanks to the good job by RpT in Spain and JakeB. I had told Jake when it was first discussed that I may be down for a blue dial. He has now referred me to this thread and to ditoy_eagle, so here I am if you kindly allow me.

You could count me in for 1 (one) Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue

Ditoy_eagle, I will appreciate if you'd let me know if it is ok for me to join the list. If that is the case, then I'd jump into the caseback thread as well.

Thanks to you all


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Of course, added to the list already


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

Appreciated, thanks a lot. J


----------



## areaclon (Jun 15, 2011)

Please count me in for one new dial "Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue"
thank you very much !


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, haven't followed this in a while and I like whats happening. ;-)

I'm in for *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4pm* x 1
and also *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4pm in blue* x1

Thanks.
Dave.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

sharkfin, you are #37 on the second dial coz somebody dropped out from the list. Just updated the list now


----------



## Jidonsu (Jul 23, 2010)

Please add me to the list for this, thanks!. *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4

*


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

I'd like to be added on the list as well. PM sent sir. Thanks.


----------



## ninetoes (May 19, 2011)

hi ditoy,

please add me to the list for the following as well:

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4pm* x 1
*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4pm in blue* x1

cheers!
NT


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. Chye
43. Chye
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Jmlab715
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. areaclon
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey amigo...Your PM box is filled up. Gimme a shout when you can, please.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

put me down for 1x *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4


thx 
*


----------



## g_saz (Apr 28, 2010)

Please add me to the list for: *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue

*Thanks!*


*


----------



## R^2 (Jul 24, 2011)

@Ditoy_Eagle - please add me to 1 x *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4* as well. Might as well get it too ...


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Ditoy! ;-)


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

UPDATE:

*GOLD DIALS LIST, we will announce payment info for this list in a day or two so keep this thread bookmarked*. 

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. Chye
43. Chye
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Jmlab715
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. areaclon
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

jake mentioned that its possible to do a silver "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date a few pages before ...

I would be interested in one of these if there are enough other members to fill such a list as well


----------



## KP-99 (Jun 27, 2011)

Bagheera said:


> jake mentioned that its possible to do a silver "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date a few pages before ...
> 
> I would be interested in one of these if there are enough other members to fill such a list as well


That would be my favorite.

I would be interested in such a "vintage style" FFF dial with applied indices and (important!) *no date* !

I have ordered a modern style with date and I would like to have another one quiet different to that dial.

Perhaps, there are enough customers for such a dial.

Regards,
KP-99


----------



## Cutwater (Jul 28, 2011)

Could someone please put me on the list for: *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue

*I appreciate it! Hoping it won't be too long!*
*


----------



## omegaprime (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi ditoy_eagle.

Please include me in the list for: *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4* x 1

Thanks.


----------



## klaro79 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi there,

just to clarify: the vintage does have an date or not? Because first it says _*Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)*_
and then _*I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:*_ /

Maybe it is just me who is confused here.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

The original proposition was for a FFF spanish with date @ 3.
But after merging this rerun with the other project Link it was asked if the ones already on the list would be okay with a no-date version instead. This was confirmed.

The FFF "vintage" (which is a rerun of the spanish but with applied indices) is to my knowledge WITHOUT date.

The other two dials in this thread ("modern" versions) are WITH date (@ 4:30)


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

klaro79 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> just to clarify: the vintage does have an date or not? Because first it says _*Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)*_
> and then _*I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:*_ /
> ...


nakamoomin is correct.

If you my post, there is an attachment there showing the dial, GOLD, NO NUMBERS and NO DATE.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already ONLY for the 1st GOLD DIAL LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.


----------



## burnz (Apr 12, 2009)

PM to Jake B sent! 


---
- Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

He he. seems people are quick to respond. JakeB's in-box is full already...
Better try later...

Ps: anyone know if the method is the same as previous projects by Jake?
Then I won't have to spam him with PMs...


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Ditoy Eagle bro. Pls add me for 01off Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue. 

Can I ask to clarify my doubts regarding the re-run of e spanish dial w applied indices. Does applied indices mean applied lume e usual way n not applied lume on raised markers ?


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Can I ask to clarify my doubts regarding the re-run of e spanish dial w applied indices. Does applied indices mean applied lume e usual way n not applied lume on raised markers ?


I believe the rerun will feature applied indices in gold and lumed. The original "spanish" had printed indices (lumed as well).

This version will feature golden applied indices, but how much they will be raised compared to the original version I don't know.. I would suspect the difference to be noticable, though.


----------



## akakun (Dec 9, 2010)

I cant to send the pm because Jake B has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Ditoy eagle bro. Pls put me on for 01off Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 n 01'more off(add to No.48, total 02off ) Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in Blue.


Abt e "vintage style" FFF, is e script above numeral 6 going to ve "Automatik", "100metres" or going to ve something like "Rotor Sysystem", "Water 55 Resist " ?


----------



## niconico (Feb 3, 2011)

PM'd JakeB for the payment instructions, awaiting response.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Add me in :



*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. Chye
43. Chye
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. tanwill


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

@ JakeB:
Hey amigo! Your PM box is full. 

If you like to do this the same way as with previous dials, I could PayPal you the money to the same account.

Is it still 30 USD per dial?


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already ONLY for the 1st GOLD DIAL LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. Chye
43. Chye
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Jmlab715
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. areaclon
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr


----------



## 1080 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,
first of all, sorry for not reading all of the 53 sites in this thread but i am new here to the Board and i want to order one of the *Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)* dials as well for my Seiko .
Is it possible and do you send them to Germany as well?

Regards


----------



## s(eiko)tefan (Aug 10, 2011)

Hallo @ all, a little off the topic, sorry - but for a future dial design it would be great to have the "no radiations" sign in it! Am i alone with this idea?


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,

Please add my for 1 piece of *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ .*

And one question... For a Modern style in blue no attachment avaliable????

Thanks!!


----------



## AntFarm (Aug 11, 2011)

Please add me to the list for the black

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4

May I please have payment info*

Tony


----------



## Tanglewood (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello!

Please include me for 1 pc *Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*
Please include me for 1 pc *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...l-tread-seiko-fff-5848830482_f8267860ef_m.jpg
This makes it 2 pcs altogether.

Thanks!

Jon (Tanglewood)


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Has Jake responded back to anyone yet? I just want to make sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## Mora (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new here today and hope that it's not too late to add me to the list. I have really fallen for the FFF look.

Please include me for:

2 x Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)

And 

2 x black Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4

This makes it 4 pcs altogether.

Thanks!
Mora


----------



## niconico (Feb 3, 2011)

Still awaiting for JakeB's response re payment instructions...


----------



## akakun (Dec 9, 2010)

Still awaiting for JakeB's response re payment instructions...too


----------



## R^2 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have PM'ed Jake B for payment instructions as well for the gold dial and waiting for his response. I think he is a little tied up at the moment, so be patient guys. He will get around to it.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

I will respond to all of your messages regarding these dials this weekend. I also have an extremely busy work schedule, and expecting my first daughter to be born at any time, and these projects are done in my spare time, of which I don't have very much lately.

Please, fellas...and I say this with all due respect  ...if you don't get a response right away, then please, there's no need to follow up with more messages and emails.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Congrats to You, Daddy Jake ! Bet u r nervous n anxious to meet your newborn soon!


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

I would like 1 Piece *Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
and 1 piece **Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4

Total 2 pieces. *


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey fellas. PMs are up to date now, but I only received messages from 15 people...


----------



## 1080 (Aug 11, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Hey fellas. PMs are up to date now, but I only received messages from 15 people...


Hey Jake, can you send me the payment instructions too please.


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

payment instructions...????


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

I received the PM today, and it was pretty much exactly like last time.

I really feel Jake should approve this first, he may have a system for this, but the procedure is the same as for the other dials handled by Jake.

You PayPal 30 USD per dial and put something like: "payment for FFF dial - [WuS-username]" in the subject field and then something like "Payment for x pcs FFF vintage dial for Seiko - forumuser: [WuS-username] Thanks Jake!" in the message field.

My [WuS-username] is "nakamoomin", gettit?

Jakes PayPal-account is the same as he's used before (I'm NOT going to list it here, check your old PMs from Jake)

For those of you who HAVEN'T dealt with Jake before: PM him! He's cleared space in his Inbox for YOU!  The rest should probably do the same...

#cantwaitfordialstoarrive #veryexcited


----------



## R^2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jake - my gold FFF dial has been paid.


----------



## niconico (Feb 3, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Hey fellas. PMs are up to date now, but I only received messages from 15 people...


Hi Jake, PM resent...


----------



## paulyc (Jul 20, 2011)

I had some questions for you Jake.. PM sent.


----------



## Matt2510z (Aug 15, 2011)

Please include me for 1 pc *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already ONLY for the 1st GOLD DIAL LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. Chye
43. Chye
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Jmlab715
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. areaclon
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr


----------



## roskopf (Mar 23, 2011)

It is too late to be in the list?

For the dial "*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4"*

I'm sorry, I'm just discovering the post...


----------



## 1080 (Aug 11, 2011)

@ditoy_eaglei
dont received a pm with the payment instruction for the gold dial. i just send a mail to jake but no answer till now...


----------



## panco (May 2, 2011)

I'm a tad late I know but here are my pics with the mandatory bradystrap :


----------



## nebulight (May 13, 2009)

Very nice. It does seem that the Brady strap is mandatory, lol. Looks great!!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

1080 said:


> @ditoy_eaglei
> dont received a pm with the payment instruction for the gold dial. i just send a mail to jake but no answer till now...


Don't worry as long as you are in the list you are assured of getting the dial. JakeB is just busy with all the PMs. Since you are still down on the list, be patient.


----------



## ChuckSP (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome! Can't wait to get mine! Anyone know when the second round of this dial is due in? Last I heard was mid August but have not heard the latest estimates.


----------



## bmwplus (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, more or less is now. Waiting too ...


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Think the FFF looks better with a sterile back case over the clear glass.
Just my opinion.


----------



## bmwplus (Sep 20, 2010)

tanwill said:


> Think the FFF looks better with a sterile back case over the clear glass.
> Just my opinion.


Me too:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/limited-edition-case-back-seiko-fff-565975.html


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

tanwill said:


> Think the FFF looks better with a sterile back case over the clear glass.
> Just my opinion.


Where did you get that caseback? Wil any 7s26/36 caseback fit this watch?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Catching up on the PMs tomorrow again fellas. I've been so sick today that I couldn't even find the strength to sit up and type.


----------



## niconico (Feb 3, 2011)

Payment sent, get well soon Jake B!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already ONLY for the 1st GOLD DIAL LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Jmlab715
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. areaclon
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. yw_park


----------



## andreas-a (Oct 20, 2010)

Is it too late to be in the list?
I would like the *:*
*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*


----------



## niconico (Feb 3, 2011)

nakamoomin said:


> Where did you get that caseback? Wil any 7s26/36 caseback fit this watch?


+1, where can we get a sterile case back for an SNZH? Will a 7S26 case back fit?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

After a difficult night, my wife is in the hospital right now, and may or may not be having our first-born child. I'll get back to things in the next couple of days as time will allow.

Big thanks,

Jake B


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife.


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

Don't worry with this, take care of you and yours. We are thinking about y'all!



Jake B said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After a difficult night, my wife is in the hospital right now, and may or may not be having our first-born child. I'll get back to things in the next couple of days as time will allow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Beaux (Jun 15, 2011)

Jake,

Wishing your wife and you a speedy delivery and a healthy baby... Family is #1..

Very best regards,....Big_Beaux


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

For jAke, I'm on also on the Spanish lIst but I only need one dial, please tell me how to proceed with payment thank you and good luck for your baby!!


----------



## ibrando (Jan 11, 2011)

Congratulations! Enjoy it!

My wife and I just went through it (first born) 3.5months ago.

Our thoughts are with you.

Cheers,
Brandon.



Jake B said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After a difficult night, my wife is in the hospital right now, and may or may not be having our first-born child. I'll get back to things in the next couple of days as time will allow.
> 
> ...


----------



## mfer (Jun 22, 2007)

Jake. Hope everything pulls through ok. I was in the NICU with my son for 2 weeks. I know how it feels man.






Also, whomever is managing the list, please put me down for a blue dial when time permits. Thanks.


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

Jake B said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After a difficult night, my wife is in the hospital right now, and may or may not be having our first-born child. I'll get back to things in the next couple of days as time will allow.
> 
> ...


Jake, Our best hopes and prayers are with you for your wife. We pray for a safe delivery and a healthy baby!


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

My prayers for your family Jake. Hope everything turns out well.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already ONLY for the 1st GOLD DIAL LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Jmlab715
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. areaclon
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. yw_park
53. Lutek
54. Lutek
55. mfer


----------



## Jerome T (May 18, 2011)

I do not find it, how much payment to Jake? Pls help me!
I sent the money tomorrow!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey fellas...Still waiting for a LOT of people from list #1 to contact me for further instruction before we get going.


----------



## Lutek (May 20, 2006)

Jake B said:


> Hey fellas...Still waiting for a LOT of people from list #1 to contact me for further instruction before we get going.


...and I am on the wait list, ready to send the money So if somebody won't take it I will. Just waiting for the green light..

Best!


----------



## elqqqq (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi. 

Is it possible to add me to the waiting list for the gold dial? Super interested.


----------



## nebulight (May 13, 2009)

Since this thread is multiple dials, what about the second run of the original dial? I'm just curious to see what the ETA on shipment is since I've already paid and was told shipping would be in about 4 weeks. I'm in no rush, but I'm waiting on moving forward with my Lumed bezel project until I have the dial in hand so I can best attempt to match the lume.

Thanks!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I messaged jake about that dial the other day, he got back to me saying he is waiting on delivery of the second run, at which point it will ship! Just the waiting game now 



nebulight said:


> Since this thread is multiple dials, what about the second run of the original dial? I'm just curious to see what the ETA on shipment is since I've already paid and was told shipping would be in about 4 weeks. I'm in no rush, but I'm waiting on moving forward with my Lumed bezel project until I have the dial in hand so I can best attempt to match the lume.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## KAOS (Aug 11, 2011)

guys buying few dials, if you are going to built GOLD TONE FFFs, please PM me in advance!
i'll take one, it would be a nicest first-seiko-to-own=)


----------



## TheGonzo (Aug 23, 2011)

Also, interested in buying a gold toned FFF. Thanks!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already ONLY for the 1st GOLD DIAL LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. 
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. areaclon
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. yw_park
53. Lutek
54. Lutek
55. mfer
56. Myron55
57. fansei
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei


----------



## Myron55 (Aug 25, 2011)

Please put me down for 1 X *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*

As I understand I now wait for the slots for the blue dial to fill to approx 100 and await instructions to pm JakeB to arrange payment, is this correct?


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

Myron55 said:


> Please put me down for 1 X *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
> 
> As I understand I now wait for the slots for the blue dial to fill to approx 100 and await instructions to pm JakeB to arrange payment, is this correct?


Yup, that's pretty much how it works.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys..I received enough responses to go proceed. I approved the TD and gave the green light to the manufacturer today for production of the gold dial with raised indices. :-!


----------



## fansei (Oct 11, 2008)

ditoy_eagle has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.
Hi ! I would like to buy " Modern style dial with applied indices and date @4 " - 4 pcs. and 4 psc. " in blue " . Could You add me for waiting list for " Gold vitage dial " ( 2psc. ) ?

Thanks

Regards


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Hey guys..I received enough responses to go proceed. I approved the TD and gave the green light to the manufacturer today for production of the gold dial with raised indices. :-!


Nice!

I just sent my payment in. Thanks for everything, Jake!

And it looks like we are almost there with the *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4* dial.


----------



## wilko (Aug 20, 2011)

hi.could you please put me down for one modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @4.many thanx.


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

paid for 20 dials


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already ONLY for the 1st GOLD DIAL LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei
92. wilko
93. mikxc
94. Billyidol

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. 
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. areaclon
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. yw_park
53. Lutek
54. Lutek
55. mfer
56. Myron55
57. fansei
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei


----------



## mikxc (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Ditoy,

Please sign me up for *1 pc **Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4

*Thanks!


----------



## akakun (Dec 9, 2010)

Jake B said:


> Hey guys..I received enough responses to go proceed. I approved the TD and gave the green light to the manufacturer today for production of the gold dial with raised indices. :-!


Good news, thanks Jake B


----------



## Tornasol (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi detoy_eagle, I come from the Spanish forum as some other members over here. Would you please put me down for *_one Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue_* Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

just a few to go on the modern black dial


----------



## hasteys (Aug 28, 2011)

I sent PM to ditoy_eagle.

i want *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 *dial.

and check my PM and SIGN UP my name.

THANKS!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already ONLY for the 1st GOLD DIAL LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei
92. wilko
93. mikxc
94. Billyidol
95. gandalfwr
96. gandalfwr
97. hastys

SLOTS FOR THE BLACK DIAL Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED. PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.


*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. 
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. areaclon
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. yw_park
53. Lutek
54. Lutek
55. mfer
56. Myron55
57. fansei
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. Tornasol


----------



## oink (May 13, 2011)

wrong thread sorry


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

ditoy_eagle said:


> SLOTS FOR THE BLACK DIAL Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED. PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.


Great!

Now that the list is done, can we discuss possibly removing the inner white circle on the modern dial for this run? I know I'm not the first one to mention this, but I do think the dial would look better without that white circle. The Blancpain doesn't have that circle either.

If people on the list reject this idea, I'm still happy with the dial as it is overall. Just putting it out there.


----------



## AntFarm (Aug 11, 2011)

Ninjastar said:


> Great!
> 
> Now that the list is done, can we discuss possibly removing the inner white circle on the modern dial for this run? I know I'm not the first one to mention this, but I do think the dial would look better without that white circle. The Blancpain doesn't have that circle either.
> 
> If people on the list reject this idea, I'm still happy with the dial as it is overall. Just putting it out there.


I have to agree BP does not have it...


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

AntFarm said:


> I have to agree BP does not have it...


Actually BP has a marked circle on its "500 Fathoms" model
Also the "FF" and the "Aqua Lung" dials has a raised center circle and a sunburst-ish texture that emphasizes this. 
In one way I think the ring captures the "feel" of BP even though it is not a direct "copy". I think works very well as an "hommage" to BP's modern offerings.

Personally, I fear that the FFF "modern" could look a little "anemic" with a flat black dial without the circle...

EDIT - On closer inspection (see bottom picture) it seems that the "ring" is nowhere near as pronounced as the photos over at BP might indicate. I'm also FOR no-ring if at all possible.. 






















On the other hand.. It doesn't look as pronounced on THIS image...


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

nakamoomin said:


> Also the "FF" and the "Aqua Lung" dials has a raised center circle and a sunburst-ish texture that emphasizes this.
> In one way I think the ring captures the "feel" of BP even though it is not a direct "copy". I think works very well as an "hommage" to BP's modern offerings.


I understand what you mean, but on the other hand I feel the white circle comes across as a cheap way of replicating the Blancpain FF's raised center circle.

I have a similar raised center circle on my Hamilton Khaki King, and it's pretty seamless in that you don't really see the outline of the circle when you glance at the watch. It definitely doesn't resemble a printed white circle. It's there to give the dial texture. But the printed white circle doesn't accomplish that.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

The BACK-UP RUN of the modern style dial begins shipping today.


----------



## bmwplus (Sep 20, 2010)

I guess you're referring to this: pag. 52, post #1025
Good news, thanks Jake!!


Jake B said:


> The BACK-UP RUN of the modern style dial begins shipping today.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

All shipped today.


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Jake! :-!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

I dont think we should change the desing of the dial at this point! 

I would like to have mine with that circle ...


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Jake B said:


> All shipped today.


Eeeeeexcellent! Any estimates on shipping time? 14 days?


----------



## KAOS (Aug 11, 2011)

please put me up to the waitlist for *Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*thanks guys!


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

nakamoomin said:


> On the other hand.. It doesn't look as pronounced on THIS image...


YES! This is what I want our dial to look like (that was the whole point of this, right?). Applied indices and no white center circle. It looks much more elegant this way without that circle IMO.


----------



## 1080 (Aug 11, 2011)

can you add me to the "*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4"* waiting list please.


----------



## SxSDoublegun (Oct 10, 2009)

Come on folks, sign up for the blue dial. My 53 needs a new outlook on life.

Max


----------



## paulyc (Jul 20, 2011)

Ninjastar said:


> YES! This is what I want our dial to look like (that was the whole point of this, right?). Applied indices and no white center circle. It looks much more elegant this way without that circle IMO.


No offense but "that was the whole point of this, right?" .. You're the first person I even heard bring this up 2 days ago.. The attachment image has been applied to the list since it started... 
*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046
Why are you trying to change it now? Perhaps you can get some noise for this new circle-less dial going, but I don't see why change, slow down, or confuse what's nearly a full list of people I'm sure waiting for this run to get going!... ;-)


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

NO MORE CHANGING OF THE DIAL, if you guys can read #3- no discussions of new dial here. You guys can create your own thread about it. It's good to be nice and democratic about it but it takes time for all these changes to materialize. We will need to inform EVERYBODY who enlisted about the change, and for sure not 100% will agree so how's that?!

The list has been closed already, no time to make changes. All who enlisted have read my notes #1-#3 before signing up, right?


Updating:

ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already ONLY for the 1st GOLD DIAL LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei
92. wilko
93. mikxc
94. Billyidol
95. gandalfwr
96. gandalfwr
97. hastys

SLOTS FOR THE BLACK DIAL Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED. PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.

Wait list for the Modern style black dial:

1. Slant
2. 1080

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. 
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. areaclon
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. yw_park
53. Lutek
54. Lutek
55. mfer
56. Myron55
57. fansei
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. Tornasol


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

paulyc said:


> No offense but "that was the whole point of this, right?" .. You're the first person I even heard bring this up 2 days ago.. The attachment image has been applied to the list since it started...
> *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
> *Attachment 479046
> Why are you trying to change it now? Perhaps you can get some noise for this new circle-less dial going, but I don't see why change, slow down, or confuse what's nearly a full list of people I'm sure waiting for this run to get going!... ;-)


It's all good. I'm fine with the dial with the circle.

I just thought without the circle is a slight improvement and an easy change and I'm not the first to mention it if you look through the entire thread. Also when Jake first introduced the 3 new dials, the vintage dial originally had a date window and a couple people suggested no date and that was immediately approved. In fact it's still quoted in the list post that ditoy_eagle keeps reposting. So I don't see how my suggestion was any different.

_"I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045" _

No worries though and I had no intention of delaying the run.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

It's all good guys, no offense meant to anybody of course, I just put the words in Blue and BOLD so all can read it, but I am in no way shouting or pissed. I am still all smiling   

We just need to stay focused so that the dial production can start the soonest. Anybody is welcome to start another design in another thread surely! In fact if you see my posts here in WUS, I am also included in the other FFF mod parts like the caseback and the bezel.


----------



## ryancharles (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking for advice on color for stitching on Brady Strap. My choices are Black/Steel/Platinum/White. I was just wondering what other people are getting out there.


----------



## pxl (Jun 3, 2011)

Depends on your case & dial combination, I guess. I have all black for my snzh55 & platinum for snzh59. I also suggest going for a RHD deployant. Best combination ever.


----------



## 1080 (Aug 11, 2011)

Can you add me to the wait list for the Modern style black dial please.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

On a side note...
Anyone notice their Bradystrap being dark brown and not black?
I ordered a black-on-black sailcloth strap and when compared to the bezel and a black Moleskine notepad it looks like a dark greyish brown, definitely not black. It doesn't show very well in fluorescent lighting, but under incandescent ant sunlight it's quite pronounced...

Am I the only one with this issue or is this the way it's supposed to be?


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

A while back there was some discussion on the shade of blue for the dial and whether it would be sunburst or not. I know Jake was looking into it. Does anyone know what the outcome was? Will it be a sunburst dial? Maybe just a navy blue matt dial? Gloss dial?


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

pbj204 said:


> A while back there was some discussion on the shade of blue for the dial and whether it would be sunburst or not. I know Jake was looking into it. Does anyone know what the outcome was? Will it be a sunburst dial? Maybe just a navy blue matt dial? Gloss dial?


I believe the outcome was that there was a consensus for blue sunburst., but as you said Jake would check the possibilities and cost. (I think same cost as regular flat blue was indicated).


----------



## SxSDoublegun (Oct 10, 2009)

nakamoomin said:


> I believe the outcome was that there was a consensus for blue sunburst., but as you said Jake would check the possibilities and cost. (I think same cost as regular flat blue was indicated).


Would be nice to have a definitive answer on this.
Flat dark blue?
Metalic blue?
Sunburst metalic blue?
5H26 flat dark blue-black?

Mr. Eagle, in you next correspondance with Jake, would you inquire?

Max


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

nakamoomin said:


> On a side note...
> Anyone notice their Bradystrap being dark brown and not black?
> I ordered a black-on-black sailcloth strap and when compared to the bezel and a black Moleskine notepad it looks like a dark greyish brown, definitely not black. It doesn't show very well in fluorescent lighting, but under incandescent ant sunlight it's quite pronounced...
> 
> Am I the only one with this issue or is this the way it's supposed to be?


My black Brady Strap is definitely black regardless of the light source.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

JakeB will inform us of the Blue dial when he has an update already. I myself don't know also.


----------



## pxl (Jun 3, 2011)

MashBill said:


> My black Brady Strap is definitely black regardless of the light source.


Checked it in the sunlight on the way to work. Mine looks black also.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

NO MORE CHANGING OF THE DIAL, if you guys can read #3- no discussions of new dial here. You guys can create your own thread about it. It's good to be nice and democratic about it but it takes time for all these changes to materialize. We will need to inform EVERYBODY who enlisted about the change, and for sure not 100% will agree so how's that?!

The list has been closed already, no time to make changes. All who enlisted have read my notes #1-#3 before signing up, right?


Updating:

ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already ONLY for the 1st GOLD DIAL LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei
92. wilko
93. mikxc
94. Billyidol
95. gandalfwr
96. gandalfwr
97. hastys

SLOTS FOR THE BLACK DIAL Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED. PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.

Wait list for the Modern style black dial:

1. Slant
2. 1080
3. fundamentalman
4. otokejr
5. Yitbos76

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. areaclon
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. yw_park
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76


----------



## Lutek (May 20, 2006)

Move on *Bl**ue*!!!

Meanwhile my FFF 57 on Richmond style rubber.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

Ninjastar said:


> Now that the list is done, can we discuss possibly removing the inner white circle on the modern dial for this run? I know I'm not the first one to mention this, but I do think the dial would look better without that white circle. The Blancpain doesn't have that circle either.


I'm quoting this message because I agree with it.

I'm on the list (and already waiting) for de gold vintage dial.

One of the reasons why I didn't also listed on the modern dial was because of the inner circle (the other was because I liked the golden version). I guess this suggestion was not to change the design of the almost full list of the modern dial, but to change the design in case of a new list (as already there is a new list making for de vintage dial).

If a new list for the modern dial is started, I would like to know if it's possible to change the design (and eliminate the inner circle), and if this is accomplished, if the new list would be in this thread or if we have to open a new one. And do you think it could be done with golden details?.

Thanks.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Since thats another dial, start another Thread about it!

If there is enough interest pm Jake if its possible to make a run of the new dial ...



ditoy_eagle said:


> NO MORE CHANGING OF THE DIAL, if you guys can read #3- no discussions of new dial here. You guys can create your own thread about it.
> 
> 3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!


----------



## fundamentalman (May 6, 2007)

Put me down for (black) Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4.


----------



## Otokejr (Aug 27, 2011)

Put me down for_* both*_ Black and Blue *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4.*


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Bro Ditoy Eagle, can U still include me for e backup list for 2nos. of e vintage Gold FFF dial pls ?


----------



## Panzer (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi all, just like to inform all who have ordered in the back up run for FFF dial a few weeks ago that I've just received my dial today.

Thanks to Jake for the great effort! Now, I need to find a watchmaker in Sydney to change the dial....


----------



## RidiQles (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello, can I get in for one each of the modern style with applied indices and date @4 in black AND blue


----------



## nebulight (May 13, 2009)

I got my dial today and got it installed. Thanks again Jake!!

My prototype bezel (this photo shows the size being off when installed in the bezel).


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

My dial from the 2nd run came today also. Thank you Jake for making this happen.


----------



## bmwplus (Sep 20, 2010)

Me too.
Thanks, Jake. Very good job!!|>


----------



## KP-99 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have to say "thank you" to Jake.

My 2 dials arrived last week, they are amazing.

Great work!

Peter


----------



## phil132 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you very much Jake !!My dial is arrived this mornig !! 
Very great job !Absolutly P.E.R.F.E.C.T !!
Thank's again 
Best regards
Phil


----------



## Panzer (Jan 31, 2009)

nebulight said:


> I got my dial today and got it installed. Thanks again Jake!!
> 
> My prototype bezel (this photo shows the size being off when installed in the bezel).


Hi, the dial looks kinda small for my SNZH55, or it is just illusion? Do you have to change the chapter ring as well? Thanks.


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

Panzer said:


> Hi, the dial looks kinda small for my SNZH55, or it is just illusion? Do you have to change the chapter ring as well? Thanks.


The dial does look deceivingly small when sizing it up to the watch, but I think it has to do with the slightly domed glass. In relation to this, I had a heck of a time finding a local watchmaker that would do the swap for me. My first 3 inquiries all claimed that the dial was too small even when I insisted that this dial was specifically made for the watch. I finally decided to check out the local chinatown and found someone who took on the job. 20min later, swap was done.

Changing the chapter ring is not necessary.


----------



## Lutek (May 20, 2006)

JBT said:


> My first 3 inquiries all claimed that the dial was too small even when I insisted that this dial was specifically made for the watch.


*
LOL*. poor watchmakers.


----------



## Panzer (Jan 31, 2009)

JBT said:


> My first 3 inquiries all claimed that the dial was too small even when I insisted that this dial was specifically made for the watch.


Haha. Looks like I am not the only one. Thanks for the feedback. Now I need to find myself a watchmaker in Sydney Chinatown....


----------



## fundamentalman (May 6, 2007)

To those who have received the first run of dials, hows the lume? I have some mod parts from sources that I won't mention, and even when the parts were supposed to have "superluminova" they were noticeably weaker than seiko lume and real superluminova. Not much bugs me more than bad lume (it reminds me of fake watches).


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

NO MORE CHANGING OF THE DIAL, if you guys can read #3- no discussions of new dial here. You guys can create your own thread about it. It's good to be nice and democratic about it but it takes time for all these changes to materialize. We will need to inform EVERYBODY who enlisted about the change, and for sure not 100% will agree so how's that?!

The list has been closed already, no time to make changes. All who enlisted have read my notes #1-#3 before signing up, right?


Updating:

ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already ONLY for the 1st GOLD DIAL LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei
92. wilko
93. mikxc
94. Billyidol
95. gandalfwr
96. gandalfwr
97. hastys

SLOTS FOR THE BLACK DIAL Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED. PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.

Wait list for the Modern style black dial:

1. Slant
2. 1080
3. fundamentalman
4. otokejr
5. Yitbos76
6. RidiQles

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. areaclon
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. yw_park
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi


----------



## nebulight (May 13, 2009)

fundamentalman said:


> To those who have received the first run of dials, hows the lume? I have some mod parts from sources that I won't mention, and even when the parts were supposed to have "superluminova" they were noticeably weaker than seiko lume and real superluminova. Not much bugs me more than bad lume (it reminds me of fake watches).


The lume on my dial is not as bright or long lasting as even the Seiko hands. This is the second run dial.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

nebulight said:


> The lume on my dial is not as bright or long lasting as even the Seiko hands. This is the second run dial.


You should sell it immediately! My dial is GREAT! :-!

Cheers

RD


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

hmmm..... well anyone who is considering selling a modern dial- silvern not gold. Please feel free to pm me  Otherwise I'll just check in intermittently and hope the blue version gets off the ground


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Cleans Up said:


> hmmm..... well anyone who is considering selling a modern dial- silvern not gold. Please feel free to pm me  Otherwise I'll just check in intermittently and hope the blue version gets off the ground


Ha ha my fellow "other forum" member -- I'm hoping the blue goes the distance as well :-!

RD


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

JBT said:


> The dial does look deceivingly small when sizing it up to the watch, but I think it has to do with the slightly domed glass. In relation to this, I had a heck of a time finding a local watchmaker that would do the swap for me. My first 3 inquiries all claimed that the dial was too small even when I insisted that this dial was specifically made for the watch. I finally decided to check out the local chinatown and found someone who took on the job. 20min later, swap was done.
> 
> Changing the chapter ring is not necessary.


This watch does not have a chapter ring.


----------



## RidiQles (Jul 19, 2011)

Can I still get on the wait list for the black modern style dial with applied indices and date at 4 and the regular list for te blue one? I posted my interest last week, but didn't make the updated lists. 
Thanks.


----------



## Sjever (May 15, 2009)

Any chance on getting on the wait list for the gold one?

Best/ Sjef


----------



## Bilhana (Oct 27, 2007)

I am waiting for payment instructions for the dials of modern style. We estimated dates?


----------



## Diospada (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, new to the forum here and very interested in the dials. 

Would it be possible for me to get on the wait list for the Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)? 

I would also like to order one of the Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue

Thanks.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Got my two dials this weekend and lume seems OK on both.
Will check more thoroughly when I get the chance.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

nebulight said:


> The lume on my dial is not as bright or long lasting as even the Seiko hands. This is the second run dial.











Originally Posted by *fundamentalman*  
To those who have received the first run of dials, hows the lume? I have some mod parts from sources that I won't mention, and even when the parts were supposed to have "superluminova" they were noticeably weaker than seiko lume and real superluminova. Not much bugs me more than bad lume (it reminds me of fake watches).


The luminous on the dials that I still have here is good quality. I don't want to be known for supplying poor quality parts, nor do I want to have grief with people saying that there's not much that bugs them more than the quality and that they're reminded of fake watches by the dials. I've got plenty on my plate over here as is.. I just logged in to post that we're ready to roll for the modern silver and soon the blue, but if my manufacturer's not doing a good enough job for you fellas then we can shut 'er down.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

I hesitated to jump in here because I didn't want to take the thread in other directions but...

I have the first and second run dial here together. I find the lume fantastic (and equal) on both.

That being said, I'm very excited to hear that the blue dial will be going forward!!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

ditoy_eagle, I'm already on the list for the blue dial. Can you please put me down for another blue as well. 
Doing my part to push the blue dial forward


----------



## 1080 (Aug 11, 2011)

@jake
do you have a estimated shipping date for the gold dial already?


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Jake B said:


> The luminous on the dials that I still have here is good quality. I don't want to be known for supplying poor quality parts, nor do I want to have grief with people saying that there's not much that bugs them more than the quality and that they're reminded of fake watches by the dials. I've got plenty on my plate over here as is.. I just logged in to post that we're ready to roll for the modern silver and soon the blue, but if my manufacturer's not doing a good enough job for you fellas then we can shut 'er down.


in fact the quality is so bad, that I'm ordering the modern black dial even if I allready have the dial of the first run here 

just kidding: Great piece, dont even think about stopping this dials


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Jake B said:


> The luminous on the dials that I still have here is good quality. I don't want to be known for supplying poor quality parts, nor do I want to have grief with people saying that there's not much that bugs them more than the quality and that they're reminded of fake watches by the dials. I've got plenty on my plate over here as is.. I just logged in to post that we're ready to roll for the modern silver and soon the blue, but if my manufacturer's not doing a good enough job for you fellas then we can shut 'er down.


Jake,

I think the lume was fine on my re-run dial. It's not an Orange Monster or anything, but I am satisfied with the lume quality. I only sold the watch because I want the version with applied indices.

I can only speak for myself but I would vote to continue with the run of these dials. Even if some people drop out over concern with brightness of lume, I'm sure there are others who will jump in and take their place.

In fact, I have some ideas for some future non-FFF dials  and would want them done by the manufacturer you're using since the dial quality is fantastic and the prices are more than reasonable.


----------



## RidiQles (Jul 19, 2011)

Please put me down for one (1) blue modern style dial with applied indices and date window. 
Thanks!!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

1080 said:


> @jake
> do you have a estimated shipping date for the gold dial already?


All good guys...You can start to shoot me PMs if you're on the list for the modern silver and I'll cross reference it and give instruction.

Estimated shipping date is, when they call me to pick up then they're ready. I don't dictate terms to a company when making an order that's about 1/50th the size of a normal order ;-)


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,

I've already sent my message, thanks.


----------



## chichiri20x7 (Aug 28, 2011)

Is it too late to get in on this?


----------



## hasteys (Aug 28, 2011)

hi jake B.

i can't recive your PM.

check the MY ID. it seems to be typing error.


----------



## fundamentalman (May 6, 2007)

Please put me down for 1 Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue. 
Thanks.


----------



## mikxc (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Ditoy,

Can u please add me up another dial but this time in *BLUE

*Thanks!


----------



## mikxc (Aug 27, 2011)

..PLEASE CANCEL ORDER..
My apologies


----------



## mikxc (Aug 27, 2011)

mikxc said:


> ..PLEASE CANCEL ORDER..
> My apologies


i meant this for the *BLUE* one

i already paid for the silver one..


----------



## areaclon (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm sorry to say that some unexpected events force me to unsubscribe from the list of "Modern Style with Applied (framed) @ 4 indices and date in blue"
Please update the list


----------



## R^2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jake B said:


> All good guys...You can start to shoot me PMs if you're on the list for the modern silver and I'll cross reference it and give instruction.
> 
> Estimated shipping date is, when they call me to pick up then they're ready. I don't dictate terms to a company when making an order that's about 1/50th the size of a normal order ;-)


Awesome! PM sent for payment instructions re: *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 *


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I'd love to see the updated list when convenient please. Want to see how things are playing out, & which lists are full :-!

Thank you!

RD


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,

I've already paid my dial Silver now.

Thanks!!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

NO MORE CHANGING OF THE DIAL, if you guys can read #3- no discussions of new dial here. You guys can create your own thread about it. It's good to be nice and democratic about it but it takes time for all these changes to materialize. We will need to inform EVERYBODY who enlisted about the change, and for sure not 100% will agree so how's that?!

The list has been closed already, no time to make changes. All who enlisted have read my notes #1-#3 before signing up, right?


Updating:

ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already ONLY for the 1st GOLD DIAL LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei
92. wilko
93. mikxc
94. Billyidol
95. gandalfwr
96. gandalfwr
97. hastys

SLOTS FOR THE BLACK DIAL Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED. PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.

Wait list for the Modern style black dial:

1. Slant
2. 1080
3. fundamentalman
4. otokejr
5. Yitbos76
6. RidiQles
7. ryancharles

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. yw_park
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you very much indeed for the update! |> Go Blues!!!! :-!

RD


----------



## Diospada (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi,I previously registered my interest in the blue dial too but am not on the list.

Appreciate it if I could get on the list for the blue dial if possible. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Mora (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm in for two of the blues. 

Thanks!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Diospada, I put you on number 42 since somebody backed out on that slot


----------



## Lutek (May 20, 2006)

My already modded snzh55 has arrived today. Wow What a stunning watch!!! I was lucky enough to get one from Jake B when thay appeared just for few minutes b-)
I mounted this baby on a green hornback calf strap. Lume is very nice.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Jake B said:


> All good guys...You can start to shoot me PMs if you're on the list for the modern silver and I'll cross reference it and give instruction.


I've received PM's for less than %20 of the list.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Jake B said:


> I've received PM's for less than %20 of the list.


What about the guys on the "wait list"? Can we start PMing you now? I say to those other 80%: "you snooze YOU LOSE!!"


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Slant said:


> What about the guys on the "wait list"? Can we start PMing you now? I say to those other 80%: "you snooze YOU LOSE!!"


Well...If people don't start PM-ing then I guess technically everyone's on a wait list.  ;-)


----------



## Diospada (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for your help ditoy_eagle.


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

I like the design.


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey I just received my Seiko SNZH60 and would love to put the vintage dial in .. any news? I paid in the last week of August.. thanks !


----------



## R^2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jake B said:


> I've received PM's for less than of the list.


Got your PM and paid up for the modern silver FF dial.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

NO MORE CHANGING OF THE DIAL, if you guys can read #3- no discussions of new dial here. You guys can create your own thread about it. It's good to be nice and democratic about it but it takes time for all these changes to materialize. We will need to inform EVERYBODY who enlisted about the change, and for sure not 100% will agree so how's that?!

The list has been closed already, no time to make changes. All who enlisted have read my notes #1-#3 before signing up, right?


Updating:

ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already ONLY for the 1st GOLD DIAL LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei
92. wilko
93. mikxc
94. Billyidol
95. gandalfwr
96. gandalfwr
97. hastys

SLOTS FOR THE BLACK DIAL Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED. PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.

Wait list for the Modern style black dial:

1. Slant
2. 1080
3. fundamentalman
4. otokejr
5. Yitbos76
6. RidiQles
7. ryancharles
8. gandalfwr
9. agent47
10. toxoviper
11. MilesGoodwin
12. wormsmst

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. yw_park
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

please respond


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

danigramm said:


> please respond


I don't think Jake has an estimated date yet for the vintage gold dial.

We have to be patient because the dial maker doesn't typically fill small orders like ours.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Both the vintage gold and the modern silver applied indices dials are ordered and awaiting delivery. I'll announce it here as soon as they're delivered.

On another note, anyone sending payment for the group buy with a non-verified Paypal account with no shipping or email address attached, and 0 posts on WUS will have their money refunded. I'm really sorry, but it's like asking me to send out dials on blind faith with no protection to someone who I (nor anyone else here) don't know at all. Happened a couple of times already so just a heads up b-)

Thanks,

Jake B


----------



## RidiQles (Jul 19, 2011)

Jake,

Did you get all the responses you needed from the people on the silver dial list? I am on the waiting list and ready to pay up and order one, so I'm just wondering whether I should PM you for it. I don't want to skip over anyone that's ahead of me on the list. 
Thanks


----------



## akakun (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the information Jake


----------



## toxoviper (Sep 24, 2011)

Put me down for:

1 Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices (GOLD)

and

1Modern style black dial with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4


----------



## towrist (Dec 24, 2008)

Attn: Vince (and/or Jake(?))

I have emailed and pm'd regarding an issue with one of the dials I ordered from the first batch, but have not received any replies as of late... just wanted an update is all...

Thanks!


----------



## Blues52 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Ditoy_eagle

Please put me on the list for one Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue. 
PM also sent to you.

Thanks
Blues52


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys...I love you all, but please keep the "when are they ready?" etc. emails to zero. The dials on list one and two are ordered, and the manufacturer will contact me by phone and email when they're ready....full stop. Like I said, no offense whatsoever , but with upwards of 300 messages a day between emails and PMs, I'm not able to reply to enthusiastic enquiries. If you ordered and paid, you will receive your dial. Also, I'm not the organizer of the group buy, so "are there dials available" etc messages are also not for me. If you're on the lists and want to firm it up to receive your dial, then fire away. b-)


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,

Ok, Jake B.

We hope your stories, thank you!


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

goran19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ok, Jake B.
> 
> We hope your stories, thank you!


You WHAT his WHAT??

Hehehe. Probably lost in translation...

On another note. I have to repeat Jakes point here.. please be patient.

Everyone who has ordered a custom dial/case-back etc through WUS knows the deal for everyone else, here's how it works:

A) You sign up (all giddy about how your next mod is going to turn out)
B) You wait (checking the list every hour to see it fill up.. as time goes by you check it daily at best)
C) You're asked for confirmation (through a PM to whoever is ordering on your behalf)
D) You wait some more (not very long, a week tops)
E) You get a PM with instructions to pay
F) You pay through PayPal (instantly, as you feel the pulse rising... SO CLOSE NOW)
G) You WAIT (now you'll probably get a little impatient. like a kid the night before Christmas. It is very tempting to ask "are we there yet?" but instead...)
H) You wait some more! (Yes, that's what you do, it won't get done any faster anyway)
I) You get a notification that the product is shipping (it's now normal to feel warm and fuzzy inside)
J) You wait again (counting days, checking the mailbox several times a day)
K) You get glorious dials/case-backs/etc in the mail (you feel like a little kid for a few glorious minutes/hours/days
L) You mod you watch and admire the result (you should feel happiness and pride at this point, but you're already engaged in the next dial/case-back/etc so as soon as the mod is done, instead of enjoying it you go back to step B)



Bottom line:
It takes time!
You will be informed!

Patience is a virtue..


----------



## Lutek (May 20, 2006)

nakamoomin said:


> L) You mod you watch and admire the result (you should feel happiness and pride at this point, but you're already engaged in the next dial/case-back/etc so as soon as the mod is done, instead of enjoying it you go back to step D)
> 
> Patience is a virtue..


+1:-d


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

OK fair enough Jake, I thought the vintage were already being shipped, but if it's just a matter of time, I'll be more than happy to keep waiting =)

thanks for everythingk


----------



## MilesGoodwin (Sep 17, 2010)

Any chance I can be added to the waiting list for the modern dial with date @ 4?

thanks


----------



## towrist (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey All

Due to a lack of response from my recent inquiries into a problem with my first order... 

Sorry to vent my frustration.... I have one dial in a watch and love it... another dial with a manufacturing defect that is imo unusable.

My issue right now is I had a problem with one of my dials in the first order and one of the dials is no good (lume printing issue). I was told the dial would be replaced (not a problem) ... however, it is still not resolved... I would appreciate a pm or email in response to my recent inquiries (a couple of months has passed, last response was July 19th) that this is still being dealt with ... or at this point... please just issue me a refund for the one dial. 

I am seeing all of these other projects being moved forward but want to know if my original order is being sorted... and though I am interested some of the new designs, do not want to go through this same ordeal again... 

... I'm getting a bit frustrated... I get the waiting for the dial design to be finished, then dealing with the manufacturer, etc... but it was stated that each dial would be inspected before shipping... unfortunately this one got out (again, resonable considering the number of orders)... I just want this resolved. 


thanks for any assistance!


----------



## eatdust (Oct 1, 2011)

Can I please be added to the list for a black Modern style wiht applied (framed) indices and date @ 4.

Thank you

eatdust


----------



## ht8306 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Ditoy_eagle,

Can you sign me up for any available dial version, wait list for all the others or put me on the 2nd batch? I have all variation of this seiko model and really want to change them to WUS FFF. Thank you so much.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

NO MORE CHANGING OF THE DIAL, if you guys can read #3- no discussions of new dial here. You guys can create your own thread about it. It's good to be nice and democratic about it but it takes time for all these changes to materialize. We will need to inform EVERYBODY who enlisted about the change, and for sure not 100% will agree so how's that?!

The list has been closed already, no time to make changes. All who enlisted have read my notes #1-#3 before signing up, right?


Updating:

ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already ONLY for the 1st GOLD DIAL and 2nd Modern Dial LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei
92. wilko
93. mikxc
94. Billyidol
95. gandalfwr
96. gandalfwr
97. hastys


SLOTS FOR THE BLACK DIAL Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED. PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.

Wait list for the Modern style black dial:

1. Slant
2. 1080
3. fundamentalman
4. otokejr
5. Yitbos76
6. RidiQles
7. ryancharles
8. gandalfwr
9. agent47
10. toxoviper
11. MilesGoodwin
12. wormsmst
13. ht8306
14. ht8306
15. eatdust
16. Luto

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. yw_park
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto


----------



## ht8306 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Ditoy_eagle,

Can you also add me on the Gold wait list as well? Thank you.


----------



## Bilhana (Oct 27, 2007)

Come on! We must complete the _blue list_, I already have the watch, I just need the dial. I am willing to buy two, or three, so can complete the order


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Bilhana said:


> Come on! We must complete the _blue list_, I already have the watch, I just need the dial. I am willing to buy two, or three, so can complete the order


We're getting closer all the time! Go blues! :-!

RD


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Add me to the blue list...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Medphred said:


> Add me to the blue list...


atta boy! :-! :-d

RD


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

Has anyone bowed out of the Gold dial? Would like to get one but it looks like the list is closed.


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> We're getting closer all the time! Go blues! :-!
> 
> RD


+1, My watch and its strap cannot wait!!


----------



## Bilhana (Oct 27, 2007)

Jota said:


> +1, My watch and its strap cannot wait!!


I have his strap also, one Morellato Kajak blue, I love the Gommatex for this watch.
*









Go blues!*


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

Bilhana said:


> I have his strap also, one Morellato Kajak blue, I love the Gommatex for this watch.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Allez les bleus!! That's a cool one compañero!! Unfortunately no more blue bradys, so I made my mind up for a blue carbon, white stitches, which suits it nicely.


----------



## Luto (Jun 29, 2010)

Can you add me for a 2nd blue dial and also on reserve list for both the other dials (modern and gold) - 1 each.


----------



## der Uhrsammler (Oct 1, 2011)

...add me to the Gold (vintage/no date) waiting list please.


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

I would like to be put down on the Wait List for the Gold Dial No Date.


----------



## Renegade168 (Oct 9, 2011)

Pls add me on the list gold dial no date. Thanks.


----------



## mondo (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks again JakeB!


----------



## havalon (Oct 4, 2011)

ditoy_eagle,

Can you add me to the list for Modern Blue?


----------



## MiloGiles (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi ditoy_eagle,

Please add me to the waitlist for the modern black dial - thanks!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

NO MORE CHANGING OF THE DIAL, if you guys can read #3- no discussions of new dial here. You guys can create your own thread about it. It's good to be nice and democratic about it but it takes time for all these changes to materialize. We will need to inform EVERYBODY who enlisted about the change, and for sure not 100% will agree so how's that?!

The list has been closed already, no time to make changes. All who enlisted have read my notes #1-#3 before signing up, right?


ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already for the 1st GOLD DIAL and 2nd Modern Dial LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei
92. wilko
93. mikxc
94. Billyidol
95. gandalfwr
96. gandalfwr
97. hastys


SLOTS FOR THE BLACK DIAL Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED. PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.

Wait list for the Modern style black dial:

1. Slant
2. 1080
3. fundamentalman
4. otokejr
5. Yitbos76
6. RidiQles
7. ryancharles
8. gandalfwr
9. agent47
10. toxoviper
11. MilesGoodwin
12. wormsmst
13. ht8306
14. ht8306
15. eatdust
16. Luto
17. MiloGiles

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. yw_park
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr


----------



## KAOS (Aug 11, 2011)

what about wait list? when are we supposed to enter the game? only in case it someone won't buy his dial or?


----------



## bogeyman70 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ditoy_eagle,

Please add me to the wait list for the modern black dial - thanks! 

Really appreciate what you're doing coordinating this effort.

bogeyman70


----------



## detect33 (Oct 15, 2011)

Add me to the Gold (vintage/no date) waiting list please. Thanks.


----------



## Joelaya (Oct 15, 2011)

Add me to the Gold (vintage/no date) waiting list please, 2pcs pls. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd like to be added to the wait list for the modern black dial please. Thanks.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy to say that it looks like the Silver and gold are estimated to be done soon. They've taken a a little longer than the painted indice versions because when using unique applied indices that the company hasn't yet used, tooling needs to be done.


----------



## Sportster (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update! Gives me more time to find a watch to put the dial in still.



Jake B said:


> Happy to say that it looks like the Silver and gold are estimated to be done soon. They've taken a a little longer than the painted indice versions because when using unique applied indices that the company hasn't yet used, tooling needs to be done.


----------



## AntFarm (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for the update Jake


----------



## Mark5 (Jul 17, 2010)

This is good news Jake !
Keep up the good work !


----------



## MilesGoodwin (Sep 17, 2010)

great news, looking forward to it!!!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

NO MORE CHANGING OF THE DIAL, if you guys can read #3- no discussions of new dial here. You guys can create your own thread about it. It's good to be nice and democratic about it but it takes time for all these changes to materialize. We will need to inform EVERYBODY who enlisted about the change, and for sure not 100% will agree so how's that?!

The list has been closed already, no time to make changes. All who enlisted have read my notes #1-#3 before signing up, right?


ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already for the 1st GOLD DIAL and 2nd Modern Dial LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.

Dials 1 and 2 are to be done and ready to ship soon. When the dials are in JakeB's possession, we will remove those on the reserve list that haven't paid and give it to those on the wait list.

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168
22. detect33
23. Joelaya

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei
92. wilko
93. mikxc
94. Billyidol
95. gandalfwr
96. gandalfwr
97. hastys


SLOTS FOR THE BLACK DIAL Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED. PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.

Wait list for the Modern style black dial:

1. Slant
2. 1080
3. fundamentalman
4. otokejr
5. Yitbos76
6. RidiQles
7. ryancharles
8. gandalfwr
9. agent47
10. toxoviper
11. MilesGoodwin
12. wormsmst
13. ht8306
14. ht8306
15. eatdust
16. Luto
17. MiloGiles
18. bogeyman70
19. MikeyLikesIt

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. yw_park
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr


----------



## inxlee (Oct 17, 2011)

Please kindly add me into the *Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)* waiting list Much appreciated! hope it goes through. Thank you!


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Happy to say that it looks like the Silver and gold are estimated to be done soon. They've taken a a little longer than the painted indice versions because when using unique applied indices that the company hasn't yet used, tooling needs to be done.


So they had never done applied indices before? Here's to hoping they turn out well. I sold my painted dial version for this.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Ninjastar said:


> So they had never done applied indices before? Here's to hoping they turn out well. I sold my painted dial version for this.




Incorrect. They've never done this exact size and shape of applied indice. "using unique applied indices that the company hasn't yet used, tooling needs to be done"


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Incorrect. They've never done this exact size and shape of applied indice. "using unique applied indices that the company hasn't yet used, tooling needs to be done"


Thanks for the clarification, Jake.

I'm sure they will turn out great.


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

great!! I can't wait!


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the news Jake... come on guys, blue is nice and we need to get there... join the blue bunch


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

Great news Jake. Thanks for the update. Big props to you and Ditoy for making this happen. Hopefully everyone in the gold and silver dial lists have paid promptly and accordingly.


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

Jake Thanks for the news. That desire I have to have the dial.


----------



## zhen (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Ditoy-Eagle, please add one gold dial for me please, many thanks!!


----------



## akakun (Dec 9, 2010)

Good news, thanks Jake


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

NO MORE CHANGING OF THE DIAL, if you guys can read #3- no discussions of new dial here. You guys can create your own thread about it. It's good to be nice and democratic about it but it takes time for all these changes to materialize. We will need to inform EVERYBODY who enlisted about the change, and for sure not 100% will agree so how's that?!

The list has been closed already, no time to make changes. All who enlisted have read my notes #1-#3 before signing up, right?


ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments already for the 1st GOLD DIAL and 2nd Modern Dial LIST. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.

Dials 1 and 2 are to be done and ready to ship soon. When the dials are in JakeB's possession, we will remove those on the reserve list that haven't paid and give it to those on the wait list.

UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168
22. detect33
23. Joelaya
24. inxlee
25. zhen
26. fonno
27. toxoviper

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei
92. wilko
93. mikxc
94. Billyidol
95. gandalfwr
96. gandalfwr
97. hastys


SLOTS FOR THE BLACK DIAL Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED. PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.

Wait list for the Modern style black dial:

1. Slant
2. 1080
3. fundamentalman
4. otokejr
5. Yitbos76
6. RidiQles
7. ryancharles
8. gandalfwr
9. agent47
10. toxoviper
11. MilesGoodwin
12. wormsmst
13. ht8306
14. ht8306
15. eatdust
16. Luto
17. MiloGiles
18. bogeyman70
19. MikeyLikesIt
20. fonno
21. toxoviper

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. yw_park
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. ditoy_eagle
91. ditoy_eagle
92. ditoy_eagle
93. ditoy_eagle


----------



## zhen (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi ditoy_eagle, decided to go in too for the blue dial, please reserve one for me. 
Thanks for your effort and hope i'm not troubling you.


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

I might as well get on the blue list, too. 

Please add me to the blue, ditoy_eagle.

Was it ever confirmed whether the blue dial is going to be a sunburst blue?


----------



## trustkill (Feb 4, 2010)

Please add me to the blue list, thank you !


----------



## klaro79 (Aug 6, 2011)

Alright Blue-Boys! To ease your longing for the blue dial, i will order one as well! Ditoy, please me on the blue dial list for 1 dial! K


----------



## bradda (Mar 6, 2009)

I would also appreciate if you can add me to the blue list. Thanks!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like the Gold vintage dials can be delivered soon, and the silver soon to follow. The manufacturer admittedly flubbed the indices the first time 'round, but back on track. They assure me that we're soon to be satisfied though. Just to remind us what's on the horizon, extracts from the tech drawings..

Vintage Gold Applied Indices:









Silver Modern Applied Indices:


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow looks good JakeB!


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the update and the work Jake.


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

Great news jake b man!!!



jake b said:


> looks like the gold vintage dials can be delivered soon, and the silver soon to follow. The manufacturer admittedly flubbed the indices the first time 'round, but back on track. They assure me that we're soon to be satisfied though. Just to remind us what's on the horizon, extracts from the tech drawings..
> 
> Vintage gold applied indices:
> 
> ...


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

danigramm said:


> Great news jake b man!!!


Not that great...The gold woulda been done by now, but I had to refuse the first shipment because of an issue with the indices. Looks like it's all sorted out now though. When having products manufactured, unfortunately there can be bumps in the road sometimes.


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Looks good.

But is it just me, or does the modern silver look a bit different from the previous run? The numbers look like they've been stretched wider and squished down. I'm not complaining, just noticed it.

Here's my old dial for comparison:

















With the wider/larger appearance, the numbers are starting to resemble those on the Sinn 656 or Bell and Ross style.



Jake B said:


> Not that great...The gold woulda been done by now, but I had to refuse the first shipment because of an issue with the indices. Looks like it's all sorted out now though. When having products manufactured, unfortunately there can be bumps in the road sometimes.


We all appreciate you looking out for us and making sure everything is done to your standards. It's better to wait a bit longer and make sure everything is done the right way.


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

Jake B said:


> Not that great...The gold woulda been done by now, but I had to refuse the first shipment because of an issue with the indices. Looks like it's all sorted out now though. When having products manufactured, unfortunately there can be bumps in the road sometimes.


yes I understand, but it's better to wait a little more, and get something done exactly how it should be.. imagine getting it in 3 weeks and being stuck with something that doesn't quite work out.. it's only a dial (albeit a real nice one) .. =) thanks for it!


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

I just want to mention that this thread beat out the "Where is your Monster..." Seiko forum thread way back from 2008 by about 2,000 more views (already in the 6 figures). This thread started just this year in April. My goodness people!

Maybe start mass producing these FFFs WORLDWIDE? Just a thought. I'm thinking bank roll.


----------



## overland4x4 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd like to be added to the blue dial list please.


----------



## overland4x4 (Oct 24, 2011)

Armadillo said:


> Looks awesome ....was wondering if on the next batch you could leave off the white circle to make it closer to the 50 fathoms...just a suggestion so I can have two watches that are original.
> EDIT...no worries, cirlcle or no circle the dial looks fantastic.
> View attachment 462119
> View attachment 462152


Is there any chance of a third run without the circle does anyone know?


----------



## zhen (Mar 28, 2010)

Jake B said:


> Not that great...The gold woulda been done by now, but I had to refuse the first shipment because of an issue with the indices. Looks like it's all sorted out now though. When having products manufactured, unfortunately there can be bumps in the road sometimes.


Nice work Jake.

I just hope with this rerun, we can manufacture a bit more to cater for those on the waiting list.
So that I can get it earlier too ;-), keeping finger crossed..


----------



## klaro79 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Ditoy,

please put me down for another blue dial, so in total 2 dials now.

Thank you!
K


----------



## toxoviper (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Ditoy. Please add another gold and another modern silver for me. So 2 Gold and 2 silver in total. Thanks!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a strong feeling the new Modern dial matches the watch even better with the adjusted number font! So there I have faith that the blue one will look great, added 6pcs more to my name! 

So there JakeB, please start the Blue dial production already! 

Guys, I will close the list up to #96 so 3 slots left for the Blue dial!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

NO MORE CHANGING OF THE DIAL, if you guys can read #3- no discussions of new dial here. You guys can create your own thread about it. It's good to be nice and democratic about it but it takes time for all these changes to materialize.

ALL Dial lists has been closed already, no time to make changes. You can only pm me now to be added to the waiting-lists.

Dials 1 and 2 are near to be done and ready to ship soon. When the dials are in JakeB's possession, we will remove those on the reserve list that haven't paid and give it to those on the wait list.

Blue Dial #3, just await payment instructions from JakeB


ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments for the 1st GOLD DIAL and 2nd Modern Dial lists. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.



UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168
22. detect33
23. Joelaya
24. inxlee
25. zhen
26. fonno
27. toxoviper
28. jmack

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei
92. wilko
93. mikxc
94. Billyidol
95. gandalfwr
96. gandalfwr
97. hastys


SLOTS FOR THE BLACK DIAL Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED. PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.

Wait list for the Modern style black dial:

1. Slant
2. 1080
3. fundamentalman
4. otokejr
5. Yitbos76
6. RidiQles
7. ryancharles
8. gandalfwr
9. agent47
10. toxoviper
11. MilesGoodwin
12. wormsmst
13. ht8306
14. ht8306
15. eatdust
16. Luto
17. MiloGiles
18. bogeyman70
19. MikeyLikesIt
20. fonno
21. toxoviper
22. bmpf
23. Link_187
24. alvinngcm
25. lawrence3434
26. axluba

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. yw_park
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. ditoy_eagle
91. ditoy_eagle
92. ditoy_eagle
93. ditoy_eagle
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style black dial: 
1. alvinngcm


----------



## way2fast (Jul 27, 2006)

Jake,

Do you have a design picture of what the blue dial will look like? What shade of blue and will it be sunburst?

Thanks.


Let's go Blue! We are in the home stretch. :-! 

The good thing about this long wait is the prices of these watches have come down a lot from around $200 after the earthquake and now you can see them for less than $150 on epray.


----------



## bmpf (Oct 7, 2010)

Am coming very late to the party, I know, but I'm really interested in getting a dial for my PVD version of the watch, please. Is there one available still? Am I allowed to join the list please? Not sure which of the options to order and the thread is now so long it's almost unreadable starting from scratch!

Thanks in advance 

bmpf

Edit - I think this is a "modern black" variant?


----------



## Link_187 (Oct 26, 2011)

Can you add me in wait list for modern black dial and list for blue dial ?

Thank you


----------



## RidiQles (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like we are almost to the magic number!!

Ditoy_eagle, can you put me down for a SECOND blue dial please. Thank you.


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

bmpf said:


> Am coming very late to the party, I know, but I'm really interested in getting a dial for my PVD version of the watch, please. Is there one available still? Am I allowed to join the list please? Not sure which of the options to order and the thread is now so long it's almost unreadable starting from scratch!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ...


It looks like there are two open slots left to reserve the blue modern silver dial. The vintage gold and black modern silver reservations are filled, but if there are those on the reserve list who haven't paid then the wait listed people take their slots. You can get on the wait list for those dials.

We still haven't seen what the blue modern dial will look like, but I'm hoping it resembles the limited edition BP Fifty Fathoms Ocean Blue:


----------



## bmpf (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok. Thanks. Put me down for a blue one and on the wait list for a black one that would suit the PVD version of the watch, please. And if you could let me know when and how to pay, I'd appreciate it so I don't have to trawl through the massive thread!

Thanks

Ben


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

I updated already the list above, ALL LISTS CLOSED! those still interested can only be added to the waiting-lists.


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

Do the ones on the waiting list have to wait and see if someone drops out?


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Of course! If dials arrive and some people in the list haven't paid, we move to the waiting list. JakeB will update this thread about that.


----------



## alvinngcm (Oct 4, 2011)

I would like to be on waitlist for both the black and blue dial. Many thanks.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

way2fast said:


> Jake,
> 
> Do you have a design picture of what the blue dial will look like? What shade of blue and will it be sunburst?
> 
> Thanks.


Same design as the modern black with applied indices, but in blue Sunburss/gloss finish.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

edited...Sorry, double post. WUS is acting really wonky for me this evening.


----------



## way2fast (Jul 27, 2006)

Jake B said:


> Same design as the modern black with applied indices, but in blue Sunburss/gloss finish.


That is awesome.|> Thank you Jake!

Also thanks to ditoy_eagle for purchasing 6 more to get us to the finish line and coordinating all this.:-!


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am interested in *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4* for my SEIKO SNZH 55.
So can you add at the waiting list, please. So, I am 25 on list 
Thanks


----------



## axluba (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello I really like these dials so could you put me on the *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4* waiting list??

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

Great news about the blue dial!! Thanks ditoy_eagle and Jake!!


----------



## guidoket (Oct 28, 2011)

Are there still spots available on the waiting list for the blue dail with date @4.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Ditoy. Please add 1 *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue
*Thanks!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Guys come on please read. All lists filled up, only waiting lists are available.

NO MORE CHANGING OF THE DIAL, if you guys can read #3- no discussions of new dial here. You guys can create your own thread about it. It's good to be nice and democratic about it but it takes time for all these changes to materialize.

ALL Dial lists has been closed already, no time to make changes. You can only pm me now to be added to the waiting-lists.

Dials 1 and 2 are near to be done and ready to ship soon. When the dials are in JakeB's possession, we will remove those on the reserve list that haven't paid and give it to those on the wait list.

Blue Dial #3, just await payment instructions from JakeB


ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments for the 1st GOLD DIAL and 2nd Modern Dial lists. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.



UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168
22. detect33
23. Joelaya
24. inxlee
25. zhen
26. fonno
27. toxoviper
28. jmack

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei
92. wilko
93. mikxc
94. Billyidol
95. gandalfwr
96. gandalfwr
97. hastys


SLOTS FOR THE BLACK DIAL Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED. PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.

Wait list for the Modern style black dial:

1. Slant
2. 1080
3. fundamentalman
4. otokejr
5. Yitbos76
6. RidiQles
7. ryancharles
8. gandalfwr
9. agent47
10. toxoviper
11. MilesGoodwin
12. wormsmst
13. ht8306
14. ht8306
15. eatdust
16. Luto
17. MiloGiles
18. bogeyman70
19. MikeyLikesIt
20. fonno
21. toxoviper
22. bmpf
23. Link_187
24. alvinngcm
25. lawrence3434
26. axluba

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. yw_park
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. ditoy_eagle
91. ditoy_eagle
92. ditoy_eagle
93. ditoy_eagle
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. alvinngcm
2. guidoket
3. nicoGT


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the hard work ditoy_eagle. Loud and clear, will wait for payment instructions from JakeB. Thanks guys


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

overland4x4 said:


> Is there any chance of a third run without the circle does anyone know?


I am already waiting for a vintage dial. 
But I would like also another run of the modern dial, but without the circle (as you) and, if possible, with golden accents. 
But as ditoy_eagle says when we ask for this:



ditoy_eagle said:


> Guys come on please read. All lists filled up, only waiting lists are available.
> 
> NO MORE CHANGING OF THE DIAL, if you guys can read #3- no discussions of new dial here. You guys can create your own thread about it. It's good to be nice and democratic about it but it takes time for all these changes to materialize.
> 
> ALL Dial lists has been closed already, no time to make changes.


Has anyone started another thread wit these demands for a new dial?


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Guys come on please read. All lists filled up, only waiting lists are available.

NO MORE CHANGING OF THE DIAL, if you guys can read #3- no discussions of new dial here. You guys can create your own thread about it. It's good to be nice and democratic about it but it takes time for all these changes to materialize.

ALL Dial lists has been closed already, no time to make changes. You can only pm me now to be added to the waiting-lists.

Dials 1 and 2 are near to be done and ready to ship soon. When the dials are in JakeB's possession, we will remove those on the reserve list that haven't paid and give it to those on the wait list.

Blue Dial #3, just await payment instructions from JakeB


ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments for the 1st GOLD DIAL and 2nd Modern Dial lists. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.



UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168
22. detect33
23. Joelaya
24. inxlee
25. zhen
26. fonno
27. toxoviper
28. jmack

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei
92. wilko
93. mikxc
94. Billyidol
95. gandalfwr
96. gandalfwr
97. hastys


SLOTS FOR THE BLACK DIAL Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED. PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.

Wait list for the Modern style black dial:

1. Slant
2. 1080
3. fundamentalman
4. otokejr
5. Yitbos76
6. RidiQles
7. ryancharles
8. gandalfwr
9. agent47
10. toxoviper
11. MilesGoodwin
12. wormsmst
13. ht8306
14. ht8306
15. eatdust
16. Luto
17. MiloGiles
18. bogeyman70
19. MikeyLikesIt
20. fonno
21. toxoviper
22. bmpf
23. Link_187
24. alvinngcm
25. lawrence3434
26. axluba
27. gasmancc
28. mondocheesemonster
29. sjedwardz
30. Scooter67

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. 
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. ditoy_eagle
91. ditoy_eagle
92. ditoy_eagle
93. ditoy_eagle
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. alvinngcm
2. guidoket
3. nicoGT
4. gasmancc
5. BullDawg
6. BullDawg


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, please put me on the waiting list for the modern black dial!

Also, planning to use this on a SKX031 or SKX007; can the dial still be used without modification? Going to try my hand at modification so simplicity would be much appreciated ^^

Thanks,
Chris

(EDITED WITH QUESTION)


----------



## Scooter67 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello,
Please ad me to the waiting list for *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*
Thanks a lot


----------



## SxSDoublegun (Oct 10, 2009)

Awaiting payment instructions on the Blue dial. Please let me know payment particulars.

Will have no internet access from 11-23-2011 until 12-1-2011. Don't assume that I am no longer interested in the dial if you can not get in contact with me during this time period. Primative camping is just that, primative.

Jake, thanks for confirming gloss sunburst for the blue. This will look great on the 53.

JakeB and ditoy_eagle, thanks for taking on these three new FFF dial projects and bringing them into fruition.

Max


----------



## Scooter67 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Guys... very nice job. 
I'm waiting for PM payment instructions from JakeB.


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello friends, 

any news on the shipping of the vintage dial?
(just checking if I missed some heads up)


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

danigramm said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> any news on the shipping of the vintage dial?
> (just checking if I missed some heads up)


Also waiting here patiently.. Any news from those who know?


----------



## yw_park (Apr 28, 2011)

Could you remove me from the list for blue dial?
I am tired for waiting.
I am so sorry.


----------



## Wilson Bond (Jul 26, 2011)

Awaiting instructions too


----------



## overland4x4 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi,

I thought the wait list was closed but it seems not so can I please be added to Wait list for the Modern style black dial please.

Many thanks


----------



## gandalfwr (Apr 18, 2010)

Please notice us how it is going on the modern black shipment and payment instruction of blue.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Manufacturing + last quarter of the year/Christmas = longer wait. I'll be advised as soon as they're available for pick-up.

Thanks..


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Even if I am registered on the waiting list, it is very long to wait a modern black dial but it is a good deeal !


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

Jake B said:


> Manufacturing + last quarter of the year/Christmas = longer wait. I'll be advised as soon as they're available for pick-up.
> 
> Thanks..


Jake B, are you referring about the Vintage Gold dial?? Are we still waiting for the Vintage Gold Dial to get finished? I don't mind waiting but I seem get lost on track because I paid already sometime July this year and it's been 4 months now since I paid. Just checking. Thanks.


----------



## elqqqq (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi. 

I'm sorry but I have to drop out from this one. 

Regards, elqqqq


----------



## gandalfwr (Apr 18, 2010)

I got a PM from Jake B about this project's progress. 
There are some people who did not pay yet for the gold and silver dial. 
So, He will start to collect the pay for the blue one after collecting those of gold and silver.

I think that he should give a chance to the people who on the waiting lists instead of the people who did not pay till now.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

absolutely, you're right !


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

gandalfwr said:


> I got a PM from Jake B about this project's progress.
> There are some people who did not pay yet for the gold and silver dial.
> So, He will start to collect the pay for the blue one after collecting those of gold and silver.
> 
> I think that he should give a chance to the people who on the waiting lists instead of the people who did not pay till now.


-------------------------------

absolutely, you're right!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Guys come on please read. All lists filled up, only waiting lists are available.

NO MORE CHANGING OF THE DIAL, if you guys can read #3- no discussions of new dial here. You guys can create your own thread about it. It's good to be nice and democratic about it but it takes time for all these changes to materialize.

ALL Dial lists has been closed already, no time to make changes. You can only pm me now to be added to the waiting-lists.

Dials 1 and 2 are near to be done and ready to ship soon. When the dials are in JakeB's possession, we will remove those on the reserve list that haven't paid and give it to those on the wait list.

Blue Dial #3, just await payment instructions from JakeB


ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments for the 1st GOLD DIAL and 2nd Modern Dial lists. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.



UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168
22. detect33
23. Joelaya
24. inxlee
25. zhen
26. fonno
27. toxoviper
28. jmack
29. rmassony
30. JDMFanatic

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei
92. wilko
93. mikxc
94. Billyidol
95. gandalfwr
96. gandalfwr
97. hastys


SLOTS FOR THE BLACK DIAL Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED. PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.

Wait list for the Modern style black dial:

1. Slant
2. 1080
3. fundamentalman
4. otokejr
5. Yitbos76
6. RidiQles
7. ryancharles
8. gandalfwr
9. agent47
10. toxoviper
11. MilesGoodwin
12. wormsmst
13. ht8306
14. ht8306
15. eatdust
16. Luto
17. MiloGiles
18. bogeyman70
19. MikeyLikesIt
20. fonno
21. toxoviper
22. bmpf
23. Link_187
24. alvinngcm
25. lawrence3434
26. axluba
27. gasmancc
28. mondocheesemonster
29. sjedwardz
30. Scooter67
31. rmassony
32. Witito
33. Rugby

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. 
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. ditoy_eagle
91. ditoy_eagle
92. ditoy_eagle
93. ditoy_eagle
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. alvinngcm
2. guidoket
3. nicoGT
4. gasmancc
5. BullDawg
6. BullDawg
7. Rugby


----------



## JDMFanatic (Sep 19, 2011)

Can I be on the waitlist *Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
thanks*


----------



## Mora (Aug 11, 2011)

Ditoy_eagle, Jake, 

why not speed things up and identify who have not paid? Then, you can get the waitlist folks a chance to jump in. The weeks are turning into months now, I think there has been enough time for people to have paid. 

What do you all say?


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

Mora said:


> Ditoy_eagle, Jake,
> 
> why not speed things up and identify who have not paid? Then, you can get the waitlist folks a chance to jump in. The weeks are turning into months now, I think there has been enough time for people to have paid.
> 
> What do you all say?


I think we're in the stage of where the delaying factor has to do with those that haven't yet paid. Ditoy and Jake are taking time out of their own personal lives to to facilitate this venture, so now it's up to the rest of us to take initiative and respond. People need to carefully read what Ditoy has clearly outlined. Updates have always been made aware when available. That being said, everyone that's on the primary lists (not wait-lists), please inquiry with Jake B about payment instructions and send your payments promptly.

In relation to Mora's post above, I too am actually curious to know who still hasn't yet paid after all this time? If there are people on the wait-list that are locked and loaded to front the cash, I say bring them aboard and funnel out those haven't paid.


----------



## Wilson Bond (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm all 3 lists, and have been waiting for payment instructions. But haven't received word as yet...

I'm all ready to pay!


----------



## rmassony (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm at the back of the WL for Dials 1 and 2, so I kind of doubt that I'll be seeing one of these in this round. However, I think people don't need to worry (even though I understand the anxiety). JakeB and ditoy have every incentive to get payment from those on the list and ship out as soon as they can. After all, they're the ones most invested, so they will want to get repaid for their investment in time/money ASAP. 

Sounds like Dials 1 and 2 are almost ready, so it shouldn't be long before they start getting in touch with those on the lists and then begin dipping into the WLs. If we don't hear anything by the end of the month (which would fit under my definition of "soon"), then I think it would be fair to ask when they expect the dials to be finished and/or when they anticipate PMing those on the list. Until then, I would assume that they are doing their best and are waiting like the rest of us.


----------



## Wilson Bond (Jul 26, 2011)

I wanna pay!


----------



## Billy D (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm late to the party.

Please put me on the list for one *Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)*

thanks!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

I believe the delay is really just in the production of the dials, not with the payments. We just need to wait for JakeB to give us updates.


----------



## Wilson Bond (Jul 26, 2011)

Have people paid? Coz i've yet to receive instructions and i've messaged Jake twice...


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi guys. Im not sure i understand the ordering properly, could someone point me in the right direction? Can I simply order the gold version from Harold when its ready or do I have to order it here via the forum thread? FWIW Im from Europe..


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

tmoris said:


> Hi guys. Im not sure i understand the ordering properly, could someone point me in the right direction? Can I simply order the gold version from Harold when its ready or do I have to order it here via the forum thread? FWIW Im from Europe..


This thread is not for ordering a dial from Harold (Yobokies).

This is a thread for dials done through Jake B. (Dagaz Watch Ltd.).

At the moment the spots for the current run of gold dials is full. You can put your name on the wait list though.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

@Wilson Bond
I have paid for both dials. Haven't received confirmation, but i recon it's OK.

I did post a summary of the instructions I received a while back (in this thread), but I'm not sure Jake wants to lose track of his customers (I guess he's got a system with PMs) If you don't hear from him soon you can PM me for more info. 

@ Jake
Hope that this is OK by you. If not PM me.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Just received a call!! Apparently, delivery of both gold and silver is scheduled for next week.. Cross those fingers, fellas! |>


----------



## 2gee (May 23, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Just received a call!! Apparently, delivery of both gold and silver is scheduled for next week.. Cross those fingers, fellas! |>


Woohooo! At last!
Thanks for the update Jake. :-!


----------



## hasteys (Aug 28, 2011)

Wooooohooooo!!

Thanks jake! it's very cooooool!


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Just received a call!! Apparently, delivery of both gold and silver is scheduled for next week.. Cross those fingers, fellas! |>


Perfect!! Great news!! Thank you!! I cross my fingers...


----------



## barzano (Nov 26, 2011)

hi, ill like to be in the wait list for the*:**

Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4

and **

Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue *

thanks, 

Sorry if the next question has been replyed jet, but isnt there going to be a modern style with applied indices and date at 4 for the golden seiko fff?

sorry for my english, im spanish


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

I would like to be added to the wait list for the Modern Style Black Dial

I can pay ASAP (for any stragglers)


----------



## ato316 (Aug 22, 2011)

i would like to buy a gold "vintage style" FFF dial. if there are any available or if someone has an extra they dont need, just let me know. thanks guys


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Hullo.:

Please could you add me to the wait lists for

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in black*

and

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*

ta.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Guys come on please read. All lists filled up, only waiting lists are available.

NO MORE CHANGING OF THE DIAL, if you guys can read #3- no discussions of new dial here. You guys can create your own thread about it. It's good to be nice and democratic about it but it takes time for all these changes to materialize.

ALL Dial lists has been closed already, no time to make changes. You can only pm me now to be added to the waiting-lists.

Dials 1 and 2 are near to be done and ready to ship soon. When the dials are in JakeB's possession, we will remove those on the reserve list that haven't paid and give it to those on the wait list.

Blue Dial #3, just await payment instructions from JakeB


ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments for the 1st GOLD DIAL and 2nd Modern Dial lists. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.



UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168
22. detect33
23. Joelaya
24. inxlee
25. zhen
26. fonno
27. toxoviper
28. jmack
29. rmassony
30. JDMFanatic
31. mattanderson

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
8. chronoscan (only if neither of the two other options is realized)
9. Wilson Bond
10. nakamoomin
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
13. photoshooter
14, Sportster
15. xarby 
16. JBT
17. JBT
18. Bilhana
19. karlitosway2k
20. nebulight
21. phil132
22. Smolik
23-32. robbie409
33. pxl
34. Profeus
35. Stewart E
36. 36zero
37. sharkfin
38. Patagonico
39. financ
40. Ninjastar
41. mublo
42. ibrando
43. ibrando
44. klaro79
45. fastward
46. 2gee
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
51. Gerald
52. R^2
53. omegaprime
54. Sargasse
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
57. Kermit e Froggy
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
60. AntFarm
61. goran19
62. Mora
63. Mora
64. Tanglewood
65. dcfis 
66. gandalfwr
67. gandalfwr
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
70. paulyc
71. supermacgeek
72. ibrando
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
75. gandalfwr
76. gandalfwr
77. gandalfwr
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. gandalfwr
81. Lutek
82. Lutek
83. Billyidol
84. gandalfwr
85. gandalfwr
86. gandalfwr
87. gandalfwr
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei
92. wilko
93. mikxc
94. Billyidol
95. gandalfwr
96. gandalfwr
97. hastys


SLOTS FOR THE BLACK DIAL Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED. PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.

Wait list for the Modern style black dial:

1. Slant
2. 1080
3. fundamentalman
4. otokejr
5. Yitbos76
6. RidiQles
7. ryancharles
8. gandalfwr
9. agent47
10. toxoviper
11. MilesGoodwin
12. wormsmst
13. ht8306
14. ht8306
15. eatdust
16. Luto
17. MiloGiles
18. bogeyman70
19. MikeyLikesIt
20. fonno
21. toxoviper
22. bmpf
23. Link_187
24. alvinngcm
25. lawrence3434
26. axluba
27. gasmancc
28. mondocheesemonster
29. sjedwardz
30. Scooter67
31. rmassony
32. Witito
33. Rugby
34. barzano
35. 3pointross
36. flexible
37. nicomax
38. nicomax
39. nicomax

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. 
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. ditoy_eagle
91. ditoy_eagle
92. ditoy_eagle
93. ditoy_eagle
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. alvinngcm
2. guidoket
3. nicoGT
4. gasmancc
5. BullDawg
6. BullDawg
7. Rugby
8. barzano
9. flexible
10. nicomax


----------



## Jamesung (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello there,

Can you please add me to the waiting list for *2 dials*:  *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4*

Thanks in advance, and great work! Kuddos |>

James


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Apparently Silver dials will be delivered tomorrow. I'm sorry for the extended wait on these models. Unfortunately the manufacturing process is not in my control, and the dials have been produced with errors twice already. I've chewed 'em out accordingly, and we'll be using a different manufacturer in the future.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

No news about the Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date?

One week ago it looked like gold and silver dials were on the same wagon.....:-s 


Jake B said:


> Just received a call!! Apparently, delivery of both gold and silver is scheduled for next week.. Cross those fingers, fellas! |>


Has anything changed, and gold dials will be more delayed than the silver ones?


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Apparently Silver dials will be delivered tomorrow. I'm sorry for the extended wait on these models. Unfortunately the manufacturing process is not in my control, and the dials have been produced with errors twice already. I've chewed 'em out accordingly, and we'll be using a different manufacturer in the future.


Great work, Jake! Good to know you're on top of things.
Getting it right is definitely worth the wait! To me at least..

Just got my hands on a 53, a 55 and a 57.. I'm starting to feel this hobby is turning into an addiction.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

The silver are in, and here's PIX!!!


















































































P.S...THE PIX ABOVE ARE OF ONE OF THE SAMPLE DIAL THAT HAD AN ERROR WITH THE "A" IN AUTOMATIC..THE DIALS DELIVERED TODAY ARE IDENTICAL BUT WITH CORRECTED "A"

CORRECTED DIAL HERE: QUICK PIC










They're being packaged now, and some will ship in the morning, however, lots of dials are still not payed for. I'll post a list of people who have NOT payed in a little while. Those people and PLEASE ONLY those people can contact me by email asap to arrange payment so their dials can ship. Because of the volume of messages and emails related to my actual business, and the amount of people messaging about the group buys, I will not be able to respond to messages about group buy dials unless they are directly related to THIS POST/THIS DIAL, and sent by WUS members who are ALREADY ON THE LIST FOR THIS DIAL. Thanks, fellas.

THE FOLLOWING..PLEASE CONTACT ME ASAP FOR PAYMENT INSTRUCTION SO THAT I CAN SHIP RIGHT AWAY.
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
15. xarby 
21. phil132
22. Smolik
34. Profeus
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
65. dcfis 
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
71. supermacgeek
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei

Thanks!


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

I see there are no news for the gold vintage dial. :-s


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

boga said:


> I see there are no news for the gold vintage dial. :-s


In production.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the very quick answer Jake. Didn't want to bother you, but I thougt that both dials were at the same pace.

I'm sure you'll give us news as soon as they arrive. |>

Good day.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

boga said:


> Thanks for the very quick answer Jake. Didn't want to bother you, but I thougt that both dials were at the same pace.
> 
> I'm sure you'll give us news as soon as they arrive. |>
> 
> Good day.


No bother...Wish I was the one actually making them, then I'd do 'em as fast as I could with no mistakes. However, what the manufacturer and factory do is their responsibility and I have no control.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm happy to see that the dials will be shipped soon. I am looking foward to see the dials arrived at home (black dials), if I am in 25 on waiting list. 
As I haven't see the price on the tread, could you please tell me the price. 
Thanks Jake B.


----------



## Link_187 (Oct 26, 2011)

These are beautiful dial.

Approximately how long for the next blue and black dials ?


----------



## karlitosway2k (Jun 29, 2011)

The dial looks freak'n AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to get mine!

Thanks again for all your hard work. Especially with a brand new baby along with god knows what else...You are the man Jake!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey fellas..Please can the members listed in my post above contact me asap. Collection has been open for a couple of months now, so if I'm not contacted by the end of Friday here I'll assume that the dials are no longer wanted and make them available to the first names on the waiting list


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

The black modern dials with silver raised indices and date at 4:30 belonging to members who've paid were shipped out today!


----------



## MilesGoodwin (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow, this is getting quite exciting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

Great!!! I like so much a modern dial. I waiting to put in my Seiko!!!


----------



## hasteys (Aug 28, 2011)

i send to you my address by WUS PM.

check you PM please.

Tanks. JAKE!


----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

Please add me to the gold vintage wait list. thanks


----------



## arno3 (Nov 6, 2011)

Jake, can you add me on the waiting list for the "black modern dials with silver raised indices and date at 4:30", if there's another production in the next months, thanks a lot !
Arno


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

VINTAGE STYLE GOLD DIALS ARE IN, AND THEY ARE _EXCELLENT!!_ Pics to follow soon.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Yey!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Pix....














































Shipping starts on Mon (it's almost the end of the work day Friday here now)


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, both dials came out great Jake. Can't wait to receive mine.


----------



## akakun (Dec 9, 2010)

Jake B said:


> VINTAGE STYLE GOLD DIALS ARE IN, AND THEY ARE _EXCELLENT!!_


 +1


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

great news, thanks Jake!!


----------



## Stewart E (May 9, 2011)

Thank you Jake. They look fantastic!


----------



## RidiQles (Jul 19, 2011)

Friday came and went!! Does that mean us wait-listers can get in on the unclaimed silver dials?!?! . I am ready, willing, and able!!


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Wonderfully done. Absolutely stunning! Great work, Jake! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## huey667 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jake B said:


> VINTAGE STYLE GOLD DIALS ARE IN, AND THEY ARE _EXCELLENT!!_ Pics to follow soon.


Hi Jake, would you be so kind and put me in for one...hope it's not too late

Thanks


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

huey667 said:


> Hi Jake, would you be so kind and put me in for one...hope it's not too late
> 
> Thanks


lol


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

huey667 said:


> Hi Jake, would you be so kind and put me in for one...hope it's not too late
> 
> Thanks


The list has been full for months. Over 30 on the waiting list. I think you're a little late.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

There are more of the modern on the way already to help out the fellas on the wait list, and we'll see what happens with the gold.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Vintage gold looks great Jake!
Eagerly awaiting the blue ones to get underway.

Once this project is all done maybe we can move forward with the pink dials...
:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Is it just me or do the numbers 3 & 9 seem a little too close to the centre circle? The edge of the numbers seem to be almost touching the circle but the 12 and 6 do not :think:


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

RidiQles said:


> Friday came and went!! Does that mean us wait-listers can get in on the unclaimed silver dials?!?! . I am ready, willing, and able!!


You and me both.


----------



## rmassony (Jul 1, 2011)

Slant said:


> Is it just me or do the numbers 3 & 9 seem a little too close to the centre circle? The edge of the numbers seem to be almost touching the circle but the 12 and 6 do not :think:


It's not just you; I noticed it, too. However, after looking at the other pictures, I don't think it's an error. Notice that the numbers are wider than they are tall. Therefore, when they are evenly spaced from the outer edge of the dial, the '3' and '9' will be pushed in a bit closer to the circle than the '12' and '6'. I think it's better this way than the alternative, which would have the '3' and '9' sticking out too far, making the outer edges of the dial too busy/messy looking.

I think these look fantastic, and I hope I'm able to get one this round. The donor watch is waiting patiently for surgery...


----------



## MilesGoodwin (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome news, can't wait!!!!!!


Miles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

LAST CALL FOR THE FELLAS ON THE ORIGINAL LIST FOR THE FRAMED SILVER INDICE MODERN DIALS. Payment's been due for months, and the final deadline is in 16 hours from now. After that, I'll ask ditoy_eagle to kindly update the lists/waitlists with these names removed.

THE FOLLOWING..PLEASE CONTACT ME ASAP FOR PAYMENT INSTRUCTION SO THAT I CAN SHIP RIGHT AWAY.
5. ebaxe
6. Jerome T
7. Jerome T
11. strongergodzilla
12. TailwindWatching
15. xarby 
21. phil132
22. Smolik
34. Profeus
47. Jidonsu
48. ninetoes
49. kesmed2001
50. Bagheera
55. s(eiko)tefan
56. s(eiko)tefan
58. tanwill
59. Tiv
65. dcfis 
68. Matt2510z
69. roskopf
71. supermacgeek
73. andreas-a
74. avitt
88. fansei
89. fansei
90. fansei
91. fansei

Thanks guys,

Jake B


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

LATEST UPDATE!

ALL Dial lists has been closed already, no time to make changes. You can only pm me now to be added to the waiting-lists.

Dials 1 and 2 are DONE! 

MODERN BLACK original RESERVATION LIST those UNPAID were given an opportunity to pay up, those UNPAID are no longer entitled to the dials. WAITING LIST for MODERN BLACK is now EFFECTIVE!


Blue Dial #3, just await payment instructions from JakeB


ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments for the 1st GOLD DIAL and 2nd Modern Dial lists. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.



UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168
22. detect33
23. Joelaya
24. inxlee
25. zhen
26. fonno
27. toxoviper
28. jmack
29. rmassony
30. JDMFanatic
31. mattanderson
32. Riddle
33. alvinngcm

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

*Wait list for the Modern style black dial: <---- NOW ACTIVE, please send PM to JakeB to facilitate payment! *

1. Slant
2. 1080
3. fundamentalman
4. otokejr
5. Yitbos76
6. RidiQles
7. ryancharles
8. gandalfwr
9. agent47
10. toxoviper
11. MilesGoodwin
12. wormsmst
13. ht8306
14. ht8306
15. eatdust
16. Luto
17. MiloGiles
18. bogeyman70
19. MikeyLikesIt
20. fonno
21. toxoviper
22. bmpf
23. Link_187
24. alvinngcm
25. lawrence3434
26. axluba
27. gasmancc
28. mondocheesemonster
29. sjedwardz
30. Scooter67
31. rmassony
32. Witito
33. Rugby
34. barzano
35. 3pointross
36. flexible
37. nicomax
38. nicomax
39. nicomax
40. arno3

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. g_saz
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. 
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. ditoy_eagle
91. ditoy_eagle
92. ditoy_eagle
93. ditoy_eagle
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. alvinngcm
2. guidoket
3. nicoGT
4. gasmancc
5. BullDawg
6. BullDawg
7. Rugby
8. barzano
9. flexible
10. nicomax


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

Sharp. Kicking myself in the behind for not jumping in quicker...


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Tsar Bomba said:


> Sharp. Kicking myself in the behind for not jumping in quicker...


Thanks...They came out looking nicer than I thought they would, actually. It looks like the 2nd run will go through no problem though. There's quite a few guys on the wait list. Takes quite a bit of time to pull it all together though. I see 'em coming in after Christmas sometime...Hopefully before CNY!Everyone needs to give BIG thanks to ditoy_eagle :-! . Without him, there's no way this could be possible with me doing it all alone. I think I'd pull out whatever's left of my hair!! :-d


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for everything again to both: Jake B and ditoy_eagle.

Hopefully we will change our dials soon.


----------



## KAOS (Aug 11, 2011)

what about wait list for #1 dial? will it become active some time?)


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks buddies, your efforts are truly appreciated. The "blue men bunch" will be eagerly looking forward to hearing from you at your earliest convenience. I hope you don't give up after the hard work the other dials meant to both of you. Thanks a lot.


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, that was fast. I just got my dials today and IMO they turned out great.

Again, my sincerest thanks to Jake B for another successful experience. Have been through 2 dial runs and it's been a blast. Excited to see what's in store for the future. And to Ditoy for keeping everything organized and in check. Wouldn't have happened without the efforts of both of you.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

JBT said:


> Again, my sincerest thanks to Jake B for another successful experience. Have been through 2 dial runs and it's been a blast. Excited to see what's in store for the future. And to Ditoy for keeping everything organized and in check. Wouldn't have happened without the efforts of both of you.


+1


----------



## nebulight (May 13, 2009)

Wow, that was fast shipping! My dial arrived today as well. The quality of these dials is very good for the price! I can't believe the quality we can get for such a low dollar amount.

However as someone else has stated, the indices seem to be placed too close to the center circle compared to the original dial. I think looks off balance this way. If there is ever a second run, I'd love to get one with the indices pushed more towards the outside of the dial.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Cool.... I haven't checked this thread for a few wks to maybe a mth plus. I thought Jake is too held up w his baby n dropped the 3 FFF dial projects ! Now the wait is near, u guys r making me excited again n I have to take my Seiko FFF to warm up again !!! 

Jake, I'm on standby to make payment either for e Vintage FFF(wait-list)in gold Accent w silver indices or e Modern Blue FFF w raised indices soon. Hopefully, e production can be done b4 CNY n I can show my Cousins our FFF watch like this.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Just received the note from the PO. Will get the dials forst thing tomorrow and hopefully have a modded 55 and a 57 to post some pics!

Huge thanks to Jake and Ditoy for their persistence and effort!!!


----------



## moerbeck (Dec 14, 2011)

Jake and Ditto - can you please add me to the waiting list for a *Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4

*thanks - willing to make payment asap.


----------



## rpg1976 (Oct 17, 2007)

I know I am SUPER LATE on this but Ive sent Ditoy a message as well. Id love one like the one Tsar bomba posted. (Black dial with gold outlined markers!)
Beautiful and kudos to all those involved on the making of this dial!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

LATEST UPDATE!

ALL Dial lists has been closed already, no time to make changes. You can only pm me now to be added to the waiting-lists.

Dials 1 and 2 are DONE! 

MODERN BLACK original RESERVATION LIST those UNPAID were given an opportunity to pay up, those UNPAID are no longer entitled to the dials. WAITING LIST for MODERN BLACK is now EFFECTIVE!


Blue Dial #3, just await payment instructions from JakeB. Some people in the wait list have been bumped to the RESERVED Blue dial list as well due to some people who have backed out.


ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments for the 1st GOLD DIAL and 2nd Modern Dial lists. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.



UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ditoy_eagle
6. ditoy_eagle
7. ditoy_eagle
8. ditoy_eagle
9. akakun
10. ebaxe
11. burnz
12. Jerome T
13. Jerome T
14. danigramm
15. eas2tin
16. chronoscan 
17. Wilson Bond
18. Jmlab715
19. R^2
20. breukelenvr6 
21. weelj9999
21. nakamoomin
22. nakamoomin
23. strongergodzilla
24. hansen05
25. olieli
26. niconico
27. rcm60
28. phil132
29. Madri
30. Mark5
31 - 60. SPANISH FORUM
61.-80. robbie409
81. Mark5
82. pxl
83. MilesGoodwin
84. financ
85. Ninjastar
86. ejoy
87. klaro79
88. 2gee
89. 2gee
90. kesmed2001
91. Gerald
92. 1080
93. Mora
94. Mora
95. Tanglewood
96. dcfis

SLOTS FOR THE GOLD DIAL ARE ALL RESERVED AND NOW CLOSED.

Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168
22. detect33
23. Joelaya
24. inxlee
25. zhen
26. fonno
27. toxoviper
28. jmack
29. rmassony
30. JDMFanatic
31. mattanderson
32. Riddle
33. alvinngcm
34. rpg1976
35. gasmancc

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

*Wait list for the Modern style black dial: <---- NOW ACTIVE, please send PM to JakeB to facilitate payment! *

1. Slant
2. 1080
3. fundamentalman
4. otokejr
5. Yitbos76
6. RidiQles
7. ryancharles
8. gandalfwr
9. agent47
10. toxoviper
11. MilesGoodwin
12. wormsmst
13. ht8306
14. ht8306
15. eatdust
16. Luto
17. MiloGiles
18. bogeyman70
19. MikeyLikesIt
20. fonno
21. toxoviper
22. bmpf
23. Link_187
24. alvinngcm
25. lawrence3434
26. axluba
27. gasmancc
28. mondocheesemonster
29. sjedwardz
30. Scooter67
31. rmassony
32. Witito
33. Rugby
34. barzano
35. 3pointross
36. flexible
37. nicomax
38. nicomax
39. nicomax
40. arno3
41. moerbeck
42. Riddle
43. htpcorsica

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. guidoket
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. alvinngcm
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. nicoGT
91. gasmancc
92. BullDawg
93. BullDawg
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. flexible
4. nicomax


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

I have 3 variants of the Gold Fathoms. Check out my thread here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-fff-gold-mod-3-variants-621593.html


----------



## gasmancc (Oct 30, 2011)

ditoy_eagle said:


> I have 3 variants of the Gold Fathoms. Check out my thread here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-fff-gold-mod-3-variants-621593.html


awesome combos! this made me drool a bit :-d

Thanks Jakes B and Ditoy for all the hard work! can't wait for the dial


----------



## Sportster (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks Jake B and ditoy_eagle! The dial looks great!


----------



## g_saz (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey ditoy_eagle,

I'm out, please delete me from the list of the blue dial so someone from the waiting list can move up.
Sorry for the inconveniences.

Best,
G


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

No problem! Updated the Blue Dial list already, some people in the wait list have been entered on the reserve list now!


----------



## moerbeck (Dec 14, 2011)

newbie question for sure...

the natural date window for the watch sits at the number 3. Once the dial is replaced, it sits on number 4. How do you adjust the date window to fit it there?

I will probably have my watch modded by a pro... but was curious to know how it's done. If anyone has picutres of the swap tey would be appreciated.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

This was asked and answered a lot of times already in this thread too. Bottom line, don't worry. The dial design have already factored that in and the date is a non-issue.


----------



## Stewart E (May 9, 2011)

I just picked up the dial in the mail and it looks fantastic. The pictures really don't do it justice. Thanks Ditroy and Jake for all your work on this!


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Some photos of the modern dial in a 55:





























Hard to capture the "depth" of the dial but the applied indices sure have very different character to the previous black modern:


----------



## panco (May 2, 2011)

It's great that know this topic will be back to pics for some time until the next batch.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

moerbeck said:


> newbie question for sure...
> 
> the natural date window for the watch sits at the number 3. Once the dial is replaced, it sits on number 4. How do you adjust the date window to fit it there?
> 
> I will probably have my watch modded by a pro... but was curious to know how it's done. If anyone has picutres of the swap tey would be appreciated.


The manufacturer cuts the window at a different position. The date- wheel underneath is circular. That's pretty much the whole explanation.


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

@nakamoomin, thanks for posting your pics. dial looks great.

To me, the number positioning that some have commented on doesn't bother me at all. I also think the wider style numbers compliment and match the numbers on the bezel better. After comparing the previous dial, the newer dial seems to be a nicer fit. Just my observation.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

*Those listed below: I am missing either payment or addresses. Please contact me immediately so I can ship to you.
Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD
12. Jerome T (address)
13. Jerome T (address)
93. Mora (address)
94. Mora (address)

*


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

I have the Modern Black dial installed already here in the same thread as my Gold FFF. They're beautiful too!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-fff-gold-mod-3-variants-2-modern-black-621593.html


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

LATEST UPDATE!

ALL Dial lists has been closed already, no time to make changes. You can only pm me now to be added to the waiting-lists.

Dials 1 and 2 are DONE! 

MODERN BLACK original RESERVATION LIST those UNPAID were given an opportunity to pay up, those UNPAID are no longer entitled to the dials. WAITING LIST for MODERN BLACK is now EFFECTIVE!


Blue Dial #3, just await payment instructions from JakeB. Some people in the wait list have been bumped to the RESERVED Blue dial list as well due to some people who have backed out.


ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments for the 1st GOLD DIAL and 2nd Modern Dial lists. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.



UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

1) Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST*

2) We will need the dials to be paid for, directly to JakeB, we will just await his instructions when.

3) As of this moment, only these 3 dials are planned. Please make another thread for other suggestions for other dials. Let's all be patient and we will get there. Cheers!

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*
Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168
22. detect33
23. Joelaya
24. inxlee
25. zhen
26. fonno
27. toxoviper
28. jmack
29. rmassony
30. JDMFanatic
31. mattanderson
32. Riddle
33. alvinngcm
34. rpg1976
35. gasmancc
36. ditoy_eagle
37. ditoy_eagle
38. ditoy_eagle
39. ditoy_eagle
40. ditoy_eagle
41. jag182
42. badams118
43. theoldjaffa
44. Tanglewood

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

*Wait list for the Modern style black dial: <---- NOW ACTIVE, please send PM to JakeB to facilitate payment! *

1. Slant
3. fundamentalman
5. Yitbos76
7. ryancharles
9. agent47
10. toxoviper
12. wormsmst
13. ht8306
14. ht8306
15. eatdust
16. Luto
17. MiloGiles
18. bogeyman70
19. MikeyLikesIt
20. fonno
21. toxoviper
22. bmpf
26. axluba
28. mondocheesemonster
32. Witito
33. Rugby
35. 3pointross
41. moerbeck
42. Riddle
43. htpcorsica
44. ditoy_eagle
45. ditoy_eagle
46. ditoy_eagle
47. ditoy_eagle
48. litmus73


*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. guidoket
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. alvinngcm
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. nicoGT
91. gasmancc
92. BullDawg
93. BullDawg
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. flexible
4. nicomax


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Hello Everybody, I have lay low for a long time and just keep looking what's going on with this Seiko FFF thread. However, as much as I want to follow the thread religiously, I could not. If I am correct, I am one of the few first to pay for one piece of Vintage Gold Dial without date back in July 2011. I am under the impression that the Vintage Gold dial has been delivered to JakeB already.
In fact, some already got theirs. My question is when did the shipping of the dials started because I did not receive mine yet??? Ditoy Eagle or JakeB, please respond. Thanks. *


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Stewart E.  received his Vintage Gold Dial 2 days ago and I am still waiting for mine. *


----------



## Stewart E (May 9, 2011)

Actually, I received the modern dial. I already had a gold dial from the ferrissteve project back in April/May.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Read back two pages...


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

jmlab715 said:


> *Hello Everybody, I have lay low for a long time and just keep looking what's going on with this Seiko FFF thread. However, as much as I want to follow the thread religiously, I could not. If I am correct, I am one of the few first to pay for one piece of Vintage Gold Dial without date back in July 2011. I am under the impression that the Vintage Gold dial has been delivered to JakeB already.
> In fact, some already got theirs. My question is when did the shipping of the dials started because I did not receive mine yet??? Ditoy Eagle or JakeB, please respond. Thanks. *


Hi.

I have received the Modern dial and I'm waiting for the gold, just like you. According to Ditoy and Jake the Gold were sent out 5-6 days after the modern, which I received on Friday. I am expecting the gold sometime next week. Unfortunately I'll be out of town till over x-mas so it'll be a nice new-years surprise for me 

I guess shipping varies greatly throughout the world, but i also expect the PO in HK/CN/SG to have a very varied shipping time. Some watches I've ordered from SG have been in transit for almost a week, while others left the country the same day they arrived at the sorting central. Why? Beats me...


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

_*I can't wait for the Vintage Gold dial to arrive soon! I saw the pictures and it looks FANTASTIC!!! THANK YOU JAKE B and DITOY EAGLE for an EXCELLENT JOB!!! WELL DONE!! Wishing everybody on the thread A VERY HAPPY HOLIDAYS...MERRY CHRISTMAS and A HAPPY PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR!!! *_


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok fellas...So, here we stand on all the group buy project dials.

***SILVER RAISED INDICES MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST PRODUCED, SHIPPED, and TAKING PAYMENT FROM THE WAITING LIST. CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE WAITING LIST. THE 2nd BATCH IS IN, AND DIALS FOR THE WAITING LIST ARE READY TO SHIP AS SOON AS I'M CONTACTED.


***GOLD RAISED INDICES VINTAGE STYLE: MAIN LIST PRODUCED, SHIPPED, and TAKING PAYMENT FROM THE WAITING LIST. CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE WAITING LIST. WAITING LIST DIALS ARE IN PRODUCTION.

***BLUE SUNBURST RAISED INDICE MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST IN PRODUCTION, and PLEASE CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE MAIN LIST TO ARRANGE PAYMENT/SHIPPING.

That's right, BLUE CREW...I got the word today that they are a go for production as soon as deposit is paid, so let's get 'er together.

Thanks,

Jake B


----------



## olieli (May 10, 2011)




----------



## olieli (May 10, 2011)

Hi Everybody
A big thanks to Jake and the other members of the forum for the extraordinary job you've done.
I've posted some pics of the watch, I hope you will enjoy them.
All the best


----------



## barzano (Nov 26, 2011)

nice news, lets see if anyone of the blue dial list, doesnt want to pay so the waiting list members can go in.

by the way, JakeB are there any pics of the blue dial?


----------



## moerbeck (Dec 14, 2011)

Money sent!!!! - Thanks Jake and Ditoy for putting this group buy together. I am excited to see the pictures of the blue dial so I can decide whether to add that to my collection or not. Also, it would be wonderful to see a gold modern dial... I know we shouldn't discuss new designs... but I am just saying...


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

moerbeck said:


> it would be wonderful to see a gold modern dial... I know we shouldn't discuss new designs... but I am just saying...


I'm waiting my vintage golden dial, but I agree with you.


----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

boga said:


> I'm waiting my vintage golden dial, but I agree with you.


while we're fantasizing, am i the only one who would like to see a silver vintage dial? :-d


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Riddle said:


> while we're fantasizing, am i the only one who would like to see a silver vintage dial? :-d


I believe this already exists, but with a date window at 3 o'clock...


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Riddle said:


> while we're fantasizing, am i the only one who would like to see a silver vintage dial? :-d


I'm fantasizing about people getting back to me about the dials they've committed to in the existing 3 projects group buy lists:

Ok fellas...So, here we stand on all the group buy project dials.

***SILVER RAISED INDICES MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST PRODUCED, SHIPPED, and TAKING PAYMENT FROM THE WAITING LIST. CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE WAITING LIST. THE 2nd BATCH IS IN, AND DIALS FOR THE WAITING LIST ARE READY TO SHIP AS SOON AS I'M CONTACTED.


***GOLD RAISED INDICES VINTAGE STYLE: MAIN LIST PRODUCED, SHIPPED, and TAKING PAYMENT FROM THE WAITING LIST. CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE WAITING LIST. WAITING LIST DIALS ARE IN PRODUCTION.

***BLUE SUNBURST RAISED INDICE MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST IN PRODUCTION, and PLEASE CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE MAIN LIST TO ARRANGE PAYMENT/SHIPPING.

That's right, BLUE CREW...I got the word today that they are a go for production as soon as deposit is paid, so let's get 'er together.

Thanks,

Jake B

​


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Payment sent. Go Team Blue!


----------



## trustkill (Feb 4, 2010)

Payment sent for the blue dial. Up up, hurry


----------



## akakun (Dec 9, 2010)

Send pm and waiting instructions


----------



## LPfeifer (Sep 24, 2011)

would be ECSTATIC if you would add me to the waiting list, or if i could purchase this dial (im not sure exactly what model of yours this is)










[email protected]


----------



## MilesGoodwin (Sep 17, 2010)

Both dials delivered today, they look amazing, can I just say a big thank you to all involved to get this project this far. Excellent work!!!!!!


Miles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akakun (Dec 9, 2010)

I received my gold vintage dial today and looks amaizing thanks Jake B


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

ALL list management, those who wants to be added or removed on the list, send PMs to me.

ALL payment inquiries, shipping and follow up, send PMs to Jake B.


Dials 1 and 2 are DONE! 

MODERN BLACK original RESERVATION LIST those UNPAID were given an opportunity to pay up, those UNPAID are no longer entitled to the dials. WAITING LIST for MODERN BLACK is now EFFECTIVE!


Blue Dial #3, just await payment instructions from JakeB. Some people in the wait list have been bumped to the RESERVED Blue dial list as well due to some people who have backed out.


ATTENTION!

*JakeB is accepting payments for the 1st GOLD DIAL and 2nd Modern Dial lists. *

*Only these people* should send a message to JakeB so JakeB can respond with his payment instructions. He won't respond to anybody not in the list about questions regarding the dials.

Everybody on this list, please pay ASAP so we can start the production of the Gold dials already.



UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST
*

***SILVER RAISED INDICES MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST PRODUCED, SHIPPED, and TAKING PAYMENT FROM THE WAITING LIST. CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE WAITING LIST. THE 2nd BATCH IS IN, AND DIALS FOR THE WAITING LIST ARE READY TO SHIP AS SOON AS I'M CONTACTED.


***GOLD RAISED INDICES VINTAGE STYLE: MAIN LIST PRODUCED, SHIPPED, and TAKING PAYMENT FROM THE WAITING LIST. CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE WAITING LIST. WAITING LIST DIALS ARE IN PRODUCTION.

***BLUE SUNBURST RAISED INDICE MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST IN PRODUCTION, and PLEASECONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE MAIN LIST TO ARRANGE PAYMENT/SHIPPING.

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*
Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168
22. detect33
23. Joelaya
24. inxlee
25. zhen
26. fonno
27. toxoviper
28. jmack
29. rmassony
30. JDMFanatic
31. mattanderson
32. Riddle
33. alvinngcm
34. rpg1976
35. gasmancc
36. ditoy_eagle
37. ditoy_eagle
38. ditoy_eagle
39. ditoy_eagle
40. ditoy_eagle
41. jag182
42. badams118
43. theoldjaffa
44. Tanglewood
45. RidiQles
46. LPfeifer
47. TroyNVie
48. TroyNVie
49. ato316
50. ht8306
51. mondo

I am assuming the vintage style is the one without numbers on the dials right? Just like the Spanish FFF mod but has a date window at 3:
Attachment 479045

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4
*Attachment 479046

*Wait list for the Modern style black dial: <---- NOW ACTIVE, please send PM to JakeB to facilitate payment! *

1. Slant
3. fundamentalman
5. Yitbos76
7. ryancharles
9. agent47
10. toxoviper
12. wormsmst
13. ht8306
14. ht8306
15. eatdust
16. Luto
17. MiloGiles
18. bogeyman70
19. MikeyLikesIt
20. fonno
21. toxoviper
22. bmpf
26. axluba
28. mondocheesemonster
32. Witito
33. Rugby
35. 3pointross
41. moerbeck
42. htpcorsica
43. ditoy_eagle
44. ditoy_eagle
45. ditoy_eagle
46. ditoy_eagle
47. litmus73
48. TroyNVie
49. TroyNVie
50. jag182
51. Friedel52


*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. guidoket
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. alvinngcm
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. nicoGT
91. gasmancc
92. BullDawg
93. BullDawg
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. flexible
4. nicomax
5. jag182


----------



## LPfeifer (Sep 24, 2011)

sent you a pm


----------



## mattanderson (Oct 18, 2011)

PM sent.

Thanks again so much to ditoy_eagle and Jake B!


----------



## burnz (Apr 12, 2009)

Good to hear the gold dials have been shipped. Hope i get mine in the mail within the next few days. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornasol (Jun 15, 2011)

PM sent.

Thanks again so much to ditoy_eagle and Jake B!​


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

guys I just received my gold vintage dial... thanks Jake and ditoy_eagle for all the work done


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Jake B, I received the modern dial. Thank you very much. Best regards from Chile.



Jake B said:


> I'm fantasizing about people getting back to me about the dials they've committed to in the existing 3 projects group buy lists:
> 
> Ok fellas...So, here we stand on all the group buy project dials.
> 
> ...


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi, can somebody explain what the small edge chip at 3 is? I just noticed on mine, and checked the first pics by jake on page 31, seems to have it too. what is it? maybe the watch guy will explain but just in case somebody already knows, that'd be appreciated.


----------



## Triengen (Aug 16, 2011)

The gold vintage dial is today well arrived, it's really very nice.

Thanks for all & kind regards from Spain !


----------



## Billyidol (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't wait to get the gold vintage in with the applied markers. But I was wondering if anybody would like a "no radiations" version. I know I would love to have one of those. Thanks Jake B!


----------



## jag182 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd like to suggest a new thread to this thread. Loading up 70 some pages is un-necessarly taxing on the server and computer. Takes way to long to load up all those pages.


----------



## Lutek (May 20, 2006)

Edited...


----------



## nebulight (May 13, 2009)

I got mine installed and have it with a quick shot of the Version 1 dial:










The bezel on the right is an early EARLY prototype.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

jag182 said:


> I'd like to suggest a new thread to this thread. Loading up 70 some pages is un-necessarly taxing on the server and computer. Takes way to long to load up all those pages.



Change your display to linear mode, and then choose only the page you want to view, and it's the only one that will need to load.


----------



## LPfeifer (Sep 24, 2011)

never received any type of PM/message back about being added to the wait list
extremely anxious about getting my hands on one of these


----------



## burnz (Apr 12, 2009)

Just received my vintage gold dial today in the mail. Look awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## barzano (Nov 26, 2011)

got my modern stile dial looks great  thanks jakeB and ditoy_eagle


----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

LPfeifer said:


> never received any type of PM/message back about being added to the wait list
> extremely anxious about getting my hands on one of these


it looks like youre already on the wait list (a few pages back). ditoy updates the list every few days


----------



## detect33 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello Jack,

How pay for the GOLD RAISED INDICES VINTAGE STYLE

I am on the waiting list.

Best regards.


----------



## barzano (Nov 26, 2011)

detect33 send jakeB a pm message


----------



## Auroch (Jul 17, 2011)

Any chance to still buy one?


----------



## mondo (Jan 13, 2010)

@ditoy, you have pm. thanks!!


----------



## Friedel52 (Dec 26, 2011)

I also would like to buy one! Still possible?
Thanks


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

ALL list management, those who wants to be added or removed on the list, send PMs to me.

ALL payment inquiries, shipping and follow up, send PMs to Jake B.


Dials 1 Gold are produced and currently accepting payments, contact Jake B for that. 

MODERN BLACK all dlievered and list CLOSED. The few remaining Modern Black dials are with Jake B. Pm him directly for that.

Blue Dial #3 under production, just await payment instructions from JakeB. Some people in the wait list have been bumped to the RESERVED Blue dial list as well due to some people who have backed out.


UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST
*

***SILVER RAISED INDICES MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST PRODUCED, SHIPPED, and TAKING PAYMENT FROM THE WAITING LIST. CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE WAITING LIST. THE 2nd BATCH IS IN, AND DIALS FOR THE WAITING LIST ARE READY TO SHIP AS SOON AS I'M CONTACTED.


***GOLD RAISED INDICES VINTAGE STYLE: MAIN LIST PRODUCED, SHIPPED, and TAKING PAYMENT FROM THE WAITING LIST. CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE WAITING LIST. WAITING LIST DIALS ARE IN PRODUCTION.

***BLUE SUNBURST RAISED INDICE MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST IN PRODUCTION, and PLEASECONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE MAIN LIST TO ARRANGE PAYMENT/SHIPPING.

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*
Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168
22. detect33
23. Joelaya
24. inxlee
25. zhen
26. fonno
27. toxoviper
28. jmack
29. rmassony
30. JDMFanatic
31. mattanderson
32. Riddle
33. alvinngcm
34. rpg1976
35. gasmancc
36. ditoy_eagle
37. ditoy_eagle
38. ditoy_eagle
39. ditoy_eagle
40. ditoy_eagle
41. jag182
42. badams118
43. theoldjaffa
44. Tanglewood
45. RidiQles
46. LPfeifer
47. TroyNVie
48. TroyNVie
49. ato316
50. ht8306
51. mondo
52. mook
53. Arkadin
54. Ivan36

*Modern style Black CLOSED AND DONE. *

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. guidoket
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. alvinngcm
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. nicoGT
91. gasmancc
92. BullDawg
93. BullDawg
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. flexible
4. nicomax
5. jag182


----------



## SlowTwitch (Dec 16, 2011)

totally lost in trying to sort through 80 pages so excuse my uneducated inquiry. Is there any dial replacement available for the skx009 type? Just curious. There's a lot of catch up to read through on this thread its a bit overwhelming to grasp it all.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

SlowTwitch said:


> totally lost in trying to sort through 80 pages so excuse my uneducated inquiry. Is there any dial replacement available for the skx009 type? Just curious. There's a lot of catch up to read through on this thread its a bit overwhelming to grasp it all.


This is a thread for "FFF" WUS project dials for use in the SNZH watches, and has nothing to do at any point with custom parts for the SKX dive watches.


----------



## LPfeifer (Sep 24, 2011)

extremely happy to see I was added to the list. just sent ditoy a PM about payment.


----------



## datniche (Dec 28, 2011)

How can you get these installed? I have no experience whatsoever with working on watches so should I look for an already modded one for sale?

Also, I'm sure it's been mentioned but what's the price on the gold dial?

Thanks, I'm new here..first post. I really want this watch.


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

Receveid 10 x dial 2 and 20 x dial 1.

Makes my customers and me very happy !!

I made some pics, but shall put them on a new thread, OK?

Kind regards,
Rob


----------



## mfer (Jun 22, 2007)

Just a quick Q. I'm on the list for the blue dial and I paid. I understand it is in production, but what timeline does that mean?

1 week, 1 month, 4 months, etc? I'm cool with whatever time, just wondering if I should order my watch. 

Also, is there any difference between the SNZH53K1 and the SNZH53J1?

Thanks,


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

The models ending with K1 is Made in Malaysia and J1 is Made in Japan.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

mfer said:


> Just a quick Q. I'm on the list for the blue dial and I paid. I understand it is in production, but what timeline does that mean?
> 
> 1 week, 1 month, 4 months, etc? I'm cool with whatever time, just wondering if I should order my watch.
> 
> ...


I saw your message, and just placed a call to the supplier. The dials themselves are good to go, but they're waiting for delivery of the custom indices, which are made in another factory.

Since some of the indices are not common shapes (the tapering bars on the blue, and the "diamond" on the gold), the indices are made to order for these project dials. The manager hopes that she'll see them delivered within the next two weeks, before CNY

For the blue sunburst, the indices will be spaced in the same way as the 2nd run of the silver. They're alligned with the outer ring, and not the inner. Ditoy mentioned to me that some of the fellas thought that the arabic numbers seemed a little close to the inner ring. Some told us they preferred 'em that way, but it seems that more preferred them spaced out more..

Thanks for your patience, guys...and big thanks to Ditoy Eagle for keeping this stuff organized and helping to relay the wishes of the forumers about the designs of the dials. Without him, there's absolutely no way these would have been realized.


----------



## philosopher (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi is there a chance to get any of the black modern dials or am I too late ?


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

I received black dial. It's perfect. 
Thank a lot, Jake B.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

lawrence3434 said:


> I received black dial. It's perfect.
> Thank a lot, Jake B.



My favourite one... That one's the full evolution of Vince's concept dial way back when. :-! I hope the sunburst blue looks as good as you guys think they're going to. I was a bit iffy on the idea, but I have a feeling I'm gonna end up finding myself hunting down a blue watch real soon. I was honestly surprised that there were enough participants to fill the blue list. I really don't think there's as many blue watches out there, numbers-wise. Think I've only seen a couple in stores over the past year.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

ALL list management, those who wants to be added or removed on the list, send PMs to me.

ALL payment inquiries, shipping and follow up, send PMs to Jake B.


Dials 1 Gold are produced and currently accepting payments, contact Jake B for that. 

MODERN BLACK all dlievered and list CLOSED. The few remaining Modern Black dials are with Jake B. Pm him directly for that.

Blue Dial #3 under production, just await payment instructions from JakeB. Some people in the wait list have been bumped to the RESERVED Blue dial list as well due to some people who have backed out.


UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST
*

***SILVER RAISED INDICES MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST PRODUCED, SHIPPED, and TAKING PAYMENT FROM THE WAITING LIST. CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE WAITING LIST. THE 2nd BATCH IS IN, AND DIALS FOR THE WAITING LIST ARE READY TO SHIP AS SOON AS I'M CONTACTED.


***GOLD RAISED INDICES VINTAGE STYLE: MAIN LIST PRODUCED, SHIPPED, and TAKING PAYMENT FROM THE WAITING LIST. CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE WAITING LIST. WAITING LIST DIALS ARE IN PRODUCTION.

***BLUE SUNBURST RAISED INDICE MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST IN PRODUCTION, and PLEASECONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE MAIN LIST TO ARRANGE PAYMENT/SHIPPING.

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*
Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168
22. detect33
23. Joelaya
24. inxlee
25. zhen
26. fonno
27. toxoviper
28. jmack
29. rmassony
30. JDMFanatic
31. mattanderson
32. Riddle
33. alvinngcm
34. rpg1976
35. gasmancc
36. ditoy_eagle
37. ditoy_eagle
38. ditoy_eagle
39. ditoy_eagle
40. ditoy_eagle
41. jag182
42. badams118
43. theoldjaffa
44. Tanglewood
45. RidiQles
46. LPfeifer
47. TroyNVie
48. TroyNVie
49. ato316
50. ht8306
51. mondo
52. mook
53. Arkadin
54. Ivan36
55. patajun
56. GIN47ALC
57. taepo518
58. nezoki
59. datniche

*Modern style Black CLOSED AND DONE. *

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. guidoket
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. alvinngcm
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. nicoGT
91. gasmancc
92. BullDawg
93. BullDawg
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. flexible
4. nicomax
5. jag182
6. tanwill
7. inq
8. gandhi
9. TroyNVie
10. rafavespa


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Things are looking good for the blue- crew...Apparently the indices will be on the way to the dials manufacturer around the end of next week. :-!


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Jake B said:


> For the blue sunburst, the indices will be spaced in the same way as the 2nd run of the silver. They're alligned with the outer ring, and not the inner.






Jake B said:


> Things are looking good for the blue- crew...Apparently the indices will be on the way to the dials manufacturer around the end of next week. :-!


Thanks, Ditoy & Jake. This is great news, though I may need to get a second SNZH53 as I've grown attached to it since the start of this 81 page thread. What is the longest non-photo related thread on WUS anyway?


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Things are looking good for the blue- crew...Apparently the indices will be on the way to the dials manufacturer around the end of next week. :-!


Thanks a lot Jake. Wish you and your dear ones a happy New Year. Thanks to you and Ditoy_eagle for working on this. Regards and best wishes to all


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Jota said:


> Thanks a lot Jake. Wish you and your dear ones a happy New Year. Thanks to you and Ditoy_eagle for working on this. Regards and best wishes to all



Happy New Year to you too, m'man...and to ALL you guys! 2011 was one heck of a rollercoaster for us here, with the loss of our dear friend Noah, the birth of our wonderful daughter Abbie, and realizing our new company. Here's to an _EXCELLENT_ 2012!! :-!


----------



## Arkadin (Dec 28, 2011)

jmlab715 said:


> The models ending with K1 is Made in Malaysia and J1 is Made in Japan.


Is there a difference in quality?


----------



## MarcusS (Jan 1, 2012)

I just got the snzh55 and I just wonder about the black dial for the mod. How is the waiting list looking right now? (since i guess it's full)


----------



## jmlab715 (Jul 14, 2010)

Honestly, I don't see any because both movements are the same. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think both movements are Made in Japan.


----------



## caballero (May 22, 2008)

How can I get added to the list for one of the black modern dials ? with the raised indices and date at 4:30 ? Should I pm someone ?


----------



## towrist (Dec 24, 2008)

Just a word of warning to those considering ordering dials. I ordered two of the earlier dials. Despite quality control checks I was shipped a dial with defective lume. I understand that accidents happen...no problem. When I contacted Vince and Jake I got some initial response, then nothing. Not here, in pm, or email..or even Paypal. I was required to send photographic proof, which I did. From the proof that was requested it was agreed that the dial should/would be replaced. 

Now a number of additional runs of dials (with great designs I might add) have been shipped and I still have not received anything, message or otherwise. Time frames have been dragged out so long (because I gave Jake/Vince the benefit of the doubt) Paypal is no longer an option to get my money back. The mods will not get involved. Jake/Vince will not reply or at least refund the money for the dial. 

At this point I do feel ripped off and taken advantage of. The principle of the situation bothers me more than anything. They should own up.

Whatever.... I'm still subscribed to this thread so every so often get updates as to whats progresssing. Business is good. I have had such good dealings on WUS but this is the last transaction really sours it.

*** Please note that I have NOT dealt with Ditoy and so this is not directed at him, but Jake/Vince are behind the scenes***
I don't usually air my laundry out in public but I've done everything else..... again, buyer beware.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Dont worry , i am sure Jake / Vince will take care of it.
Do provide some pic for the benefit of doubts.



towrist said:


> Just a word of warning to those considering ordering dials. I ordered two of the earlier dials. Despite quality control checks I was shipped a dial with defective lume. I understand that accidents happen...no problem. When I contacted Vince and Jake I got some initial response, then nothing. Not here, in pm, or email..or even Paypal. I was required to send photographic proof, which I did. From the proof that was requested it was agreed that the dial should/would be replaced.
> 
> Now a number of additional runs of dials (with great designs I might add) have been shipped and I still have not received anything, message or otherwise. Time frames have been dragged out so long (because I gave Jake/Vince the benefit of the doubt) Paypal is no longer an option to get my money back. The mods will not get involved. Jake/Vince will not reply or at least refund the money for the dial.
> 
> ...


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

towrist said:


> Just a word of warning to those considering ordering dials. I ordered two of the earlier dials. Despite quality control checks I was shipped a dial with defective lume. I understand that accidents happen...no problem. When I contacted Vince and Jake I got some initial response, then nothing. Not here, in pm, or email..or even Paypal. I was required to send photographic proof, which I did. From the proof that was requested it was agreed that the dial should/would be replaced.
> 
> Now a number of additional runs of dials (with great designs I might add) have been shipped and I still have not received anything, message or otherwise. Time frames have been dragged out so long (because I gave Jake/Vince the benefit of the doubt) Paypal is no longer an option to get my money back. The mods will not get involved. Jake/Vince will not reply or at least refund the money for the dial.
> 
> ...


1- You should deal with this in person. This is an issue related to Vince's initial run of dials last summer. It was not brought to my attention again after my telling you to contact Vincent to correct or compensate you. In all honesty, I'd forgotten all about it until reading this right now. To say that I will not reply to you is inaccurate since I've not heard of this in months and months...last summer to be exact.

2- Vincent was shipped all back-up dials for that run, and was responsible for shipping replacements for defects and/or dials lost in transit. Vincent collected ALL payments for that run, and was responsible for all organization and purchases. I was responsible ONLY for receiving the dials from the manufacturer and shipping.

3- Vincent has since gone and left the forum, and has nothing to do with these group efforts, or any of the following ones which have been organized by ditoy_eagle and myself. (In fact, Vince left in the middle of that group buy that he organized, causing a bit of a scare)

4- All that aside, I'd have been happy to try and "make things right", if I'd known that there was anything I should have been righting, or that I should be "owning up" to, since it was an issue between you and Vincent, who you'd payed for your dial and had the extras, and you'd been directed his way. Suggesting that I've somehow knowingly "ripped you off" isn't appreciated. Hundreds of these group dials organized by ditoy and myself have shipped since, and of course there have been bumps and issues to be corrected, which have been dealth with responsibly. No one's tried to "sour" you, but rather I'd suggest that better communication between you and Vincent should have been in order.


----------



## towrist (Dec 24, 2008)

If you had no responsibility for this than I apologize. This was a business transaction and from my understanding you and Vince were partners and so were both responsible. I thought there was some communication between you too regarding this and thought that both of you would work together 'behind the scenes' to resolve the issue. I appreciate your getting back to me from the original pm's, but did not understand that you had no accountability to the outcome of the order and that Vince solely responsible. I did post on this thread asking for a reply but never got a reply from either of you (this was after a prolonged silence and lack of response to emails from vince). I should have contacted you directly again to try to figure this out, but did not... my mistake.

So, basically, Vince is fully responsible for this and because I have tied you in with him, I sincerely apologize. I have not been following the events on WUS for a while and was not aware that Vince had left and am sorry that this mess was left for you to deal with as he probably doesn't even know my last message was posted. Had I been keeping up I would have sent you a pm to see if anything could be done, but that's history...

That said, it seems I was still ripped-off by Vince and am still out a good dial. I have had so many good dealings with community here at WUS... it really does bother me that it was here, and not on the buy-and-sell forum that I got burned.

I still have a watch that has been sitting here for almost a year that I purchased specifically for this and it could use a dial. If nothing can be done, I understand... just let me know... either way lets put it to rest once and for all.

Again, it was my misunderstanding of your relationship/involvement with vince regarding this and I apologize.



Jake B said:


> 1- You should deal with this in person. This is an issue related to Vince's initial run of dials last summer. It was not brought to my attention again after my telling you to contact Vincent to correct or compensate you. In all honesty, I'd forgotten all about it until reading this right now. To say that I will not reply to you is inaccurate since I've not heard of this in months and months...last summer to be exact.
> 
> 2- Vincent was shipped all back-up dials for that run, and was responsible for shipping replacements for defects and/or dials lost in transit. Vincent collected ALL payments for that run, and was responsible for all organization and purchases. I was responsible ONLY for receiving the dials from the manufacturer and shipping.
> 
> ...


----------



## rafavespa (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks ditoy_eagle!
waiting..........


----------



## R^2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Things are looking good for the blue- crew...Apparently the indices will be on the way to the dials manufacturer around the end of next week. :-!


Jake/Ditoy - I just logged into WUS today and haven't been on for a few weeks. Apparently the blue dials are in production and that payment is expected. The instructions from ditoy says to PM him for payment instructions/shipping, is this correct? I just want to make sure I am PM'ing the right person for payment of the blue FFF dial. I am number 11 on the main list for the blue FFF dial. Let me know.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes for the Blue dials, if you are on the RESERVE list, pm Jake B for payment instructions.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

ALL list management, those who wants to be added or removed on the list, send PMs to me.

ALL payment inquiries, shipping and follow up, send PMs to Jake B.


Dials 1 Gold are produced and currently accepting payments, contact Jake B for that. 

MODERN BLACK all delivered and list CLOSED. The few remaining Modern Black dials are with Jake B. Pm him directly for that.

Blue Dial #3 under production, just await payment instructions from JakeB. Some people in the wait list have been bumped to the RESERVED Blue dial list as well due to some people who have backed out.


UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST
*

***GOLD RAISED INDICES VINTAGE STYLE:MAIN LIST PRODUCED, SHIPPED, and TAKING PAYMENT FROM THE WAITING LIST. CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE WAITING LIST. WAITING LIST DIALS ARE IN PRODUCTION.

***BLUE SUNBURST RAISED INDICE MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST IN PRODUCTION, and PLEASECONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE MAIN LIST TO ARRANGE PAYMENT/SHIPPING.

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*
Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168
22. detect33
23. Joelaya
24. inxlee
25. zhen
26. fonno
27. toxoviper
28. jmack
29. rmassony
30. JDMFanatic
31. mattanderson
32. Riddle
33. alvinngcm
34. rpg1976
35. gasmancc
36. ditoy_eagle
37. ditoy_eagle
38. ditoy_eagle
39. ditoy_eagle
40. ditoy_eagle
41. jag182
42. badams118
43. theoldjaffa
44. Tanglewood
45. RidiQles
46. LPfeifer
47. TroyNVie
48. TroyNVie
49. ato316
50. ht8306
51. mondo
52. mook
53. Arkadin
54. Ivan36
55. patajun
56. GIN47ALC
57. taepo518
58. nezoki
59. datniche
60. nezoki
61. nezoki
61. nezoki
62. rafcartella
63. genoint

*Modern style Black CLOSED AND DONE. *

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. guidoket
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. alvinngcm
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. nicoGT
91. gasmancc
92. BullDawg
93. BullDawg
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. flexible
4. nicomax
5. jag182
6. tanwill
7. inq
8. gandhi
9. TroyNVie
10. rafavespa
11. cholack
12. rafa


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

I received today my vintage dial (I was on the list of the spanish forum, and I think there is only one left who is still waiting for it, and it looks is on its way). 

It looks wonderful !

I hope I'll find soon someone to change it.

Thanks ditoy_eagle and Jake B for everything.


----------



## Lutek (May 20, 2006)

Today I've done it myself for the first time. It took 1 hour and finally... I changed the dial


----------



## R^2 (Jul 24, 2011)

ditoy_eagle said:


> Yes for the Blue dials, if you are on the RESERVE list, pm Jake B for payment instructions.


Thanks! Will PM Jake B now ...


----------



## Link_187 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Things are looking good for the blue- crew...Apparently the indices will be on the way to the dials manufacturer around the end of next week. :-!


Hy, do you have a news about blue dial?

Thanks


----------



## rmassony (Jul 1, 2011)

I just got my SNZH57 in the mail, so now I'm really excited to get my gold dial. Any updates on shipping for those who were on the waitlist like me?

Also, I would love to see some pics of the blue dial. If they look as good as they sound, I may be forced to complete the FFF trifecta.


----------



## raccoon17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Can I see some pic. of the blue FFF dial?


----------



## htpcorsica (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's my FFF that I've just completed, I painted the second hand and think it really suits it. Have a look at the pics, Cheers
PS. can I have an FFF owners club badge please?


----------



## -=RC=- (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice touch on the second hand.


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks great. What kind of paint did you use?



htpcorsica said:


> Here's my FFF that I've just completed, I painted the second hand and think it really suits it. Have a look at the pics, Cheers
> PS. can I have an FFF owners club badge please?


----------



## htpcorsica (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi JBT, the paint I used is an old JP enamel no. 132 satin red, modellers paint. I think gloss would be better.


JBT said:


> Looks great. What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Really nice pics, guys..

Word is on the Blue, and also the vintage Gold group project/buy lists: The indices were received just before the CNY break started, and the dials will be completed as soon as the workers return to work. Thanks for your patience, fellas.

Since some have been asking, the blue will have the exact same layout as the back-up run for the black/silver did, with the indices spaced out more towards the outer diameter of the dial, since it seems that most of you preferred that layout.

Most of the payments for the group buy have been received now, and we thank you for your promptness. Anyone who's not yet squared away can contact either ditoy to get on the list (if spaces available) or myself to remit the $30

Thanks to everyone, and especially to ditoy for making these such a big success.

Jake B


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, just a liitle more patience for the blue dials then!

ALL list management, those who wants to be added or removed on the list, send PMs to me.

ALL payment inquiries, shipping and follow up, send PMs to Jake B.


Dials 1 Gold are produced and currently accepting payments, contact Jake B for that. 

MODERN BLACK all delivered and list CLOSED. The few remaining Modern Black dials are with Jake B. Pm him directly for that.

Blue Dial #3 under production, just await payment instructions from JakeB. Some people in the wait list have been bumped to the RESERVED Blue dial list as well due to some people who have backed out.


UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST
*

***GOLD RAISED INDICES VINTAGE STYLE:MAIN LIST PRODUCED, SHIPPED, and TAKING PAYMENT FROM THE WAITING LIST. CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE WAITING LIST. WAITING LIST DIALS ARE IN PRODUCTION.

***BLUE SUNBURST RAISED INDICE MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST IN PRODUCTION, and PLEASECONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE MAIN LIST TO ARRANGE PAYMENT/SHIPPING.

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*
Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168
22. detect33
23. Joelaya
24. inxlee
25. zhen
26. fonno
27. toxoviper
28. jmack
29. rmassony
30. JDMFanatic
31. mattanderson
32. Riddle
33. alvinngcm
34. rpg1976
35. gasmancc
36. ditoy_eagle
37. ditoy_eagle
38. ditoy_eagle
39. ditoy_eagle
40. ditoy_eagle
41. jag182
42. badams118
43. theoldjaffa
44. Tanglewood
45. RidiQles
46. LPfeifer
47. TroyNVie
48. TroyNVie
49. ato316
50. ht8306
51. mondo
52. mook
53. Arkadin
54. Ivan36
55. patajun
56. GIN47ALC
57. taepo518
58. nezoki
59. datniche
60. nezoki
61. nezoki
61. nezoki
62. rafcartella
63. genoint
64. dogman
65. whi2hill


*Modern style Black CLOSED AND DONE. *

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. guidoket
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. alvinngcm
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. nicoGT
91. gasmancc
92. BullDawg
93. BullDawg
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. flexible
4. nicomax
5. jag182
6. tanwill
7. inq
8. gandhi
9. TroyNVie
10. rafavespa
11. cholack
12. rafa
13. rpg1976
14. leviblue
15. freedomj
16. Wimpy
17. Limeman
18. Aerofish
19. chucklebean


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

I've been scanning this thread, seems like I'm too late for any dial. Just wondering though if there are any instructions on how to change the dial on this one with so many people buying these dials. I searched and browsed but 1600+ replies was a little too much for me to read ;-)


----------



## Moontong (Jan 25, 2012)

:think: Am I too late if I waana order one gold mark dail for my SNZH57J1 ?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Moontong said:


> :think: Am I too late if I waana order one gold mark dail for my SNZH57J1 ?


There are two very large posts, on this very page, with very big green writing explaining what to do.Happy Year of the Dragon, everyone! Kung Hei Fat Choi!


----------



## genoint (Jan 22, 2012)

htpcorsica said:


> Here's my FFF that I've just completed, I painted the second hand and think it really suits it. Have a look at the pics, Cheers
> PS. can I have an FFF owners club badge please?


Did you sand down the tip or paint right over it?


----------



## rpg1976 (Oct 17, 2007)

I know this is a long shot but if anyone here has a modern black FFF dial they wont be using PLEASE let me know!


----------



## RidiQles (Jul 19, 2011)

I believe there might still be some in stock at 10watches.com


----------



## panco (May 2, 2011)

I had a small issue with my Modern Style Black Dial, nothing major just a tiny defect on a metal index. I addressed it to Jake and he immediately sent me a replacement dial at NO extra charge. No fuss, no negociation, nothing, he just sent it. That's customer service at its best, thanks again Jake B !


----------



## Blues52 (Apr 12, 2011)

Fifty Five dial, Omega style hands from Jake B, and of course the Brady strap. Cheers.


----------



## rpg1976 (Oct 17, 2007)

panco said:


> I had a small issue with my Modern Style Black Dial, nothing major just a tiny defect on a metal index. I addressed it to Jake and he immediately sent me a replacement dial at NO extra charge. No fuss, no negociation, nothing, he just sent it. That's customer service at its best, thanks again Jake B !


Wanna give me your old dial??? 
Seriously, great service by Jake! Glad to hear you were able to get a new one!


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

Hola Jake, I hope you are doing well. Any idea of when approx we may have some update? Tks! Wish you a good WE.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

ALL list management, those who wants to be added or removed on the list, send PMs to me.

ALL payment inquiries, shipping and follow up, send PMs to Jake B.


Dials 1 Gold are produced and currently accepting payments, contact Jake B for that. 

MODERN BLACK all delivered and list CLOSED. The few remaining Modern Black dials are with Jake B. Pm him directly for that.

Blue Dial #3 under production, just await payment instructions from JakeB. Some people in the wait list have been bumped to the RESERVED Blue dial list as well due to some people who have backed out.


UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST
*

***GOLD RAISED INDICES VINTAGE STYLE:MAIN LIST PRODUCED, SHIPPED, and TAKING PAYMENT FROM THE WAITING LIST. CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE WAITING LIST. WAITING LIST DIALS ARE IN PRODUCTION.

***BLUE SUNBURST RAISED INDICE MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST IN PRODUCTION, and PLEASECONTACT ME IF YOU ARE ON THE MAIN LIST TO ARRANGE PAYMENT/SHIPPING.

UPDATED LIST:*

Gold "vintage style" FFF dial with applied (framed) indices and NO date (GOLD)
*
Wait list for the GOLD dial:

1. Persyce
2. Lutek
3. Lutek
4. elqqqq
5. Billyidol
6. Jose Luis GP
7. franzy
8. KAOSS
9. actionjackson
10.-11. Kermit e Froggy
12. opawlows
13. Sjever
14. Diospada
15. Redd
16. toxoviper
17. ht8306
18. Luto
19. der Uhrsammier
20. Tsar Bomba
21. Renegade168
22. detect33
23. Joelaya
24. inxlee
25. zhen
26. fonno
27. toxoviper
28. jmack
29. rmassony
30. JDMFanatic
31. mattanderson
32. Riddle
33. alvinngcm
34. rpg1976
35. gasmancc
36. ditoy_eagle
37. ditoy_eagle
38. ditoy_eagle
39. ditoy_eagle
40. ditoy_eagle
41. jag182
42. badams118
43. theoldjaffa
44. Tanglewood
45. RidiQles
46. LPfeifer
47. TroyNVie
48. TroyNVie
49. ato316
50. ht8306
51. mondo
52. mook
53. Arkadin
54. Ivan36
55. patajun
56. GIN47ALC
57. taepo518
58. nezoki
59. datniche
60. nezoki
61. nezoki
61. nezoki
62. rafcartella
63. genoint
64. dogman
65. whi2hill
66. edc13


*Modern style Black CLOSED AND DONE. *

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. guidoket
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. alvinngcm
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. nicoGT
91. gasmancc
92. BullDawg
93. BullDawg
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. flexible
4. nicomax
5. jag182
6. tanwill
7. inq
8. gandhi
9. TroyNVie
10. rafavespa
11. cholack
12. rafa
13. rpg1976
14. leviblue
15. freedomj
16. Wimpy
17. Limeman
18. Aerofish
19. chucklebean
20. Auroch
21. cinemadisco
22. dogman
23. drawz
24. Yoda2005
25. beceen


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

You don't belong to this thread then, the hundreds of people who own the FFF dials and those on the wait list think otherwise. To each his own, we should all respect one's preference. But to write something negative, in a thread full of excitement and anticipation, is immature.


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

RobSD probably uses his cellphone and doesn't have a watch...


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

RobSD deleted his post, or perhaps a moderator did. I have a screenshot of his post just in case moderators wanna see. Good thing it's gone now.


----------



## Bauzen (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm new to this... It's literally my first post.
I absolutely love these modded Seikos!!
I literally signed up to try figuring out how to get one of these.

Could someone please IM me details on what I need to do?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey fellas,

Here's the message I received from the manufacturer today. They're back from CNY break, so looks like we'll have our goodies soon...

"Dear Jake,

Kung Hei Fat Choy!

Sorry for late delivery. We can complete your dials end of next week only as 
we've just resumed working for a few days now. 

Brgds,
Mary"


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the update Jake. Looking forward to it. Have a great week. J


----------



## mfer (Jun 22, 2007)

Jake B said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Here's the message I received from the manufacturer today. They're back from CNY break, so looks like we'll have our goodies soon...
> 
> ...


So, I paid awhile back via paypal with my verified address. Will you just ship them when they are ready or will there be another request for information regarding where to mail the dials, etc?

Thanks for the update!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys...So our gold dials are ready. Paul's pickin' 'em up right now, and they'll start shipping today. Took awhile this time, but I'm glad everyone could be patient..I love these gold ones. This manufacturer does a great job with the gold applied indices, and there's nothin' like the real deal from the original manufacturer of the FFF dials. ;-) Imposters just can't beat it.

To the question above. Yes, dials ship to the address that we had from Paypal.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

...and here we go!!

As a sidenote, payment's been due for around two months now. 
Whoever's not paid up as of now, your dials are now up for grabs for whoever comes first.

Ditoy will be taking down the list for this dial, and we'll call it the conclusion of this group buy.
Thanks everyone for making it a success.

*** UPDATE: FOR EVERYONE WHO PAID FOR THIS DIAL, THEY SHIPPED TODAY***


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

[deleted]

misunderstanding...


----------



## Link_187 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for your work jake.

have you a news for blue dial?

( I move next month into a new home. I could will send my new address by mp ?)


----------



## nezoki (Sep 28, 2011)

...


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Link_187 said:


> Thank you for your work jake.
> 
> have you a news for blue dial?
> 
> ( I move next month into a new home. I could will send my new address by mp ?)


Blue was supposed to arrive today with the black/gold indice dials, but they're now saying early next week.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

As per Jake B's instructions, the lists for the Modern Black and the Gold is to be shut down already since there are no more available dials.

We will still continue the list for the upcoming Blue dials.

ALL list management, those who wants to be added or removed on the list, send PMs to me.

ALL payment inquiries, shipping and follow up, send PMs to Jake B.


Dials 1 Gold are produced and currently accepting payments, contact Jake B for that. 

MODERN BLACK all delivered and list CLOSED. The few remaining Modern Black dials are with Jake B. Pm him directly for that.

Blue Dial #3 under production, just await payment instructions from JakeB. Some people in the wait list have been bumped to the RESERVED Blue dial list as well due to some people who have backed out.


UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST
*

***BLUE SUNBURST RAISED INDICE MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST IN PRODUCTION.

UPDATED LIST:

*Gold Vintage Dial CLOSED AND DONE. 
*
*Modern style Black CLOSED AND DONE. 
*

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. guidoket
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. alvinngcm
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. nicoGT
91. gasmancc
92. BullDawg
93. BullDawg
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. flexible
4. nicomax
5. jag182
6. tanwill
7. inq
8. gandhi
9. TroyNVie
10. rafavespa
11. cholack
12. rafa
13. rpg1976
14. leviblue
15. freedomj
16. Wimpy
17. Limeman
18. Aerofish
19. chucklebean
20. Auroch
21. cinemadisco
22. dogman
23. drawz
24. Yoda2005
25. beceen
26. BSoto
27. doughboyr6


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, Ditoy...You did an awesome job keepin' things organized, buddy.

I should add that there are some leftovers from the "waiting list" group buy. Gimme a shout, fellas. Once they're gone, then that's it that's all folks. |>


----------



## Ivan36 (Oct 14, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Hey guys...So our gold dials are ready. Paul's pickin' 'em up right now, and they'll start shipping today. Took awhile this time, but I'm glad everyone could be patient..I love these gold ones. This manufacturer does a great job with the gold applied indices, and there's nothin' like the real deal from the original manufacturer of the FFF dials. ;-) Imposters just can't beat it.
> 
> To the question above. Yes, dials ship to the address that we had from Paypal.


Good to hear that they're done! Just sent you a PM.


----------



## mondo (Jan 13, 2010)

you have a pm jake  thanks!!


----------



## franksrollie (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi ditoy, I sent you a PM today. Hope there is room for me on the list for a modern blue dial.

Thanks.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

As per Jake B's instructions, the lists for the Modern Black and the Gold is to be shut down already since there are no more available dials.

We will still continue the list for the upcoming Blue dials.

ALL list management, those who wants to be added or removed on the list, send PMs to me.

ALL payment inquiries, shipping and follow up, send PMs to Jake B.


Dials 1 Gold are produced and currently accepting payments, contact Jake B for that. 

MODERN BLACK all delivered and list CLOSED. The few remaining Modern Black dials are with Jake B. Pm him directly for that.

Blue Dial #3 under production, just await payment instructions from JakeB. Some people in the wait list have been bumped to the RESERVED Blue dial list as well due to some people who have backed out.


UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST
*

***BLUE SUNBURST RAISED INDICE MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST IN PRODUCTION.

UPDATED LIST:

*Gold Vintage Dial CLOSED AND DONE. 
*
*Modern style Black CLOSED AND DONE. 
*

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. guidoket
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. alvinngcm
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. nicoGT
91. gasmancc
92. BullDawg
93. BullDawg
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. flexible
4. nicomax
5. jag182
6. tanwill
7. inq
8. gandhi
9. TroyNVie
10. rafavespa
11. cholack
12. rafa
13. rpg1976
14. leviblue
15. freedomj
16. Wimpy
17. Limeman
18. Aerofish
19. chucklebean
20. Auroch
21. cinemadisco
22. dogman
23. drawz
24. Yoda2005
25. beceen
26. BSoto
27. doughboyr6
28. franksrollie


----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

lol, ive had the snzh57 booked marked for the longest time (on creation watches) and it looks like theyve sold out of the k1 and j1 within the past week :-d. I guess i'll have to wait a little longer to wear my FFF. anyway, thanks for all the work done jakeb and ditoy.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

wuxia1679q said:


> I have been informed this thread is for a different dial being made by another party, as long as it doesn't turn out like the one from a few days back then off we go.


I'm getting red x's for your pix. What are you talking about? This thread's been for about 5 different group buy dials, and has been going on since spring 2011...


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys...So, the blue dials were delivered today, but the factory messed up. The dials were not SUNBURST, but rather a semi-matte blue.

So, they're going back, and I'm assured that the correct dials will be delivered within a week.

Check it out...



















What do you think?

Personally, I like 'em, and if I was keeping 'em to sell, I'd just say "whatever"..but it's not what everyone agreed upon and paid for.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

I am with you on your decision to bring them back. Sunburst will look a lot better!


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

I like the idea of a sunburst. We've all been this patient what's another week really.


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Jake, thanks for being on it and thanks for sharing. I agree sunburst is well worth another week. it will look so much better in my opinion. Best


----------



## klaro79 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
i also think sunburst will look better with the watch. Thanks for all the effort, Jake!


----------



## PLdG (Feb 20, 2012)

Jota said:


> Hi Jake, thanks for being on it and thanks for sharing. I agree sunburst is well worth another week. it will look so much better in my opinion. Best


I agree with Jota.

;-)

And I want to comment that I'm interested in a blue dial and sign up for the waiting list.

Greetings from Madrid.

pd. thanks jake for your great work!.


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sunburst is better. But this one looks great too and I would buy one too as extra. Can I ask about the font of the #s? Why did the font change from the first batch of dials to the current? They are now a little bigger and more squished.


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

Do we know how close this blue is to the original blue dial? Just curious


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

doughboyr6 said:


> Sunburst is better. But this one looks great too and I would buy one too as extra. Can I ask about the font of the #s? Why did the font change from the first batch of dials to the current? They are now a little bigger and more squished.



Because the first dial was painted, we could make the numbers however we wanted. Since these are applied, there is a choice to make:

1- Choose from existing arabic shaped indice samples.
2- Have our own made exactly the same shape as the painted ones were.

Option 2 raises the price of the dials _significantly_ as there's added tooling fees. I made an executive decision and went with some existing indices.

Please note, I've been able to keep the price of these down for the group, and despite the fact that we've moved from a very basic finish (matte with painted indices) to a much more complicated dials with applied indices and Sunburst pattern, the group buy price has stayed the same. Luckily I have a good relationship with the manufacturer.


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

Don't get me wrong. I appreciate what u r doing and know its a lot of work. I just wanted some clarification. I didn't mean for it to sound like I was. Complaining.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

For me, I see that the font matches the SNZH5x series bezel better. The original smaller numbers looked puny compared to the bezel insert numbers. I applaud the current font.

The old font:








The current one (on the right):








Jake B, I suggest that we stick to the current one. This will delay the process again. Those who signed up have faith in you so let's proceed. The font just like the previous Modern Black version 2 is all good, proof is that they still sold out to happy customers.


----------



## undertaker229 (Jan 27, 2012)

Just wondering, after the Modern Blue is closed and done, do you think there is interest enough (and will from Jake's part) to do a new batch of 100 Black Modern Dials? I've been looking at the numerous designs of FFF dials around the web (the automatik, the gold no date, the gold date, etc), and the Modern Black is the one I like the most (really want to keep the date here)... Are there, oficially, new dial projects scheduled for 2012? Thanks!


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Hey guys...So, the blue dials were delivered today, but the factory messed up. The dials were not SUNBURST, but rather a semi-matte blue.
> 
> So, they're going back, and I'm assured that the correct dials will be delivered within a week.
> 
> ...


Jake, does the manufacturer have a picture of the original Fifty Fathoms Ocean Blue so they know what we are trying to get to?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/blancpain-fifty-fathoms-ocean-blue-226080.html

OceanicTime: BLANCPAIN Fifty Fathoms 'Ocean Blue'

I figure that would help them better understand.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

I PMd Jake B to here if there are any Black FFF modern dials left. I guess I'll have my answer in a few days when he has answered all the previous PMs 
And I'm probably way too late anyways. Can't blame a guy for trying.

*I'd like to be added to the wait list for a Black FFF modern dial* if there is one. Or if anyone has purchased it, and changed their heart, I'd love to buy it of you.


----------



## 1stGenRex (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd like to get on the blue dial wait list please! Also, does anyone offer to do the swap (for a fee of course, that wouldn't be a problem) and maybe some modded hands (not necessary, but it would be nice to have the option)? I'm not really knowledgeable enough to do something like this, and where I am for work doesn't really lend itself well for ordering tools and other stuff that would be required to do the swap. 

Thanks!


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

undertaker229 said:


> Just wondering, after the Modern Blue is closed and done, do you think there is interest enough (and will from Jake's part) to do a new batch of 100 Black Modern Dials? I've been looking at the numerous designs of FFF dials around the web (the automatik, the gold no date, the gold date, etc), and the Modern Black is the one I like the most (really want to keep the date here)... Are there, oficially, new dial projects scheduled for 2012? Thanks!


Yes, same here. 
I was hoping that there could be another groupbuy for a new batch of the Black Modern Dials.



yonsson said:


> I PMd Jake B to here if there are any Black FFF modern dials left. I guess I'll have my answer in a few days when he has answered all the previous PMs
> And I'm probably way too late anyways. Can't blame a guy for trying.
> 
> *I'd like to be added to the wait list for a Black FFF modern dial* if there is one. Or if anyone has purchased it, and changed their heart, I'd love to buy it of you.


I pm'ed Jake last week about this too and he told me they are all sold out.


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

I liked the Original gold FFF dials and Jake and Ditoy were kind enought to direct me to the store Dagaz or 10 watches site where Jake has a few over-runs remaining! The price is super too! For those that want that Classic original (which I've been lusting for) now's the time! As for the Modern I have a Seiko Blue SNZH J that is just dying to evolve lol. I'm on the standby/wait list but I have faith in Brother Jake


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

As per Jake B's instructions, the lists for the Modern Black and the Gold is to be shut down already since there are no more available dials.

We will still continue the list for the upcoming Blue dials.

ALL list management, those who wants to be added or removed on the list, send PMs to me.

ALL payment inquiries, shipping and follow up, send PMs to Jake B.


Dials 1 Gold are produced and currently accepting payments, contact Jake B for that. 

MODERN BLACK all delivered and list CLOSED. The few remaining Modern Black dials are with Jake B. Pm him directly for that.

Blue Dial #3 under production, just await payment instructions from JakeB. Some people in the wait list have been bumped to the RESERVED Blue dial list as well due to some people who have backed out.


UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST
*

***BLUE SUNBURST RAISED INDICE MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST IN PRODUCTION.

UPDATED LIST:

*Gold Vintage Dial CLOSED AND DONE. 
*
*Modern style Black CLOSED AND DONE. 
*

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. guidoket
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. alvinngcm
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. nicoGT
91. gasmancc
92. BullDawg
93. BullDawg
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. flexible
4. nicomax
5. jag182
6. tanwill
7. inq
8. gandhi
9. TroyNVie
10. rafavespa
11. cholack
12. rafa
13. rpg1976
14. leviblue
15. freedomj
16. Wimpy
17. Limeman
18. Aerofish
19. chucklebean
20. Auroch
21. cinemadisco
22. dogman
23. drawz
24. Yoda2005
25. beceen
26. BSoto
27. doughboyr6
28. franksrollie
29. joquio
30. 1stGenRex
31. PLdG
32. flamenco


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I like this current font too, but would like the "sunburst" dial. As Ditoy_Eagle points out, I find it more proportionately suitable to the bezel & the stock hands. My 2c worth. Very sorry for the foul up & the extra efforts for Jake, but darn good you have relationship with dial maker. :-! The applied markers look fantastic BTW!

RD


----------



## flamenco (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Ditoy, greatly appreciated!


----------



## datniche (Dec 28, 2011)

Have the original gold style dials shipped? Has anyone received theirs?


----------



## nezoki (Sep 28, 2011)

I got mine. I ordered ad rec'd 4.
2 are perfect, but 2 have what appear to be slight smudges on them - like something left over from an adhesive tape.
I'd like to know if others have this problem as well.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

nezoki said:


> I got mine. I ordered ad rec'd 4.
> 2 are perfect, but 2 have what appear to be slight smudges on them - like something left over from an adhesive tape.
> I'd like to know if others have this problem as well.



Despite having inspected each and every single dial that left here personally, under bright flourescent light, under 10x magnification, and with a dust blower. I've received a few emails, coincidendentally all from folks with very few to zero post count before this thread. Dials, and all watch parts can get smudges very easily if not handled correctly in a clean environment and using finger cots, and I can't help but wonder if these are simply cases of mis-handling. My advice, before _anything _else, would be to _please try and clean it with your Rodico putty_. For the first 500 dials, everything went smoothly, then I had a few from the last batch come back to me...same circumstances..dirty..and all I had to do was remove the "smudge" with my Rodico and problem solved. If that's not the case, then you'll be taken care of.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

I believe the smudges are remnants of the paper-like covering used to wrap the dials for protection during shipping. My watchmaker just removes the remnants using his tool with a clay/rubber-like tip where the remnants stick to easily.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

ditoy_eagle said:


> I believe the smudges are remnants of the paper-like covering used to wrap the dials for protection during shipping. My watchmaker just removes the remnants using his tool with a clay/rubber-like tip where the remnants stick to easily.


Interesting...We've been using the same dial paper for 3 years now...I'd never heard this before. It's also the same paper the same as the dial company uses.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ditoy_eagle said:


> I believe the smudges are remnants of the paper-like covering used to wrap the dials for protection during shipping. My watchmaker just removes the remnants using his tool with a clay/rubber-like tip where the remnants stick to easily.


Oh, so it DOES/CAN happen occasionally?

And, about rubber: like a pencil eraser?
But wouldn't the rubber leave a streak mark?


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

I can say it happened to 2 of the 30+ dials I have gotten. It's very minor, something not worth to write about so I figure this might be the same thing that nezoki is talking about. No streak marks when my watchmaker used the tool. Watchmakers use a loupe.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

ditoy_eagle said:


> I can say it happened to 2 of the 30+ dials I have gotten. It's very minor, something not worth to write about so I figure this might be the same thing that nezoki is talking about. No streak marks when my watchmaker used the tool. Watchmakers use a loupe.


The most simple cleaning product to use on a dial, hands, chapter etc.. that has many uses, and that does not leave any streaks, and can be used for removing dirt, fingerprints, etc... is Bergeon Rodico putty. It's an essential when working with watches. To start with, watch parts should not be touched without wearing finger-cots, but in the event tht they are, then Roddy's the best solution.


----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

i got my fff dial today and had a question- there is a small nick in the 1 oclock position on the face of the dial right on the edge. am i correct in assuming that this wont be visible at all when actually in the watch?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Riddle said:


> i got my fff dial today and had a question- there is a small nick in the 1 oclock position on the face of the dial right on the edge. am i correct in assuming that this wont be visible at all when actually in the watch?



correct...diameter of the viewable area of the dial is 2mm less than the total.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

As per Jake B's instructions, the lists for the Modern Black and the Gold is to be shut down already since there are no more available dials.

We will still continue the list for the upcoming Blue dials.

ALL list management, those who wants to be added or removed on the list, send PMs to me.

ALL payment inquiries, shipping and follow up, send PMs to Jake B.


Dials 1 Gold are produced and currently accepting payments, contact Jake B for that. 

MODERN BLACK all delivered and list CLOSED. The few remaining Modern Black dials are with Jake B. Pm him directly for that.

Blue Dial #3 under production, just await payment instructions from JakeB. Some people in the wait list have been bumped to the RESERVED Blue dial list as well due to some people who have backed out.


UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST
*

***BLUE SUNBURST RAISED INDICE MODERN DIAL: MAIN LIST IN PRODUCTION.

UPDATED LIST:

*Gold Vintage Dial CLOSED AND DONE. 
*
*Modern style Black CLOSED AND DONE. 
*

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. guidoket
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. alvinngcm
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. nicoGT
91. gasmancc
92. BullDawg
93. BullDawg
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. nicomax
4. jag182
5. tanwill
6. inq
7. gandhi
8. TroyNVie
9. rafavespa
10. cholack
11. rafa
12. rpg1976
13. leviblue
14. freedomj
15. Wimpy
16. Limeman
17. Aerofish
18. chucklebean
19. Auroch
20. cinemadisco
21. dogman
22. drawz
23. Yoda2005
24. beceen
25. BSoto
26. doughboyr6
27. franksrollie
28. joquio
29. 1stGenRex
30. PLdG
31. flamenco


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like a modded Seiko SNZH57 will be my first automatic. Just ordered the gold dial from Dagaz, hope its legit.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

GivenToFly said:


> , hope its legit.


What exactly does that mean?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh boys...I've got the blues.


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

GivenToFly said:


> Looks like a modded Seiko SNZH57 will be my first automatic. Just ordered the gold dial from Dagaz, hope its legit.


Yeah... you're new here aren't you


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

i think i just wet my pants...........amazing job...well done jake



Jake B said:


> Oh boys...I've got the blues.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Very beautiful, nice work Jake B!!!

ALL list management, those who wants to be added or removed on the list, send PMs to me.

ALL payment inquiries, shipping and follow up, send PMs to Jake B.


Dials 1 Gold and MODERN BLACK all delivered and list CLOSED. 


Blue Dial #3 is now available, we are giving 24 hours for those in the original RESERVE list to send settle payment to Jake B. We've given these guys over 2 months already. After this, we proceed to the WAIT List.


UPDATE:

Hi guys! JakeB appointed me to take lead in organizing this great endeavor.

Let me do all the updating of the lists so that not everybody will be doing the cut and paste because we will end up with a thread 200+ pages more of just updates on the list. I will update the list every other day or so. Everybody interested, just send me a PM.

*DO NOT EDIT, COPY, OR PASTE THIS LIST
*

UPDATED LIST:

*Gold Vintage Dial CLOSED AND DONE. 
*
*Modern style Black CLOSED AND DONE. 
*

*Modern style with applied (framed) indices and date @ 4 in blue*
1. ditoy_eagle
2. ditoy_eagle
3. ditoy_eagle
4. ditoy_eagle
5. ebaxe
6. burnz 
7. chronoscan
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
10. Newton13
11. R^2
12. Luto
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
15. akakun
16. Cleans Up
17. photoshooter
18. Bilhana
19. hansen05
20. Riddim Driven 
21. MashBill 
22. karlitosway2k 
23. olieli 
24. rcm60
25. watch888
26-35. robbie409
36. pbj204
37. way2fast 
38. SxSDoublegun
39. bluloo
40. financ
41. Jota
42. Diospada
43. sharkfin
44. ninetoes
45. Gerald
46. guidoket
47. Cutwater
48. Kermit e Froggy
49. Kermit e Froggy
50. gandalfwr
51. gandalfwr
52. gandalfwr
53. alvinngcm
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
56. mfer
57. Myron55
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
62. Tornasol
63. otokejr
64. Yitbos76
65. photoshooter
66. amarizmendi
67. RidiQles
68. fundamentalman
69. Mora
70. Mora
71. gandalfwr
72. fastward
73. Piya
74. ht8306
75. Medphred
76. Luto
77. havalon
78. gandalfwr
79. gandalfwr
80. zhen
81. Ninjastar
82. trustkill
83. elaviste
84. klaro79
85. klaro79
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
88. ditoy_eagle
89. ditoy_eagle
90. nicoGT
91. gasmancc
92. BullDawg
93. BullDawg
94. Link_187
95. RidiQles
96. bmpf

Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. nicomax
4. jag182
5. tanwill
6. inq
7. gandhi
8. TroyNVie
9. rafavespa
10. cholack
11. rafa
12. rpg1976
13. leviblue
14. freedomj
15. Wimpy
16. Limeman
17. Aerofish
18. chucklebean
19. Auroch
20. cinemadisco
21. dogman
22. drawz
23. Yoda2005
24. beceen
25. BSoto
26. doughboyr6
27. franksrollie
28. joquio
29. 1stGenRex
30. PLdG
31. flamenco


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

doughboyr6 said:


> i think i just wet my pants...........amazing job...well done jake


Hahahaha...I dropped a nugget when I saw 'em, myself!


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

Jake B said:


> Hahahaha...I dropped a nugget when I saw 'em, myself!


did you guys make only 100 of these? asking cuz i'm on the waitlist


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

doughboyr6 said:


> did you guys make only 100 of these? asking cuz i'm on the waitlist


I'd like to know this too.
They look jaw-dropping AMAZING!!!


----------



## klaro79 (Aug 6, 2011)

Brilliant dial! Worth waiting for!


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

Wishful thinking, but hmmm, wonder how a black version of the blue sunburst would turn out. hehe.

But in all honesty Jake, the blue dial turned out great. Well done on that. Can't see how anyone would disagree. :-!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

doughboyr6 said:


> did you guys make only 100 of these? asking cuz i'm on the waitlist


200 total are ordered so that everyone could be covered. Today, 70 dials were received with the remaining 130 being delivered soon.

The following list represents people who were on the list but did not pay. These people, should they choose to still participate and pay for their dials (there were months to pay after registering) can/will get theirs when the final 130 are delivered. Those who paid, your dials shipped out this afternoon.

ORIGINAL LIST, UNPAID
6. burrnz 
8. Wilson Bond
9. dinder1
13. nakamoomin
14. strongergodzilla
16. Cleans Up
19. hansen05 
21. MashBill 
43. sharkfin
45. Gerald
47. Cutwater
54. Lutek
55. Lutek
58. fansei
59. fansei
60. fansei
61. fansei
64. Yitbos76
68. fundamentalman
72. fastward
73. Piya
75. Medphred
77. havalon
86. bradda
87. overland4x4
92. BullDawg
93. BullDawg

WAIT LIST​Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. nicomax
4. jag182
5. tanwill
6. inq
7. gandhi
9. rafavespa
10. cholack
11. rafa
12. rpg1976
13. leviblue
14. freedomj
15. Wimpy
16. Limeman
17. Aerofish
18. chucklebean
19. Auroch
20. cinemadisco
21. dogman
22. drawz
23. Yoda2005
24. beceen
25. BSoto
26. doughboyr6
27. franksrollie
28. joquio
29. 1stGenRex
30. PLdG
31. flamenco

After this, we can call these group design/ buys a success! Thanks Ditoy for your help, and thanks everyone for your input, and patience.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm giggling like a little kid. Amazing. Thanks guys!


----------



## ninetoes (May 19, 2011)

Simply stunning!! Great work Jake - can't wait to get my paws on 'em



Jake B said:


> Oh boys...I've got the blues.


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh boy, are they hot and gorgeous!! That's a hell of a job guys. Thanks!
I can't wait.


----------



## ssnemeiss (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello Guys!!
I want to comment that I'm interested in a blue dial and sign up for the waiting list.

Greetings from Spain.


pd. thanks jake for your great work!.


----------



## flamenco (May 17, 2009)

The Bluey is awesome !!! Glad u made 200 pcs !!! Thank your SIR !

Am on the wait list , waiting for the word to make the payment !!!


----------



## tmr5555 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi guys, been following the thread for some time, please put me in the waiting list.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

*Continuing Jake B's latest post:
*

SUFFICIENT TIME was alloted for the original BLUE DIAL RESERVE list to finalize payment so it's now erased. We are now proceeding to the WAIT LIST, which is now ACTIVE!

Pm Jake B for payment instructions!

WAIT LIST - ACTIVE!!!
Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. nicomax
4. jag182
5. tanwill
6. inq
7. gandhi
9. rafavespa
10. cholack
11. rafa
12. rpg1976
13. leviblue
14. freedomj
15. Wimpy
16. Limeman
17. Aerofish
18. chucklebean
19. Auroch
20. cinemadisco
21. dogman
22. drawz
23. Yoda2005
24. beceen
25. BSoto
26. doughboyr6
27. franksrollie
28. joquio
29. 1stGenRex
30. PLdG
31. flamenco 
32. Chronopolis
33. Chronopolis
34. ssnemeiss
35. kamchuan
36. tmr5555
37. BSoto
38. BSoto
39. litmus73
40. jhnc


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

Jake B said:


> What exactly does that mean?


Just that I'm new, and it seemed everyone was getting these by privately dealing with you and being on a waiting list. I wasn't sure if it was odd for some to be available for purchase on a website I don't know much about.

And responses like this vv



Tsar Bomba said:


> Yeah... you're new here aren't you


Join date would confirm so :-/


----------



## guidoket (Oct 28, 2011)

The blue dial looks awesome, so glad i orderded and paid. I can't wait for it to arrive.
thanks for all your hard work Jake and Ditoy.


----------



## rpg1976 (Oct 17, 2007)

Pics of the blue dial look AMAZING! Hope that we on the wait list get a chance at em!


----------



## drawz (May 7, 2011)

Looks great! If 200 were produced, the waitlist should be covered (as you guys already said). Does that mean those of us on the waitlist should go ahead and pay?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Absolutely fabulous Jake! Thanks so much! Ditoy Eagle: Thanks for your hard work managing this! You both coordinated well. Not sure how you did it with so many various levels of WIS involved :-d

Cheers to Dagaz Watch & The "Eagle" :-!

RD


----------



## RidiQles (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow. Just. Wow. That's a great looking dial.
Just ordered a sapphire crystal from Yobokies for this piece... it deserves the best, hahaha.


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

Took me a while to get this modded.

I can't believe that I actually misplaced the a silver black dial from the 1st run.

Well it is being shipped back from NEWW at this time.

I also has a Yobokies Sapphire installed as well.

I was luckly that I scored the last of the run that Jake had for Modern Black.

If I find my dial from the 1st run and decide to sell it, it is already promised to someone.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

30 more arrived today, so guys on the list, get offa yer bums and gimme a shout ;-) ...


----------



## jhnc (Jan 24, 2012)

congratulations are in order the blue dial looks absolutely stunning.heres hoping that i can be included in the waitlist. thanks so much


----------



## Tanglewood (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Jake and Ditoy!

Please include me on the waiting list for one (1) Blue dial.

If the overflow ever gets to my turn, this could make me my first blue dial watch (ever).



Many thanks!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

JBT said:


> Wishful thinking, but hmmm, wonder how a black version of the blue sunburst would turn out. hehe.
> 
> But in all honesty Jake, the blue dial turned out great. Well done on that. Can't see how anyone would disagree. :-!


Black sunburst?....Hmmmmm


----------



## Tanglewood (Aug 11, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Black sunburst?....Hmmmmm


Hmmmmmmm?

Black sunburst...

Count me in.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

*Continuing Jake B's latest post:
*

SUFFICIENT TIME was alloted for the original BLUE DIAL RESERVE list to finalize payment so it's now erased. We are now proceeding to the WAIT LIST, which is now ACTIVE!

Pm Jake B for payment instructions!

WAIT LIST - ACTIVE!!!
Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. nicomax
4. jag182
5. tanwill
6. inq
7. gandhi
9. rafavespa
10. cholack
11. rafa
12. rpg1976
13. leviblue
14. freedomj
15. Wimpy
16. Limeman
17. Aerofish
18. chucklebean
19. Auroch
20. cinemadisco
21. dogman
22. drawz
23. Yoda2005
24. beceen
25. BSoto
26. doughboyr6
27. franksrollie
28. joquio
29. 1stGenRex
30. PLdG
31. flamenco 
32. Chronopolis
33. Chronopolis
34. ssnemeiss
35. kamchuan
36. tmr5555
37. BSoto
38. BSoto
39. litmus73
40. jhnc
41. Zeke7
42. Jose Luis GP
43. Tanglewood


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Jake, would I be imposing if I asked you to hand deliver my dials? I'll make us a nice lunch before you head back home :-d

Nice work, the dials look great!!!


----------



## tmr5555 (Dec 18, 2011)

PM'ed Jake, waiting for reply.


----------



## Zeke7 (Feb 26, 2009)

PM'd to be added to the blue list (lonngggg time lurker who thought he'd finally better get his backside in gear!)


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

photoshooter said:


> Jake, would I be imposing if I asked you to hand deliver my dials? I'll make us a nice lunch before you head back home :-d
> 
> Nice work, the dials look great!!!


Hey, you've got the _only_ semi-matte blue dial on planet Earth on it's way along with a sunburst, amigo...

BTW...I do hand deliver ditoy's dials to a Philippino shipping co. that's two blocks away from my Kung Fu school, but that's another story. Any single guys in Hong Kong? Holy smokes...You should visit that mall! _PACKED _full of Philippines girls @[email protected] ;-) Hahaha!


----------



## RidiQles (Jul 19, 2011)

Black Sunburst?!?!?

Oh Geebus... hahaha. But of course I would be in.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Haha Jake B, now I got a couple of inquiries of that area! That's our secret haha!

I updated the list again to add more orders.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

ditoy_eagle said:


> Haha Jake B, now I got a couple of inquiries of that area! That's our secret haha!
> 
> I updated the list again to add more orders.



Hahahaha... Forget I mentioned it! :roll: Crashin' time for me...past 2:30 am here!


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

Jake, PM sent


----------



## Luto (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone have any how-tos on replacing the dial (for a complete modding newbie?). Would like to have a go myself rather than ask a dealer...


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Luto, Nick the Clockmaker in Sydney Australia is a real enthusiast and helps amateurs like us. While not exactly for the FFF, check this link on his site for the "how to" and see just how much work and effort he has put into this resource that is free to all. How to repair a Seiko 7S26 Automatic wrist watch


----------



## rpg1976 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yoda that looks perfect! Nicely done. Im still hunting for one of those dials! 



Yoda2005 said:


> Took me a while to get this modded.
> 
> I can't believe that I actually misplaced the a silver black dial from the 1st run.
> 
> ...


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

pm sent and awaiting instructions for payment


----------



## flamenco (May 17, 2009)

The waiting begins ..... Jake, many thanks again for the superb work !










No better way to show my appreciation.


----------



## avex (Oct 30, 2007)

Guys, I know I'm more than a little bit late to the party on this thread, but does anyone know where a black "modern style" dial can be acquired now? I already contacted Jake B. and he is out of stock. Is anyone sitting on some extras?


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Jake B said:


> Oh boys...I've got the blues.


Wow !! Looks COOL !!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

*Continuing Jake B's latest post:
*

SUFFICIENT TIME was alloted for the original BLUE DIAL RESERVE list to finalize payment so it's now erased. We are now proceeding to the WAIT LIST, which is now ACTIVE!

Pm Jake B for payment instructions!

WAIT LIST - ACTIVE!!!
Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. nicomax
4. jag182
5. tanwill
6. inq
7. gandhi
9. rafavespa
10. cholack
11. rafa
12. rpg1976
13. leviblue
14. freedomj
15. Wimpy
16. Limeman
17. Aerofish
18. chucklebean
19. Auroch
20. cinemadisco
21. dogman
22. drawz
23. Yoda2005
24. beceen
25. BSoto
26. doughboyr6
27. franksrollie
28. joquio
29. 1stGenRex
30. PLdG
31. flamenco 
32. Chronopolis
33. Chronopolis
34. ssnemeiss
35. kamchuan
36. tmr5555
37. BSoto
38. BSoto
39. litmus73
40. jhnc
41. Zeke7
42. Jose Luis GP
43. Tanglewood
44. rafa
45. rafa
46. pevo
47. kdragn
48. taeyonglee
49. yundori1004


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

Paid and shipped status via paypal. Thanks Jake and Ditoy. Looking forward to the next project Black sunburst dial. 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

all paid up. thanks again guys. great work. if there is going to be a black sunburst....heck, i'm gonna go and by me a 55 or 57.


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

avex said:


> Guys, I know I'm more than a little bit late to the party on this thread, but does anyone know where a black "modern style" dial can be acquired now? I already contacted Jake B. and he is out of stock. Is anyone sitting on some extras?


can't buy them new anymore. but if you're lucky, you might be able to snag one used or from another member if they have an extra lying around. you're more likely to find a completely installed watch for sale though i think.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm still waiting for payment instructions, so please PM me.


----------



## rpg1976 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh yeah if there is a black sunburst dial I am IN for sure!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Guys here are some pics I took today.

On original Oyster bracelet:


































On other straps, my favorite is the Blue Isofrane:


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Holy smokes, dude...I LOVE it. I haven't even had a chance to install mine yet. Too busy with other peoples' stuff!


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

Stunner. Great post ditoy_eagle, thanks a lot, a great way to checking on strap options as well |>


----------



## RidiQles (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome!! I don't know why, but that mesh really does it for me. Must order one now.


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Jake, do you know if these dials would fit on the handwinding/hacking 4R36 movement like those seen here?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-seiko-5-hack-handwind-models-out-633035.html

Since Seiko is starting to release more watches with this new movement, I was wondering if for example you could put it into this.










I think the blue sunburst would go well with this hardlex bezel.


----------



## tmr5555 (Dec 18, 2011)

@*ditoy_eagle*

Looking good! I'm wondering how that dial would look with the black bezel...


----------



## tmr5555 (Dec 18, 2011)

Now i know (thanks photoshop)


----------



## flamenco (May 17, 2009)

Ditoy, Watches are looking G8 !! U are FANATICAL !!


----------



## fluffy (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi guys, just curious, im wanting to get the snzh51. Is the crystal slightly domed originally by seiko?

Thanks.
daniel.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Ninjastar said:


> Jake, do you know if these dials would fit on the handwinding/hacking 4R36 movement like those seen here?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-seiko-5-hack-handwind-models-out-633035.html
> 
> ...


Yes, dials for 7s26, 36, 25, 35, 6R15, 4R15, etc etc... will fit the new 4R36 movements/watches. The size and pin position is the same. For that watch, make sure to use a dial for 3:00 crown watches.


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

Coming soon more pictures lumen dial that glows blue.










Is in the assembly process. selecting and applying hands lumen also


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

*Continuing Jake B's latest post:
*

SUFFICIENT TIME was alloted for the original BLUE DIAL RESERVE list to finalize payment so it's now erased. We are now proceeding to the WAIT LIST, which is now ACTIVE!

Pm Jake B for payment instructions!

WAIT LIST - ACTIVE!!!
Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. nicomax
4. jag182
5. tanwill
6. inq
7. gandhi
9. rafavespa
10. cholack
11. rafa
12. rpg1976
13. leviblue
14. freedomj
15. Wimpy
16. Limeman
17. Aerofish
18. chucklebean
19. Auroch
20. cinemadisco
21. dogman
22. drawz
23. Yoda2005
24. beceen
25. BSoto
26. doughboyr6
27. franksrollie
28. joquio
29. 1stGenRex
30. PLdG
31. flamenco 
32. Chronopolis
33. Chronopolis
34. ssnemeiss
35. kamchuan
36. tmr5555
37. BSoto
38. BSoto
39. litmus73
40. jhnc
41. Zeke7
42. Jose Luis GP
43. Tanglewood
44. rafa
45. rafa
46. pevo
47. kdragn
48. taeyonglee
49. yundori1004
50. ppooqq1001
51. TroyNVie
52. BlueFootedBoobie
53. papertiger
54. havalon


----------



## jhnc (Jan 24, 2012)

hi jake got my gold fff dial ordered from your store today & i love it! just waiting for blue sunburst next. tnx again & will definitely endorse dagaz to friends who might be intrested in high quality aftermarket parts! cheers! by the way ditoy big thanks as well - i finally got on board for blue sunburst & to be honest just cant wait for its arrival. goodluck on your future endeavors!


----------



## papertiger (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, i broke down and bought one of these watches because of this thread, which i stumbled upon. Is it too late to be placed on the wait list for a blue face? My first post and im already spending more money...


----------



## BlueFootedBoobie (Jan 6, 2012)

papertiger said:


> Well, i broke down and bought one of these watches because of this thread, which i stumbled upon. Is it too late to be placed on the wait list for a blue face? My first post and im already spending more money...


I am in exactly the same situation. Those dials are gorgeous.


----------



## -=RC=- (Nov 6, 2009)

To make it look even better, I added some red paint...


----------



## mfer (Jun 22, 2007)

Question. I paid back in December for the blue dial. Do I have to do anything else to get it shipped to me? My address was in the paypal.

Thanks,


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

mfer said:


> Question. I paid back in December for the blue dial. Do I have to do anything else to get it shipped to me? My address was in the paypal.
> 
> Thanks,



Dials all shipped last week when they were delivered and pics were posted. This is actually posted a couple of pages back..

"200 total are ordered so that everyone could be covered. Today, 70 dials were received with the remaining 130 being delivered soon.

The following list represents people who were on the list but did not pay. These people, should they choose to still participate and pay for their dials (there were months to pay after registering) can/will get theirs when the final 130 are delivered. Those who paid, your dials shipped out this afternoon."


Best way to ask about things like this is to send a PM to myself or Ditoy. No need to lengthen the already almost 90 page thread with things totally unrelated to the dial. Makes it much harder for people to weed though and actually find info on the dials, which were made and shipped when, etc... ;-)


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

hellokitbills said:


> Yea....i had PMed JakeB on the proposed dial and he can make the dial if we meet the minimum quantity of 100.
> The price is reasonable and will be around $35 includes shipping.


Your pics are showing red stars....


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

My dial just got here. It looks great. Unfortunately I can't get to my watch guy until Tues. Many thanks Jake & Ditoy!


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

*Continuing Jake B's latest post:
*

SUFFICIENT TIME was alloted for the original BLUE DIAL RESERVE list to finalize payment so it's now erased. We are now proceeding to the WAIT LIST, which is now ACTIVE!

Pm Jake B for payment instructions!

WAIT LIST - ACTIVE!!!
Wait list for the Modern style BLUE dial: 
1. Rugby
2. barzano
3. nicomax
4. jag182
5. tanwill
6. inq
7. gandhi
9. rafavespa
10. cholack
11. rafa
12. rpg1976
13. leviblue
14. freedomj
15. Wimpy
16. Limeman
17. Aerofish
18. chucklebean
19. Auroch
20. cinemadisco
21. dogman
22. drawz
23. Yoda2005
24. beceen
25. BSoto
26. doughboyr6
27. franksrollie
28. joquio
29. 1stGenRex
30. PLdG
31. flamenco 
32. Chronopolis
33. Chronopolis
34. ssnemeiss
35. kamchuan
36. tmr5555
37. BSoto
38. BSoto
39. litmus73
40. jhnc
41. Zeke7
42. Jose Luis GP
43. Tanglewood
44. rafa
45. rafa
46. pevo
47. kdragn
48. taeyonglee
49. yundori1004
50. ppooqq1001
51. TroyNVie
52. BlueFootedBoobie
53. papertiger
54. havalon
55. powertimlee


----------



## Lew (Aug 20, 2010)

I am not a lover of any modification but some of this dial looks sooooo good, i don;t know what to do


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

That blue dial is just plain, drop dead gorgeous! I was late (missed the reserve list), but scored one off the wait list, yay!:-! A big mahalo out to Jake, and Ditoy Eagle for this sweeet component!


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG !!! thanks !!!!! :-!


----------



## tmr5555 (Dec 18, 2011)

Can't wait to get hold of mine. But Hong Kong post says it's being processed for departure (since March the 3rd). Must be patient...


----------



## stepper78 (Nov 20, 2011)

Still can order this pretty blue dial?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

stepper78 said:


> Still can order this pretty blue dial?


This is a prime example of why it's difficult to weed through this very long thread. Can you please very kindly edit out the unnecessary copy of Ditoy's list above?

Thanks :-D


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Guys! The Group buys have been a successful and long project as seen in the number of pages in this thread. It is about time to CLOSE the list finally since Jake B has already shipped all the dials allotted for this thread.

Thanks so much for all the patience and those who have contributed to this thread.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Was a gold version of the modern FFF dial ever produced? I would like that for my SNZH57.


----------



## frankbarry (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi all! My first post here. It seems that I and lots of others have missed the chance of getting Jake's beautiful creations. Any chance producing more of this silver raised indices modern dial? or probably a black sunburst vesion? hehe


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

frankbarry said:


> Hi all! My first post here. It seems that I and lots of others have missed the chance of getting Jake's beautiful creations. Any chance producing more of this silver raised indices modern dial? or probably a black sunburst vesion? hehe


Thanks very much, but this is a perfect time to explain the purpose of this thread, since it seems to have been lost somewhere around the middle. These dials are not my creations at all, but rather each one was made to a different spec at the request of fellas here on the WUS Seiko forum.

Once a design was agreed upon, a list of guys wanting to go in on a group buy was created so that we could realize the 100 pcs minimum order requirement of the manufacturer, as well as keep the cost down to a modest $30/dial shipped, even with the designs and finishes getting more and more complicated to manufacture. I became the middle man between the group and took care of dealing with manufacturing and shipping for the group. I've been doing this in my "spare" time, of which I don't have much with a wife, infant daughter, and business to run, for little profit on the more complicated dials..and it's been trying at times.

Soooo..We're obviously glad that all the different designs are well liked, but unfortunately ditoy and I aren't dealing with a group of buds here on the forum as was intended, but instead have hundreds and hundreds of PMs a month from 1st time posters etc... and although we love you guys, it's taking over our already very busy lives and chewing into my work/business and family time.

Soo...We'll call all the project/group buys finished, and thank you all for participating. It's been fun, and some great designs and dials have come from this thread (My favourite's the modern black with silver applied indices).

Moving forward, I'll make some more of the favourite dials from this thread, and a Sunburst black as has been suggested, but will go about it in a less complicated manner, which will also stop taking up so much space here so that WUS doesn't have to get another server just to support this thread, and I'll simply add any other dials that I can afford to make on my site where anyone and everyone can have a fair crack at 'em.

Take 'er easy, fellas...and thanks.

P.S...We're still waiting on some of the dials for the wait-list SUNBURST BLUE MODERN to be delivered so that they can ship. They'll go out as soon as they arrive.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

I suggest a big round of applause for Jake and ditoy who have kept this thead inline and managed to bring forth 4 astonishing dials for us.
(modern, classic applied, modern applied and the modern sunburst). Big thanks to kfallsrider as well for starting this thread.

It's been a great journey and I'm happy to have been part of it. Thanks for all the dedication and hard work put into these dials!


----------



## BlueFootedBoobie (Jan 6, 2012)

Seriously, I'm one of those one post lurkers who jumped on the list because of how gorgeous the dial looked. I really appreciate the work Jake and Ditoy have done on this project. 

Jake, you definitely need to put this in your store. I know I'll be buying more and telling others about it.


----------



## avex (Oct 30, 2007)

Jake B said:


> Moving forward, I'll make some more of the favourite dials from this thread, and a Sunburst black as has been suggested, but will go about it in a less complicated manner, which will also stop taking up so much space here so that WUS doesn't have to get another server just to support this thread, and I'll simply add any other dials that I can afford to make on my site where anyone and everyone can have a fair crack at 'em.


This is the best news I've heard all day! If you're making more of the favorite dials, can we please begin with the "modern black w/ silver indices" version that everyone seems to be searching for???

Any idea of how long it might take to get another batch ready to ship???


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

ha, I was also one of the folks that registered to get the FFF dial - great work, people, and thank you.

Jake, please update us here maybe, when the rest of the wait list blue dials ship to impatient new owners, k?:]


----------



## wirbeltier (Mar 13, 2012)

Another nOOb who registered just because of those beautiful FFF mods. 

Yes, a modern black sunburst please )


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Kudos to Jake and ditoy eagle for a job well done, and to Kfallsrider for kicking this off eleven months!! ago.


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

Just arrived, safely and plainly beautiful. Big thanks for the hell of a job you've carried out, Jake and diitoy_eagle :-!


----------



## way2fast (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone in the US got their dial yet?

Thanks again Jake and ditoy_eagle :-!


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

Just got my watch and dial. Sorry for the noob post earlier, didn't know Dagaz was your site Jake, dial looks amazing. I can't wait to get it put in. Going to a shop around Philly I found online, hoping they can get it done while I'm there. Is that uncommon, without leaving it for a few days?


----------



## tmr5555 (Dec 18, 2011)

@giventofly Replacing the dial is a pretty straight forward thing, it shouldn't take more than 5-10 minutes for a watch repairer.
With some experience you could even do it yourself. I did mine today:






Practice on some old, clapped out watches and maybe you can do it next time around. You do need steady hands though


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

goran19 said:


>


Did you paint the minute hand?


----------



## mfer (Jun 22, 2007)

way2fast said:


> Anyone in the US got their dial yet?
> 
> Thanks again Jake and ditoy_eagle :-!


I got mine and it is flawless,.... So many watches so little money!


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

After all this time sharing the wait here, I thought sharing the results was the right thing to do, despite my horrible skills as a photographer (my apologies).











Thanks, buddies |>


----------



## wrathletik (Feb 4, 2009)

Can't believe my bad luck that I'm this late to the party...saw the pics of the FFF from another forum that lead me back here and I'm enamored 

Jake B, if and when you ever to decide to produce more of the vintage gold dials, blue sunburst or the proposed black sunburst, I would love to purchase them off your site.


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Just modded...



Regards from Chile


----------



## tmr5555 (Dec 18, 2011)

Just got the sunburst blue dial, I also have the classic gold inlay dial, both are top quality, big thanks and much appreciation to Jake B, Ditoy_Eagle & everyone else who contributed to this amazing project. I will happily join similar ventures in the future!


----------



## trustkill (Feb 4, 2010)

Anyone from europe received the blue dial ? 3 weeks for shipping is a long time, even with standard shipment... Maybe my dial is lost ?


----------



## litmus73 (Dec 19, 2011)

trustkill said:


> Anyone from europe received the blue dial ? 3 weeks for shipping is a long time, even with standard shipment... Maybe my dial is lost ?


Got mine last Friday. 
20 minutes later had it installed, going to gift it to a good friend.


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

I was "Johnny Come Lately" on these super sweet FFF dials and was lucky enough to get my greedy little paws on the 2 that caught my fancy the most (thanks Jake B.)! The good part is I did not have to wait as I got in at the tail end of the process  anyways I sent them off w/ their respective Seiko hosts to my brother Al -!Megaforcer:-!) for the face lifts. He as usual did a top shelf job on them!! I used the black date wheel from the gold mod (as it is a "no date" mod) for the Modern blue burst mod. I think the black wheel looks a lot better than the OEM white, but YMMV as it is a subjective opinion as are all watch preferences to core WIS' b-). These need showing off......they both will sport Brady Sailcloth's with of course color matched stitching.



















|>


----------



## magwa44 (Mar 23, 2012)

hello, i am not very good in english, so sorry

il like your pictures and the FFF, i have got one, customed by a friend


----------



## flamenco (May 17, 2009)

A couple of photos of my "Royal Flush". And my way in appreciation of Jake's and Ditoy's effort.



















A yoobkie in the midst. All on brady straps (thanks Todd!)


----------



## ohhaimark (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi everyone. I just picked up a SNZH59K1 and have been scouring this thread for hints of a FF dial with day _and_ date at 3 o'clock. Can someone let me know if such a dial exists?


----------



## x0fr (Mar 23, 2012)

My contribution :


----------



## avex (Oct 30, 2007)

Jake, any idea of how long it will be before the black "modern" dial will be available again? Many of us are anxiously waiting!


----------



## amleto (Jan 8, 2012)

oops, a bit late to this party!

I would like to keep tabs on Jake's site - I saw it mentioned that he had one, but I couldn't find the address for it! What is it?

Thanks


----------



## Jota (Aug 3, 2011)

trustkill said:


> Anyone from europe received the blue dial ? 3 weeks for shipping is a long time, even with standard shipment... Maybe my dial is lost ?


Hi trustkill, I did receive it (see my posts earlier). I was, however, #41 within the first batch of 70, which shipped earlier, so that may explain why I got it already. I am sure it will get to you soon. Best


----------



## hages (Feb 28, 2009)

Aerofish said:


> I was "Johnny Come Lately" on these super sweet FFF dials and was lucky enough to get my greedy little paws on the 2 that caught my fancy the most (thanks Jake B.)! The good part is I did not have to wait as I got in at the tail end of the process  anyways I sent them off w/ their respective Seiko hosts to my brother Al -!Megaforcer:-!) for the face lifts. He as usual did a top shelf job on them!! I used the black date wheel from the gold mod (as it is a "no date" mod) for the Modern blue burst mod. I think the black wheel looks a lot better than the OEM white, but YMMV as it is a subjective opinion as are all watch preferences to core WIS' b-). These need showing off......they both will sport Brady Sailcloth's with of course color matched stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely dial. Can another dial run be started again? For sure, we can reached the required quota to make it affordable. I'll take two!


----------



## Balidaan (Feb 19, 2009)

Where can i get ths dial from? Thanks


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

The final run of Blue Sunburst and the Black/Charcoal Sunburst are to be delivered on April 9th, and the Blue Sunburst will ship 9th-10th, fellas.


----------



## trustkill (Feb 4, 2010)

My blue sunburst dial from the second run (sent approx. 3 weeks ago) did not arrive.

(Edit: Jake sent me a number form hongkongpost, item was sent 3 weeks ago. transit time to germany can be 6 weeks so i have to wait)...


----------



## tmr5555 (Dec 18, 2011)

Jake B said:


> The final run of Blue Sunburst and the *Black/Charcoal Sunburst are to be delivered on April 9th*, and the Blue Sunburst will ship 9th-10th, fellas.


So you went ahead and are getting a black sunburst dial made, or am i misunderstanding something? Will there be a waiting list?
If so can i be on it?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

trustkill said:


> My blue sunburst dial from the second run (sent approx. 3 weeks ago) did not arrive.
> 
> (Edit: Jake sent me a number form hongkongpost, item was sent 3 weeks ago. transit time to germany can be 6 weeks so i have to wait)...


Yes, Germany is probably slowest on the planet..Sometimes things reach England in 4 days. Strange.


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Is the black/charcoal sunburst dial going to be first come first served, or is there a reserve list that I am unaware of?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Ninjastar said:


> Is the black/charcoal sunburst dial going to be first come first served, or is there a reserve list that I am unaware of?



A re-post of the message written one page back, on page 90. 

"Thanks very much, but this is a perfect time to explain the purpose of this thread, since it seems to have been lost somewhere around the middle. These dials are not my creations at all, but rather each one was made to a different spec at the request of fellas here on the WUS Seiko forum.

Once a design was agreed upon, a list of guys wanting to go in on a group buy was created so that we could realize the 100 pcs minimum order requirement of the manufacturer, as well as keep the cost down to a modest $30/dial shipped, even with the designs and finishes getting more and more complicated to manufacture. I became the middle man between the group and took care of dealing with manufacturing and shipping for the group. I've been doing this in my "spare" time, of which I don't have much with a wife, infant daughter, and business to run, for little profit on the more complicated dials..and it's been trying at times.

Soooo..We're obviously glad that all the different designs are well liked, but unfortunately ditoy and I aren't dealing with a group of buds here on the forum as was intended, but instead have hundreds and hundreds of PMs a month from 1st time posters etc... and although we love you guys, it's taking over our already very busy lives and chewing into my work/business and family time.

Soo...We'll call all the project/group buys finished, and thank you all for participating. It's been fun, and some great designs and dials have come from this thread (My favourite's the modern black with silver applied indices).

Moving forward, I'll make some more of the favourite dials from this thread, and a Sunburst black as has been suggested, but will go about it in a less complicated manner, which will also stop taking up so much space here so that WUS doesn't have to get another server just to support this thread, and I'll simply add any other dials that I can afford to make on my site where anyone and everyone can have a fair crack at 'em.

Take 'er easy, fellas...and thanks.

P.S...We're still waiting on some of the dials for the wait-list SUNBURST BLUE MODERN to be delivered so that they can ship. They'll go out as soon as they arrive."


----------



## Billyidol (Aug 25, 2011)

Has anybody not received their vintage wait list dials yet? I am getting a little worried and send Jake B a message. Which was of no help. Basically this a side project and I send out a lot of watches. He doesn't know know when it is was send out (maybe it wasn't, I don't know). Hopefully this attitude isn't common on this board. Thanks!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Billyidol said:


> Has anybody not received their vintage wait list dials yet? I am getting a little worried and send Jake B a message. Which was of no help. Basically this a side project and I send out a lot of watches. He doesn't know know when it is was send out (maybe it wasn't, I don't know). Hopefully this attitude isn't common on this board. Thanks!


You can still look back on this thread to see exactly when they were sent out. Announcements and pics have been posted all along the way. Shipping times vary as they were sent all over the world, and any packages not reaching their desination should be returned to sender. Your information was taken, and you were told that if your package returns then you'll be notified.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

....Which reminds me, I'm not sure which user is FRANK LIN, but your dial returned here undelivered and marked as "unclaimed". Please shoot me a message. If any of you guys know who he is, what username he uses here, then please let him know.


----------



## trustkill (Feb 4, 2010)

My dial arrived saturday, [email protected] who made this thing possible. I show pictures when installed


----------



## genoint (Jan 22, 2012)

trustkill said:


> Anyone from europe received the blue dial ? 3 weeks for shipping is a long time, even with standard shipment... Maybe my dial is lost ?


I still haven't received my gold dial, 6 weeks and counting.


----------



## BlueFootedBoobie (Jan 6, 2012)

People need to chill out. Especially the two-post posters. It's not a kidney for a transplant. It won't go bad. This thing has been a year in the making.


----------



## genoint (Jan 22, 2012)

moving to PM


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Good stuff..


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow! I am loving that dial. It has kind of a sleek, tech look in my opinion.


----------



## genoint (Jan 22, 2012)

moving to PM


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

My post was referencing the pics on the previous page that *x0fr* posted. Sorry if anyone was confused.

-J


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

macleod1979 said:


> My post was referencing the pics on the previous page that *x0fr* posted. Sorry if anyone was confused.
> 
> -J


Indeed...Those pics are_ incredible_.


----------



## genoint (Jan 22, 2012)

ditto


----------



## trustkill (Feb 4, 2010)

Finally, here it (or she?) is:









Thanks @all who made this possible !|>


----------



## c--f (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone that have a Seiko FFF with the new dial for sale? hopefully the 55 modell?


----------



## dedos (Apr 8, 2012)

Fantastic work!!!
Congrats to Jake B and the owners.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey fellas...So, for the guys still waiting on the MODERN BLUE SUNBURST dials and were on the WAITING LIST, this is the message that I just received from the manufacturer:

Dear Jake,

Just confirmed with my factory and we are going to print the luminous today, so we have to 
wait for the luminous to get dry, then after QC and we can send to you latest next Monday. 
Thanks a lot.

Have a nice day!

Brgds,
Mary

So, looks like they'll be shipping beginning of next week.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

argh, hoped they are ready... anyway, thanks for the info and we're waiting


----------



## Billyidol (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks I have my dial! Yeah! Sorry for being a jerk! Thanks!


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

since it's next week, any news on the blue dials?


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,

I would like to share my version from France !
I like the special edition Fifty Fathoms "Dark Night", so I kept the style with black steel PVD :



















I would like to thank Jake, Ditoy and everybody who worked on this fantastic project ! :-!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

The BLUE SUNBURST DIALS have arrived for the dudes who were on the WAIT-LIST and had paid for the group buy. 

They'll ship today. Sorry you last guys had to wait so long, but IMO the blue are the nicest dials to date, and well worth the wait.

For this 'round, we're keeping a shipping log that cross references USERNAME and NAME of the members. If you'd like your registered mail number then message me.

Thanks fellas, take 'er easy, and happy hunting!!


----------



## Scooter67 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello Folks

Here 're some pictures of an another french Black FFF
Thanks Jake, trhe dial is wonderfull
























SNZH59 + jake B silver dial + Brady strap+ gun metal deployent buckle


----------



## taeyonglee (May 11, 2011)

Hello, Jake!

I ordered four 'SUNBURST BLUE MODERN Dial' in last month.
I heard it was shipped in last week.
Is it possible to give me the tracking number?

Thank you.

PS. I can't send to you on this message by PM.
WUS Syetem said, your PM storage is full.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

guys, short question - I know the dials are designed to fit SNZH5x seikos, but will they fit a SNZF15 model?
I believe they both have the same 7s36 movement

EDIT:
I'm talking about this one:


----------



## Khunpaen2000 (Apr 3, 2011)

Jake B said:


> A re-post of the message written one page back, on page 90.
> 
> "Thanks very much, but this is a perfect time to explain the purpose of this thread, since it seems to have been lost somewhere around the middle. These dials are not my creations at all, but rather each one was made to a different spec at the request of fellas here on the WUS Seiko forum.
> 
> ...


Hi jake,

Interested in get a black dial of any variations.... Tried to pm you but your mail box is full. No choice but to post it here.... Please email me [email protected] to discuss..... Thks again and hope this is not causing too much trouble for you... Btw, I am a patient guy, can wait....

Khunpaen2000


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Khunpaen2000 said:


> Hi jake,
> 
> Interested in get a black dial of any variations.... Tried to pm you but your mail box is full. No choice but to post it here.... Please email me [email protected] to discuss..... Thks again and hope this is not causing too much trouble for you... Btw, I am a patient guy, can wait....
> 
> Khunpaen2000


I guess best is to follow this statement:


> _Moving forward, I'll make some more of the favourite dials from this thread, and a Sunburst black as has been suggested, but will go about it in a less complicated manner, which will also stop taking up so much space here so that WUS doesn't have to get another server just to support this thread, and I'll simply add any other dials that I can afford to make on my site where anyone and everyone can have a fair crack at 'em._


_

So "just wait" til he offers new dials in his shop (10watches if you didnt know already)

regards_


----------



## mevans (Jul 6, 2011)

So Jake, when can we look forward to see the black modern sunburst featured on your website? 

Hope it happens!


----------



## Khunpaen2000 (Apr 3, 2011)

Bagheera said:


> I guess best is to follow this statement:
> _
> 
> So "just wait" til he offers new dials in his shop (10watches if you didnt know already)
> ...


 OiC.... Thks for the heads up.... Now I know where to look for....


----------



## BlueFootedBoobie (Jan 6, 2012)

Scooter67 said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really nice.

Where did you get the deployment clasp?


----------



## ausencias (Apr 21, 2012)

Darn! I should find this thread earlier.
Btw, the dials are fantastic.
You've done a great job, Jake B.


----------



## Scooter67 (Nov 2, 2011)

> Where did you get the deployment clasp?


Here 
Exactlty the same gun metal color that the watch... perfect match


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

mevans said:


> So Jake, when can we look forward to see the black modern sunburst featured on your website?
> 
> Hope it happens!


The charcoal sunray are up now, bud. Just got 'em today.

Thanks, fellas.. Even though it's been trying at times, on the whole it's been a pleasure. To answer the fella a few posts up, yes, they fit the SNZH5xx watches, and any modern Seiko auto with crown @ 3:00 for that matter.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope you do realize: You are killing me over here -.-

The just ordered modern black dial didnt arrive and yet ... Im looking at the sunburst one and Im asking myself: Wouldnt this be a better fit for my mod? Damn it -.-

Even though I really like the outcome of the sunburst dial: Do you have some pictures of this dial installed in a SNZH55? 
I really cant figure out, if the "dark grey" look of the dial will be a better match for the black bezel than the "normal" black dial I just ordered :X

Regards


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

BOOM!

Just ordered one! 
Big thanks! Now get some well deserved time off... 



Jake B said:


> The charcoal sunray are up now, bud. Just got 'em today.
> 
> Thanks, fellas.. Even though it's been trying at times, on the whole it's been a pleasure. To answer the fella a few posts up, yes, they fit the SNZH5xx watches, and any modern Seiko auto with crown @ 3:00 for that matter.


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice on this thread. It has helped me so much!

-J


----------



## mevans (Jul 6, 2011)

Jake B said:


> The charcoal sunray are up now, bud. Just got 'em today.
> 
> Thanks, fellas.. Even though it's been trying at times, on the whole it's been a pleasure. To answer the fella a few posts up, yes, they fit the SNZH5xx watches, and any modern Seiko auto with crown @ 3:00 for that matter.


Ordered. Thanks . Can't wait.


----------



## ausencias (Apr 21, 2012)

Jake B said:


> The charcoal sunray are up now, bud. Just got 'em today.
> 
> Thanks, fellas.. Even though it's been trying at times, on the whole it's been a pleasure. To answer the fella a few posts up, yes, they fit the SNZH5xx watches, and any modern Seiko auto with crown @ 3:00 for that matter.


Well worth the wait - just bought it!


----------



## markoernesto (Feb 18, 2012)

ordered 2.


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

Just ordered the blue. Guess the gold can't stay on my wrist every day now.


----------



## mattanderson (Oct 18, 2011)

Sweet! Just placed my order.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Would the charcoal sunray dial look good on the SNZH55 (Black dial and bezel w/ stainless steel case), or would it be a better fit on the SNZH59?


----------



## mevans (Jul 6, 2011)

mleok said:


> Would the charcoal sunray dial look good on the SNZH55 (Black dial and bezel w/ stainless steel case), or would it be a better fit on the SNZH59?


Mines going in a 55.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

mleok said:


> Would the charcoal sunray dial look good on the SNZH55 (Black dial and bezel w/ stainless steel case), or would it be a better fit on the SNZH59?


Just a guess, but I'm sure it would look great on either of them.


----------



## adimi24 (Apr 25, 2012)

How much would it cost to have the charcoal dial put on my SNZH55?


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Well the $35 for the dial and the fee for your watchmaker to actually install it. 
There is no "price-guide". Every watchmaker will have a different price. Just ask your watch guy how much it is 

/if you dont have a watchmaker around you could ask Jake if he could install it for you. In this case I just would drop him a PM/Email...


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

my waitlist blue modern arrived today in Poland - looks amazing; thanks Jake and all who made this project possible


----------



## MilesGoodwin (Sep 17, 2010)

I love this thread, sadly every time I visit, it costs me more money.

Charcoal sunray dial ordered and on its way.!!!


----------



## janus500 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Jake,

your Inbox is full ;-)


----------



## mellospace (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok, I just bought the Seiko 5 Sports Men's Automatic Watch SNZH55 with the date at 3 o'clock location. As I understand from reading this thread, I can buy FFF - MODERN SUNBURST CHARCOAL w/ SILVER APPLIED INDICES DIAL *limited ed* with the date opening at 4:30pm (see attached image) and I'll be able to use that dial on this watch, correct? Just want to make sure I'm buying the correct dial. Thanks.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## janus500 (Jun 27, 2011)

mellospace said:


> Ok, I just bought the Seiko 5 Sports Men's Automatic Watch SNZH55 ...and I'll be able to use that dial on this watch, correct? Just want to make sure I'm buying the correct dial. Thanks.


Yes, it fits.


----------



## mellospace (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## mellospace (Apr 27, 2012)

I think I'm gonna buy the Brady Sailcloth Strap for my new Seiko 5 Sports Men's Automatic Watch SNZH55. Can anyone tell me which size is the one I need 20mm, 22mm, or 24mm? I see some sites states the band the watch comes with is 20mm, then others say 22mm and even 21mm. Thanks to anyone for the help on this.

Note: I do not have the watch in my hands yet. Just ordered it yesterday and want to get the strap around the same time I get the watch.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

22mm Brady strap is what you need.


----------



## mellospace (Apr 27, 2012)

GBOGH said:


> 22mm Brady strap is what you need.


Ok, thanks again.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

As we talk about Brady Straps:

Im gonna 'need' one for my SNZH55 Mod. Since there are many different stitchings I wanted to ask you guys which color fits the Bezel of the SNZH55 best. 
I would rule ot the white stitching. Remains the steel & platinum stitching ...

Which one would you prefere?!

(atm I would take the steel one ...)


----------



## panco (May 2, 2011)

I have the steel one, a more noticeable stiching than the platinum yet way more discreet than the white one.


----------



## Comandante (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all, where can I order one like this? Thanks!



mellospace said:


> View attachment 692178


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

That dial sold out. I bought one and an SNZH55 to put it in. The watch showed up and I'm not sure i'm feeling it though, probably going to put it in the watch see if it makes me like it more though.



Comandante said:


> Hi all, where can I order one like this? Thanks!


----------



## Comandante (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi thanks what's wrong with it? Too plain or something? Can you suggest any other alternatives? I have a SNZH55 coming as well, and I thought this was the most suitable for it.



curt941 said:


> That dial sold out. I bought one and an SNZH55 to put it in. The watch showed up and I'm not sure i'm feeling it though, probably going to put it in the watch see if it makes me like it more though.


----------



## mattanderson (Oct 18, 2011)

Just received my blue dial. They do look beautiful in person, as everyone has said. It's really cool how different it looks under different lighting.


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

Jake B said:


> The BLUE SUNBURST DIALS have arrived for the dudes who were on the WAIT-LIST and had paid for the group buy.
> 
> They'll ship today. Sorry you last guys had to wait so long, but IMO the blue are the nicest dials to date, and well worth the wait.
> 
> ...


what about a seiko fff dial but with a quartz movement ? can you do that ?


----------



## alex_ce (May 2, 2012)

Jake, looking for your reply on email for a month  Is there any chance you answer it?  
I have just resent it! Desperately need the blue one! 
Thanks!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

My SNZH55 just arrived ... now the waiting for the delivery of the dial / hands / caseback will get even worse /o\


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone know what the average delivery time is from Dagaz to California? I'm hoping it isn't held up in customs or something as I've placed 2 different orders and the first was almost 2 weeks ago and a friend who ordered the same day and lives nearby had his order delivered yesterday. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

I've bought a lot from our great Hong Kong sellers and it can vary from a week to three weeks...who knows why.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

exactly 
The first dial delivery was quite quick ...

This time the watch which was ordered days after the dial (from singapore) was faster then the dial ... 


Nothing else to do then wait ... even if its killing me 


//Just realized, that I can track the dial via the local post service (not just via HK Post). The damn thing arrived 04/24/12 in Germany. Since then: Nothing. Damn customs. Srsly what the heck are they doing with it?!


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

I ordered the Charcoal Sunburst dial from Jake on the 24th of April and it arrived at my home in San Clemente yesterday May 2nd! That's bloody quick from Hong Kong. BTW, the dial looks stunning. Beautiful work Jake. My first piece from you, I know it won't be the last! Thanks.

Tim



MPREZYA said:


> Anyone know what the average delivery time is from Dagaz to California? I'm hoping it isn't held up in customs or something as I've placed 2 different orders and the first was almost 2 weeks ago and a friend who ordered the same day and lives nearby had his order delivered yesterday. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

My FFF just arrived today straight from Phils. and it greeted me a burst of blue the moment i open the package. Thanks JakeB and Ditoy for this great project.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

I got to say: I hate customs :|

The caseback & hands arrived yesterday. The dial which was ordered one week before I placed the order for the back/hands is still missing. My guess: The german customs cant part from it -.-


----------



## stepper78 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bagheera said:


> I got to say: I hate customs :|
> 
> The caseback & hands arrived yesterday. The dial which was ordered one week before I placed the order for the back/hands is still missing. My guess: The german customs cant part from it -.-


Hi,
are you talking about FFF caseback and hands? where did you order it from?

I am interested too.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, thats what Im talking about  

I ordered em from yobokies. Every time a nice guy to do Business with!


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have heard good things about yobokies, but have yet to use them. Nice to see good feedback on here.

-J


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

SNK809 case + yobokies sapphire.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

^^^

Haven't seen this combo before. I like it!!


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

That does look nice. 

Kind of like a Rolex Explorer, but pilot style.


----------



## adimi24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Would anyone be willing to help me out with how to change my dial on the Seiko SNZH55, pm me please


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

If you dont have the knowledge and most importantly the tools I would recommend to ask your local watchmaker.

Of course its fun to do stuff like this on your own, but if your not that much into modding its far cheaper if your watchguy does it for you.
I thought myself to do it on my own. But the tools (jakeB has a kit in his shop) arent that cheap and I would go to my watchmaker for a pressuretest anyway


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

The blue sunburst is really top notch work, all around. 

Kudos to Jake. :-!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

adimi24 said:


> Would anyone be willing to help me out with how to change my dial on the Seiko SNZH55, pm me please


AS stated, if you are not familiar with modifications, then send it to Duarte at North East Watch Works. Google. Reasonable. He can pressure test, and it won't be gone too long, plus no chance of a foul up.

That's my thoughts on the matter :-d

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

bluloo said:


> The blue sunburst is really top notch work, all around.
> 
> Kudos to Jake. :-!


So what did you do with your dial. Being the creative Moderisti that you are, I would like to see what you made, if & when.

RD


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

here's my mod on an snzf - still waiting for a matching band, though


----------



## jxl (Oct 15, 2010)

Would this beautiful FFF dial fit a SKX007/9? Same diameter as same movements? I understand the crowns are at different positions and as such the dial feet would not fit. I hope to use perhaps dial dots?

Besides this, would the date window be aligned ok?

Thanks!


----------



## lambert (Jan 25, 2011)

Can someone please indicate to a newbee where can find one Black/Charcoal Sunburst dial for is Seiko?
I have checked with dagaz and and yobokies and they dont have.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Not for sale atm. Check the sales corner from time to time or wait until JakeB has em again.
As he wrote "more coming soon !!!" on his shop ...


----------



## mellospace (Apr 27, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> AS stated, if you are not familiar with modifications, then send it to Duarte at North East Watch Works. Google. Reasonable. He can pressure test, and it won't be gone too long, plus no chance of a foul up.
> 
> That's my thoughts on the matter :-d
> 
> RD


I went to the North East Watch Works website and saw that his email is [email protected], but when I tried to send an email to that address, I get the mailer demon error and the message is not getting delivered to that email. Can anyone tell me how else to get in contact with Duarte? Thanks.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> So what did you do with your dial. Being the creative Moderisti that you are, I would like to see what you made, if & when.
> 
> RD


Hey Man! 

Was working on it a bit today.

Waiting on some parts, and toying with a few final touches. So far:

Will have a blue dial, sapphire crystal, a new bezel insert (one of three - still undecided), a brushed bezel, maybe a 7mm (same size as the SKX) screw-down crown (not sure if I want to bother as my watches don't generally see the water and the stock WR is fine), probably a sterilized SKX caseback, NE15/6R15 movement, re-polished case (removed the brushing and cleaned up the factory finish, though I may satin-finish brush the sides), and a fine satin-brushed bracelet (though I may go with an oyster at some point if I feel like searching for and fitting a decent set of end links).

I can't really find a good alternative to the FFF hands, that sing to me, for this build. The angles of the sword hands work fairly well with the shape of the indices. I was going to brush finish them, but they look pretty good with the polished head and polished indices.

Decided against the bead blasted finish, to give it a dressier look. I may well regret the polished finish, especially on the lugs. I don't like to wear a watch with scratches, and they're inevitable.

Anyhow, that's the plan. So far.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

jxl said:


> Would this beautiful FFF dial fit a SKX007/9? Same diameter as same movements? I understand the crowns are at different positions and as such the dial feet would not fit. I hope to use perhaps dial dots?
> 
> Besides this, would the date window be aligned ok?
> 
> Thanks!


It'll work fine in the SKX. If you use dial dots, the date window will align as it should.


----------



## jxl (Oct 15, 2010)

bluloo said:


> It'll work fine in the SKX. If you use dial dots, the date window will align as it should.


Thanks, much appreciated!:-!


----------



## mellospace (Apr 27, 2012)

mellospace said:


> I went to the North East Watch Works website and saw that his email is [email protected], but when I tried to send an email to that address, I get the mailer demon error and the message is not getting delivered to that email. Can anyone tell me how else to get in contact with Duarte? Thanks.


 Anyone? Or can anyone recommend someone that can do the dial installation (swap) at a reasonable price in New York City or nearby NJ or CT? Thanks.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

bluloo said:


> The blue sunburst is really top notch work, all around.
> 
> Kudos to Jake. :-!


+100 !!!!!!


----------



## kdragn (Mar 20, 2010)

mellospace said:


> Anyone? Or can anyone recommend someone that can do the dial installation (swap) at a reasonable price in New York City or nearby NJ or CT? Thanks.


I had it done at Star Watch Service on south west corner of 33rd and Madison. I'm not sure how much the dial swap cost because I also had another watch adjusted, but the total was $35. The watch was ready in less than 48 hours. Highly recommend this nice old Korean gentleman. He gets tons of praise on Yelp.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

kdragn said:


> I had it done at Star Watch Service on south west corner of 33rd and Madison. I'm not sure how much the dial swap cost because I also had another watch adjusted, but the total was $35. The watch was ready in less than 48 hours. Highly recommend this nice old Korean gentleman. He gets tons of praise on Yelp.


I work on 33rd and Park, I walk past this guy everyday and never thought to go check it out. Wow.


----------



## mellospace (Apr 27, 2012)

kdragn said:


> I had it done at Star Watch Service on south west corner of 33rd and Madison. I'm not sure how much the dial swap cost because I also had another watch adjusted, but the total was $35. The watch was ready in less than 48 hours. Highly recommend this nice old Korean gentleman. He gets tons of praise on Yelp.


Ok thanks. Ill try to go there tomorrow. If he did the dial swap plus some more work for $35, ill say the price is great.


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

edit: delete original

waiting for my SNZH53 to go with my SNZH57 mod.


----------



## jxl (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's my Blue Sunburst FFF on SKX009K2


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

^^ Got any wrist or non-macro shots?

Would like to see how the dial works with the pepsi, from a distance.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

In my opinion the dial doesnt work in a SNZF nor a SKX :/

The blue sunburst effect doenst match the blue chapter ring nor the bezel. Also the design is too "dressy" for the rest of the watch - which is kind of sporty / tool character.

I hope I didnt offend anyone. Everybody can mod their watches as they like em - its just not my kind of thing


----------



## lambert (Jan 25, 2011)

Bagheera said:


> Not for sale atm. Check the sales corner from time to time or wait until JakeB has em again.
> As he wrote "more coming soon !!!" on his shop ...


Thank you.
Hope Jake B have them soon |>


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Bagheera said:


> In my opinion the dial doesnt work in a SNZF nor a SKX :/
> 
> The blue sunburst effect doenst match the blue chapter ring nor the bezel. Also the design is too "dressy" for the rest of the watch - which is kind of sporty / tool character.
> 
> I hope I didnt offend anyone. Everybody can mod their watches as they like em - its just not my kind of thing


I think it'd work better with a silver chapter ring, whether polished or brushed. I just think it looks "busy" with the minute markers on the dial, the chapter, and the bezel insert as well..almost gives me a feeling of vertigo.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That blue really is unforgiving and very jealous - will not tolerate other colors.
So, I treat it like the Princess that it is. 

I have to agree: it does not look its best on the SKX009.

In general, black bezel works best, but Jake B's special insert (for SNZH) works better than the original SNZH black bezel bcz the black is more saturated, thus deeper, and the red pip echoes the red (55) on the blue dial nicely.

But the black modern FFF dial is a different animal altogether. 
It somehow seems to work fine even with the SNZF and even the SKX007.
The severity of the black + white simplifies things, and gets along with others better, especially if the other elements are also black and white.

This is why so many designers favor wearing black, even when they have no intention of going to a funeral. 
Usually, lack of time, so don't wanna chance it with colors - which takes hours of prep just to get it right.

One might get chided for looking "too serious" or "funereal" even, but that's still infinitely better (to some people) than to screw up on the color combination done on the run.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Jake thank you for the fantastic watch components now I get to debate which of these to wear:

Charcoal FFF with Cathedral hands and Red Tip second hand














Blue FFF with Cathedral hands and Red Tip second hand














I'm looking forward to feeding my new "modified Seiko" addiction thanks to you!


----------



## jxl (Oct 15, 2010)

bluloo said:


> ^^ Got any wrist or non-macro shots?
> 
> Would like to see how the dial works with the pepsi, from a distance.


Sure. On the SKX009 is sure VERY blue but I just wanted a blue watch. 

Thanks Jake for the fantastic dial and the silver chapter ring suggestion. :-!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Isnt that "great" news? The dial I was waiting for was send back to Jake :/

The $§"&$/&$%§!)!) german delivery service did not drop me a notice, that the dial arrived. So I had no idea, that I could pick it up...
Since I didnt pick it up the german post office send it back after 7 days. :/

I cant describe my anger ... these unfriendly and incompenent /&!"§/
Now Im sitting here with the watch, the caseback & hand ... but no dial.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Bagheera said:


> Isnt that "great" news? The dial I was waiting for was send back to Jake :/
> *I cant describe my anger ... these unfriendly and incompenent /&!"§/*
> Now Im sitting here with the watch, the caseback & hand ... but no dial.


As one who formerly fantasized about working for the US Postal Service, I can imagine how those postal workers whom you called "incompetent" are now fuming on some postal worker forum at how "substandard" your intuition was, especially when you had the super moon last week, AND you speak German, and YET!!! you failed to "sense" that the dial was already in Germany, longing to be with you...



But seriously, I feel your frustration, I really do. I hope this gets remedied soon.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Bagheera said:


> Isnt that "great" news? The dial I was waiting for was send back to Jake :/
> 
> The $§"&$/&$%§!)!) german delivery service did not drop me a notice, that the dial arrived. So I had no idea, that I could pick it up...
> Since I didnt pick it up the german post office send it back after 7 days. :/
> ...


Sounds like they were trained by my local PO staff.

Condolences.


----------



## wrathletik (Feb 4, 2009)

MPREZYA said:


> Jake thank you for the fantastic watch components now I get to debate which of these to wear:
> 
> Charcoal FFF with Cathedral hands and Red Tip second hand
> View attachment 707237
> ...


The "1" and "2" of the 12 are uneven on the charcoal dial.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

wrathletik said:


> The "1" and "2" of the 12 are uneven on the charcoal dial.


They appear that way because of the silver around the number and the darkness of the dial and the luminescent in that picture.


----------



## Herman Santoso Goh (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks very very very awesome !


----------



## amanda (Dec 1, 2006)

mellospace said:


> Ok, I just bought the Seiko 5 Sports Men's Automatic Watch SNZH55 with the date at 3 o'clock location. As I understand from reading this thread, I can buy FFF - MODERN SUNBURST CHARCOAL w/ SILVER APPLIED INDICES DIAL *limited ed* with the date opening at 4:30pm (see attached image) and I'll be able to use that dial on this watch, correct? Just want to make sure I'm buying the correct dial. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 692178


Guys, I'm in love with this dial! Can I still get one? I've looked through a few pages of this thread and coming in late to the party means its really confusing trying to figure out IF they are avail still and HOW I actually order one.

Help a girl out.. pretty please 

EDIT: It's always the way, spend a hour or so looking for the info you want. You give up, and then make a post.. only to find the info you want afterwards! DOH! Anyways, I found Jakes website and will keep checking back to see when these dials become avail. If anyone has one they'd love to sell, I'm all ears


----------



## vivvea (Apr 29, 2012)

I paired the SNZH57K1 with jakeb's modern silver dial and silver hands. What do you think? I am really happy with the result.


----------



## Herman Santoso Goh (Apr 21, 2012)

vivvea said:


> I paired the SNZH57K1 with jakeb's modern silver dial and silver hands. What do you think? I am really happy with the result.
> 
> View attachment 712869


Really like the sailcloth strap combination as well ! well done !!

that is the Charcoal Dial right ? I wanna get one too ! Do you know if I have to put my name down to this thread ? or buy from 10watches ?


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

There is no waiting list for the charocal dial as far as I know. 

Just check 10watches from time to time... 


Btw: anyone with a few more pictures of the charocal dial?? 
Dont know if I should get one too, or if I should stick to the black one...


----------



## amanda (Dec 1, 2006)

Herman Santoso Goh said:


> Really like the sailcloth strap combination as well ! well done !!
> 
> that is the Charcoal Dial right ? I wanna get one too ! Do you know if I have to put my name down to this thread ? or buy from 10watches ?


If you check out post number #1818 you'll see jakeb's latest comment about ordering these dials. He's done a fabulous job when you look at this enormous thread. So to answer your question keep watching his site |>


----------



## vivvea (Apr 29, 2012)

Herman Santoso Goh said:


> Really like the sailcloth strap combination as well ! well done !!
> 
> that is the Charcoal Dial right ? I wanna get one too ! Do you know if I have to put my name down to this thread ? or buy from 10watches ?


Hi, it's this dial Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD. I just ordered it from the web store when it was available.


----------



## englishteacher (Apr 10, 2011)

I have an snzh53 on the way and I really want a blue bradystrap to go with it. I'm not sure which stitching is most complementary. White? Steel? Blue? It's tough to tell from internet pics what will suit the watch best. I'd love some insight from those with experience.


----------



## Herman Santoso Goh (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey Guys! Thanks for the info ! I'll keep an eye on it.

Btw, englishteacher, imo, a black on black sailcloth strap will look realy good. You will want the watch to stand out, while the strap complements it.


----------



## wrathletik (Feb 4, 2009)

Can somebody help me out with a Pshop?

I was contemplating putting the sunburst modern charcoal on a SARZ007.










Thanks.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Probably Im the last guy on earth doing this mod, but after all the hassle I finally got good news: Jake told me my dial arrived in HK and he is gonna re-ship it to me 

Since I wasnt sure the dial would show up, I ordered a charocal one which is on the way too. So Im awaiting the black & charocal version. Gonna be a hard decision which to use :x


Nevertheless Im still mad at the german post office. Srsly first starting this problem by not droping a damn note and then they presumably send the dial back to HK by a damn row-boat. Took em ages :/


----------



## Gatis (Apr 15, 2012)

Hope this will be noticed by enough people here. I do not want to make new thread for potentially quick answer.

I am looking for a watchmaker in Paris, France who can do FFF modification for me.
I have got all parts - SNZH55, sunburst dial, sapphire crystal, FF hands and caseback. Now its just to put it all togeather.

Maybe someone knows where this can be done in Paris or proximity?


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

To get it out the way: No clue abot watchmakers in Paris or even in France 

But maybe this helps: I had the same question about my town. Every watchmaker should be able to do it. I searched for a Seiko selling watchmaker, visited him and talked to him about the project. He was very interested and is willing to do the job for <20€.
Two other watchmakers I asked the same question told me, that they can do it, but I have more faith in the guy selling & repairing Seiko.

good luck


----------



## Gatis (Apr 15, 2012)

Bagheera said:


> To get it out the way: No clue abot watchmakers in Paris or even in France
> 
> But maybe this helps: I had the same question about my town. Every watchmaker should be able to do it. I searched for a Seiko selling watchmaker, visited him and talked to him about the project. He was very interested and is willing to do the job for <20€.
> Two other watchmakers I asked the same question told me, that they can do it, but I have more faith in the guy selling & repairing Seiko.
> ...


Looks to be more than straight forward ! Thanks, will try that.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

SNZH55 with Modern Charcoal Sunburst FFF Dial and Mercedes hands...


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

Gatis said:


> I am looking for a watchmaker in Paris, France who can do FFF modification for me.
> I have got all parts - SNZH55, sunburst dial, sapphire crystal, FF hands and caseback. Now its just to put it all togeather.
> 
> Maybe someone knows where this can be done in Paris or proximity?


Have never been to France, but is there a Chinatown type area around there?

I'm from Philly and went to 2 places that seemed more specialized in higher end watches. Although likely capable, they didn't want to mess around with putting unbranded parts into a watch. Maybe I just had bad luck. I had 2 done in Chinatown though, the second one being today.


----------



## EkoJukeBoX (Jul 18, 2012)

GivenToFly said:


> I had 2 done in Chinatown though, the second one being today.


Hey GivenToFly, could you tell me what store in chinatown, or the address of the store where you got your dials installed, and the price? I'm in Philly too and I just received my charcoal dial from JakeB at *Dagaz watches and I can't wait to pick up a SNZH55 and have it installed because it is far more beautiful in person than in pictures. And if anyone else reading this has or knows where I can get a sunburst blue dial for the SNZH53 I already have I would really appreciate it, Gadaz is sold out.

GivenToFly on a side note, I see Mario in your signature. Nice to see a fellow 'dragon' with an interest in beautiful watches. Small world lol.

Eko


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

It's Dagaz - FYI : )

RD


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Mine should be ready at the end of next week ... finally


----------



## jose75 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey....are still available for sale? Price?


Thanks,

JB


----------



## watch4king (Sep 17, 2012)

Any more dials available?

Thanks


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

10watches doesnt have em anymore.

Try yobikies if you like the "vintage" style FFF dials. Modern ones should be sold out by now. Either vintage or your lucky and get one from a private seller.

Good luck mate, you will need it if you decide to hunt for a modern one :/


----------



## watch4king (Sep 17, 2012)

I would like a modern one with the date at 4 o'clock. If anyone has/knows where I could find one please let me know!

Thanks


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I just got the watches I'm going to test using for my last charcoal and blue modern faces. Thoughts?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That's a J SPRING model, I believe. Looks good!
So, J SPRINGs work with Seiko specs? I always suspected that they would.
If so, a new horizon of possibilities. 



MPREZYA said:


> I just got the watches I'm going to test using for my last charcoal and blue modern faces. Thoughts?
> View attachment 828039


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> That's a J SPRING model, I believe. Looks good!
> So, J SPRINGs work with Seiko specs? I always suspected that they would.
> If so, a new horizon of possibilities.


Yep it is a J. Springs model. It uses a 7s26 movement with what looks like a plain finished counterweight and some cheaper almost flimsy skx007 hands and a pvd/chrome tip second hand so I swapped in SNZH55 hands as well. Also this model has a rotating inner bezel so it adds a little bit more difficulty in removing the movement but nothing major. Now to debate using my blue FFF in another of the same watches and decide which to keep.

BTW Chronopolis do you use the same screen name on ebay? If so just wanted to say I believe I've bought some stuff from you before and say thank you.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

MPREZYA said:


> Yep it is a J. Springs model. It uses a 7s26 movement with what looks like a plain finished counterweight and some cheaper almost flimsy skx007 hands and a pvd/chrome tip second hand so I swapped in SNZH55 hands as well. Also this model has a rotating inner bezel so it adds a little bit more difficulty in removing the movement but nothing major. Now to debate using my blue FFF in another of the same watches and decide which to keep.


Good to have this confirmed!
As for the blue FFF - I am of the opinion that it loks better with a black bezel/frame around it. It just brings out the sizzling blue better. So Jake's insert is a real humdinger for that.
But it could also work as well with any other case/bezel that's black.

I know people like to do matchy-matchy, and do blue dial- blue bezel, but I think the 2 hues of blue just fight each other for attention, and ruin the fun for both. 
Black on the other hand just lies back, and lets the blue dial do all the singing. Like Keith Richards to Jagger. Huh? What? Just sayin. 



MPREZYA said:


> Chronopolis do you use the same screen name on ebay? If so just wanted to say I believe I've bought some stuff from you before and say thank you.


What? Is there somebody using my moniker? I'll sue that muthuh!
Uh, no I don't use Chronopolis. Too sacred. 
Now, it's almost a global brand. 
But be that as it may, I only sell pre-owned 'adult' toys, but if you ever did buy anything from me, THANKS anyway!


----------



## Rber (Sep 16, 2012)

Regarding the dial with the red 'automatik'; Whats the history behind that spelling?


----------



## tmr5555 (Dec 18, 2011)

Yobokies made the "automatik" dials.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Just finished my FFF MOD. Here it is.


----------



## oskars (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,
I am looking for modern one FFF dial for SNZH57, does anyone have it?


----------



## exitium (Aug 10, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> I just got the watches I'm going to test using for my last charcoal and blue modern faces. Thoughts?
> View attachment 828039


Thats a great looking base for the FFF dial. I like the combi you have there. whats the watch diameter? the j. springs site doesn't have size info.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

exitium said:


> Thats a great looking base for the FFF dial. I like the combi you have there. whats the watch diameter? the j. springs site doesn't have size info.
> 
> View attachment 858807


It is a 45mm case not including crown.


----------



## exitium (Aug 10, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> It is a 45mm case not including crown.


Thanks MPREZYA,

Very cool, will consider transferring my dial. Or does anyone have a source for the vintage style FFF dials?

here's a couple of photoshops of versions using different watches from their site if it helps anyone


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

exitium said:


> Thanks MPREZYA,
> 
> Very cool, will consider transferring my dial. Or does anyone have a source for the vintage style FFF dials?
> 
> ...


I'm waiting on hands for my blue FFF version of the one I posted above. I'll post pics once I'm done with it.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Seiko FFF now with PO hands


----------



## tomtur (Mar 21, 2012)

It doesn't shows pictures.... :-( I'm curious about PO hands on fff mode

Edit: ok, im sorry, now it works.  nice one. Thats from yobokies? Im going to made fff for my friend in gold pvd, those PO hands should be nice in gold also..


----------



## 'Aizat Ansyura (Jun 5, 2011)

MATT1076 said:


> Seiko FFF now with PO hands


Mind sharing where you sourced the PO hands from?
Thanks!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

I got the PO hands from Yobokies's ( www.yobokies.com ). You can also get them Home - DAGAZ WATCH LTD..

Matt.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Forgot to post pictures of my Blue FFF J. Springs watch which I am now selling in the classifieds. Just never found time to wear it though it is a beauty.


----------



## tech07 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello,

Any dials and case-back's left available for modding new watch?
I prefer the golden indexes but if I have to can live with the others if no golden dials currently.

thanks


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Tried to do a "classier" version of the "No Rads" FF.


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

Any chance we can get the FFF vintage dial on white instead? I think it'll look killer! Especially with a white/SS bezel.


----------



## Bozicko (Mar 16, 2011)

I have one for trade...Interesed?







[email protected]


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Finally got my Brady strap for it too


----------



## museumplanning (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks all for the great thread ! I am trying to locate a blue Nato to match the blue FFF, found theses photos by Ming Thein and fell in love with the Nato strap, can anyone help to identify the strap?

Thanks!


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

You can buy NATO strap like this on ebay or on most strap stores. Just search for blue 22mm NATO and you will find one


----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm in the midst of doing one up, complete with the FF bezel insert. Will post pics when it's done!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Curran (May 15, 2014)

Since discovering this mod a while back I have searched tirelessly for a seller of the Seiko FFF dial but sadly to no avail!

Does any know where I may order one of these?

Cheers


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Curran said:


> Since discovering this mod a while back I have searched tirelessly for a seller of the Seiko FFF dial but sadly to no avail!
> 
> Does any know where I may order one of these?
> 
> Cheers


Search for Dagaz webshop, also called 10watches |>


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi, 

thinking about buying a blue diver. I like the blue navy ones, not the purple ones. I found the colour of the seiko snzh53 blue navy very nice. I am thinking on buying it and changing the dial by the dagaz one. My concern... Is this dial not too much purple? Will it fit with the blue navy dial of the seiko?

thanks


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

The blue bezel is a very DULL blue.
By contrast, the DAGAZ FFF blue is a SIZZLING, "electric" blue, with shades of black at certain angles.
I found the contrast to be not only displeasing, but the blues are not even the same hue.

The DULL blue simply cannot "hold" the dial visually.
I found that the BLACK bezel works much better - the black helps to "frame" the dial, and let the dial do all the "singing."

But to each his own.



ramonv said:


> Hi,
> 
> thinking about buying a blue diver. I like the blue navy ones, not the purple ones. I found the colour of the seiko snzh53 blue navy very nice. I am thinking on buying it and changing the dial by the dagaz one. My concern... Is this dial not too much purple? Will it fit with the blue navy dial of the seiko?
> 
> thanks


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

but there are 2 types of blue ones as far as I know, would it fit with the other one? (not the navy, but the "normal" one)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ramonv said:


> but there are 2 types of blue ones as far as I know, would it fit with the other one? (not the navy, but the "normal" one)


Not clear -- what you're asking.


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

Just wanted to know if both models have the same blue color or not, or which is really the difference

Japan Seiko 5 Sports Men's Automatic Diver Watch SNZH53J1 SNZH53

Seiko 5 Sports Mens Automatic Dial Divers Watch SNZH53K1 SNZH53

Thanks!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

It's the SAME model. *J* and *K *don't matter.
So the color is identical. Dull blue bezel, with satiny sun-burst blue dial.



ramonv said:


> Just wanted to know if both models have the same blue color or not, or which is really the difference
> 
> Japan Seiko 5 Sports Men's Automatic Diver Watch SNZH53J1 SNZH53
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)

My new FFF mod!


----------



## konchum99 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello,

I wanted to undertake my first watch project and wanted to check if I can buy a Fifty Five Fathoms, black dial with gold accents, date only option dial to modify Seiko 5. Would greatly appreciate a response. This is one of the very first time I'm using the board and hope to do so a lot in future. Thanks in anticipation friends..


----------



## jrkoupe (Apr 18, 2014)

I hope folks still look at this thread...i didnt know where else to ask:


Im going to get my snzh modded. The watch stock has a day date at 3 oclock. How does a dagaz dial work when I see that date is at like 4 oclock and there is no day?...


just wondering how this all works?....


thnx


----------



## jrkoupe (Apr 18, 2014)

oops........dupe....sorry


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

It will works, Jake designed the date window in the right position.
Is up to you to leave the day wheel in the movement (covered by the dial) or your watchsmith can remove it (with a couple of other parts) and leave you watch with a date only movement.
Remember to buy a dial for crown @3


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Double post, sorry


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Here is my FFF mod. Its in Invicta but its a Seiko movement. Also +2 spd regulated just to boast on my luck. The plastic crystal really touched it off for me. At first with stock glass it was "off" now I think its perfect.


----------

